# anyone interested in evidence gathering thread?



## badbane

I am a computer tech and a lot of people on here probably don't know all of the sneaky ways to get in and out of computers. There are lots of free tools running around to help a BS get answers. Would anyone be interested in a tutorial type thread or series of threads on how to install keylogger, get around passwords in windows. Social engineering tips on how to get the WW/WH caught red handed. Let me know I would be glad to lend a hand.


----------



## Sara8

badbane said:


> I am a computer tech and a lot of people on here probably don't know all of the sneaky ways to get in and out of computers. There are lots of free tools running around to help a BS get answers. Would anyone be interested in a tutorial type thread or series of threads on how to install keylogger, get around passwords in windows. Social engineering tips on how to get the WW/WH caught red handed. Let me know I would be glad to lend a hand.


I would. I keep finding new evidence weekly. 

I would like to get more for court


----------



## Ndleje

I would like to know more on this, plz send whateva can be usable. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorburn

I am in. I have my wife's old computer (that crashed) and I know there are things in it that I would just like to have a look at. I am not ignorant of computers but would like some help.


----------



## badbane

Thorburn said:


> I am in. I have my wife's old computer (that crashed) and I know there are things in it that I would just like to have a look at. I am not ignorant of computers but would like some help.


Leave the computer alone. 


Easiest thing for this is a program called active boot disk. it's 100 bucks. You download it and burn it to a cd/dvd. Then you start the computer with this cd in the drive. you may have to enter the one time boot menu. (dell is f12, gateway is del , not sure about the other manu. If you need to find it just google "boot menu for "enter your manufacturer here") Then select your cd drive with the active boot disk in the drive. 
You with enter a windows like screen and you can run a HD scan and recover deleted files, or files that are hidden.

There are others but active is the easiest one I have ever used.
If you can't spare a hundred bucks there are some less user friendly linux tools you can use. 

Also if the drive is not damaged and you already have an admin account you can change the password. IN control panel / user account


----------



## badbane

Getting around that pesk password in xp home is a easy as pie.

When your computer starts up just after the bios screen (black screen usually has manufacturers logo on it pops up) press f8 on the keyboard . You will run into a screen that offers to start up in several modes. You want to start in safe mode.

Once you start in safe mode a hidden administrator account is now available that the manufacturer's don't password. (big giant security hole) This hidden admin account will allow you change your WS password through control panel. This only works in xp home edition.


----------



## Santa

badbane said:


> Leave the computer alone.
> 
> Easiest thing for this is a program called active boot disk. it's 100 bucks. You download it and burn it to a cd/dvd. Then you start the computer with this cd in the drive. You with enter a windows like screen and you can run a HD scan and recover deleted files, or files that are hidden.
> 
> There are others but active is the easiest one I have ever used.




How do you view this info?


----------



## badbane

usually I charge money for this. But I would gladly help anyone out that is going through this. Just ask a tech question on here and I will do my best to answer.


----------



## Sara8

badbane said:


> usually I charge money for this. But I would gladly help anyone out that is going through this. Just ask a tech question on here and I will do my best to answer.


Can a person resurrect deleted emails that were posted on a web based email account?


----------



## cantthinkstraight

Having pals in Anonymous and AnonOps works well for me.


----------



## Sara8

cantthinkstraight said:


> Having pals in Anonymous and AnonOps works well for me.


can you clarify those terms?


----------



## cantthinkstraight

Sara8 said:


> can you clarify those terms?


I won't say too much, other than I can get more info
on people and their habits than any key logger or file recovery app can.

These are tech savvy people who shouldn't be messed with.
So it helps to have a few on my side when I need them.


----------



## highwood

Yes, is there anyway to obtain a password on an email account? I have tried the forget password verification questions but do not know what answers he put. I already know about this email but wouldn't mind peeking around in it.


----------



## highwood

I forgot to add...after a number of wrong answers it locks me out of that account.


----------



## badbane

yea I don't get on 4chan that much anymore. but yea most of the anon guys love doing this kinda stuff.


----------



## badbane

Santa said:


> How do you view this info?


If you have a flash drive you can dump it all on there. The files will not be in a nice folder by folder organization. You will just get lots of files that you can organize by type. I usually just remove the hard drive and plug it into my desktop. Just need a micro philips head screwdriver and you can hook it up inside your other computer as a second HD. Sounds hard but spend 5 min on youtube and you will see how easy it is.

Once you move the drive or take your usb stick and put it in the other computer you can view all the files on there.


----------



## badbane

cantthinkstraight said:


> Having pals in Anonymous and AnonOps works well for me.


Yea be careful not everyone in anon is as mature as others. Always remember that there are a few Anon out there that do it for the LULZ. Make sure you don't get on those guys radar.


----------



## badbane

highwood said:


> Yes, is there anyway to obtain a password on an email account? I have tried the forget password verification questions but do not know what answers he put. I already know about this email but wouldn't mind peeking around in it.


well this one is most likely solved by social engineering. Simply figure out what his security questions are. Then one day bring it up in casual conversation. LIke what was your moms' maiden name?

Causal conversation :hey babe this old guy at church said he might have known your mom. What was her maiden name again?
His answer: I don't know I'll ask.

Why spend hours cracking a password when you can get the dummy who made it to tell you the answer. If it is an old account most people don't even remember those questions and they won't have any idea you are getting into their account. If the account is fairly new then you might peak some suspicion.


----------



## StandingInQuicksand

Oh man, I truly don't know if I want to do this. We have all apple products, highly tech savvy WH. I want someone to come comb through it all for me and give me a high level summary then dump it all somewhere locked down where I have to jump through hoops to get the password. I don't want to know the nitty gritty details. I think my heart would explode.

Very nice of you to offer this help. Wspouses are such bastards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cantthinkstraight

badbane said:


> yea I don't get on 4chan that much anymore. but yea most of the anon guys love doing this kinda stuff.


No need to strike a target when they're expecting it...


----------



## Hope1964

Damn I wish I'd been on this site in March 2010.

I would have LOVED to have been able to go and see what he chatted about and all the sites he really visited.


----------



## badbane

Hope1964 said:


> Damn I wish I'd been on this site in March 2010.
> 
> I would have LOVED to have been able to go and see what he chatted about and all the sites he really visited.


if he kept emails and other momentos he may have taken screen shots to keep for himself.


----------



## arbitrator

Question 1: if Party No. 1 has a FB account and Party No. 2(non-FB user) accesses it. Can Party No. 1 tell if their FB account has been or is being compromised in any way?

Question 2: if a FB user deletes potentially damning information from, say, a FB chat log, is that deleted information, in any way, retreivable? Is FB required to keep a copy of all deleted items in the rare event of a request by means of a court order?


----------



## badbane

arbitrator said:


> Question 1: if Party No. 1 has a FB account and Party No. 2(non-FB user) accesses it. Can Party No. 1 tell if their FB account has been or is being compromised in any way?
> 
> Question 2: if a FB user deletes potentially damning information from, say, a FB chat log, is that deleted information, in any way, retreivable? Is FB required to keep a copy of all deleted items in the rare event of a request by means of a court order?


1: facebook displays a last login time. But unless your WW/Wh is paying that much attention they won't even notice it.

2: that's more complicated private messages can be recovered but you actually have to make contact with fb and request this. They are under no obligation to restore data and will be a lot of runaround.


----------



## Phenix70

cantthinkstraight said:


> Having pals in Anonymous and AnonOps works well for me.


I would definitely say so, wouldn't want to anger any of them.


----------



## dixieangel

my husband doesn't have a smart phone..do the devices that retrieve deleted text messages work?


----------



## Sara8

dixieangel said:


> my husband doesn't have a smart phone..do the devices that retrieve deleted text messages work?


I actually sent an I phone and a regular phone to a supposed expert. Cost me $400, they weren't able to retrieve anything because it has already been overwritten.

If the phone is not used a lot and it's been less than 3 mos, you might find something, but older messages are typically overwritten.


----------



## NextTimeAround

My fiancé has his EA on his Yahoo instant messenger account. He has since deleted her identity. but if they had any conversations, would they have been stored in the program or on his hard drive?


----------



## arbitrator

badbane said:


> 1: facebook displays a last login time. But unless your WW/Wh is paying that much attention they won't even notice it.
> 
> 2: that's more complicated private messages can be recovered but you actually have to make contact with fb and request this. They are under no obligation to restore data and will be a lot of runaround.



If FB account is accessed simultaneously by two different people, would one know that someone else is in that particular account?


----------



## badbane

i amon my phone so i am answering the yahoo messenger question. most of those programs store logs locally on the computer. you can google where they are stored. you can then open them up with notepad and see whats going on. there is a way to turn logging off. but there is no 
way to tell logging is on or off. so if you check and there are no logs then open up the program and turn logging back on. then check back. if logging is turned off it is a bad sign no doubt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

simulatneous fb account logins are not detectable thats why you can browse on your phone and computer at the same time. but there is a last log in. but most wh are probably checking their accounts soo often they can't tell it is not them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike11

Sara8 said:


> Can a person resurrect deleted emails that were posted on a web based email account?


Was it on one of the big service providers like Gmail or hotmail?


----------



## badbane

depends on if the messages were just sent to the deleted Items folder or spam folder. Or if the person deleted out of the deleted items folder or not.
Gmail started an archive where if you were accessing the mail through your iphone it archived the messages rather than deleting them. Most providers once the message is deleted it goes to a deleted folder where it will sit for around 7 days (unless specified for a different length of time) and then be wiped.
Most email providers will not restore messages that have been fully removed. 
if your Wh or WW uses microsoft outlook there is a lot you can do. But I will hold off on that until someone specifically asks for it. It isn't hard but you can make using rules in outlook to have all your WS mail forwarded to you. It isn't time consuming either but it is a pain to type all the specific instructions up. So I will wait until someone asks.


----------



## slater

Longshot here...my wife changed jobs since her A, so the blackberry is gone, I think (at least erased) and the laptop sent back. If I find the blackberry- any way to get deleted texts off of it? It is out of service, the number has been changed to her iPhone.


----------



## keko

slater said:


> Longshot here...my wife changed jobs since her A, so the blackberry is gone, I think (at least erased) and the laptop sent back. If I find the blackberry- any way to get deleted texts off of it? It is out of service, the number has been changed to her iPhone.


Maybe this way, 

BlackBerry - Desktop Software - Canada - Canada

ABC Amber BlackBerry Converter - Download


----------



## piggyoink

on ebay you can buy a little dongle thing that plugs in to the keyboard port and the keyboard.


----------



## LookingForTheSun

badbane said:


> simulatneous fb account logins are not detectable thats why you can browse on your phone and computer at the same time. but there is a last log in. but most wh are probably checking their accounts soo often they can't tell it is not them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, if you log in, hit Home, then Account Settings, then Security, you can see Active Sessions, which tells you how many places your account is logged in from. If it is only you, it should only show 1.


----------



## arbitrator

Badbane: *Question:* Do cell phone companies keep a written record of text messages that are transmitted to or from a user, that the owner of the cell phone account can get a printed copy of? This would be much the same way of getting a copy of a call or a texting log, telling one about all calls/texts made; the date and time; who from, who to; and the actual time duration of the transaction.


----------



## survivorwife

I have just a general question since I don't have his cellphone in front of me, but do have possession. My WS is not tech savy, but I suspect that he deleted his text messages from his cellphone prior to giving it to me. The phone service (Verizon) has been cancelled. Is there any information I can dig up from the unit itself? Deleted text messages? If I connect the unit to my computer, is there any information I can pull from the unit itself that could reveal the substance of his text conversations? If so, how?

I can come back later with the make/model if necessary, but was wondering if it is possible to do something with it or whether I would be wasting my time fooling with it. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## thunderstruck

If you're going to look, don't get caught...

Gmail has a "last account activity" button at the bottom of the screen. Something to keep in mind if you're getting into someone's account.

Also, on FB, there is a security setting that will send the account owner an email notification if a new (or non-registered) device is used for log in.



piggyoink said:


> on ebay you can buy a little dongle thing that plugs in to the keyboard port and the keyboard.


Just be careful with that...if the cheater is tech savvy at all, those are easily seen.


----------



## survivorwife

survivorwife said:


> I have just a general question since I don't have his cellphone in front of me, but do have possession. My WS is not tech savy, but I suspect that he deleted his text messages from his cellphone prior to giving it to me. The phone service (Verizon) has been cancelled. Is there any information I can dig up from the unit itself? Deleted text messages? If I connect the unit to my computer, is there any information I can pull from the unit itself that could reveal the substance of his text conversations? If so, how?
> 
> I can come back later with the make/model if necessary, but was wondering if it is possible to do something with it or whether I would be wasting my time fooling with it. Thanks in advance for your help.


Quoting myself since I did some general research; Anyone ever use a USB sim card reader and a recover program? Recommendations? Advise? :scratchhead:


----------



## Link182

When I gained access to my WW Facebook and emails the first thing I did was register my computer as a safe computer with both so no more notifications would be sent. For Facebook I turned off the login notifications and so far it has been left that way.


----------



## badbane

piggyoink said:


> on ebay you can buy a little dongle thing that plugs in to the keyboard port and the keyboard.


This is known as a hardward dongle and cannot be detected by any software. It litterally stores key strokes that pass through it. Downsides are simple if WS finds it and figures out what it is. It will wind up in the trash. Best if used on desktops as it would stick out like a sore tumb on a laptop.


----------



## badbane

arbitrator said:


> Badbane: *Question:* Do cell phone companies keep a written record of text messages that are transmitted to or from a user, that the owner of the cell phone account can get a printed copy of? This would be much the same way of getting a copy of a call or a texting log, telling one about all calls/texts made; the date and time; who from, who to; and the actual time duration of the transaction.


You can only see calls and the to from on phone records. As far as actual transcripts you would have to call your provider to find out. AFAIK it is a possibility but I think there might be some red tape involved and if the account is not yours it would take a court order most likely to retrieve them.


----------



## badbane

survivorwife said:


> Quoting myself since I did some general research; Anyone ever use a USB sim card reader and a recover program? Recommendations? Advise? :scratchhead:


The only info stored on that sim are contact info you stored and then phone setting such as your IMEI and settings. You won't be much out of a sim card.


----------



## Link182

My WW has three old laptops and a PC from the time during the affair. I am not sure what was saved to any of them, although somethings I have seen. The PC is packed in a box, and one of the laptops is out of service with a defunct battery. Those two at least have not been used since just after the affair and I am sure have many deleted files on them. Is there any chance of success there with the program you first mentioned?

The laptop is an Asis (sp?), can it be run without the battery but plugged into 110V? Or does the battery need to be in it to turn it on?

Thanks for your offer of Tech savy help, many on here as I am are not too tech savy, but have been forced to be by affairs online.

I for one greatly appreciate you stepping forward. Thanks!


----------



## thunderstruck

Link - there are several programs you could use to recover deleted files. Some are free...google it. 

You should be able to run the laptop without the battery. If you need one, go on ebay with the model number and grab a cheap/used one.


----------



## badbane

Link182 said:


> My WW has three old laptops and a PC from the time during the affair. I am not sure what was saved to any of them, although somethings I have seen. The PC is packed in a box, and one of the laptops is out of service with a defunct battery. Those two at least have not been used since just after the affair and I am sure have many deleted files on them. Is there any chance of success there with the program you first mentioned?
> 
> The laptop is an Asis (sp?), can it be run without the battery but plugged into 110V? Or does the battery need to be in it to turn it on?
> 
> Thanks for your offer of Tech savy help, many on here as I am are not too tech savy, but have been forced to be by affairs online.
> 
> I for one greatly appreciate you stepping forward. Thanks!


Simple you have lots of options one. Go get a usb to sata/ide adapter. costs about 30 bucks. you can take the HD out of the laptop(hd is where all the data is) take the HD out of the laptop. usually two screws. just look up a youtube video with your laptop model or just get screw driver happy. Hd are always able to be removed relatively easy. Any way get out the hd plug in the power from the adapter. Plug the adapter into the hd and then to you newer computer. Voila total access. 
If you have a buddy with a pro version of windows or you have a pro version of office. just google how to change file ownership so you don't have to deal with permissions. You need windows pro or higher. this goes for xp up to win 8.

If you are worried the files are on the computer and have been deleted then whatever you do don't use the computer at all until you are ready to recover the files. Then you will want to use a boot disk like active boot disk.
Everytime millisecond that hd is in use you risk overwriting the deleted data that is sitting on the HD. 
If you want more throughout instructions let me know what you are going to use and how you want to use it. I would suggest taking out the drive either way. Then using the adapter and the boot disk to recover the files. That way there is not reading and writing to the drive before the recovery process starts. 
I mentioned this earlier and if you use the adapter you can simply transfer the recovered files directly to your newer computer.


----------



## badbane

StandingInQuicksand said:


> Oh man, I truly don't know if I want to do this. We have all apple products, highly tech savvy WH. I want someone to come comb through it all for me and give me a high level summary then dump it all somewhere locked down where I have to jump through hoops to get the password. I don't want to know the nitty gritty details. I think my heart would explode.
> 
> Very nice of you to offer this help. Wspouses are such bastards.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea all you gotta do is take it to a PI or any computer tech. They will do it but you will pay handsomely. Computer work is not hard just time consuming generally. Half the stuff I do my 3 year old could if he could stand still for half and hour.


----------



## badbane

Hey could a mod chime in here how far can i go with this. I mean hacking wireless networks and all that. I just want a clear answer so that if someone asks a question with a questionable answer I don't get banned. If there is anything I can't post here or link to I will handle through pm.


----------



## the guy

I personal think that the mods. don't mind.
I think of you and keko as the IT guys of infidelity, remember there is another site out there for waywards battling against us so we as betrayed need all the help we can get.


----------



## badbane

the guy said:


> I personal think that the mods. don't mind.
> I think of you and keko as the IT guys of infidelity, remember there is another site out there for waywards battling against us so we as betrayed need all the help we can get.


Well just understand that not matter how hard they try there is no way to hide something like this forever. They always slip up. Hold on to a email, hide a secret stash of pictures, store transcripts, and buy burner phones. There is always a trail. But listening to your gut will get to really far.


----------



## Numb in Ohio

If there aren't a lot of chats to "override",, can it pull up deleted messages from a year ago? Off of computer for FB with the fchat?


----------



## NextTimeAround

badbane said:


> i amon my phone so i am answering the yahoo messenger question. most of those programs store logs locally on the computer. you can google where they are stored. you can then open them up with notepad and see whats going on. there is a way to turn logging off. but there is no
> way to tell logging is on or off. so if you check and there are no logs then open up the program and turn logging back on. then check back. if logging is turned off it is a bad sign no doubt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If they're stored on the hard drive, why would I need to google for their location. But if so, what's best phrase to use to find them?


----------



## Numb in Ohio

What if they wipe the computer back to "out of the box" condition.. does this erase the hard drive?


----------



## badbane

Numb in Ohio said:


> If there aren't a lot of chats to "override",, can it pull up deleted messages from a year ago? Off of computer for FB with the fchat?


I can't speak much on fchat but I will try it out with my FB page. Let you guys know or if anyone else if familiar with it feel free to chime in.


----------



## badbane

Numb in Ohio said:


> What if they wipe the computer back to "out of the box" condition.. does this erase the hard drive?


It marks all of the had drive as available. Data on a harddrive is never truly unrecoverable until it has been overwritten. Even if the drive was reformatted to out of box condition the data is still there. But every microsecond that computer runs that old data is being overwritten. If you want to recover data off of a formatted computer or recovered to "out of box" STOP USING IT UNTIL AFTER YOU HAVE RECOVERED THE DATA.
In previous posts i have listed ways to recover data off of a formatted drive. keep in mind that recovered files will be unorganized and will take a while to go through. but keep in mind that most pictures and files you use will be substantially larger than the lot of system files that will show up.


----------



## NornIron7

So I have two questions really.

1. If someone uses a secure deletion program such as eraser on their unused space (after deleting all temporary files etc) does that mean the data is unrecoverable ?

2. Also do you know anything about the software that you can load onto mobile phones to forward sms messages to you etc. Do they work and if so can you recommend one.

Thanks


----------



## ImperfectMomma

If my H is using textfree to text, how do I figure out his password? Also, I have a VAR with them on it (it's very incriminating ) and I would like to have copies made but it doesn't have a usb plug in. How can I get copies made off? I want to make sure nothing ever happens to that. Thank you!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

NornIron7 said:


> So I have two questions really.
> 
> 1. If someone uses a secure deletion program such as eraser on their unused space (after deleting all temporary files etc) does that mean the data is unrecoverable ?
> 
> 2. Also do you know anything about the software that you can load onto mobile phones to forward sms messages to you etc. Do they work and if so can you recommend one.
> 
> Thanks


1) not sure by what you mean by secure eraser program. If you are talking about a program that delete the history, temp files, cache, and all that then no the data is just marked as free to be overwritten. Now if the program is setup to write zero's to the drive on the empty space, it would take a professional company to get a lot of data off(is extremely expensive). there is a chance a deep hd scan could recover some file fragments. But if it deletes and overwrites then it would take some serious cash to recover it. Let me know what program that was used and I can give you a more specific answer.

2) Never used anything like this. It seems this type of software has been used by many other members here on TAM. If any of them have feel free to chime in.


----------



## badbane

ImperfectMomma said:


> If my H is using textfree to text, how do I figure out his password? Also, I have a VAR with them on it (it's very incriminating ) and I would like to have copies made but it doesn't have a usb plug in. How can I get copies made off? I want to make sure nothing ever happens to that. Thank you!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


textfree in looking at the setup there are several things you can do. to directly access the account you will need access to his email. Then go through the steps of recovering his password. enter his email address then when the email arrives you need to do will depend entirely on what type of email they send. 

If the email is a reset password. Go in and get the new password or enter a new password. Then delete the email then delete it out of the delete items folder. (so there is no trace.)

Then second step is get the information you are looking for. 

Step 3 is actually kind of fun act like a 3rd grader and say a bunch of stupid crap to as many of the people on there as possible. This is to cover your ass and make it look like a troll hacked his account. "like did you know I had a small penis?" (just be imaginative here) 

Step 4 clear your history and cookies. 

That is how i would do it.

A much easier way to spy is a keylogger. 
You will only see his side of the conversation though. plus with a keylogger you can get his user and password off of that as well.

for example if you see in the text file the the keylogger has something like this

"textfree.comIamacheater 1234534

hey how are you doing
"
Then his username in this instance is likely Iamacheater and his password is 1234534.


----------



## ladybird

survivorwife said:


> Quoting myself since I did some general research; Anyone ever use a USB sim card reader and a recover program? Recommendations? Advise? :scratchhead:


I have used many recovery programs in the past.. My favorite one was file recovery 8, it was really easy to use, but they updated it and messed it all up. I bought undelete plus online. I think it was around for 40 bucks and it works well.. You don't actually have to buy the recovery software, only if you want to download the deleted files to a zip drive. I hope this helps


----------



## arbitrator

Is there a website that offers free or very low-cost telephone or cell-phone ID look-up?


----------



## Numb in Ohio

Not on computers,,, but I had a call on home phone that the caller ID shows "WAL-MART SUPERCENTER" yet this is not the number for any dept of our walmart.... 

When I reversed the phone #, it gave me a woman's name instead...

Can someone have the caller ID show different than their name?

It happened to be a morning when H was off, and I was at work.


----------



## kingsfan

Is there a way to figure out where a spouse has e-mail or PM accounts? My spouse has accounts on Hotmail, Facebook and Gmail for sure, but I know she visits other sites as well where there is messaging options, such as Pogo.com or other gaming sites where members can message one another.

Browser history at times gets deleted and a keystroke logger likely would be very obvious on a laptop, unless there is one I can install that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Baffled01

arbitrator said:


> Is there a website that offers free or very low-cost telephone or cell-phone ID look-up?


When it comes to cell phones I use SPYDIALER (just google it). It covertly calls the cell number and records the voice mail so you can hear it. I had it call my cell phone and record voicemail message. My phone never rung, and the call log never showed an incoming call coming in.


----------



## badbane

ladybird said:


> I have used many recovery programs in the past.. My favorite one was file recovery 8, it was really easy to use, but they updated it and messed it all up. I bought undelete plus online. I think it was around for 40 bucks and it works well.. You don't actually have to buy the recovery software, only if you want to download the deleted files to a zip drive. I hope this helps


Open up the side of your computer, or turn you laptop off and look at the manufacturer of the Hard drive(this is where all data is stored). Most manufacturers have a file recover program that is free but only works on their drives. 

The recovery programs will work but like I said before the more you use a HD after a file has been removed the more likely it is to be overwritten and corrupted.


----------



## badbane

kingsfan said:


> Is there a way to figure out where a spouse has e-mail or PM accounts? My spouse has accounts on Hotmail, Facebook and Gmail for sure, but I know she visits other sites as well where there is messaging options, such as Pogo.com or other gaming sites where members can message one another.
> 
> Browser history at times gets deleted and a keystroke logger likely would be very obvious on a laptop, unless there is one I can install that I'm not aware of.


Get a software keylogger. It runs in the background silently recording keystrokes onto a txt file. Your antivirus may not like it but you can always add and exception to your AV for that program. As far as other sites I mentioned using the cache to see. got to pogo.com or where ever and go to the user login and press down arrow. If she has an account and saved the password then it will show an account. Just because nothing is there doesn't mean she has an account. But if she does then it is a good sign that she used the site fairly often and doesn't want to be bothered with typing in her credentials everytime. You need to be on her windows account in order for this to work. I don't know if this will work on a mac but maybe.


----------



## badbane

arbitrator said:


> Is there a website that offers free or very low-cost telephone or cell-phone ID look-up?


just type the phone number into google. Cell phone id lookup you will likely have to pay for to get an accurate record. I have not used any personally and I know that alot of those sites are just bs sites that just show a random name.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

The thing I've noticed is that the "Post-PC era" has made it more difficult to detect these things, iOS especially. iMessages to another iPhone user, for example, don't show up at all in your cell bill, and are encrypted. My spouse doesn't use a computer, just iPhone and iPad, so a keylogger would be pointless. You could try something like Messenger Detect to capture all Facebook messaging on your home network, but it only captures from a non-encrypted session from a PC, as the iOS apps apparently use encrypted connections for everything. About all you can do is get the phone/iPad, do a backup, and then use one of the programs to search through the backup file and see if any deleted texts are still available, as they stick around for a while, or social engineer the FB password and then use Messenger Detect or something similar to capture chat history. There you have to be careful, as if they use login notifications, they will receive an email or text message that an unknown device has accessed their account, so you would need their email password as well to cover your tracks. I've also tried the FB personal archive download, where you can download all your activity, but it didn't have deleted messages in them, though I've read posts that said it would do that.


----------



## badbane

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> The thing I've noticed is that the "Post-PC era" has made it more difficult to detect these things, iOS especially. iMessages to another iPhone user, for example, don't show up at all in your cell bill, and are encrypted. My spouse doesn't use a computer, just iPhone and iPad, so a keylogger would be pointless. You could try something like Messenger Detect to capture all Facebook messaging on your home network, but it only captures from a non-encrypted session from a PC, as the iOS apps apparently use encrypted connections for everything. About all you can do is get the phone/iPad, do a backup, and then use one of the programs to search through the backup file and see if any deleted texts are still available, as they stick around for a while, or social engineer the FB password and then use Messenger Detect or something similar to capture chat history. There you have to be careful, as if they use login notifications, they will receive an email or text message that an unknown device has accessed their account, so you would need their email password as well to cover your tracks. I've also tried the FB personal archive download, where you can download all your activity, but it didn't have deleted messages in them, though I've read posts that said it would do that.


LOL all you have to do to cover your tracks when getting into FB is act like a troll. On a more serious note yes there is a gap between then new technology and spysoftware. Eventually that will change. The realization that social networks are visible to everyone and everybody. People started realizing they were getting fired, getting caught, and showing their ass. To the world. So privacy came roaring back in. 
I saw a blue tooth stealth recorder. Get it paired to a device and it records phone conversations when it is in range. Could be better than a var.


----------



## resetbuttonpushed

My spouse has something on our pc to cover his own tracks... I am trying to crack it. I followed your directions going into the admin account on the pc and suddenly all the files that disappeared from view (were not just hidden I am more pc literate then most-he is not so clearly he has help from a friend and I know just the one) he is tracking somehow everything on teh pc at the same time as covering his own tracks, all logs get erased, all history he deletes his email, gmail, he had multiple accounts, but shut several of them down the others his secret questions the answers were not what they shoudl've been etc.... anyway when I got into the admin account I really didn't know what I was looking for however I did see several programs that do not show up under the owner account or default user account, any advice you can give me... security is microsoft security essentials which was advised by same said friend (and not recommended for our system) which runs on xp... in any case not sure if that is causing system issues... used to be we had problems with google chrome and he blamed anything suspicious on google chrome, i said well if that is the problem remove it... i did find there are chrome add ons hidden back on the pc... not sure why or what for???


----------



## NornIron7

re 1) The program is called Ersaer. It turned up about a month ago after we got some sort of virus. My wife took our laptop to work (she works for an IT company) and got it all fixed. I'm a suspicious sod and when I saw a new programme with that name I googled it and when I saw what it did I wondered. When I saw your post I thought perhaps there might be a way to undo it.

re 2 I think all the action is on her phone. However she knows I look at her phone periodically so she deletes her texts all the time. What she doesn't know is I can access her bills and see the numbers she has been sending to.


----------



## badbane

resetbuttonpushed said:


> My spouse has something on our pc to cover his own tracks... I am trying to crack it. I followed your directions going into the admin account on the pc and suddenly all the files that disappeared from view (were not just hidden I am more pc literate then most-he is not so clearly he has help from a friend and I know just the one) he is tracking somehow everything on teh pc at the same time as covering his own tracks, all logs get erased, all history he deletes his email, gmail, he had multiple accounts, but shut several of them down the others his secret questions the answers were not what they shoudl've been etc.... anyway when I got into the admin account I really didn't know what I was looking for however I did see several programs that do not show up under the owner account or default user account, any advice you can give me... security is microsoft security essentials which was advised by same said friend (and not recommended for our system) which runs on xp... in any case not sure if that is causing system issues... used to be we had problems with google chrome and he blamed anything suspicious on google chrome, i said well if that is the problem remove it... i did find there are chrome add ons hidden back on the pc... not sure why or what for???


Go to control panel click on folder options. Go to view tab.
Then make sure view hidden files and folders are selected.
Also the folder disappearing from view is actually a sign of a well know root kit virus. Go download a program called rkill and see if your desktop icons appear again.
Keep me updated.
best free A/v software is avast anti-virus.


----------



## badbane

NornIron7 said:


> re 1) The program is called Ersaer. It turned up about a month ago after we got some sort of virus. My wife took our laptop to work (she works for an IT company) and got it all fixed. I'm a suspicious sod and when I saw a new programme with that name I googled it and when I saw what it did I wondered. When I saw your post I thought perhaps there might be a way to undo it.
> 
> re 2 I think all the action is on her phone. However she knows I look at her phone periodically so she deletes her texts all the time. What she doesn't know is I can access her bills and see the numbers she has been sending to.


Yea she is covering her tracks. It deletes and then overwrites the data with a bunch of zero's. Code usually looks like 00101010 and then when it gets deleted that code sits there. This program delete the file and then turns the above into 000000. 
I'd take a ton of money and professional firm to recover even a small amount of data.

Unless she is in cybersecurity and has to delete sensitive data I could see this. If she is just a low level tech then yea she is hiding something. 
What type of computer is it? What operating system? 
Also can you access the programs control panel. Best way to get data is probably figure out what folders she is protecting then turn off the automated cleaner. Then access those files behind her back.


----------



## Mr. Self Destruct

I would love to know how to retrieve deleted facebook chats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eyeballjr

How do you sync your text messages with gmail?


----------



## lordmayhem

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> The thing I've noticed is that the "Post-PC era" has made it more difficult to detect these things, iOS especially. iMessages to another iPhone user, for example, don't show up at all in your cell bill, and are encrypted. My spouse doesn't use a computer, just iPhone and iPad, so a keylogger would be pointless.


That's even better than android based phones, which is why I got her an iPhone...so I could monitor it better. Why? Because iPhones and iPads leave a back up file when synced with iTunes. It's great. And there are programs that can recover even iMessages from the back up file.


----------



## lordmayhem

Mr. Self Destruct said:


> I would love to know how to retrieve deleted facebook chats.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


fChat


----------



## arbitrator

lordmayhem said:


> fChat


Lordmayhem: Please educate the uneducated! Exactly how does "fchat" work?


----------



## lordmayhem

arbitrator said:


> Lordmayhem: Please educate the uneducated! Exactly how does "fchat" work?


"Fchat is a small and easy to use application that can search your hard drive for Facebook chat messages or silently captures Facebook chat as it occurs. An HTML report file is created containing the located/captured messages, sorting them by date and time. Unicode is supported (i.e. different languages) and converted to the original text."

Download Fchat 1.20 Free Trial - A program that will search and recover or capture live Facebook chat on your computer. - Softpedia

Keep in mind, I haven't actually used this particular software because I had already reformatted the hard drive a couple times in an attempt to install a keylogger I was having problems with. By then it was too late and now I can monitor any chats using the computer monitoring software. I only heard of Fchat in the Investigate Tips forum at SI.


----------



## Numb in Ohio

Not to sound stupid,, but I downloaded fchat,, and had it run, but can't figure out how to open it... it won't show anything. It just goes to my FB home page. Not sure what to do from there.


----------



## sadsoul101

I know OW's name and found her on Facebook. But her Facebook profile has basically nothing on it. Her name is very common and generic, so when I Google search her, I can't find much info. I now live states away from STBXH. 

How could I find out more?


----------



## Numb in Ohio

sadsoul101 said:


> I know OW's name and found her on Facebook. But her Facebook profile has basically nothing on it. Her name is very common and generic, so when I Google search her, I can't find much info. I now live states away from STBXH.
> 
> How could I find out more?



For a small fee, you can search her on peoplefinders.com, peoplesmart.com, ussearch.com, spokeo.com,,, etc.


----------



## GotMeWonderingNow

Mr. Self Destruct said:


> I would love to know how to retrieve deleted facebook chats.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are two applications that I know of. 

1) FBChat (free)
2) Internet Evidence Finder (not free, but does more than FB)

Both by JadSoftware I think. I could provide more specific details if you needed.

I think, however, a problem with FBChat is that the history on your local machine is fairly short lived, albeit the second tool will search deleted files on your system and so may retrieve a longer history than the free tool.

EDIT: Seems that FBChat that I mention above is the same as Fchat mentioned by other posters.


----------



## lordmayhem

GotMeWonderingNow said:


> I think, however, a problem with FBChat is that the history on your local machine is fairly short lived, albeit the second tool will search deleted files on your system and so may retrieve a longer history than the free tool.


That's what I read alright. Because facebook chat is internet based and NOT a separate program on your computer, you can only retrieve chats for a limited time.

However, Skype is a different animal. If they used Skype to chat, then those chats CAN be retrieved.


----------



## badbane

lordmayhem said:


> That's what I read alright. Because facebook chat is internet based and NOT a separate program on your computer, you can only retrieve chats for a limited time.
> 
> However, Skype is a different animal. If they used Skype to chat, then those chats CAN be retrieved.


Here is something for dealing with skype.



ONLINE SOURCE said:


> Skype stores its chat history in a SQLite database: ~/Library/Application Support/Skype/YourSkypeName/main.db.
> 
> You can use the command line sqlite3 tool to view the chat logs. To open the database, run the following command in Terminal:
> 
> sqlite3 /Users/danielbeck/Library/Application\ Support/Skype/YourSkypeName/main.db
> 
> A prompt will appear. The following command lists all your chat partners' user names:
> 
> SELECT DISTINCT(dialog_partner) FROM Messages;
> 
> To print all messages to and from a certain chat partner (theOtherPersonsUserName), use the following command:
> 
> SELECT author, from_dispname, datetime(timestamp, 'unixepoch') as date, body_xml FROM Messages where dialog_partner = 'theOtherPersonsUserName' ORDER BY timestamp;
> 
> This will print one message per line, chronologically, with sending username, display name, date, and text, like the following:
> 
> danielbecks-username|Daniel Beck|2012-02-03 08:47:53|Just testing something
> 
> Of course, you can also open main.db in any SQLite database viewer and go from there.


Sounds really technical but just go slowly and you should be fine. You'll need to access the file listed above in the profile of the WS on the computer otherwise you will be looking at your own skype's. IF anyone uses this and it works let me know.


----------



## Gabriel

Once you find the backup file for text messages (I know the long numbered file name), how can you actually read it? Let's say I find it on the PC - what can you open it with? I tried opening this once in Word, Notepad, etc, and it just shows garbled text on a couple of lines and that's it.


----------



## badbane

Gabriel said:


> Once you find the backup file for text messages (I know the long numbered file name), how can you actually read it? Let's say I find it on the PC - what can you open it with? I tried opening this once in Word, Notepad, etc, and it just shows garbled text on a couple of lines and that's it.


Notepad should work. I'd actually have to see the file to tell you more. You can PM me if you want to do this. 
if it is garbled with strange characters and wierd odd ball numbers and all. then it could be some sort of encryption built into the backup. Other wise it could just be formatting the phone needs to display the text properly. You will be looking for strings of text amidst a bunch of gibberish. 
If anyone wants to pm me and I can see if I can make certain things easier.


----------



## lordmayhem

badbane said:


> Sounds really technical but just go slowly and you should be fine. You'll need to access the file listed above in the profile of the WS on the computer otherwise you will be looking at your own skype's. IF anyone uses this and it works let me know.


*SkypeLogView v1.36 - Skype Log Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)*

Skype Logs Reader/Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)










And it's free


----------



## badbane

lordmayhem said:


> *SkypeLogView v1.36 - Skype Log Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)*
> 
> Skype Logs Reader/Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's free


that's the easy way.


----------



## Almostrecovered

pffft

why use a program when you can spend hours delving through directories and codes?


----------



## I'm The Prize

Is there a way to disable private surfing in firefox and google chrome?


----------



## badbane

I'm The Prize said:


> Is there a way to disable private surfing in firefox and google chrome?


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disable-private-browsing/

Fire fox

Incognito Gone: Get Rid of Private Browsing - William Wood

chome IE


----------



## Link182

Along the lines of this thread I have yet another IT question. My wife had an iphone 4gs, now she has a Nokia 900. We use AT&T. With the iphone whenever she would use the phone to be on the internet it showed on the bill as "NET media" and gave a kb sent figure. Now that she has moved to the Nokia 900 is shows "pta" whenever she uses the internet, or so I think.

Here's the scenario, I watch the phone bill constantly, as well as log times I see her on the internet. When she checks Facebook or the weather, there never seems to be any kb traffic for the times I have recorded. Here's the question, every night at exactly 11:25 the bill shows her phone using internet to the tune of 6k-12k kb's. It's every night, same time stamp, never changes. There is no waking up in the middle of the night to check the phone showing, I am watching the phone sitting on the end table in plain sight so I know it's not her on the internet. So what is it? AT&T is only able to tell me that the phone is connected to the internet. I have not confronted her with it yet, because I don't now anything, but does that sound familiar to anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Link182

I am assuming I guess that Facebook and Weather channel apps don't use internet? Because during the times I record she is on the internet the bill never shows any usage, but every night at 11:25 it shows internet usage. Could it be the phone running an auto updater or something along those lines?


----------



## lordmayhem

Link182 said:


> Along the lines of this thread I have yet another IT question. My wife had an iphone 4gs, now she has a Nokia 900. We use AT&T. With the iphone whenever she would use the phone to be on the internet it showed on the bill as "NET media" and gave a kb sent figure. Now that she has moved to the Nokia 900 is shows "pta" whenever she uses the internet, or so I think.
> 
> Here's the scenario, I watch the phone bill constantly, as well as log times I see her on the internet. When she checks Facebook or the weather, there never seems to be any kb traffic for the times I have recorded. Here's the question, every night at exactly 11:25 the bill shows her phone using internet to the tune of 6k-12k kb's. It's every night, same time stamp, never changes. There is no waking up in the middle of the night to check the phone showing, I am watching the phone sitting on the end table in plain sight so I know it's not her on the internet. So what is it? AT&T is only able to tell me that the phone is connected to the internet. I have not confronted her with it yet, because I don't now anything, but does that sound familiar to anyone?
> 
> Thanks


I've read in AT&T forums that they do this for ease of billing. They just show the days usage on a data dump at a certain time. It would be difficult to show each and every time they accessed the internet, the phone logs would be too huge.

FWIW, when my wife was using her Blackberry, it would do the same thing, show usage early in the morning or around that time. Coincidentally, that was around the time that she would call OM in the morning. For a minute I thought she was breaking NC.


----------



## confused55

I am getting confused by all this tech talk.

One question -

Can I access emails on Outlook on a laptop that were sent in November 2010? They were deleted at the time. Can I retrive them in any way?

My husband is very tech savy, so I would have to hide this totally.


----------



## Link182

Same trigger for me, she would always wait up until after I had gone to bed to make contact. OM is two hours behind us in time zones, so she would be up late to have time with him. The only question I have on that is though a few weeks back there was data usage showing several times through out the day at a lower kb used, say around 2.6k kb, spaced a few hours apart. So it doesn't seem consistent at all.


----------



## badbane

Link182 said:


> Along the lines of this thread I have yet another IT question. My wife had an iphone 4gs, now she has a Nokia 900. We use AT&T. With the iphone whenever she would use the phone to be on the internet it showed on the bill as "NET media" and gave a kb sent figure. Now that she has moved to the Nokia 900 is shows "pta" whenever she uses the internet, or so I think.
> 
> Here's the scenario, I watch the phone bill constantly, as well as log times I see her on the internet. When she checks Facebook or the weather, there never seems to be any kb traffic for the times I have recorded. Here's the question, every night at exactly 11:25 the bill shows her phone using internet to the tune of 6k-12k kb's. It's every night, same time stamp, never changes. There is no waking up in the middle of the night to check the phone showing, I am watching the phone sitting on the end table in plain sight so I know it's not her on the internet. So what is it? AT&T is only able to tell me that the phone is connected to the internet. I have not confronted her with it yet, because I don't now anything, but does that sound familiar to anyone?
> 
> Thanks



Same time every night that sounds like a program update. You will need to install a spy program on the iphone. But the nokia is easier to spy on.

Nokia Spy Software | Nokia Spy Phone | Nokia Spy App

I have not used the program myself. So I cannot vouch for it but will get you the text chat logs that you are looking for.


----------



## badbane

confused55 said:


> I am getting confused by all this tech talk.
> 
> One question -
> 
> Can I access emails on Outlook on a laptop that were sent in November 2010? They were deleted at the time. Can I retrive them in any way?
> 
> My husband is very tech savy, so I would have to hide this totally.


I know it sounds confusing and feel free to ask away. If you feel uncomfortable asking in the thread pm me and I will explain there as well. 

The answer to the question is a possible yes. It depends on if your husband actually clears his deleted items folder. Also it depends on if he archives old messages.

To keep it discreet go get a usb tumb drive from walmart. Then go you your H computer. Make sure outlook is closed.

click on my computer. in the address bar type this in for:
(vista and windows 7)
c:\users\(enter H user profile name here)\appdata\local\microsoft\outlook\

(win xp)
c:\documents and settings\(enter H user profile here)\local settings\application data\microsoft\outlook\

Once you get there you need to find and copy all the files there onto your thumb drive.

Then take those files to a new computer that has outlook and import them into outlook on the other computer. Import all the files you get in there. Once you do you will be able to go through all the mail that he has on his computer for as long as he had outlook. If he deletes emails but doesn't clear his deleted items folder you will have him. Also check the sent mail folder lots of people forget to clear that folder out as well. 

If you have any further question feel free to ask. Also if you get stuck at some point get a crossloops account (google it) . I will remote to your computer and walk you through some of the steps. If you can at least get the files off of your H laptop. you can take a computer to a computer shop or geek squad and they will import it for you.


----------



## badbane

Link182 said:


> Same trigger for me, she would always wait up until after I had gone to bed to make contact. OM is two hours behind us in time zones, so she would be up late to have time with him. The only question I have on that is though a few weeks back there was data usage showing several times through out the day at a lower kb used, say around 2.6k kb, spaced a few hours apart. So it doesn't seem consistent at all.


that is a small file size think text or skype.


----------



## badbane

Link182 said:


> I am assuming I guess that Facebook and Weather channel apps don't use internet? Because during the times I record she is on the internet the bill never shows any usage, but every night at 11:25 it shows internet usage. Could it be the phone running an auto updater or something along those lines?


Fb and weather channel both use data. Most don't update until you start the app. Unless she access the app and leaves it running all day.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All

How about finding out the password to a yahoo email account.. I have the email address but that is it.. And NO the computer I have access to is not the the computer ever used to access the email account.


----------



## badbane

Just Tired Of It All said:


> How about finding out the password to a yahoo email account.. I have the email address but that is it.. And NO the computer I have access to is not the the computer ever used to access the email account.


Only 2 options is to get his computer and see if he was dumb enough to store his login information.

Second option is to attempt to reset the password. Find out the secret questions. When you know them ask him the same or similar question and see if he is dumb enough to tell you. 

option 3 is to see if he has a fall back email account where an email reset message is sent to. See if you can access that one.

Once you reset the password then find what you're looking for. Send a message to all of his contacts about how they have won ten million us dollars from the bank of nigeria.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All

I already tried this, I have tried the answer the secret question all failed and this is after asking him the answers 'I was setting up a new account' needed his answers.. didnt work.. I really think the women freind set it up, and she holds all the answers. It is the email used to set up his phone account and I can get into the phone account now, and I can see the email address used to set it up. Just cant break into the email account... Thanks for your help, I think that your helping us BS out more than you can imagine.. I laughed when you said send all his contact the email about the money.. ONLY WISH I COULD lol


----------



## Readytogo

badbane said:


> Leave the computer alone.
> 
> 
> Easiest thing for this is a program called active boot disk. it's 100 bucks. You download it and burn it to a cd/dvd. Then you start the computer with this cd in the drive. you may have to enter the one time boot menu. (dell is f12, gateway is del , not sure about the other manu. If you need to find it just google "boot menu for "enter your manufacturer here") Then select your cd drive with the active boot disk in the drive.
> You with enter a windows like screen and you can run a HD scan and recover deleted files, or files that are hidden.
> 
> There are others but active is the easiest one I have ever used.
> If you can't spare a hundred bucks there are some less user friendly linux tools you can use.
> 
> Also if the drive is not damaged and you already have an admin account you can change the password. IN control panel / user account



Hi, Thanks for the above, When he gets home from work he runs a scan to check for viruses etc. I know he uses Trend Micro to do this. 
We have DELL/ Windows XP; and he has the Admin account set up only under him. He doesnt know I have his password.
Will he be able to know/see that Ive input /downloaded a disk?

I dont want him to know I have his admin pw - becuase he's not deleting the history of what sites he's been on. And I've been notating dating sites etc. so I dont want him to change hs pw on me.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Can I get the definitive answer to the question:

Is it possible either through Facebook or with an app for FB to be able to see who has looked at your profile whether
1. and FB friend of yours
2. from one FB profile to another but not friends
3. from not being logged into Facebool


----------



## Readytogo

QUESTION: I'm looking at different car trackers. 
Does anyone know if I have to pay a monthly service fee to activate them? I dont want any billing to show up anywhere relating to a tracking device. 
I had left a notepad out by accident of the name of a tracker- I think he found it. Becuase that week, he was looking all through his vehicle, under his hood, under his car. I couldnt help but laugh watching him through the window... (Of course I didnt purchase it yet)...but I blew it becuase it scared him and he'll be just that more careful.... 
So- does anyone have a good device that's not too expensive to suggest? Is there a monthly service / activation fee that I will be billed for?


----------



## Readytogo

NextTimeAround said:


> Can I get the definitive answer to the question:
> 
> Is it possible either through Facebook or with an app for FB to be able to see who has looked at your profile whether
> 1. and FB friend of yours
> 2. from one FB profile to another but not friends
> 3. from not being logged into Facebool


Heres a partial answer; 
FB doesnt track who viewed your profile.
Using another software program; I dont know. I think some of those site advertised are scams though. Like phishing sites. (SP?)


----------



## lordmayhem

NextTimeAround said:


> Can I get the definitive answer to the question:
> 
> Is it possible either through Facebook or with an app for FB to be able to see who has looked at your profile whether
> 1. and FB friend of yours
> 2. from one FB profile to another but not friends
> 3. from not being logged into Facebool


Nope. There's no possible way. People have been trying this for years, and they're all scams. Facebook eventually catches up to them and deletes the offending scam. 

Notice every one of these scams makes you send it to other people?


----------



## NextTimeAround

lordmayhem said:


> Nope. There's no possible way. People have been trying this for years, and they're all scams. Facebook eventually catches up to them and deletes the offending scam.
> 
> Notice every one of these scams makes you send it to other people?


Good, every now and then I peek at the profiles of my fiance's (ex) EA and that of her boyfriend (his wall is wide open). It seems when FB went to timeline format, maybe a lot of people didn't realise how exposed they were. Up to about a month ago, I could really see a lot on her profile -- logged in to FB but not as her friend or even friend of friend. Then, later, it appeared that many of her wall postings were taken away. 

I think it's good to understand how these social media sites work.

For example, my fiance told me last night his (ex) EA sent him a linkedin invite to connect. He says he will it ignore it. Good for him.

Also, I realised that she may not have even intended to send him that invite as I know that I at one made the mistake of agreeing to let linkedin go into my e-mail account for addresses when I thought I was just logging in. Very embarrassing.

Of course, if she didn't even intend to send that invite, that's even more reason for him not to respond. I certainly don't want to be married to someone who keeps chasing people who don't even want him around.


----------



## I'm The Prize

badbane said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disable-private-browsing/
> 
> Fire fox
> 
> Incognito Gone: Get Rid of Private Browsing - William Wood
> 
> chome IE


You're great! :smthumbup: Thanks so much! I don't know if he has been using them but ever since they were updated it has driven me crazy that they are there. If he wasn't using them he won't notice they don't work. If he was I'll know it when he either says something or he reloads it to fix it. 
That would not be a good idea!issed:


----------



## eyeballjr

How do you sync your android texts to gmail?


----------



## Bentley'sMom

Is there a way to recover passwords from an ipad or safari?


----------



## piggyoink

TinEye Reverse Image Search is an image search site - you can put in a URL and it will tell you if that image exists anywhere else


----------



## Numb in Ohio

When I download archive of H's FB , it shows a list of activity from 5 different IP addresses.

Does the IP address change if he logs in different areas, while out on the road? Or is it that he's using a different computer?


----------



## I'm The Prize

Numb in Ohio said:


> When I download archive of H's FB , it shows a list of activity from 5 different IP addresses.
> 
> Does the IP address change if he logs in different areas, while out on the road? Or is it that he's using a different computer?


Hey numb, how'd you download the archive of his Facebook?


----------



## Numb in Ohio

I'm The Prize said:


> Hey numb, how'd you download the archive of his Facebook?


As long as you have his pw, you can go to account options, at the very bottom in blue it says to download archive,, I use the "extended archive",, have it sent to his email, (if you know pw) and then send it to my email, then delete it from his....


----------



## I'm The Prize

arbitrator said:


> Lordmayhem: Please educate the uneducated! Exactly how does "fchat" work?


Is there a program like this for yahoo instant messager?


----------



## I'm The Prize

Numb in Ohio said:


> As long as you have his pw, you can go to account options, at the very bottom in blue it says to download archive,, I use the "extended archive",, have it sent to his email, (if you know pw) and then send it to my email, then delete it from his....


Don't see account options. See archives in message area. No extended archives or download option. More exact please. Head is full of stuff today and I'm a little slow.


----------



## Numb in Ohio

I'm The Prize said:


> Don't see account options. See archives in message area. No extended archives or download option. More exact please. Head is full of stuff today and I'm a little slow.


you can google it and it will take you step by step.. sorry, kinda confusing without being able to show you...let me know if you get it..


----------



## I'm The Prize

Numb in Ohio said:


> you can google it and it will take you step by step.. sorry, kinda confusing without being able to show you...let me know if you get it..


Thanks, I'm a visual learner. LOL Had to see it. I got it now. Oh boy!:smthumbup:


----------



## Numb in Ohio

I'm The Prize said:


> Thanks, I'm a visual learner. LOL Had to see it. I got it now. Oh boy!:smthumbup:



I even looked up IP addresses and geo locations where he logged in from.

I just wish I could get to his computer for deleted FB chats....


----------



## Numb in Ohio

I'm The Prize said:


> Thanks, I'm a visual learner. LOL Had to see it. I got it now. Oh boy!:smthumbup:




If you you want to see messages, you will have to download the regular archive, not extended. I downloaded both..


----------



## trisha21

Can you bring back deleted history ?


----------



## I'm The Prize

Running regular and extended now. Plus I'm running the program to get the instant messages.


----------



## lordmayhem

trisha21 said:


> Can you bring back deleted history ?


Nope. Downloading the facebook archive only gives you what's currently in the account and PMs. There's no way to download any deleted messages or chats.


----------



## Numb in Ohio

trisha21 said:


> Can you bring back deleted history ?



In the extended archive it will show you deleted friends, but not messages.


----------



## sick.

Numb in Ohio said:


> When I download archive of H's FB , it shows a list of activity from 5 different IP addresses.
> 
> Does the IP address change if he logs in different areas, while out on the road? Or is it that he's using a different computer?


I need to know this as well.
On the yahoo account my h created there's addresses from other states...
Makes no sense at all.


----------



## badbane

sick. said:


> I need to know this as well.
> On the yahoo account my h created there's addresses from other states...
> Makes no sense at all.


Well if he has an Air card it could explain it. 
Since he would probably get a new address everytime he logged in from a different cell phone tower. Heck my phone calls show as if I am in a town about five miles from where I live.

Could be that OW and him a share the account and just email themselves to talk.


----------



## badbane

Readytogo said:


> Hi, Thanks for the above, When he gets home from work he runs a scan to check for viruses etc. I know he uses Trend Micro to do this.
> We have DELL/ Windows XP; and he has the Admin account set up only under him. He doesnt know I have his password.
> Will he be able to know/see that Ive input /downloaded a disk?
> 
> I dont want him to know I have his admin pw - becuase he's not deleting the history of what sites he's been on. And I've been notating dating sites etc. so I dont want him to change hs pw on me.



If it is windows xp home you don't even need his password. Just turn off the computer and turn it back on . Immediately after starting the computer press f8 several times. A screen will pop up asking how you want to start windows. You will want to start in safe mode. Then once windows starts(will look funny) there is a hidden admin account that becomes available. (yes this is a giant security problem that was removed in vista and win 7)
You can login and change his account password to whatever you like. Then login under his profile no problem. I would suggest getting a usb stick to quickly transfer files off the computer so you have a backup.

If you H is a computer tech (if he running xp home that's not likely) and the account is passworded you will have to resort to scanning. But once you get the files you will need a friend who has a professional version of windows. They will have to take ownership of the files then remove the permissions so you can view the files.


----------



## badbane

eyeballjr said:


> How do you sync your android texts to gmail?


download the gmail app. Then it is a simple matter of entering the email address and password. Just make sure you mark the emails you read as unread. Otherwise it will mark it read and your WS will know something is up.


----------



## badbane

Guys I just want to let you know something. If you have windows 7 and need help with certain things I can remotely assist you. Google crossloops. It will allow me to remotely control your computer and see your screen. It is a safe and secure. PM me if you need this kind of assistance and we will work something out.


----------



## sick.

One quick question, bane  
Is there any way I can trace a sent email within yahoo mail? my h is claiming its a shared account and he didn't send the messages...


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> If it is windows xp home you don't even need his password. Just turn off the computer and turn it back on . Immediately after starting the computer press f8 several times. A screen will pop up asking how you want to start windows. You will want to start in safe mode. Then once windows starts(will look funny) there is a hidden admin account that becomes available. (yes this is a giant security problem that was removed in vista and win 7)
> You can login and change his account password to whatever you like. Then login under his profile no problem. I would suggest getting a usb stick to quickly transfer files off the computer so you have a backup.
> 
> If you H is a computer tech (if he running xp home that's not likely) and the account is passworded you will have to resort to scanning. But once you get the files you will need a friend who has a professional version of windows. They will have to take ownership of the files then remove the permissions so you can view the files.


If he's IT savvy he's probably also using a combination of virtual machine, vpn, proxy, etc. You should look for evidence of that as well.

You should see if you can get into your router too. It might have content filtering/logging settings.


----------



## dannyf

I'm concerned with two email apps...

Outlook (via outlook web access / webmail) Most concern is this account.

Hotmail 

Do either of these email applications record last log in and ip address? I don't believe hotmail does, but could be wrong?

Will someone signed into these via computer or linked phone be able to see if someone else attempts to log in at the same time?

Do either of these have the ability send notices via email, text, etc., when the account is logged on to?

I have access to these (passwords) but I try to only log in at certain times. Am worried emails are being deleted before I have chance to check them as current log in I keep to about once a week out of fear an ip is being logged, so I do it from her place only.


----------



## HealthyMe

My WH has an iphone and ipad from work that he uses. We are trying to put together a transparency plan. I've tried doing a forum search and keep getting bogged down with unrelated things to read, so sorry if this info has been posted and I missed it.

Can anyone make some specific suggestions of what technology we should put in place for his 2 devices?


----------



## BrockLanders

dannyf said:


> I'm concerned with two email apps...
> 
> Outlook (via outlook web access / webmail) Most concern is this account.
> 
> Hotmail
> 
> Do either of these email applications record last log in and ip address? I don't believe hotmail does, but could be wrong?
> 
> Will someone signed into these via computer or linked phone be able to see if someone else attempts to log in at the same time?
> Do either of these have the ability send notices via email, text, etc., when the account is logged on to?
> 
> I have access to these (passwords) but I try to only log in at certain times. Am worried emails are being deleted before I have chance to check them as current log in I keep to about once a week out of fear an ip is being logged, so I do it from her place only.


Make a new email account and have everything forwarded there from those accounts.


----------



## Link182

"Borrowed" a Seagate external from storage from WW old PC. I have copied the MobileSync folders to my laptop from Apple computer back. My question is with Skype. Which folder has the files the Skype reader can read? I see a folder marked "chatsync", but nothing else seems to have much data with it. Can someone tell me which folder to copy in the next few hours? Need to get this backup external bac to storage before it is missed. Thanks.


----------



## Link182

The files in "chatsync" are .dat files, I see some files in the main Skype file under her username that are db files, but simply telling the skype reader to look in the file seems to give no results. There are multiple backups on this thing, not sure if I need them all or if I can simply dump them into a files and have the Skype reader read them all? I am no IT guru that's for sure.


----------



## sick.

sick. said:


> One quick question, bane
> Is there any way I can trace a sent email within yahoo mail? my h is claiming its a shared account and he didn't send the messages...


Never mind this question, I figured it out. 
But what doesn't make sense is that the locations keep coming up from kansas... and we don't live in kansas...


----------



## BrockLanders

Link182 said:


> The files in "chatsync" are .dat files, I see some files in the main Skype file under her username that are db files, but simply telling the skype reader to look in the file seems to give no results. There are multiple backups on this thing, not sure if I need them all or if I can simply dump them into a files and have the Skype reader read them all? I am no IT guru that's for sure.


Set up a dropbox account so you're not dependent upon a borrowed drive. It's easy. Upload the files so that you can take your time and inspect them. The main.db file is actually a SQLite database, I can walk you through manually querying it. I'm not familiar with the program you're using though.

You can also run a script with windows scheduler that you can place on the laptop that can sync files on her computer with your Dropbox account. Set up the account and I'll walk you through what you need to do.


----------



## BrockLanders

sick. said:


> Never mind this question, I figured it out.
> But what doesn't make sense is that the locations keep coming up from kansas... and we don't live in kansas...


The emails aren't physically sent from the computer they were composed on. The yahoo web interface is simply reading the data from its email servers. This IP is meaningless to you. You need the IP address from which the Yahoo web mail was accessed. 

Read this:

Yahoo! Account Help | - SLN2073 - How to tell who has been logging in to your Account


----------



## Link182

OK, pretend like I am an idiot with computers, although I am a quick study. What is a "drop box"?


----------



## BrockLanders

Link182 said:


> OK, pretend like I am an idiot with computers, although I am a quick study. What is a "drop box"?


It's a cloud based storage system. They give you 2Gb of free online storage. Once you install application it will walk you through setting up an account. It will present itself as a drive once it's installed (e.g. F:, G:, etc). You can simply copy the files you need to it, uninstall it from the computer so that it's not seen and install it on your computer. You will be able to access the files there from any computer, smartphone, tablet etc. 

Alternatively you could leave it on there and just stop it from running on startup. You could even automate syncs of certain folders so that you could keep tabs all the time. 

I think though with your current computer skills we should stick to the simple install, copy files and uninstall 

Link to download:
https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?src=index


----------



## badbane

dannyf said:


> I'm concerned with two email apps...
> 
> Outlook (via outlook web access / webmail) Most concern is this account.
> 
> Hotmail
> 
> Do either of these email applications record last log in and ip address? I don't believe hotmail does, but could be wrong?
> 
> Will someone signed into these via computer or linked phone be able to see if someone else attempts to log in at the same time?
> 
> Do either of these have the ability send notices via email, text, etc., when the account is logged on to?
> 
> I have access to these (passwords) but I try to only log in at certain times. Am worried emails are being deleted before I have chance to check them as current log in I keep to about once a week out of fear an ip is being logged, so I do it from her place only.


Well if he uses outlook and he is worried about his security you can grab his .pst file. Unhide hidden files in folder options. Then go to 

c:\ documents and settings\(WS profile)\local settings\application data\microsoft\outlook

for xp, and for vista\win 7 

c:\users\(ws profile)\appdata\roaming\microsoft\outlook

You are looking for pst or odf. 

Just make a copy put it where you will know where it is. Then simply import it into outlook. There in all its glory will be his emails.


----------



## sick.

BrockLanders said:


> The emails aren't physically sent from the computer they were composed on. The yahoo web interface is simply reading the data from its email servers. This IP is meaningless to you. You need the IP address from which the Yahoo web mail was accessed.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> Yahoo! Account Help | - SLN2073 - How to tell who has been logging in to your Account


Buut... I went to the emails, and clicked on the settings and then clicked "view full header" and within all that text, there showed an ip address from which it was sent/received.
So this is wrong?
I did however view the recent activity log before I changed the password. It would show other states there as well.. which makes no frickin sense because I know it's only him on there, I just know it.


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> If he's IT savvy he's probably also using a combination of virtual machine, vpn, proxy, etc. You should look for evidence of that as well.
> 
> You should see if you can get into your router too. It might have content filtering/logging settings.


If you H is this tech savvy you are not likely to find much. A keylogger is probably your best chance if you can sneak it on his computer.

There is one more possibility and that is a live cd. With a live cd there is no history no way to install a software keylogger, or any programs for that matter. The only way to know whats going on is a hardware keylogger.


----------



## piggyoink

BrockLanders said:


> Set up a dropbox account so you're not dependent upon a borrowed drive. It's easy. Upload the files so that you can take your time and inspect them. The main.db file is actually a SQLite database, I can walk you through manually querying it. I'm not familiar with the program you're using though.
> 
> You can also run a script with windows scheduler that you can place on the laptop that can sync files on her computer with your Dropbox account. Set up the account and I'll walk you through what you need to do.


I tried sqlite a few weeks ago when someone posted about it. SQLite Database Browser | Free Development software downloads at SourceForge.net -- it works well (for browsing the skype files!)


----------



## BrockLanders

sick. said:


> Buut... I went to the emails, and clicked on the settings and then clicked "view full header" and within all that text, there showed an ip address from which it was sent/received.
> So this is wrong?
> I did however view the recent activity log before I changed the password. It would show other states there as well.. which makes no frickin sense because I know it's only him on there, I just know it.


The header is going to send it from the originating SMTP server which is not your house or wherever your spouse was unless he works for Yahoo, and even that's unlikely.

The link I provided outlines how to establish where he has accessed his account from.

If you checked this and it's showing other states he couldn't have been in, he's using a proxy.


----------



## Ricki

I would love some help gathering things. My husband is a computer tech also so im sure he knows everything on how to crack passwords. I need some help


----------



## BrockLanders

Ricki said:


> I would love some help gathering things. My husband is a computer tech also so im sure he knows everything on how to crack passwords. I need some help


I think you'd be surprised, lots of "computer techs" probably overestimate their level of knowledge and would probably be pretty easy to bust. I can think of at tons of ways that I could be busted if I weren't constantly watching my back (provided I was hiding something, which I'm not).


----------



## Ricki

I am definately interested in having some help to get into his things. I need to see exactly who i am married to


----------



## BrockLanders

Ricki said:


> I am definately interested in having some help to get into his things. I need to see exactly who i am married to


So what do you want to look at? What's your husband's level of computer savvy?


----------



## badbane

Ricki said:


> I am definately interested in having some help to get into his things. I need to see exactly who i am married to


Okay lets start with what operating system is your WS computer? Do you use the computer yourself? Does the account you use have administrative privileges? 

Answer those questions and we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## thunderstruck

Numb in Ohio said:


> As long as you have his pw, you can go to account options, at the very bottom in blue it says to download archive,, I use the "extended archive",, have it sent to his email, (if you know pw) and then send it to my email, then delete it from his....


I tried this on my own archive. One little gotcha...there was a delay of about 30 mins before I requested the archive, and then received the link in my email. If you're trying to do this on your WS's account with very limited time, and not get found out, keep this in mind.


----------



## Readytogo

Hi all, just a note: if you see alot of IP addresses; could be they go to the public library and use the computers there. Different computer / different days....etc...just a thought.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> Okay lets start with what operating system is your WS computer? Do you use the computer yourself? Does the account you use have administrative privileges?
> 
> Answer those questions and we can point you in the right direction.


Also there's another detection vector that I think is even better: your router. Unless your husband is an OCD geek there's no way he's logging into the router every day.


----------



## sick.

BrockLanders said:


> The header is going to send it from the originating SMTP server which is not your house or wherever your spouse was unless he works for Yahoo, and even that's unlikely.
> 
> The link I provided outlines how to establish where he has accessed his account from.
> 
> If you checked this and it's showing other states he couldn't have been in, he's using a proxy.


I honestly have no idea what this SMTP server is...
Is there some way to find out if he did use a proxy?
You guys are so smart, for the record. Very helpful.


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> Also there's another detection vector that I think is even better: your router. Unless your husband is an OCD geek there's no way he's logging into the router every day.


You thinking about doing like a man in the middle attack?


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> You thinking about doing like a man in the middle attack?


Something as simple as a syslog reader that presents everything in a human readable form. There's a few programs out there that do that. It will show firewall events (http packet allow out, etc) and protocols used. They could see if he was using a VPN or if the IP address wasn't of one of the devices known to be used in the house (i.e. he's using a virtual machine, etc). Also, if he's using the web on his phone via wifi it would catch that too.


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> Something as simple as a syslog reader that presents everything in a human readable form. There's a few programs out there that do that. It will show firewall events (http packet allow out, etc) and protocols used. They could see if he was using a VPN or if the IP address wasn't of one of the devices known to be used in the house (i.e. he's using a virtual machine, etc). Also, if he's using the web on his phone via wifi it would catch that too.


Might be a little over the head for some of the less savvy. But if they did they could just take a screen shot and send it to one of us.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> Might be a little over the head for some of the less savvy. But if they did they could just take a screen shot and send it to one of us.


With simple directions to follow its no more difficult than the skype thing.

Plus its legal since the router is a shared asset.


----------



## Ricki

I used this laptop myself. I would like to break into a couple of new email accounts that i have found that belong to him


----------



## badbane

Ricki said:


> I used this laptop myself. I would like to break into a couple of new email accounts that i have found that belong to him


Does he use Outlook or any other mail program.

Also if the accounts are online read some of the previous posts on this thread. I have gone into detail about how you can gain access to email accounts such as yahoo, gmail that sort of thing. 

Also do you have administrative rights. Go to control panel and user accounts and see what yours is listed as. If you have admin rights just change his password.


----------



## Bentley'sMom

How does the router thing work? Can I retrieve messages from an ipad if our home wifi was used?
Sorry not v savvy about this stuff


----------



## thunderstruck

Jeez, so now I learn that you can use an app on a phone to hide texts and the phone numbers used? So, my ATT bill, for example, won't show any numbers that she want to hide, correct? And my only option would be to install spyware on her (Android) phone?


----------



## badbane

thunderstruck said:


> Jeez, so now I learn that you can use an app on a phone to hide texts and the phone numbers used? So, my ATT bill, for example, won't show any numbers that she want to hide, correct? And my only option would be to install spyware on her (Android) phone?


pretty much. A good hint this is going on is to see a large amount of tiny data plan entries on you bill.


----------



## badbane

I have a question this time. My wife said she called att and put a block on the OM number. What does that entail. For those who haven't read my original thread. I caught my wife in the beginnings of an EA and ended it. NC and all that my wife just said she had a block put on his number. What does putting a block on a number mean?


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> I have a question this time. My wife said she called att and put a block on the OM number. What does that entail. For those who haven't read my original thread. I caught my wife in the beginnings of an EA and ended it. NC and all that my wife just said she had a block put on his number. What does putting a block on a number mean?


Not sure but I have a way to test it out. With SIP/VOIP you can spoof caller id. If you want to test or want to know how let me know.


----------



## BrockLanders

thunderstruck said:


> Jeez, so now I learn that you can use an app on a phone to hide texts and the phone numbers used? So, my ATT bill, for example, won't show any numbers that she want to hide, correct? And my only option would be to install spyware on her (Android) phone?


The amount of data for texting apps is so small it wouldn't really be noticed. Is the phone secured with a lock? With Android you can do either a pattern or code. My 4 year old son figured out how to unlock my phone by seeing the oils from my finger left behind on the screen. I saw him vegged out on the couch one day and I heard Angry Birds. He managed to beat my lockout pattern, go to the Market and install the game. LOL


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> The amount of data for texting apps is so small it wouldn't really be noticed. Is the phone secured with a lock? With Android you can do either a pattern or code. My 4 year old son figured out how to unlock my phone by seeing the oils from my finger left behind on the screen. I saw him vegged out on the couch one day and I heard Angry Birds. He managed to beat my lockout pattern, go to the Market and install the game. LOL


The future hacker.


----------



## Link182

BrockLanders said:


> The amount of data for texting apps is so small it wouldn't really be noticed. Is the phone secured with a lock? With Android you can do either a pattern or code. My 4 year old son figured out how to unlock my phone by seeing the oils from my finger left behind on the screen. I saw him vegged out on the couch one day and I heard Angry Birds. He managed to beat my lockout pattern, go to the Market and install the game. LOL


What's the name of the app and where can it be found on the phone? Do you have a link?


----------



## BrockLanders

Link182 said:


> What's the name of the app and where can it be found on the phone? Do you have a link?


What app are you talking about? I didn't really reference any app (other than Angry Birds). I simply stated that my son figured out my lockout pattern by the smudges my fingers had left on the touchscreen.


----------



## Link182

Sorry, I quoted the wrong post. I was curious about the phone app for blocking numbers used seen on a cell bill. What is it's name and if it can be found in the app menu on the phone or where else?


----------



## badbane

Link182 said:


> Sorry, I quoted the wrong post. I was curious about the phone app for blocking numbers used seen on a cell bill. What is it's name and if it can be found in the app menu on the phone or where else?


My wife actually called at&t and it is apparently blocking the number. My wife says the number will not be able to reach her phone. I will be testing this out. Last thing I need is my wife getting calls from him in such a way that it can't be tracked.


----------



## KanDo

badbane said:


> My wife actually called at&t and it is apparently blocking the number. My wife says the number will not be able to reach her phone. I will be testing this out. Last thing I need is my wife getting calls from him in such a way that it can't be tracked.


This is correct. The carrier can "block" a number completely. There also are apps that can do the same.


----------



## badbane

KanDo said:


> This is correct. The carrier can "block" a number completely. There also are apps that can do the same.


Kando if the number is blocked does that mean literally the call won't come through. Will come still come through but just say blocked.


----------



## KanDo

It won't come through at all if blocked by the carrier. 

I have an app on the phone that can be used to shunt the call to voice-mail, not answer it at all or just hang up on the call. It also blocks text messages


----------



## 44andcounting

I would like to know if AOL emails that have been deleted to the 'Recently deleted' file and then deleted again are recoverable.
AOL tech support people and a private tech support individual have said no, but I think they have to be saved somewhere. My WH had a year-long EA until I caught him. I believe he ended the A then and there, but I cannot stop thinking about their communication and how deep his feelings were for her. Any advice?


----------



## piggyoink

For a few years now HOTMAIL has had a feature that can recover most emails from the deleted emails folder if you do it soon enough.


----------



## badbane

44andcounting said:


> I would like to know if AOL emails that have been deleted to the 'Recently deleted' file and then deleted again are recoverable.
> AOL tech support people and a private tech support individual have said no, but I think they have to be saved somewhere. My WH had a year-long EA until I caught him. I believe he ended the A then and there, but I cannot stop thinking about their communication and how deep his feelings were for her. Any advice?


The messages aren't stored on the computer. The messages are stored in a server a long ways away from where you are. When the messages expire they server expunges those emails. Your computer is only looking at the emails. The only way you would be able to view those messages is if you knew the aol tech guy that handles that server. He would have to take the HD out of the server and scan it so see if your email was recoverable on the hd. 

SO it is possible but it is improbable.


----------



## aug

badbane said:


> The messages aren't stored on the computer. The messages are stored in a server a long ways away from where you are. When the messages expire they server expunges those emails. Your computer is only looking at the emails. The only way you would be able to view those messages is if you knew the aol tech guy that handles that server.* He would have to take the HD out of the server and scan it so see if your email was recoverable on the hd*.
> 
> SO it is possible but it is improbable.



Or, he could pull the messages from his backup archives. Probably need a court order for that?


----------



## badbane

aug said:


> Or, he could pull the messages from his backup archives. Probably need a court order for that?


Yea good luck with that one.


----------



## BrockLanders

Here's a very low tech option:

many people have no idea they have auto-complete on. Try typing every letter of the alphabet in the login form. It's possible auto-complete is on and the rest of the login will pop up.


----------



## lordmayhem

thunderstruck said:


> Jeez, so now I learn that you can use an app on a phone to hide texts and the phone numbers used? So, my ATT bill, for example, won't show any numbers that she want to hide, correct? And my only option would be to install spyware on her (Android) phone?


Unfortunately. This is the specific reason I upgraded her phone from a Blackberry to an iPhone. Only I have the password to the iTunes account, so she CANNOT install any unknown texting apps, and I can get into the back up files when I sync the iPhone to the computer.


----------



## lordmayhem

BrockLanders said:


> Here's a very low tech option:
> 
> many people have no idea they have auto-complete on. Try typing every letter of the alphabet in the login form. It's possible auto-complete is on and the rest of the login will pop up.


Or you could use:


*WebBrowserPassView v1.26* 

WebBrowserPassView - Recover lost passwords stored in your Web browser


----------



## badbane

lordmayhem said:


> Unfortunately. This is the specific reason I upgraded her phone from a Blackberry to an iPhone. Only I have the password to the iTunes account, so she CANNOT install any unknown texting apps, and I can get into the back up files when I sync the iPhone to the computer.


She can still link her iphone up to a new itunes account. There are plenty of free apps out there. Just saying don't ever assume you are in total control. That's when you let your guard down.


----------



## Link182

badbane said:


> She can still link her iphone up to a new itunes account. There are plenty of free apps out there. Just saying don't ever assume you are in total control. That's when you let your guard down.


She had an Iphone 4gs and I have all the mobileSync files DL'd and the extractor is only free for 4 extractions, then it costs...lol. She now has a Nokia Lumia 900, have looked through the apps menu and nothing looks out of the ordinary, but it is so different from an Iphone I might miss what I am looking for if she has it.


----------



## iheartlife

So I'm sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place / not keeping up with this thread / repeating something someone else has said.

But, I figure out that if you have Verizon fios, you can go online and get the call details for the last 12 months, although it's just phone calls placed from your phone. (Caller ID of people calling you is available for the previous month, but it's the same info that shows up on your phone anyhow.)

I'm typing this out in case I forget because it took me a long time to figure it out. Plus a lot of other people online seem unable to figure it out.

So:
1. you create an online account for your verizon fios residential service (set up the password)

2. Click the account tab at the top of the page; choose Bill

3. In the middle of the page, choose Bill History

4. You will see two or three tiny graphics in the middle of the page, choose the rising step graph logo, click it

5. Up comes a "ruler" listing the prior 12 months; click it to slide the ruler so it includes all the months you want to check

6. Now click "download" in the upper right, just above the ruler and the little graph logos

7. Choose the billing date, and choose the Online Bill option; FYI, it only goes back, obviously, to the month you started fios service

8. I chose "pdf" and clicked "request"

9. a new dialog box opens, be very patient and don't rush to click anything in it.

10. in the new dialog box, check the box, "Add Verizon FIOS digital voice calls"; wait patiently for it to generate. If it gives you an error message, slowly start over and avoid hasty clicking; it will come up. (Also close open programs like email if it's slowing down the computer.)

11. Obviously to view a PDF file, you will need Adobe acrobat. When it gives you the option of opening the file, click open, and it will come up in Acrobat.

12. Scroll down to view the call details.


----------



## lordmayhem

Nokia Lumina 900 runs Windows Mobile, doesnt it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

iheartlife said:


> So I'm sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place / not keeping up with this thread / repeating something someone else has said.
> 
> But, I figure out that if you have Verizon fios, you can go online and get the call details for the last 12 months, although it's just phone calls placed from your phone. (Caller ID of people calling you is available for the previous month, but it's the same info that shows up on your phone anyhow.)
> 
> I'm typing this out in case I forget because it took me a long time to figure it out. Plus a lot of other people online seem unable to figure it out.
> 
> So:
> 1. you create an online account for your verizon fios residential service (set up the password)
> 
> 2. Click the account tab at the top of the page; choose Bill
> 
> 3. In the middle of the page, choose Bill History
> 
> 4. You will see two or three tiny graphics in the middle of the page, choose the rising step graph logo, click it
> 
> 5. Up comes a "ruler" listing the prior 12 months; click it to slide the ruler so it includes all the months you want to check
> 
> 6. Now click "download" in the upper right, just above the ruler and the little graph logos
> 
> 7. Choose the billing date, and choose the Online Bill option; FYI, it only goes back, obviously, to the month you started fios service
> 
> 8. I chose "pdf" and clicked "request"
> 
> 9. a new dialog box opens, be very patient and don't rush to click anything in it.
> 
> 10. in the new dialog box, check the box, "Add Verizon FIOS digital voice calls"; wait patiently for it to generate. If it gives you an error message, slowly start over and avoid hasty clicking; it will come up. (Also close open programs like email if it's slowing down the computer.)
> 
> 11. Obviously to view a PDF file, you will need Adobe acrobat. When it gives you the option of opening the file, click open, and it will come up in Acrobat.
> 
> 12. Scroll down to view the call details.


This is the place for this. This thread is here to help anyone try to even the playing field against a WS. That's the sole reason I started this. I am glad to see it take off.


----------



## badbane

lordmayhem said:


> Nokia Lumina 900 runs Windows Mobile, doesnt it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you are correct.
(as a side note not a fan of win 8 no start menu business is a BAAAAADD idea)


----------



## arbitrator

iheartlife said:


> So I'm sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place / not keeping up with this thread / repeating something someone else has said.
> 
> But, I figure out that if you have Verizon fios, you can go online and get the call details for the last 12 months, although it's just phone calls placed from your phone. (Caller ID of people calling you is available for the previous month, but it's the same info that shows up on your phone anyhow.)
> 
> I'm typing this out in case I forget because it took me a long time to figure it out. Plus a lot of other people online seem unable to figure it out.
> 
> So:
> 1. you create an online account for your verizon fios residential service (set up the password)
> 
> 2. Click the account tab at the top of the page; choose Bill
> 
> 3. In the middle of the page, choose Bill History
> 
> 4. You will see two or three tiny graphics in the middle of the page, choose the rising step graph logo, click it
> 
> 5. Up comes a "ruler" listing the prior 12 months; click it to slide the ruler so it includes all the months you want to check
> 
> 6. Now click "download" in the upper right, just above the ruler and the little graph logos
> 
> 7. Choose the billing date, and choose the Online Bill option; FYI, it only goes back, obviously, to the month you started fios service
> 
> 8. I chose "pdf" and clicked "request"
> 
> 9. a new dialog box opens, be very patient and don't rush to click anything in it.
> 
> 10. in the new dialog box, check the box, "Add Verizon FIOS digital voice calls"; wait patiently for it to generate. If it gives you an error message, slowly start over and avoid hasty clicking; it will come up. (Also close open programs like email if it's slowing down the computer.)
> 
> 11. Obviously to view a PDF file, you will need Adobe acrobat. When it gives you the option of opening the file, click open, and it will come up in Acrobat.
> 
> 12. Scroll down to view the call details.




I take it that the above deals strictly with "landline" phone records.

Right now, I'm dealing with Verizon to get copies of my cell-phone bills and call logs of my STBXW since January, 2010, from their archives,(when her cell-phone number was attached to my account) which they say will take up to 2 weeks to get.

Does anyone know of any online short-cut in procuring those?


----------



## Numb in Ohio

arbitrator said:


> I take it that the above deals strictly with "landline" phone records.
> 
> Right now, I'm dealing with Verizon to get copies of my cell-phone bills and call logs of my STBXW since January, 2010, from their archives,(when her cell-phone number was attached to my account) which they say will take up to 2 weeks to get.
> 
> Does anyone know of any online short-cut in procuring those?


I've requested copies of archive bills, they charge $5 for each billing cycle. When I request them, it usually takes only 4-5 days to get. ( that's one cycle each), I couldn't afford all at once. There is no way of ordering these online. It may take that long if you are getting all at once from that far back. Plus since they're added to your next bill, I had to only get one cycle each so it wasn't as noticeable on the bill.


----------



## HealthyMe

I've been told by Verizon that unless I have digital voice for my landline, a subpeona will be required to obtain my landline records. Doesn't seem right, but I was told the same thing by 2 different customer service reps. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Readytogo

Quick question on this topic. My voice recorder picked up a BUNCH of static 4 hours into the recording for about 4 hours than stopped. Specifically it almost seemed to be during a first break and lunch. Cleared up during his lunch break.

Can my digital voice recorder get scrambled? very strange the rest of the time it was totally clear.

Going to see if it happens again tonight.


----------



## Chaparral

Is it possible to trace back emails that have been deliberately used to harass some one ? Re an OP's thread. A man/group has been posting pics of his WW on porn sites and emailing his friends, family, and him. He hasn't been able to trace the emails back to the original sender.


----------



## Readytogo

Readytogo said:


> Quick question on this topic. My voice recorder picked up a BUNCH of static 4 hours into the recording for about 4 hours than stopped. Specifically it almost seemed to be during a first break and lunch. Cleared up during his lunch break.
> 
> Can my digital voice recorder get scrambled? very strange the rest of the time it was totally clear.
> 
> Going to see if it happens again tonight.


 UPDATE on my own subject above. I'm pretty darn certain now- The all night recording only is staticky when he's on what I believe it's his first break all the way through to his lunch break. So - what I'm thinking is....his first break, he's got a phone in his locker along with a scrambler - brings it to his truck until lunch. Then takes it back in. This is the only time I'm hearing static. I never really hear him come in on first break, just the static - but the timing is just about right. ...wow - any way to avoid that static/scramble so I know for sure? Or am I being paranoid. (I caught him about 5 years ago by a Voice recorder in his truck) so makes sense. 

Why would he only make calls during his first break you ask? It's still early. All other times people are asleep -


----------



## KanDo

Any chance to hide and observe his truck at first break time where he can't see you?


----------



## iheartlife

HealthyMe said:


> I've been told by Verizon that unless I have digital voice for my landline, a subpeona will be required to obtain my landline records. Doesn't seem right, but I was told the same thing by 2 different customer service reps. Does anyone know anything about this?


That's my understanding.


----------



## iheartlife

arbitrator said:


> I take it that the above deals strictly with "landline" phone records.
> 
> Right now, I'm dealing with Verizon to get copies of my cell-phone bills and call logs of my STBXW since January, 2010, from their archives,(when her cell-phone number was attached to my account) which they say will take up to 2 weeks to get.
> 
> Does anyone know of any online short-cut in procuring those?


Yes, you can view Verizon wireless online. In fact, I highly recommend it, unless you've requested call details, wireless paper bills don't have any.

You need to create an online account for the phone. It will send an email to the account associated with the phone alerting them to the creation of the account. Because it is their email, they will have the ability to change the password, etc. What I recommend is creating the account and getting in there and printing off the 12 months of bills (don't forget the current month's texts) right away. They delete the 13th month anyhow so you need to preserve it ASAP if you're concerned the evidence goes back that far.

Online there are also various usage tools, including most frequently called numbers, I recommend looking at those because I found 2 additional phone numbers of the AP that way.


----------



## piggyoink

the Rogers and Fido carriers in Canada give you the ability to auto forward all in/outbound text messages to an email address.

maybe some of the US carriers provide that service too.

the thing is of course if the person in question is intelligent, the forwarding can be discovered, but if not, its a neat way to automatically capture all text messages.

Is there a way to auto-forward SMS? - PrePaidGSM.net Forum


----------



## Readytogo

KanDo said:


> Any chance to hide and observe his truck at first break time where he can't see you?



There's a guard station and you have to have a badge to park there.
Depending on where he parks I could maybe be across the street. I'll have to figure that out strategically, plus it's an hour away - I'd have to be away from the home for a quite a few hours from the kids. And he asks them "what did you do last night or what did your mom do last night"? :scratchhead:


----------



## badbane

Readytogo said:


> There's a guard station and you have to have a badge to park there.
> Depending on where he parks I could maybe be across the street. I'll have to figure that out strategically, plus it's an hour away - I'd have to be away from the home for a quite a few hours from the kids. And he asks them "what did you do last night or what did your mom do last night"? :scratchhead:


Well the only way i think he could pull this off is if he knew where the VAR was and simply moved it next to a speaker and turned the radio to a station with nothing but static. Then when he was done put the VAR back. If you hears sounds of the device being handled then he knows what's up. If you don't know what the sounds of the device being handled are simply turn the device on. Pick it up move it between your hands, set it on a table in another spot. Turn the device off and play it back to compare noises. 
Scramblers (for phones) usually change your voice and make it harder to make out someones identity over the phone. Vars just record ambient sound.


----------



## badbane

piggyoink said:


> the Rogers and Fido carriers in Canada give you the ability to auto forward all in/outbound text messages to an email address.
> 
> maybe some of the US carriers provide that service too.
> 
> the thing is of course if the person in question is intelligent, the forwarding can be discovered, but if not, its a neat way to automatically capture all text messages.
> 
> Is there a way to auto-forward SMS? - PrePaidGSM.net Forum


I know at&t don't support this feature. I know you can go from stmp to sms. I don't think you cant go backwards.


----------



## badbane

Hidden USB Camera | Capture Hidden Camera Video from a USB Drive

check this out. I saw this and thought it would be a good way to spy on hubby. You could literally leave this anywhere and it be perfectly innocent. especially if you think WS is hooking up in the car.

http://www.brickhousesecurity.com

They have some really awesome spy stuff on here from keyloggers to iphone software.


----------



## sick.

Do you suppose there's a way to hack an at&t account online to get records!?
Me and h arecurrently using different plans.


----------



## thunderstruck

Readytogo said:


> UPDATE on my own subject above. I'm pretty darn certain now- The all night recording only is staticky when he's on what I believe it's his first break all the way through to his lunch break.
> 
> static/scramble so I know for sure? Or am I being paranoid. (I caught him about 5 years ago by a Voice recorder in his truck) so makes sense.
> -


Unless he's a complete moron, he's not going to sit in his truck and use his phone for cheater activities. He remembers that you busted with him with a VAR in his truck before. No doubt he's already found the new VAR.


----------



## badbane

sick. said:


> Do you suppose there's a way to hack an at&t account online to get records!?
> Me and h arecurrently using different plans.


i did a minor job on my account. It is pretty simple really the username is going to be his phone number with the area code. The password can be reset you just need access to his email address. You can send a password reset link to your WH email . Then you go in change his password and then look that the voice usage on his phone.


----------



## Readytogo

thunderstruck said:


> Unless he's a complete moron, he's not going to sit in his truck and use his phone for cheater activities. He remembers that you busted with him with a VAR in his truck before. No doubt he's already found the new VAR.


 Funny you should mention that- he put a flashlight in his bag of goodies he takes to work for tonight. I didnt put the recorder in there  
and NO- he doesn't need a flashlight for his job. He works inside in a clean room invironment.


----------



## sick.

badbane said:


> i did a minor job on my account. It is pretty simple really the username is going to be his phone number with the area code. The password can be reset you just need access to his email address. You can send a password reset link to your WH email . Then you go in change his password and then look that the voice usage on his phone.


Is there any way to do it with out changing the password entirely? I don't want him to know I did it.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> Well the only way i think he could pull this off is if he knew where the VAR was and simply moved it next to a speaker and turned the radio to a station with nothing but static. Then when he was done put the VAR back. If you hears sounds of the device being handled then he knows what's up. If you don't know what the sounds of the device being handled are simply turn the device on. Pick it up move it between your hands, set it on a table in another spot. Turn the device off and play it back to compare noises.
> Scramblers (for phones) usually change your voice and make it harder to make out someones identity over the phone. Vars just record ambient sound.


A $50 RF detector could discover a VAR.


----------



## sick.

sick. said:


> Is there any way to do it with out changing the password entirely? I don't want him to know I did it.


I actually don't even know what email address is on the account. He still shares a plan with his family, and in may I asked to ser the records alrrady, I don't want to have to do that again if I don't have to.


----------



## badbane

sick. said:


> I actually don't even know what email address is on the account. He still shares a plan with his family, and in may I asked to ser the records alrrady, I don't want to have to do that again if I don't have to.


Well finding that other account seems to be your number one priority. See is she has it synced with her phone.


----------



## ing

When I was doing the investigation on the W I ran a man in the middle attack on my own wireless network.
The advantage to this is that it is your shared resource which leaves you in the clear legally.

A man in the middle attack it where you insert your logger between the destination and the source of the communications

More on that later when I get back from work

I also used Knoppix STD [yes..] Live CD to access all the information on the Windows operating system which left no trace of my dastardly deeds. The link is here.
Just follow the bouncing ball instructions..

Remember to DELETE your browsing history!


----------



## worriedgirl

I noticed my husband was using the internet but there was no history due to him using incognito mode. After several searches on the internet I found k-9 web protection. i installed it on his computer and erased all evidence except the program folder in the c drive. I set it to allow him to use the internet with no restrictions. It logs sites in private/incognito mode, if history has been deleted, also found out he had a chat server installed on computer and it logged that url too. cons: you don't have remote access, you need to login on the installed computer, no email notifications, most of the time you cant get to the logged page to see what they were looking at, lots of data is stored. I only access it in incognito mode so I dont forget to erase my history. Its completely free. It cannot be uninstalled without the password.


----------



## thunderstruck

Funny how tech has given cheaters more capability to cheat, but has also given the BS more capabillity to catch their FN azzes.


----------



## arbitrator

thunderstruck said:


> Funny how tech has given cheaters more capability to cheat, but has also given the BS more capabillity to catch their FN azzes.


It's a lot like radar detectors! The manufacturers will fastly develop new technology for the cops~ and then pass along that same technology a little later to the motorists who are willing to pay for it by buying their "new" product!

Same principle applies here!


----------



## badbane

ing said:


> When I was doing the investigation on the W I ran a man in the middle attack on my own wireless network.
> The advantage to this is that it is your shared resource which leaves you in the clear legally.
> 
> A man in the middle attack it where you insert your logger between the destination and the source of the communications
> 
> More on that later when I get back from work
> 
> I also used Knoppix STD [yes..] Live CD to access all the information on the Windows operating system which left no trace of my dastardly deeds. The link is here.
> Just follow the bouncing ball instructions..
> 
> Remember to DELETE your browsing history!


There are numerous youtube videos on how do to this and what programs you can use. There are even windows programs out there for all the linuxophobes out there.


----------



## badbane

InsideJoke said:


> I purchased iphonebackupextractor.com and it works great. It will decipher the iTunes backup. However, it does not recover deleted text so I wanted something that would capture data in real time. Mobile Monitor does that so I have since purchased it. It is $10 a month and I'm paying through Paypal so H won't know.
> 
> You have to jailbreak the iphone in order to install mobile monitor which I did using absinthe. absinthe is very easy and quick. I jailbroke and installed mobile monitor on my own iphone first so that I would know how to do it. It took about 15 minutes.
> 
> The only problem I seem to be having is, Cydia is installed so I have kind of hidden that icon in a folder he has of unused apps that he never looks in. However, if he ever does find the Cydia app icon on his phone and opens it, it displays the apps currently running on his phone and mobile monitor is right there on the list.
> 
> Also, Cydia seems to be draining his battery. He started complaining about battery life the day after I installed. I have caught him asleep, gone into the iphone and turned off everything and uninstalled anything on Cydia that may be running unnecessarily but his battery is still going down quickly. It seems everyday he is complaining that he needs a new battery and his iphone is only 7 months old. If anyone can offer any advice on how to preserve battery I sure would appreciate it.


The tracking software maybe wearing the gps out. It could be the monitoring software is constantly keeping the phone out of standby. I think that maybe there are some settings in the monitoring software that you can use to update less frequently.


----------



## NornIron7

Maybe this was asked before but I missed it reading through the thread, but is there any way to recover deleted texts from an Andriod phone. Its a HTC phone.

NI


----------



## badbane

NornIron7 said:


> Maybe this was asked before but I missed it reading through the thread, but is there any way to recover deleted texts from an Andriod phone. Its a HTC phone.
> 
> NI


I found this link which should give you something to go on.

Recovering deleted text messages.... - Android Forums


----------



## NornIron7

These seem to relate to getting sms back off from the sim card. However the messages aren't stored on the sim but on either the phones internal memory or sd card as you can see old messages not deleted even with the sim out.
I tried hooking it up via usb but can't see anything on the phone folder structure that makes sense of current let alone deleted messages.


----------



## badbane

try this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzwIcNNajC0


----------



## momma2four

Any way to see what is going on with an iphone 4 without jailbreaking? My H used a voip app to make calls that weren't recorded on the cell phone bill. I caught him contacting the OW that way after he said he was done with the A. Now I fear he is downloading the app then deleting it before he comes home. I have the password to his phone so I can get on it anytime, but it does me no good if he is using apps and deleting them. Same thing with Skype on his phone can I tell if he has been using it to make calls? I wish I could hear if he is making call at work too. I don't think there is anyway to do that with out being there to put a VAR in his office.


----------



## Saki

So last night I was holding my wife's phone and she got a text message notification.

I later looked and see that there is not next message received at that time.

I assumed she deleted it.

I just downloaded her text usage and it also dosen't show the text.

I see on her data plan that a 2 meg chunk of data was exchanged at that time. 

Does anyone have any ideas of how text forwarding or something could work?


----------



## Readytogo

okay tech people; husbands been sneaky.

why would he have written down;

mail.office.365.com on a note from work and brought it home?? what would he use it for?


----------



## KanDo

Readytogo said:


> okay tech people; husbands been sneaky.
> 
> why would he have written down;
> 
> mail.office.365.com on a note from work and brought it home?? what would he use it for?


That should be mail.office365.com

It is a way of access you office email (outlook) and documents from mobile devices and computers, etc.


----------



## Readytogo

KanDo said:


> That should be mail.office365.com
> 
> It is a way of access you office email (outlook) and documents from mobile devices and computers, etc.



Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## lordmayhem

Yup. It looks like an exchange server address to me.


----------



## lordmayhem

Saki said:


> So last night I was holding my wife's phone and she got a text message notification.
> 
> I later looked and see that there is not next message received at that time.
> 
> I assumed she deleted it.
> 
> I just downloaded her text usage and it also dosen't show the text.
> 
> I see on her data plan that a 2 meg chunk of data was exchanged at that time.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of how text forwarding or something could work?


Then she's not using the normal text message application. She's using something else, or it was an email. And 2MB indicates it there was a picture attachment.


----------



## KanDo

Likely a game with a chat function or a messaging app. My STXW used words with friends


----------



## Rihanna

IPhone 3GS. Pretty confidant my H has ended all contact with his "friend". Also, stopped before they truly delclared their feelings or it got physical. We have been in R for almost three months. Just starting to fully believe him but I must be sure. Can I set up his ATT iPhone to track him without him knowing? The account is under my control. Can it serve a a VAR or sImilar? This is his main mode other than work phone or work computer. Before I really trust, I must verify. Then we can move on to the next phase of building back our relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workaholic

Anybody have any idea how to get into W's "WhatsApp" messenger?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko

workaholic said:


> Anybody have any idea how to get into W's "WhatsApp" messenger?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is it password protected? 

Does it store backups?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsolutelyFree

Somebody posted the 'Spydialer' website link earlier. That's a neat tool.

It made me think about what it actually does. Apparently, for most cell phone providers, there is an 800 number you can call to go directly to the voicemail system. I assume that Spydialer looks up what carrier the number is owned by, and then works from there. 

I found service called Slydial, which you can call from your phone at 267-SLY-DIAL. This will connect your phone to someone's voicemail without the phone ringing. 

Then I remembered how once when I lost my phone but I needed to check the voicemail on it. A google search revealed that most companies let you check the VM by calling the phone, then pressing a key like '#' or '*' which lets you then enter the pin and check the messages. 

So what's the point of this? You could check your WS voicemail without having access to their phone. Use the Slydial service to directly call their voicemail, then press the '*' key. If you know the pin, you've got it.


----------



## badbane

Rihanna said:


> IPhone 3GS. Pretty confidant my H has ended all contact with his "friend". Also, stopped before they truly delclared their feelings or it got physical. We have been in R for almost three months. Just starting to fully believe him but I must be sure. Can I set up his ATT iPhone to track him without him knowing? The account is under my control. Can it serve a a VAR or sImilar? This is his main mode other than work phone or work computer. Before I really trust, I must verify. Then we can move on to the next phase of building back our relationship.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


there are gps apps that you and your WH can use to see each other on the map. Unfortunately to do what you want you'd have to jailbreak the phone. Which is not difficult but would easily be noticed by a novice tech guy. IMO your best bet would be to get a gps tracker. I have never used one but you can place the tracker in the car and monitor the location of his vehicle. There are plenty of guys on here that have used them and if they would please let everyone know what you used.


----------



## badbane

keko said:


> Is it password protected?
> 
> Does it store backups?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am sure it is going to have a user password combo. See if there is a forgot password link. Then follow the social engineering tips on how to get your WH to give up answers to his secret questions. 
If you are stuck then you'll need access to his emails. 

What's app is similar to skype. So see if he guys put it on his computer. If he did there is a chance that there are some chat transcripts stored locally.


----------



## Rihanna

badbane said:


> there are gps apps that you and your WH can use to see each other on the map. Unfortunately to do what you want you'd have to jailbreak the phone. Which is not difficult but would easily be noticed by a novice tech guy. IMO your best bet would be to get a gps tracker. I have never used one but you can place the tracker in the car and monitor the location of his vehicle. There are plenty of guys on here that have used them and if they would please let everyone know what you used.


We live in a metro area and he uses public transportation to commute. The only time he could talk to her now is in his office or a hidden text app on phone. It would be hard for me to hide something in his office but not Impossible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remains

Hi Badbane, I don't know if you have given answers to this already...it is a long thread.

My question/issue is this. I would like to install spyware on my partner's phone. To log messages, incoming/outgoing calls, view web pages he views etc. I have looked at a couple of websites that have been reccomended, not too much research though as I have not had the money and I figured 'why waste it on tracking someone I am about to ditch?' However, I am still here. Nothing tangible enough to stop me being lured back, thinking all will be ok, until the next issue arises.

Anyway, my questions are this: Is there a particular one that is better/offers more/cheaper than others? Is there any way it will be discovered? 
Also, will it drain the battery quickly? And will it use large amounts of data? He would probably find it if it did either of these things.

Thanks


----------



## badbane

Remains said:


> Hi Badbane, I don't know if you have given answers to this already...it is a long thread.
> 
> My question/issue is this. I would like to install spyware on my partner's phone. To log messages, incoming/outgoing calls, view web pages he views etc. I have looked at a couple of websites that have been reccomended, not too much research though as I have not had the money and I figured 'why waste it on tracking someone I am about to ditch?' However, I am still here. Nothing tangible enough to stop me being lured back, thinking all will be ok, until the next issue arises.
> 
> Anyway, my questions are this: Is there a particular one that is better/offers more/cheaper than others? Is there any way it will be discovered?
> Also, will it drain the battery quickly? And will it use large amounts of data? He would probably find it if it did either of these things.
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the phone. First we need to know what make and model the phone is. What version of software the OS is on.
IE the most current android version is 4.1 I think. 
Apple's is IOS5
Windows is 7 soon to be 8

once you give us these specifics we can give a more detailed answer. For apple there are no true spyware apps in itunes. For the real spy stuff you will need to jailbreak the phone. It isn't hard just is easy to be detected. 

Android is generally easier to put true spyware on it. However if it is live tracker (it updates constantly to give you a up to the moment location) then it will drain the battery and jack up your data usage. 
Also some of the spyware may require you to root (linux term) the phone which again is not hard but is a little on technical side.

I don't know too much about spyware on windows based phones . 

I will be honest in that I have not ever used any spyware so I can't really say what's better. There are other people on here that have and I am sure they will be glad to give you a review.


----------



## sick.

Is there any way to get into someone's google latitude history with out their password? Damn husband changed his password for google.


----------



## Remains

sick. said:


> Is there any way to get into someone's google latitude history with out their password? Damn husband changed his password for google.


Is he making efforts for R? I realise this is probably a stupid answer otherwise you would not be asking the question but if he is trying to R with you then can u just demand it? 

or install spyware/keylogger in order to gain access? That is what I am in the process of looking into. I just need to know how easily detectable it is.


----------



## Remains

badbane said:


> It depends on the phone. First we need to know what make and model the phone is. What version of software the OS is on.
> IE the most current android version is 4.1 I think.
> Apple's is IOS5
> Windows is 7 soon to be 8
> 
> once you give us these specifics we can give a more detailed answer. For apple there are no true spyware apps in itunes. For the real spy stuff you will need to jailbreak the phone. It isn't hard just is easy to be detected.
> 
> Android is generally easier to put true spyware on it. However if it is live tracker (it updates constantly to give you a up to the moment location) then it will drain the battery and jack up your data usage.
> Also some of the spyware may require you to root (linux term) the phone which again is not hard but is a little on technical side.
> 
> I don't know too much about spyware on windows based phones .
> 
> I will be honest in that I have not ever used any spyware so I can't really say what's better. There are other people on here that have and I am sure they will be glad to give you a review.


Thanks badbane. His phone is a Samsung galaxy S2. The 1st version I believe, he bought it last July. I have looked it up and this is it...it doesn't mean much to me.

Features	OS	Android OS, v2.3.4 (Gingerbread), upgradable to v4.0.4

I don't know what having to 'root' the phone is, or what Linux is. And I am pretty sure you can set the update of location times by gps to as little or often as necessary...or at least I have seen that as a feature. I don't know if this is a general feature or not. 

Does anyone else know the reliability of spyware for android phones? For spying on texts, web pages, apps, call logs, ...is it possible to hear calls too? 

And does anyone know how easily detectable they are too?

I really need this. I see it as the only way I can verify he is being true. Everytime an issue comes up it is either absolutely nothing, easily explained away, just my paranoia. But he is an absolute nightmare to talk with, and so every time some issue does arise and trigger my anxieties that he created, he gets mad and we fall out. I believe it is guilty behaviour, but then again it is also in his nature. I keep finishing with him, as I just can't cope with the turmoil anymore, but I just don't have enough to go on in order to finish and stay finished.


----------



## sick.

Remains said:


> Is he making efforts for R? I realise this is probably a stupid answer otherwise you would not be asking the question but if he is trying to R with you then can u just demand it?
> 
> or install spyware/keylogger in order to gain access? That is what I am in the process of looking into. I just need to know how easily detectable it is.


Ahh, I suppose I could demand it, but I typically avoid arguments! No R, I'm pretty sure I'm being lied to, why else would he change it...:/


----------



## badbane

sick. said:


> Ahh, I suppose I could demand it, but I typically avoid arguments! No R, I'm pretty sure I'm being lied to, why else would he change it...:/


Well earlier I described how to reset the password. It is a hack so you'll have to be clever. The gist is this go to his google mail account type in his email account. click on forgot password. 
The choose to answer the security questions. 

once you determine what the security questions are you can attempt to answer them yourself. if you have no clue just work the security question into normal conversation. The fool will then probably tell you the answer to that question.


----------



## Numb in Ohio

Question: I had a keylogger on H's laptop, it worked very well. 

One of our counseling sessions I addressed his porn use, and that next day saw that he had wiped his computer back to "out of box" condition.. 

Would this wipe out the keylogger?.... I know he has been on it, and I have no emails of his activity.... 

I didn't install it till like Nov. or Dec. so it has not been the year of which I purchased.


----------



## lordmayhem

Out of box condition as in brand new. Then yes, that means he formatted the hard drive and did a clean install. The keylogger has been wiped out. He probably suspected or discovered the keylogger, which is probably why he did that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

Numb in Ohio said:


> Question: I had a keylogger on H's laptop, it worked very well.
> 
> One of our counseling sessions I addressed his porn use, and that next day saw that he had wiped his computer back to "out of box" condition..
> 
> Would this wipe out the keylogger?.... I know he has been on it, and I have no emails of his activity....
> 
> I didn't install it till like Nov. or Dec. so it has not been the year of which I purchased.


Yes the keylogger is gone. When you format you are literally erasing the HD then installing the OS all over again. So the key logger is gone. He didn't actually target it specifically. Likey he was wiping the computer to cleanse it of porn. Sounds like he stashes a bunch of it on the computer and hides it all over the place. Then he keeps forgetting where everything is. 

unless is it is a hardware keylogger which is an actual device that goes in between your keyboard and the computer. You will have to reinstall the keylogger to continue monitoring.

Most people really don't find the keylogger. Sometimes there is an AV updates that detects the program and deletes it. Most people aren't going to look up virus definitions. (not saying they won't) But most people won't look twice at "Net ware win32.HEUR TRojan 390983". 
So if your keylgger is a good one and runs hidden in the background and you have setup your antivirus correctly. They will never know until you reveal it to them.


----------



## badbane

Found this site with some good gadgets. ProofPronto.com - Tomorrow's Security, Today | Safety & Spy Tools, Spy Shop, Spy Store
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slater

BB- My wife has windows- she seems to be clearing her web history. Short of a key logger (work computer) how can access her cache or web history??

THX


I just noticed she had it set to delete history automatically. I unchecked that box. We'll see if she checks it again???


----------



## badbane

slater said:


> BB- My wife has windows- she seems to be clearing her web history. Short of a key logger (work computer) how can access her cache or web history??u
> 
> THX
> 
> 
> I just noticed she had it set to delete history automatically. I unchecked that box. We'll see if she checks it again???


That's probably the best way right there keylogger. Likely she has confidence that her history is is being deleted. I would take screen shots and delete the history after your done.mmm there might be a way with a proxy but that's complicated. I will see if there is a cheap proxy out there that will long the history. I will look into this further and see if there is a reasonable way to pull it off.


----------



## frozen

Remains said:


> Thanks badbane. His phone is a Samsung galaxy S2. The 1st version I believe, he bought it last July. I have looked it up and this is it...it doesn't mean much to me.
> 
> Features	OS	Android OS, v2.3.4 (Gingerbread), upgradable to v4.0.4
> 
> I don't know what having to 'root' the phone is, or what Linux is. And I am pretty sure you can set the update of location times by gps to as little or often as necessary...or at least I have seen that as a feature. I don't know if this is a general feature or not.
> 
> Does anyone else know the reliability of spyware for android phones? For spying on texts, web pages, apps, call logs, ...is it possible to hear calls too?
> 
> And does anyone know how easily detectable they are too?
> 
> I really need this. I see it as the only way I can verify he is being true. Everytime an issue comes up it is either absolutely nothing, easily explained away, just my paranoia. But he is an absolute nightmare to talk with, and so every time some issue does arise and trigger my anxieties that he created, he gets mad and we fall out. I believe it is guilty behaviour, but then again it is also in his nature. I keep finishing with him, as I just can't cope with the turmoil anymore, but I just don't have enough to go on in order to finish and stay finished.


Remains,

You need to use Phone Control by Laucass. Phone Control (v3.0.1) - Description (English) The app does not require a rooted phone. 

The app is not too difficult to use and will provide you with the proof you are looking for. Download the free app from the developer here http://laucass.forumactif.org/download.forum?id=126 This is the version of the app not detectible on Google Play Store. You will need a new gmail account for the app to use to send mail as well as to recieve them mail the app will collect. You should create a new 5 digit pin (changing the default) and force secure uninstallation so that is cannot be uninstalled without the pin. As an added measure If the WS is using a malware app I would run a full scan and see if it picks it up... if it does you can whitelist it so it is ignored. You will need to purchase the phonecontrolkey from the app developer via email/paypal. He is very responsive and quick and it is the easiest and secureist way to get the app out of demo mode. Don't mess around with the phonecontroladmin program you will read about I lost a week of foooling around with it... there are bugs or it doesnt work with certain carriers.

The one caveat is if the user is using a 3rd party txt app. If they are you won't be able to send the phone commands remotely because the txt app will display it. So when you get the app decide what settings you will use and you will have to set them up manually when you get your hands on the phone.

Remember you have to check off Allow unknown sources in Settings>Applications in order to sideload an app (app not installed directly from Google Play). 

IF you discover odd txt messages between your WS and another man that would suggest a homosexual relationship its likey your husband setup the contact with a pseudonym. 

I am getting triggers just writing this but this app is amazing, costs practically nothing, and is the app to use on androids.

Good Luck


----------



## confusedbrun1

How would I access old computer to see deleted website history and chats? I need a free program or he will see bill. Any help? I am computer saavy too if that helps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem

confusedbrun1 said:


> How would I access old computer to see deleted website history and chats? I need a free program or he will see bill. Any help? I am computer saavy too if that helps
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try these. They should be run under the target profile if possible.

For Facebook Chats, try Fchat.

*Fchat*

Download Fchat 1.20 Free Trial - A program that will search and recover or capture live Facebook chat on your computer. - Softpedia










For Skype:


*SkypeLogView v1.36 - Skype Log Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)*

Skype Logs Reader/Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)










And it's free


----------



## confusedbrun1

Do u know of one to get website history
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem

confusedbrun1 said:


> Do u know of one to get website history
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try IE Password Decrypter. Its what first used to see her website history, before I learned about keyloggers.

Download - www.SecurityXploded.com


----------



## confusedbrun1

Thx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confusedbrun1

Last question promise how about gmail password how can I get it without changing it or requesting for it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slater

Any way I can check my MacBook pro to see if it has a key logger installed? It's been acting crazy lately
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem

confusedbrun1 said:


> Last question promise how about gmail password how can I get it without changing it or requesting for it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Keylogger or other computer monitoring software.


----------



## badbane

slater said:


> Any way I can check my MacBook pro to see if it has a key logger installed? It's been acting crazy lately
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


install an antivirus software. Avira is one we use at my work. If you don't have antivirus software on you mac you are crazy.


----------



## confusedbrun1

Already had that on computer he found it. I used refog can't chance being caught again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frozen

buy a hardware dongle hooks up to keyboard. he probably won't see it and you only need to leave it there until you get the info.


----------



## badbane

frozen said:


> buy a hardware dongle hooks up to keyboard. he probably won't see it and you only need to leave it there until you get the info.


Unless it is a laptop then Don't bother the dongle is about the size of a thumb drive and would stick out like a sore thumb. Sorry that sounded so cheesy.


----------



## confusedbrun1

Actually he only checks this email on his cellphone any idea's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

confusedbrun1 said:


> Actually he only checks this email on his cellphone any idea's?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What's the email service provider?


----------



## confusedbrun1

Verizon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confusedbrun1

Sorry meant gmail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

confusedbrun1 said:


> Sorry meant gmail
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


His work email goes through gmail? I mean that's not unheard of but usually work emails end in a @companyname.com?


----------



## confusedbrun1

No it's not a work email he just only uses his cellphone to access his gmail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brokenapart

Is there anyway to see a private FB profile or Instagram profile?

Without friending them, of course.


----------



## sick.

Hello!!! Is there any way I can get the real IP Address of someone who's using a proxy? My H claims that he didn't use one... Even though it clearly says on whatismyipaddress.com that it is infact a proxy.. Plus we don't live in Kansas.


----------



## lordmayhem

sick. said:


> Hello!!! Is there any way I can get the real IP Address of someone who's using a proxy? My H claims that he didn't use one... Even though it clearly says on whatismyipaddress.com that it is infact a proxy.. Plus we don't live in Kansas.


I don't think thats possible unless you're in IT or a hacker. I think its more worrying that he's using a proxy to hide his activities.


----------



## badbane

lordmayhem said:


> I don't think thats possible unless you're in IT or a hacker. I think its more worrying that he's using a proxy to hide his activities.


Hackers use proxy's because they don't log. They don't keep anything. They just sit there and do there thing. Hackers get caught once their proxies get traced and they get one ip after another until they find the offenders ip. Think gov agencies, monitoring at the actually proxy.


----------



## badbane

Brokenapart said:


> Is there anyway to see a private FB profile or Instagram profile?
> 
> Without friending them, of course.


I am unaware of this. I would guess the best bet is to try to get into someone you know whose profile would be friends with that private profile. sort of a hack to hack.


----------



## gemjo

I found out my H cheated when I looked in an old 'sent archive' he had sitting in outlook express on his then current work laptop. He deleted the sent archive when the sh!t hit the fan.

I found it on the laptop I now have ownership to, however, it is a work laptop which has since been cleared for home use. 

My question is, would it be possible to ever recover this archive? I'm not sure but think outlook is still hooked up to work if I were to pop in his favourite password.

I haven't tried for fear he will be notified via his current laptop if I try to gain access.
Would be a buzz to read the rest of that archive.

Gemjo


----------



## gemjo

Also, is there any way to recover gmail account emails that have been deleted, I'm going back a year since written, sent, received?

And the laptop I Now have that was H work laptop back then, can I look at deleted files if been cleared down for re use?

Thanks


----------



## frozen

confusedbrun1 said:


> Do u know of one to get website history
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


www.historyviewer.net


----------



## Tigrlily

My situation:
His affair ran from January 2011 - June, 2011

Almost everything was done on his iphone, and that phone went 'missing' about 2 weeks after D-Day.

I discovered a backup from a sync off the old phone that contained information through May, 2011.

I used the backup extractor and recovered a minimal amount of deleted info, but only through the begining of April, when I suspect they began to cover tracks because her husband saw her phone bill.

They used Meebo and Skype to talk/text once they started to hide it. Also, she traveled out of the country and they used it for this reason as well. I have never tried to recover any Meebo/Skype stuff because I have not known how.

If he emailed/chatted, etc with her via computer I think it would have been done minimally on ours at home, since I was almost always here. But it is possible, and I would like to try and find out.

He has a super-secure Outlook Express account through work that he has to change the password on frequently and honestly if he was caught doing personal stuff at work he'd get fired. I'm certain they did playfully communicate through work email (she is a coworker) but doubt it was to any great or damning extent. However, if I could access deleted files on his outlook without getting caught it would be great.

I don't think FB was used, really, but I could be wrong. I once downloaded the archive on his FB to check and ACCIDENTALLY DELETED THE CODE I needed to access the info. I could not find a way to re-inititate the archive download, and I could not find a way to get the code resent. UGH. If I could find a way to attempt this again it would be great.

So in a nutshell, this affair happened over a year ago, and I know the more time that passes the worse my chances are at seeing anything. I spend 6 months doing everything I knew to do and getting very little in return, and then gave up. I am still not in a comfortable place in my marriage. It haunts me that I don't know more about what happened, and that I am mostly at the mercy of trusting what he chose to share with me about it.

Thoughts? Advice? Suggestions? All I really have to work with is an old backup of his phone that I pored over as much as I could (lots of gibberish, and he was very very careful to delete their communication, so not much was recovered by means of what I used), a home computer that he MIGHT have accessed occasionally to email her (we have AOL on our home account, he has OUTLOOK at work that he can access at home, and of course, there could always have been a hidden account, but I've never found one), and knowing (he told me) that they Skyped and used something called Meebo but I've never known how to tap into any of that. If there is any possible rock I have not looked under I'd love to know what to do.

I WISH this thread had been around back when all of this was more recent!


----------



## badbane

gemjo said:


> I found out my H cheated when I looked in an old 'sent archive' he had sitting in outlook express on his then current work laptop. He deleted the sent archive when the sh!t hit the fan.
> 
> I found it on the laptop I now have ownership to, however, it is a work laptop which has since been cleared for home use.
> 
> My question is, would it be possible to ever recover this archive? I'm not sure but think outlook is still hooked up to work if I were to pop in his favourite password.
> 
> I haven't tried for fear he will be notified via his current laptop if I try to gain access.
> Would be a buzz to read the rest of that archive.
> 
> Gemjo


Express is stored locally. His work likely has a backup of it or it got imported into his new computer. 
It depends on whether on not the computer was reformatted or they just reconfigured the computer. Good IT practice is to wipe th computer clean. If they did that then the archive is gone. Now if they didn't the archive is in a dbx file.

located in the
c:\documents and settings\ %userprofile% \Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{Identity-GUID}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\

You will find it there if it was left on there. Likely the outlook messages were imported into the new computer. 

If the computer has microsoft outlook on it you are looking for a .pst file.

It's location in xp is 
c:\documents and settings\%user profile%\local settings\application data\microsoft\outlook

In 7 or vista 

c:\users\%userprofile%\appdata\microsoft\outlook

Just copy the .pst files you find to a jump drive. Then import them into outlook and you will have all of his mail. a version of MS office 2010 will run a little over 100 bucks.
It is worth it though . 

I am willing to be he let his guard down since he has a new computer. 
Is his email ending with @companyname.com?


----------



## lordmayhem

Tigrlily said:


> They used Meebo and Skype to talk/text once they started to hide it. Also, she traveled out of the country and they used it for this reason as well. I have never tried to recover any Meebo/Skype stuff because I have not known how.
> 
> If he emailed/chatted, etc with her via computer I think it would have been done minimally on ours at home, since I was almost always here. But it is possible, and I would like to try and find out.


If he has used Skype on the computer, then the logs are stored locally on the computer under his profile. Download Skype Log View 1.36, install it, and then run it using his profile. Its free.

*SkypeLogView v1.36 - Skype Log Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)*

Skype Logs Reader/Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)











Hope this helps.


----------



## sick.

frozen said:


> History Viewer - a free digital forensics software to view history data


I was sooo excited, thinking this would show deleted history. But I guess it doesn't, lol. Oh well. Works good for the history that's already available.


----------



## gemjo

No he deleted the archive a day or so after i read some of the mails, he obs didn't want me to see anything else on it.....damage limitation i think they call it!

The new laptop came a few months later.

Yes his email ends in company name.

So do i need to purchase something? by the way i am in UK, does that make any difference?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## frozen

it does... check the index.dat file.


----------



## gemjo

My hubby hasn't let his guard down, I have access to all laptop, iPad, phone, fb account....

He says his cheat was a one off, and I did search the woman's name on the email before it all got deleted, and so I think I saw everything that was still on there.....however, he deleted the archive when I specificatly asked him not to, I wanted to see what else was on there......or why delete?

I really am not computer savvy so when you write search For things I might need you tell me exactly step by step.I know I'm a bit of a thicko, he was an IT manager so savvy as they come....

But he's not got my detective instinct, and that's where he messes up.....

He hasn't kept the archive, he deleted it and it went to some place at work, he said he could get it back but that was almost a year ago....I can't ask for it now, and even if I did and he obliged he'd just delete whatever necessary before I saw it.

Thanks again


----------



## badbane

gemjo said:


> My hubby hasn't let his guard down, I have access to all laptop, iPad, phone, fb account....
> 
> He says his cheat was a one off, and I did search the woman's name on the email before it all got deleted, and so I think I saw everything that was still on there.....however, he deleted the archive when I specificatly asked him not to, I wanted to see what else was on there......or why delete?
> 
> I really am not computer savvy so when you write search For things I might need you tell me exactly step by step.I know I'm a bit of a thicko, he was an IT manager so savvy as they come....
> 
> But he's not got my detective instinct, and that's where he messes up.....
> 
> He hasn't kept the archive, he deleted it and it went to some place at work, he said he could get it back but that was almost a year ago....I can't ask for it now, and even if I did and he obliged he'd just delete whatever necessary before I saw it.
> 
> Thanks again


okay do you have a computer that he can't access?


----------



## badbane

sick. said:


> I was sooo excited, thinking this would show deleted history. But I guess it doesn't, lol. Oh well. Works good for the history that's already available.


Deleted history is just that deleted. It sits in an index file and once it is removed it is very quickly overwritten. your best bet is a key logger. if he is an IT pro you best best it to play on his pride. Eventually he will get sloppy. Oh and if he is in a management role tell him you want the password to the passwords. WE have a lot of passwords to keep up with. He might be using a encrypted password manager. If he uses that then make him unlock it and go for it. You'll have passwords for all of his emails, and whatever stuff he doesn't need for work. That's what you are interested in.


----------



## gemjo

I have the old laptop, but not with me now, my daughter has it, I'm getting it back tomorrow.
Also have home pc.


----------



## gemjo

Trust him99.9% now, it's just the stuff from 2008 and early 2009 I'm interested in. Have a feeling he had another laptop back then, the one I saw the archive on must have been copied across.

3 old laptops in the garage, but think they are dead and won't even turn on. I did try.

So not interested in what he's doing now, just in the past.


----------



## sick.

frozen said:


> it does... check the index.dat file.


I did, but it apparently doesn't work with Mozilla Firefox  

If I can't recover deleted history, then so be it I guess. But I will soon need a free, completely undetectable keylogger to install onto my pc, as I am going back to classes this semester and I know he will use this computer when I'm gone. He used to always delete his history while I was gone! Soo annoying. Thanks so much!!


----------



## badbane

get a hard ware key logger. you plug the keyboard into it and the logger into the computer. The device logs the keystrokes. Then when you are ready you can pull the data off of the device whenever.


----------



## Saki

I'm sure it's been addressed, but is there any way to access deleted facebook messages?


----------



## sick.

i know I'm asking a lot of questions.... but there's a system app on android devices called "File Manager". How could a liar/cheater use this to his advantage? I'm pretty sure it hides things on the device, does it not? Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Karen0713

Is there any way to see what was said on text messages??? Also, can I find out if he is in any chat rooms? Thank you so much.


----------



## gemjo

I just found what looks like a key logger in back of home pc? 
Small lilac coloured thing like dongle or pen drive with USB one end and round pin plug on other......does this sound like a key logger? How do I see what's on it please?


----------



## NornIron7

I posted a long (mostly FB) query on my thread Real R or False R.
Rather than repeating it here, I'll point you in that direction.

Feel free to reply on here or on it.

Thanks


----------



## sick.

I am reviving this thread, again!

I was just googling some password cracking softwares for free. I know paying is probably the best option for all hacking softwares, but now everyone here knows I have no cash...

are any of these worth downloading?
I need to hack his AOL account, but don't know the password.


----------



## lordmayhem

Does he control all the money?


----------



## KanDo

gemjo said:


> No he deleted the archive a day or so after i read some of the mails, he obs didn't want me to see anything else on it.....damage limitation i think they call it!
> 
> The new laptop came a few months later.
> 
> Yes his email ends in company name.
> 
> So do i need to purchase something? by the way i am in UK, does that make any difference?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.




This sounds like a usb to PS2 adapter. It would adapt one kind of keyboard (or mose) to another kind.


----------



## sick.

lordmayhem said:


> Does he control all the money?


Yep. All things purchased go straight to the bank account and you can see what exactly what was purchased.
I was on yahoo attempting various possible emails/passwords.
One was successful and I got to the "Re-activate the account" screen, so I did it. But when I went to log in again I forgot which ones I used. And of course I can't hit the back button because I'm using private browsing.... "page expired"
And now all the accounts that I have attempted are blocked.
I've seen him using yahoo on his phone, but he wasn't close enough for me to see any text becuase he was outside.
Also I believe he is using hotmail and that AIM account.


----------



## badbane

sick. said:


> I am reviving this thread, again!
> 
> I was just googling some password cracking softwares for free. I know paying is probably the best option for all hacking softwares, but now everyone here knows I have no cash...
> 
> are any of these worth downloading?
> I need to hack his AOL account, but don't know the password.


I think you lost your links.


----------



## badbane

sick. said:


> Yep. All things purchased go straight to the bank account and you can see what exactly what was purchased.
> I was on yahoo attempting various possible emails/passwords.
> One was successful and I got to the "Re-activate the account" screen, so I did it. But when I went to log in again I forgot which ones I used. And of course I can't hit the back button because I'm using private browsing.... "page expired"
> And now all the accounts that I have attempted are blocked.
> I've seen him using yahoo on his phone, but he wasn't close enough for me to see any text becuase he was outside.
> Also I believe he is using hotmail and that AIM account.


I would at this point go beyond hitting his keyboard. At home do you have wifi. If you do I would suggest doing a man in the middle attack. However you need a laptop or wireless card to pull it off.

http://www.oxid.it/cain.html

Go to the above link and download cain and able.

Then go here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkSLKaHW0OI

For a walkthrough on how to pull it off. feel free to ask me questions.


----------



## sick.

badbane said:


> I would at this point go beyond hitting his keyboard. At home do you have wifi. If you do I would suggest doing a man in the middle attack. However you need a laptop or wireless card to pull it off.
> 
> oxid.it - Cain & Abel
> 
> Go to the above link and download cain and able.
> 
> Then go here.
> 
> Man in The Middle Attack on Windows with Cain and Abel - YouTube
> 
> For a walkthrough on how to pull it off. feel free to ask me questions.


This is really cool!!! Thanks a lot. I will probably have some questions, and I'll just PM you. Thank you!


----------



## iheartlife

Just posted this for falconrap, thought to include it here:


Tip: use Evernote to save FB friend lists in one fell swoop, links and all. Takes 30 seconds, if that.

Register (free) for Evernote if you haven't already (I use it for tons of things).

Then, bring up the friends page and webclip it in Evernote (Evernote webclipping doesn't work in 64bit IE, but it does work with google chrome and other browsers). Saves all the links on one handy page. Once you've created it, log into facebook on one page and Evernote on the other--when you click the links in Evernote it will send you to each page and then you message them.


----------



## gemjo

Thanks KanDo, I asked my H if it was a key logger, he looked shocked I'd ever heard of one but he says it was an adaptor for an old keyboard, so maybe's he being honest.

Thanks for your input


----------



## badbane

gemjo said:


> Thanks KanDo, I asked my H if it was a key logger, he looked shocked I'd ever heard of one but he says it was an adaptor for an old keyboard, so maybe's he being honest.
> 
> Thanks for your input


If it has a usb plug on one end and ps2 plug.(google it it would take too long to describe it and ps2 is not short for playstation 2) then it is likely an adaptor. if it is usb on both ends then he is lieing.


----------



## DoingLife

When I tried forwarding email from a hotmail account, a warning
message saying the emails were being forwarded, is there any way around this?


----------



## badbane

download windows live mail and then attach it to the account via p0p3 protocol and not imap. If you do imap anything she deletes will get deleted online. pop3 just sends the mail to your computer. just make sure you mark everything you read as undread when you are done. the instructions are online to setup the live mail account. No more email forwarding error. best part windows live mail is free. if you are on my you can do the same thing with the mail client built into mac.


----------



## badbane

Here is what I would recommend to a person who suspects their loved one is cheating.

step 1 ) don't overreact. stay calm, pretend everything is okay, and start looking for evidence.

Step 2) don't try to immediately break into the phone or anything obvious. You need to determine their primary form of communication. Start by looking at phone records. I have noticed that most of the time texts and phone convos are the number 1 choice for cheaters. It's portable, easy to secure, and convenient. 
Look at your online phone records. AT&T logs phone calls and text messages for 16 months. You are looking for any number that is called more than you. If you notice nothing in text or voice, but there is a lot of tiny data bursts showing up on your data logs. Then you can bet they are using something like facebook messenger or a chat client to communicate. 

If everything seems normal and nothing jumps out. Then move onto facebook. go to their facebook page and see if someone is posting on their wall regularly. Then download Fchat which will find any private fb messaging that has been stored locally on the computer. 

Then check email accounts, this one should be your last step since email can only be check two ways. opportunistically, when your WS accesses the account and leaves it up. OR by hacking into it using the methods described in previous posts. If you happend to know your spouses email passwords then you are lucky and can get in an out unnoticed. 

Getting a VAR in her car should also be a priority. It is hard to intercept a phone call and listen in. At least this way you can hear one side of the conversation while she is in the car. 

step 2) after you have determined the primary mode of communication you take the next step is to spy on it. For example if they are emailing throughout the day. you can sync a program like microsoft outlook or thunderbird to her email accounts. There you can see all of the emails she sends and receives. 

If they communicate via text and voice communications you will want to either attempt to bypass the sercurity code on the phone. 

(common codes are birth year of her, one of the kids, you the BS, or the AP.) 
(pattern locks are easy to bypass ,provided there is not a screen protector on the phone, just hold the phone up to some light and get a nice glare on the screen. It will show you the smudge pattern created by the oil on the finger used to unlock the phone. Just trace the smudge pattern and you will have access to the phone. Another option is to simply pay attention when you WS unlocks the phone. Remember the finger motion. Which ever way you try just stop after your 4th attempt. If you fail on the 5th attempt the phone locks for 5 minutes and gives you away.)

STep 3) GAthering your evidence should be done as methodically as possible. Write down dates and times print everything out. Get everything backed up. Your WS will probably go into panic mode if he/she suspects something and therefore will try to erase and delete everything. So if you find it BACK IT UP.

STep 4) ACT once you have determined that there is an A going on. That you know they are meeting secretly, are overly emotionally involved, and/or having sex. You have two options. You can confront/expose immediately with the information you have on hand. 
The other option is break up the rendezvous IE showing up at the secret hotel, knocking on the door, and then saying hi. 

Regardless of which way you do it. YOU should expose the A to family and friends just before the confrontation. So if your WS calls someone for support they won't be getting any. 

This is from what i have ready in the different posts on here the best way to progress. Gather , spy, expose/confront .
Remember 
G SEC

If you pull this off your WS will have no way to pretend that nothing was going on, blame shift, toxic friends will likely be calling you or revealing themselves to you, and most importantly the WS family will not in most cases provide him with a place to turn for support. 

The more stress and reality you can put onto you WS the better. The fantasy of the A can only be broken if the WS has no other choice but to face the truth.


----------



## sick.

^ This post is perfect advice for my situation now...

Thanks for everything.


----------



## Daisy82

This may have been addressed already but

Is there a way for me to see if the keylogger is still on my computer?

I know stbxh put one on a few months ago. There was an odd charge that I noticed on our online banking so I googled the payee. He has since said it was taken off but I have no knowledge of these kinds of things. Also I don't know how they work, do it go to his email or does he have to log onto my laptop to view it???


----------



## confusedmomof3

Is there any way to retrieve previously deleted text messages off of an android phone? I have already reviewed my att bills and was astounding by the amount of communication between my WS and the OW...


----------



## crazyconfused

If I try to go into an email account and answer the security questions is there any way that the account user could tell who tried it whether I succeeded or failed? 

These are yahoo and gmail accounts.


----------



## badbane

No There is not. one caveat is facebook. If you attempt to login to a facebook account and switch the email addresses the recovery password is sent to, and that email you switch to is already linked to another email account. It triggers an fraud alert. Some guy from china tried to get into my FB account and failed miserably.


----------



## badbane

confusedmomof3 said:


> Is there any way to retrieve previously deleted text messages off of an android phone? I have already reviewed my att bills and was astounding by the amount of communication between my WS and the OW...


Depends on the make, model. I think with certain phones the sim card feature has to be turned on. With others it has to be selected. 
With android phones the only way I know of to do it is go go to each individual text you want to save and save it to sms. That is highly unlikely you are going to find anything unless they installed and app that does it for them. I mean who is going to save 500 texts by going to each one and saving them. 

Blackberries can backup to the sim using a menu option. 
I think my iphone 3gs put some texts in the sim card. 
The Sim may have a few texts in it. But it isn't going to be some large repository since the sim has very limited storage space.


----------



## specialplace

I found out that my husband has a secret Yahoo mail account. Anyway to access this without the password?


----------



## badbane

specialplace said:


> I found out that my husband has a secret Yahoo mail account. Anyway to access this without the password?


yes earlier in this thread I talked about getting into a google account. You can follow the same steps. 

click on forgot my password. 
fill out secret questions, or if you have access to his backup email account. Have a password reset sent to his other email. Then delete the password reset after you are finished. 
Then access his account. Mask that it was you by doing a send all to his contact list talking about male enhancement or the fact they won ten billion US dollars.

You can then have free reign over the email account, and if there is someone of interest you can start up a conversation with them. let me know if you need more help. Beware be on the lookout for a yahoo messenger account. it is an instant messaging client he could be using on the computer or phone to mask his behavior. Yahoo messenger won't show up on the phone bill.


----------



## Garry2012

so when i go into google, it asks for another email address--which is our joint address. She gets notification if someone cant get in, or if someone requests a new pW


----------



## Jellybeans

A suggestion: this thread should be moved to the Private Members/Section only in case anyone cheating comes on here to get ideas on how to thwart evidence-gathering.


----------



## Garry2012

any suggestions on how to access a AIM instant messenger account?


----------



## Jemm

I purchased something called easy spy so I could remotely "tap" his cell and get text messages sent to an email, it said you could do this remotely, when I go to download it all instructions are for installing the app on his phone and that is NOT a possiblilty. Any suggestions


----------



## Garry2012

Jemm, i am just looking into this too. My W has a 4s iphone, i think it has to be jailbroken first.


----------



## CLP

How can I get into a Yahoo Account?


----------



## Jemm

I think so to Garry2012, I was reading several websites about it last nite, not sure how you do that. My H's phone doesnt have internet so I have to put the app on mine and link them somehow, still cant figure that one out.


----------



## Garry2012

I cant get within 3 feet of my W phone. Nevermind see the screen or touch it.


----------



## Jemm

Yeah, fishy isnt it? My H literally took his in the shower.


----------



## Garry2012

W used to put hers face down all the time. We fought aboutit, now she puts it face up...but nothing EVER show..so she shut it all off.


----------



## Garry2012

yes, for spy to work, have to jailbreak, they confirmed with me


----------



## Jemm

I didnt say anything to my H, I dont want him to know or will be even more difficult to get evidence. I figured out from the bill that he texts this girl A LOT and only deletes those texts from his phone. I paid like $4 to reverse lookup the cell number, some girl he graduated with. If I can get this spyware thing to work I'll be in business.


----------



## Garry2012

yeah i found out about a single guy that way too. I pay for a service. I need to do that and get into the FB acct, and a gmail acct...she changed her pw on that one too 10 months ago.

she actually texted this guy on xmas morning....only 15 texts total, but still


----------



## Jemm

wow thats low, did you page through the whole thread there is a lot of info on how to hack that stuff. Luckily I know all those and check them daily. Weird thing is my H only texts this woman, no FB, calls, email nothing. I dont like the fact that I've gotten good at being sneaky.


----------



## Garry2012

trying, im at work, so its hard.


----------



## Jemm

good luck to you, keep the faith.


----------



## Garry2012

Anyone recommend a good key logger? I don't want to get a virus...got enough things to deal with lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_

found webwatcher, but $100...any cheaper alternatives?


----------



## Jemm

I have a question about cell phone spyware. My H has a Casio Gzone Ravine 2, no data plan with verizon and I dont think Bluetooth is turned on, I downloaded a spyware bluetooth scanner to pc, thats supposed to link to his phone and transfer text messages to pc. Will it work if bluetooth isnt enabled and if I can manage to get the phone for 30 seconds and turn it on will he know?


----------



## Gmoyer3292

i use webwatcher it is worth the money.


----------



## Garry2012

Can u tell if web watcher is there at all? She will notice if anything is different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Garry2012

Also, anyone heard of the iPhone spy stick? will it download stuff even if I cannot unlock the phone? ( tried tonight... Now.. I guess io6. .. The pw is alphanumeric.) argg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gmoyer3292

no evidence of it. you must temp disable anti virus when you
download it. been running it for 6 months. becarefull with the free keyloggers some are detectable.


----------



## Garry2012

i dont think i even have antivirus...yeah Wolf eye totally EFed me, then i spent the next 10 minutes deleting crap...


----------



## badbane

Jemm said:


> I have a question about cell phone spyware. My H has a Casio Gzone Ravine 2, no data plan with verizon and I dont think Bluetooth is turned on, I downloaded a spyware bluetooth scanner to pc, thats supposed to link to his phone and transfer text messages to pc. Will it work if bluetooth isnt enabled and if I can manage to get the phone for 30 seconds and turn it on will he know?


Maybe on the bluetooth being on only problem with bluetooth is it is only effective up to twenty feet or so. but maybe your best bet since there is not data plan in place. With no data plan you can't use most of the spyware out there. The only problem I see is if the texts only come in while he is in range of the bluetooth laptop. Now if it forwards everything as soon as it finds a connection then do it. But if you only get what comes in while the bluetooth is connected I wouldn't waste the effort unless there was no other way. Since to gather evidence it would have to be perfect timing. bluetooth on and synced, plus texted message coming in.


----------



## badbane

Gmoyer3292 said:


> no evidence of it. you must temp disable anti virus when you
> download it. been running it for 6 months. becarefull with the free keyloggers some are detectable.


Yea if they are running mcaffee AV don't even worry about it. Mcaffee is about as useful as putting sugar on a fire ant hill.


----------



## badbane

Garry2012 said:


> so when i go into google, it asks for another email address--which is our joint address. She gets notification if someone cant get in, or if someone requests a new pW


it will send a password reset request email. simply go in reset the password and delete the email. Then delete it from deleted email account. 
then remember browse, gather, and mask.
Find damming emails print them or email them to yourself. 
Then mask you presence. delete any mail you send to yourself. Then send out a mass email to her entire contact list. Say something like "you have won 100,000,000 USD waiting to be put into your account today. please send and email to 'made up address doesn't [email protected] whatever.com' thank you. 

It is likely it will trigger a fraud alert and someone will tell your wife her account got hacked. Now you have masked your hack.


----------



## badbane

Garry2012 said:


> any suggestions on how to access a AIM instant messenger account?


same steps as getting into a google or yahoo account. AIM is just linked to a free to use AOL account. and yes AOL still exists believe it or not.


----------



## badbane

Garry2012 said:


> I cant get within 3 feet of my W phone. Nevermind see the screen or touch it.


Social engineer her unplug your modem or router from the wall.
take the battery out of your phone. 
Make it a doomsday scenario. "I have to get into this website and make a phone call right now." make it seem like you are freaking out and that there is a ridiculously short timeline and access to her phone is important. 

Chances are under the pressure of the situation your Spouse will cave. once you get your hands on the phone get out of eye sight.

Guys remember breaking into devices is hard. Getting people to fall for stuff. NOT SO HARD if your spouse is willing to lie, and cheat. Then she is fair game. 

"ALL's fair in love and war." Trust me busting up an affair might as well be called emotional warfare.


----------



## Garry2012

i agree...i am just now putting the troops together. You mentioned a "middle man" if someone had a WIFI network...what is that? and can that get info?


----------



## badbane

Garry2012 said:


> i agree...i am just now putting the troops together. You mentioned a "middle man" if someone had a WIFI network...what is that? and can that get info?


I already posted on page 21 about cain and abel

"ONLY DO THIS ON YOUR OWN NETWORK" any fun you have doing this at startbuck or mcdonalds can net you a felony so use with caution and on your network only.

Man in the middle attacks basically fools the client device into thinking your computer is the router. So all of the packets (the actual info you send to someone when you send an email, text, or skype message) goes through your computer which filters it copies it and sends it on its way. You will also get packets coming from the router since the router thinks your computer is the client computer.


----------



## Garry2012

Ill install that keylogger tonight. That will get me the google information, and if im lucky, FB too.


----------



## Garry2012

yeah...i would ONLY use this on my network. So MIM essentially i can gather her texts and emails....what do i need to do this? or is this difficult/expensive to do?


----------



## badbane

Garry2012 said:


> yeah...i would ONLY use this on my network. So MIM essentially i can gather her texts and emails....what do i need to do this? or is this difficult/expensive to do?


all you need to run cain and able is a linux or windows pc and a router that everyone connects to. page 21 has links to the download site and a youtube video instructing you how to use it.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> it will send a password reset request email. simply go in reset the password and delete the email. Then delete it from deleted email account.
> then remember browse, gather, and mask.
> Find damming emails print them or email them to yourself.
> Then mask you presence. delete any mail you send to yourself. Then send out a mass email to her entire contact list. Say something like "you have won 100,000,000 USD waiting to be put into your account today. please send and email to 'made up address doesn't [email protected] whatever.com' thank you.
> 
> It is likely it will trigger a fraud alert and someone will tell your wife her account got hacked. Now you have masked your hack.


An even better idea would be to create a filter in Gmail that automatically routes it to trash before you reset the account.


----------



## Gmoyer3292

evidence gathering thread? yes i am in.
I need to get texts and call from a non data plan phone. I do not have access to it.


----------



## derbygirl

Where do I sign up?! What about cell phones? I am feeling so guilty about even thinking of spying on my husband but there are so many red flags that I'm going insane! I have no proof at all but have that intuitive feeling. That doesn't exactly stand up in court!


----------



## Garry2012

looks like for cell phones, you have to get access. There are software programs out there to get all the info, but you have to load it onto the target phone. I have found it almost impossible to get to my W iphone...much less crack the passcode.

Derby, im right there with you...seems wrong...but SOMETHING is going on, and i want to know what. I may even record the landline...since i cant get at the cell...much less the burner phone ii think she has.


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> An even better idea would be to create a filter in Gmail that automatically routes it to trash before you reset the account.


Nah cause then when she goes to switch her password the email will never show up.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> Nah cause then when she goes to switch her password the email will never show up.


It will show up if you go into the trash. It's just that her spouse won't see the notification.


----------



## BrockLanders

This looks interesting:

https://viaforensics.com/android-fo...roid-foreniscs-application-beta-released.html

This is a free, open-source version of the same thing that police use in forensic investigations. It can recover recently deleted records with an easy to use GUI.

I'm searching for an .apk file so it can be easily installed on an Android phone. If I can't find one I'll just compile it and try it out.


----------



## badbane

Gmoyer3292 said:


> evidence gathering thread? yes i am in.
> I need to get texts and call from a non data plan phone. I do not have access to it.


Well that's going to be a difficult one. The only way to spy on this type of phone is the logs. other than that you're going to have to get your hands on the phone. But your only option is to have texts forwarded.


----------



## BrockLanders

So here's the installer for that forensics tool:

UploadMB.com

You need to make sure that in settings -> security that "Unknown Sources" is checked off. Then you'll need to use a file explorer to navigate to the downloads folder to execute it. I'm trying it out now.


----------



## CLP

What is the best keylogger to use? Can someone advise, I have never used one.


----------



## Garry2012

if i set up the cain and able, do i have to "pass" the info on? or do i just get a duplicate set? I want to do this soon- just havent been able, finally got web watcher working


----------



## badbane

Garry2012 said:


> if i set up the cain and able, do i have to "pass" the info on? or do i just get a duplicate set? I want to do this soon- just havent been able, finally got web watcher working


The information goes through your computer and Cain and Abel "sniffs" packets and displays packets intended for the computer you are spoofing and "sniffs" for packets heading out of the clent computer. There is a way to get around it by using https but most people won't have a clue.
It just reads the packet and forwards it to its intended destination.

I wouldn't waste your time web watcher will get you more info than cain and abel. Webwatcher will get you everything sent from the device. 

I would only use cain and able if you could not get web watcher installed on her phone.


----------



## Garry2012

is it just a download? i dont have much window to get it installed will try when she goes to bed but.....do ii have to specify where to put the data? what data to get? anything? can she see the program on the computer?


----------



## Gmoyer3292

does the phone have to be internet for able and cain?


----------



## badbane

Gmoyer3292 said:


> does the phone have to be internet for able and cain?


Yes the phone has to be internet capable, and it also has to be connecting to a wireless router device in the house. So you want to make sure they are not using their 3g or 4g cell phone connections. You want them using the wireless internet in the house.


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> So here's the installer for that forensics tool:
> 
> UploadMB.com
> 
> You need to make sure that in settings -> security that "Unknown Sources" is checked off. Then you'll need to use a file explorer to navigate to the downloads folder to execute it. I'm trying it out now.


make sure you run a virus scan on that before you run it. The last thing you want is to open up a back door for someone other than you.Android phones are wonderful at spreading viruses to windows computers.


----------



## Link182

Sorry have been out of the loop for a while. Simple question with possible a not so simple answer. 

I figured out how to pull iphone yahoo chat "SQLite 3" files into a SQLIte database format using SQLite Spy. Text is all there and I can sort it by date. Problem is the date stamp doesn't seem to correspond to any format of time/date stamp reader I can find. Tried Javascript, UNIX, a few others nothing. Keeps coming up 1979 for the year date. Pretty sure that's not right.

Can anybody look at this sample and tell me what format this time/date stamp is and how to convert it to a mm/dd/yyyy and time stamp?

Sample:285429731.438778 - listed in SQLite Spy as "date" only, but I am not really a knowledgeable computer guy.

Just a dabbler, thanks in advance for your response's...


----------



## BrockLanders

Link182 said:


> Sorry have been out of the loop for a while. Simple question with possible a not so simple answer.
> 
> I figured out how to pull iphone yahoo chat "SQLite 3" files into a SQLIte database format using SQLite Spy. Text is all there and I can sort it by date. Problem is the date stamp doesn't seem to correspond to any format of time/date stamp reader I can find. Tried Javascript, UNIX, a few others nothing. Keeps coming up 1979 for the year date. Pretty sure that's not right.
> 
> Can anybody look at this sample and tell me what format this time/date stamp is and how to convert it to a mm/dd/yyyy and time stamp?
> 
> Sample:285429731.438778 - listed in SQLite Spy as "date" only, but I am not really a knowledgeable computer guy.
> 
> Just a dabbler, thanks in advance for your response's...



That's a Unix epoch - it's the number of seconds since 1/1/1970.

Here's a converter:
Epoch Converter - Unix Timestamp Converter


----------



## Link182

Your time zone: Wednesday, January 17, 1979 8:02:11 AM GMT-6

I tried that one before, here is that number in that date decoder. Do I need to alter the source number at all? The dates should fall between 2009-2012, so 1979 makes no sense to me...

Any ideas?


----------



## Link182

The reason I ask is the Unix Epoch seems to be 10 digits, these are only 9 digits, and I am assuming from what I have read that the decimal points are the minutes, seconds, etc. Have had no luck finding a 9 digit date code referenced by either yahoo chat or SQLite.


----------



## BrockLanders

Link182 said:


> The reason I ask is the Unix Epoch seems to be 10 digits, these are only 9 digits, and I am assuming from what I have read that the decimal points are the minutes, seconds, etc. Have had no luck finding a 9 digit date code referenced by either yahoo chat or SQLite.



Looks like Apple uses NSDate which uses 1/1/2001 as an anchor. That gives you 01/17/2010 for a date.


----------



## Link182

Thank you, that makes much more sense. I can export the date cells to Excel, is there a formula I can use to convert it to a useable date, or is there another way? I used SQLite Spy because it was free, but it does not seem to have the function to convert the date. Or is there another online function I can use to decode it?

Thanks so much for solving that annoying mystery for me.


----------



## BrockLanders

Link182 said:


> Thank you, that makes much more sense. I can export the date cells to Excel, is there a formula I can use to convert it to a useable date, or is there another way? I used SQLite Spy because it was free, but it does not seem to have the function to convert the date. Or is there another online function I can use to decode it?
> 
> Thanks so much for solving that annoying mystery for me.


I don't think Excel has a DateAdd function, which is strange because VBA does. Take the number of seconds, convert it to seconds, hours then days. Now you have the number of days that have elapsed since 1/1/2001. Take into consideration the two leap years we have had and you have your date. If I find some time later I can write you a function that could do it programatically.


----------



## Link182

Thanks so much, I am actually pretty good at Excel and with your coaching I wrote the equation. Create a cell format to time/date. Enter 1/1/2001 00:00. Created a cell next to date stamp with formula =(NSDate/86400)+$row$column (of source date). Copied all the way down the page. Now I have the exact time and date for 3 years of cheater texts. Thanks so much!


----------



## BrockLanders

Link182 said:


> Thanks so much, I am actually pretty good at Excel and with your coaching I wrote the equation. Create a cell format to time/date. Enter 1/1/2001 00:00. Created a cell next to date stamp with formula =(NSDate/86400)+$row$column (of source date). Copied all the way down the page. Now I have the exact time and date for 3 years of cheater texts. Thanks so much!


Nice! Glad I could be of help.

Find anything out from the dates?


----------



## ConvergingHeart

I am sure this has already been asked, but there are just so many pages. 

Is there a free iphone text tracker or am I stuck with the mobilespy or spybubble ones that cost $50+?


----------



## slater

BB- Is there a way to check to see if my wife is using yahoo Chat or another form of communication other than text/ phone. I have access to her iPhone and AT&T phone logs. I do not want to jailbreak the phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michie

Please tell me there is some way to hack a iPhone 4 or retrieve deleted ones.

Ok mobile spy looks good.

Hmmmmm


----------



## Link182

BrockLanders said:


> Nice! Glad I could be of help.
> 
> Find anything out from the dates?


A few tid bits of conversations about what and why, but no real new revelations about other affairs or anything like that. Just having the dates helps me with reality. I have told my wife all along that I look at the pictures and relive the stories of the last 3 years and they are like ash to me. She insists that they were good times, but she is in denial. You cannot be in your life with me, and having a secret life on the side and expect me to believe you were there in the moment with me.

Reality of my life for the last three years is something she will never understand. She knows and lived the whole truth, I lived a lie. Simply trying to piece the truth together, and things like facts and dates help.

I got really lucky in this endeavor to be yet another Archeologist of Truth. My wife had a Seagate external hard drive attached to her PC and backed up her iphone to that PC. Unknowingly, it backed up all her chats and iphone texts and chats, even though she thought they were deleted. It was simply a process of teaching myself how to identify what files were what and how to read them with what program.

I had thought to do a short write up here to explain from a "computer dummy's" perspective how to do this as I have learned. I am sure there are easier and faster ways if you are knowledgeable about computers, but I had to learn the hard way of discovering bit by bit what I was looking at and how to read it. Hopefully I can help just one other person, that would make it worth it.

Peace


----------



## gdtm0111

it seems being able to retrieve deleted text messages is high on our list. maybe someone who knows how to do it, could get a Sticky created.


----------



## gdtm0111

here's another idea I found, for a cheap way of tracking a vehicle

Vehicle tracking system


----------



## Falsehope

My H has an iphone4 and I am able to access the bill online to see calls made and texts. He also likes to hang out on craigslist personals. He put a password on the phone and the billing account shows two vzwpix he got from two different numbers. Any way for me to get into the phone or find the pics? I am sure he deleted them, he deletes txts too. Or am I just screwed?


----------



## Garry2012

I went to Frys and got a $99 gps...i can watch the car from work


----------



## Garry2012

My stbxw has an iphone 4, if the texts are made to another iphone 4, they dont show up on the bill (thank you apple). She pw protected the phone, so i could never get in.

Good old fashioned VAR got all i needed...she was using a burner phone anyway.


----------



## Falsehope

Sorry what is VAR?


----------



## Garry2012

voice activted recorder...$30-$40 at walmart.


----------



## Garry2012

1st day i put it under the couch...the OM called her and she talked to him....basically laid out where she was with me....

Never thought i would get anything...


----------



## camihuml

Hi, I have a question and I hear this is the place for it...
My OH actually keeps his emails and passwords in his wallet. This used to make my life easier, however, welcome to 2012-- he uses his cellphone now for all email, and if I access his emails from anywhere else it send him a text message. I could just access his phone and delete them, but now he has a passcode on his phone. If I try to break the passcode, will it alert him after so many unsuccessful attempts? And if I can't gain access to his phone, do I have any other options or am I up #%&* creek as they say? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## camihuml

And on another matter, if you would care to address...
I know he has his cell # listed online on yahoo, but for the life of me I can't find it. Has yahoo changed something to no longer allow people searches by phone, etc?? I have his # of course, but I want to view his profile!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ryry224

I know my husband had a secret e-mail to communicate with the OW. I asked him again the other day to login to that email so I can see when he last contacted her. He said he can't because he has cancelled that email. Im not convinced. He said he's contacted her once since he ended things with her answering a text message she had sent him. 

How do I retrieve the info on the cancelled email address?


----------



## camihuml

Need help! I was all excited to try out the Cain and Able from page 21 on this thread, but ran into problems! OH has Norton installed and I can't get past it. I have access but nothing I changes allows Cain in. Please help! He does scans everyday so i am afraid he will see the attempts at installation already. How do I get around Norton??


----------



## badbane

ConvergingHeart said:


> I am sure this has already been asked, but there are just so many pages.
> 
> Is there a free iphone text tracker or am I stuck with the mobilespy or spybubble ones that cost $50+?


There are no free iphone tracking softwares. The programs aren't allowed in the applestore so the software has to be made without the option of add support. Therefore no free apps sorry.


----------



## badbane

camihuml said:


> Need help! I was all excited to try out the Cain and Able from page 21 on this thread, but ran into problems! OH has Norton installed and I can't get past it. I have access but nothing I changes allows Cain in. Please help! He does scans everyday so i am afraid he will see the attempts at installation already. How do I get around Norton??


There should be an option to pause or temporarily get past it. Also look into adding an exception to norton for it to skip cain and abel's exe.


----------



## badbane

Ryry224 said:


> I know my husband had a secret e-mail to communicate with the OW. I asked him again the other day to login to that email so I can see when he last contacted her. He said he can't because he has cancelled that email. Im not convinced. He said he's contacted her once since he ended things with her answering a text message she had sent him.
> 
> How do I retrieve the info on the cancelled email address?


if you want to know follow the steps earlier in the thread about hacking email accounts. all you need is the actual email address you want to get into. If the email address is canceled it should say so when you click on forgot password. Sometimes it will even let you reactivate it.


----------



## badbane

camihuml said:


> Hi, I have a question and I hear this is the place for it...
> My OH actually keeps his emails and passwords in his wallet. This used to make my life easier, however, welcome to 2012-- he uses his cellphone now for all email, and if I access his emails from anywhere else it send him a text message. I could just access his phone and delete them, but now he has a passcode on his phone. If I try to break the passcode, will it alert him after so many unsuccessful attempts? And if I can't gain access to his phone, do I have any other options or am I up #%&* creek as they say? Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


CAin and abel will let you monitor his device when he uses the wireless router in the house. the phone. There is also a way to view messages from iphone backups. I think there is a story about it earlier in the chapter. If you can't find it I'll look it up and repost it here.


----------



## camihuml

badbane said:


> There should be an option to pause or temporarily get past it. Also look into adding an exception to norton for it to skip cain and abel's exe.


Thanks for the replies, badbane.

thanks to "google," I have troubleshooted a few issues I had with Norton, and I finally got into Cain, but I cannot get it to search for MAC addresses, nothing pops up. From what I've read, it may be my wireless router (Netgear Wireless-G).

Any suggestions? I really want to try cain!
thanks!


----------



## DWM

And incidentally is Cain and Abel compatible with Windows 7. I couldn't get it to work there and used a clumsy keylogger instead, and that was discovered and precipitated STBXW's meltdown.


----------



## badbane

CLP said:


> What is the best keylogger to use? Can someone advise, I have never used one.


What kind of computer is the keylogger going to be on? desktop,laptop, smartphone, tablet, or PDA

for a desktop I'd recommend a hardware keylogger. it is an physical adapter that you keyboard plugs into. Then you plug the adapter into the computer.

for a laptop google keyloggers and take your pick really. There are free ones out there. The only benefit to the keyloggers you buy are that you can call someone and they will help you out. But the biggest thing is you need to temporarily disable your antivirus software to install the keylogger. 

tablets and smartphones will require specialized software and will have to be rooted and jailbroken respectively


----------



## camihuml

camihuml said:


> Thanks for the replies, badbane.
> 
> thanks to "google," I have troubleshooted a few issues I had with Norton, and I finally got into Cain, but I cannot get it to search for MAC addresses, nothing pops up. From what I've read, it may be my wireless router (Netgear Wireless-G).
> 
> Any suggestions? I really want to try cain!
> thanks!


Here is a little bit more about my cain issue, I have been troubleshooting all day with no luck...
I am having the common problem of taking forever to find MAC addresses. I have tried all the tips I could find online, made all the appropriate configs, but nothing works. Basically, it would take years to search from 10.0.0.2 to the subnet 255.255.255.0, which is what it's trying to do. I've tried changing my adapter settings on my control panel but no luck there either. If you haven't used Cain much yourself, can you direct me toward someone/a forum that may be able to help? I'm guessing it's my router, or maybe even just Norton. I get a message that Norton controls my Windows firewall, but I added to the exclusion list so I don't think that's it. 
I could buy a different type of router if you think that would solve the issue? Or if you'd be willing, I can let you in remotely.

thanks!


----------



## BrockLanders

camihuml said:


> Here is a little bit more about my cain issue, I have been troubleshooting all day with no luck...
> I am having the common problem of taking forever to find MAC addresses. I have tried all the tips I could find online, made all the appropriate configs, but nothing works. Basically, it would take years to search from 10.0.0.2 to the subnet 255.255.255.0, which is what it's trying to do. I've tried changing my adapter settings on my control panel but no luck there either. If you haven't used Cain much yourself, can you direct me toward someone/a forum that may be able to help? I'm guessing it's my router, or maybe even just Norton. I get a message that Norton controls my Windows firewall, but I added to the exclusion list so I don't think that's it.
> I could buy a different type of router if you think that would solve the issue? Or if you'd be willing, I can let you in remotely.
> 
> thanks!


I'd imagine in the config file that you'd specify your local network, probably 192.168.1.0/24


----------



## arbitrator

*I really need the help of anyone who is extremely well-versed in Facebook usage and procedures:* 


Since I'm not a FB user nor anywhere near conversent with FB procedures, my STBXW posted this up on it to the OM while I was still living together with her. Quoting:

* "Thought that I'd show this to you, but please don't tag me-- too many of Arbitrator's friends would see it."  

"Attachment Unavailable" *

Exactly what did she mean by *"tag me?" *Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm taking it that this was a photo or some other document that could have greatly aroused suspicion on my part, provided that I had seen it. And this was done way prior to my ever having suspected her of ever being in any kind of an illicit relationship during our marriage. 

Please let me know about this FB vernacular and exactly how it might work. Thanks!


----------



## slater

On FB, when you post a photo, you can put a box around each face and then say who that is, i.e. connect the photo with their name. That is tagging them. Once they are tagged, it is public to everyone in the poster and the tagged person's network. and thus the photo will be posted on both peron's page.

So if I am out drunk at a party and a photo gets taken of me by a friend, and that friend posts the photo and tags me, all my "friends" including my wife will see it.

It is generally considered bad etiquette to tag someone without their consent for the obvious issues involved.


----------



## arbitrator

slater said:


> On FB, when you post a photo, you can put a box around each face and then say who that is, i.e. connect the photo with their name. That is tagging them. Once they are tagged, it is public to everyone in the poster and the tagged person's network. and thus the photo will be posted on both peron's page.
> 
> So if I am out drunk at a party and a photo gets taken of me by a friend, and that friend posts the photo and tags me, all my "friends" including my wife will see it.
> 
> It is generally considered bad etiquette to tag someone without their consent for the obvious issues involved.



So I'm taking it that if she, indeed, had an "incriminating" photo involving her, or even both of them, that she wanted to convey to the OM and then chose to send it to him via FB, then upon receipt of it, and as long as he did not "tag her," then no one else in either of their respective networks could actually see the transmission of that photo? Am I reading that correctly?

And for security purposes, wouldn't sending such a photo be far safer through regular email channels rather than by conveying it via FB?


----------



## slater

You have the idea. Yes it would be easier and safer to email unless you look at her email. Also - it is just easier on FB to post the pic. Maybe she didn't own the pic- if she was In it it is likely a friend took it and showed her on FB. Once it's tagged though you will be able to see it. 

Probably not good- sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faithfulspouse

Brilliant thread  With the help on here I recovered delated texts from Iphone. Very enlightening! 

Thank you


----------



## camihuml

Just wanted to say what an awesome idea this thread was and thanks to everyone who has contributed, I have learned a lot this week on here!! 

Just a few little tips of my own to pass on, maybe they will help someone out...
For one, this computer savvy stuff is amazing and I can't wait to try it...but don't forget the simple things too! For example, OH (other half) can simply change the name of his lover in his contacts, from Susan to his buddy Mike, so you overlook the calls altogether. And a single yahoo email address can unload tons of info--any yahoo member can log onto Yahoo Groups which isn't immediately evident on their email/inbox if they have their alerts turned off. Groups has all kinds of groups, from dating, hookups, fetishes, porn, you name it, and they can live chat all day. Plus, on their Groups info you can find a list of all their "aliases," so if his email is John123 he may have all kinds of aliases like badboy22, pornstud5, you get the point. Once you have these handles, you can google them or run them through spokeo or intellius to find other secret email accounts as well. Also on Groups you can even find a purchase history or receipt--be aware of any big purchases like $200-350, he could be using escorts (prostitutes), which are readily availabe at his fingertips online!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Louise7

...


----------



## arbitrator

I know that cell phone companies provide detailed listings of calls made/calls received/and when they were made to their clients/customers. They also produce the number of text messages that a certain phone has made, say over the course of a month.

Question:

Would they also be able to provide the phone numbers that such texts were made to as well as the time of day that they were made? Just wondering!


----------



## PanchoVilla

What about private pictures in FB. Is there any way to access them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Readytogo

Wow. this thread really took off !


----------



## badbane

arbitrator said:


> I know that cell phone companies provide detailed listings of calls made/calls received/and when they were made to their clients/customers. They also produce the number of text messages that a certain phone has made, say over the course of a month.
> 
> Question:
> 
> Would they also be able to provide the phone numbers that such texts were made to as well as the time of day that they were made? Just wondering!


yes to date and time on text info especially ATT ATT keeps records for 18 months.


----------



## badbane

PanchoVilla said:


> What about private pictures in FB. Is there any way to access them?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No not unless you are a friend. Now you can always hack the account in question just like you would an email account. You just need to cover your tracks well. usually sending a big spam message out to all the friends from her account before you get out of the account will be enough to make it look like some troller just hacked her account for fun.


----------



## badbane

camihuml said:


> Here is a little bit more about my cain issue, I have been troubleshooting all day with no luck...
> I am having the common problem of taking forever to find MAC addresses. I have tried all the tips I could find online, made all the appropriate configs, but nothing works. Basically, it would take years to search from 10.0.0.2 to the subnet 255.255.255.0, which is what it's trying to do. I've tried changing my adapter settings on my control panel but no luck there either. If you haven't used Cain much yourself, can you direct me toward someone/a forum that may be able to help? I'm guessing it's my router, or maybe even just Norton. I get a message that Norton controls my Windows firewall, but I added to the exclusion list so I don't think that's it.
> I could buy a different type of router if you think that would solve the issue? Or if you'd be willing, I can let you in remotely.
> 
> thanks!


you are doing it the hard way. 
hold down the windows button and hit R

type in cmd
then in the window type in 
ipconfig /all

find your gateway address
type it into your web browser.

That will give you access to your router.

Then you can look up a list of mac addresses and devices the router is servicing.

Once you find his device you can find the IP assigned to it.


----------



## thunderstruck

badbane said:


> for a desktop I'd recommend a hardware keylogger. it is an physical adapter that you keyboard plugs into. Then you plug the adapter into the computer.


But...you run the risk of your spouse seeing it.


----------



## badbane

thunderstruck said:


> But...you run the risk of your spouse seeing it.


IF you are talking about a desktop how often will your WS look at the back of the computer? not often. 

Don't use a hardware keylogger on a laptop.


----------



## slater

badbane said:


> IF you are talking about a desktop how often will your WS look at the back of the computer? not often.
> 
> Don't use a hardware keylogger on a laptop.


My wife has a work laptop, but it is tiny and has a docking station she uses when at home. Would one of those physical keyloggers work here? Her work would never know right?


----------



## skip76

quick question, i was able to find the text messages on my old mac laptop but since i got a new one, i can not locate the same folders or files and i know the phone has been synced. any ideas?


----------



## badbane

slater said:


> My wife has a work laptop, but it is tiny and has a docking station she uses when at home. Would one of those physical keyloggers work here? Her work would never know right?


Treat docking stations just like you would a desktop. They are there. And as long as everything works they don't have a reason to examine the connectors.


----------



## badbane

skip76 said:


> quick question, i was able to find the text messages on my old mac laptop but since i got a new one, i can not locate the same folders or files and i know the phone has been synced. any ideas?


I am not a big mac guy I can make them work but I would check to make sure that the change from 10.x to the new 10.X didn't cause certain files to be moved around. also I think that she would have to back up her phone on the computer for texts to be stored. So it could be that she doesn't back up her phone or she encrpypted her backup.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> I am not a big mac guy I can make them work but I would check to make sure that the change from 10.x to the new 10.X didn't cause certain files to be moved around. also I think that she would have to back up her phone on the computer for texts to be stored. So it could be that she doesn't back up her phone or she encrpypted her backup.


Maybe he's not an admin on the mac so he can't see her home directory? I'd use a live CD and pull the data off and stick it on a thumb drive or something.


----------



## Readytogo

I need to find a good nanny cam that records atleast 12 hours or more and can record in low light and/or dark.

any suggestions? My price range is less than $250.00


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> Maybe he's not an admin on the mac so he can't see her home directory? I'd use a live CD and pull the data off and stick it on a thumb drive or something.


for anyone who is unfamiliar with the term live cd. Computers run on software called Operating systems. Usually the Operating system runs on the hard drive. live CD's have and operating system on them ,usually a form of linux, and run from the cd. These live cd's can access the hard drive and get around pesky security issues unless your partner is really tech savvy and encrypted everything. 
I reccommend Active Boot disk to those who are more familiar with windows since it looks and feels like windows.

otherwise get backtrack and use the hundreds of youtube videos to walk you through doing anything you want.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> for anyone who is unfamiliar with the term live cd. Computers run on software called Operating systems. Usually the Operating system runs on the hard drive. live CD's have and operating system on them ,usually a form of linux, and run from the cd. These live cd's can access the hard drive and get around pesky security issues unless your partner is really tech savvy and encrypted everything.
> I reccommend Active Boot disk to those who are more familiar with windows since it looks and feels like windows.
> 
> otherwise get backtrack and use the hundreds of youtube videos to walk you through doing anything you want.


Only problem with using that on a computer that has the Mac OS loaded is that it probably can't read the mac's file system without special drivers installed.


----------



## badbane

Readytogo said:


> I need to find a good nanny cam that records atleast 12 hours or more and can record in low light and/or dark.
> 
> any suggestions? My price range is less than $250.00


iHealth - iBaby Monitor for Apple® iPhone®, iPod® touch and iPad® - White - M3

The recording thing is out for 250 we have a 2,000 unit at work that wouldn't record the way you want. If you do want to record you will want to buy a 3 tb drive and lower the fps and go low res.


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> Only problem with using that on a computer that has the Mac OS loaded is that it probably can't read the mac's file system without special drivers installed.


in which case you'd want to use backtrack I am just trying to generalize.


----------



## TryingToRecover

Ok, possibly odd question.

I'm the BS and hubby is the WS, dDay was on 9/17/12 and we are attempting to R. I gathered the most damning evidence using a VAR ($33/Walmart) attached to the underside of the drivers seat of his car. 

I have an excellent keylogger installed on his laptop and the emailed activity is something I continue to monitor. Have access to his cell bill and the phone is NOT a smart phone; also have access to the phone itself. I have passwords to his personal and work email. WS does not have a FB nor does he belong to any other social media site. I am comfortable the tech angle is well covered but always willing to learn more. 

Here's the maybe odd part....for someone who used low tech means to conduct a fairly brief EA quickly verging into a PA....what are other ways I should be snooping more in line with what his tactics were? They (OW is a coworker) mostly took work breaks together and spent some lunch hours together in his car.

By all other snooping means I have in place, WS has come up clean thus far. If you were "maintenance snooping" on my low tech WS specifically, what would you use to do so? Here are my thoughts, low and higher tech included....

Burner phone - we have a VERY poor cell signal (think mostly one bar that fades in and out) at our house and WS and I spend all of our free time together, now including lunch hours. If you are my WS would you bother with a burner phone and if so, where in our large house (3000' sq.+) and garage would you hide it? We don't have a landline.

GPS - what are my options that would not require a lot of time spent in his car to put in place? How do I receive the data effortlessly? How do I not spend a lot of money on the best GPS possible? How do I ensure he never finds it?

PIs - WS works in a secure building with security guards, not able to just pop in for a visit. He takes breaks outside on occasion and would do so with the OW, an option now off the table for him. I know which door he always enters and exits from. Do I hire a PI or rent a car for the day and do it myself incognito; that is, to ensure he's not lying about no longer associating with the OW?

If I do the PI work on my own, what else do I need besides a rental car with tinted windows? Binoculars? A good camera with a zoom lens? Or is this idea just a disaster in the making? Anecdotal stories, if any, are welcome.

His cell phone, not a smart phone. It's a Samsung Gravity 3 (T-Mobile), an older phone, no apps. Is there anything else he could - somehow - put on the phone enabling him to text without it appearing on the bill? Have looked at the phone but did not see anything out of the ordinary. He can access the internet using this phone. 

Any GPS options available via T-Mobile on a NON smart phone?

Anything I haven't thought of here? All snooping ideas/suggestions welcome.


----------



## Calibre12

Numb in Ohio said:


> Not on computers,,, but I had a call on home phone that the caller ID shows "WAL-MART SUPERCENTER" yet this is not the number for any dept of our walmart....
> 
> When I reversed the phone #, it gave me a woman's name instead...
> 
> Can someone have the caller ID show different than their name?
> 
> It happened to be a morning when H was off, and I was at work.


If its blackberry this might be the answer:
Keep contacts, e-mails, SMS private with BlackBook | How To - CNET

Blackberry Blackbook app.


----------



## badbane

RightfulRiskTaker said:


> If its blackberry this might be the answer:
> Keep contacts, e-mails, SMS private with BlackBook | How To - CNET
> 
> Blackberry Blackbook app.


Someone could be spoofing the phone number and if they are they would be on the guru level on computers. Since you have to understand a lot of tech stuff to be able to understand things like VoIP and minor hacking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

TryingToRecover said:


> Ok, possibly odd question.
> 
> I'm the BS and hubby is the WS, dDay was on 9/17/12 and we are attempting to R. I gathered the most damning evidence using a VAR ($33/Walmart) attached to the underside of the drivers seat of his car.
> 
> I have an excellent keylogger installed on his laptop and the emailed activity is something I continue to monitor. Have access to his cell bill and the phone is NOT a smart phone; also have access to the phone itself. I have passwords to his personal and work email. WS does not have a FB nor does he belong to any other social media site. I am comfortable the tech angle is well covered but always willing to learn more.
> 
> Here's the maybe odd part....for someone who used low tech means to conduct a fairly brief EA quickly verging into a PA....what are other ways I should be snooping more in line with what his tactics were? They (OW is a coworker) mostly took work breaks together and spent some lunch hours together in his car.
> 
> By all other snooping means I have in place, WS has come up clean thus far. If you were "maintenance snooping" on my low tech WS specifically, what would you use to do so? Here are my thoughts, low and higher tech included....
> 
> Burner phone - we have a VERY poor cell signal (think mostly one bar that fades in and out) at our house and WS and I spend all of our free time together, now including lunch hours. If you are my WS would you bother with a burner phone and if so, where in our large house (3000' sq.+) and garage would you hide it? We don't have a landline.
> 
> GPS - what are my options that would not require a lot of time spent in his car to put in place? How do I receive the data effortlessly? How do I not spend a lot of money on the best GPS possible? How do I ensure he never finds it?
> 
> PIs - WS works in a secure building with security guards, not able to just pop in for a visit. He takes breaks outside on occasion and would do so with the OW, an option now off the table for him. I know which door he always enters and exits from. Do I hire a PI or rent a car for the day and do it myself incognito; that is, to ensure he's not lying about no longer associating with the OW?
> 
> If I do the PI work on my own, what else do I need besides a rental car with tinted windows? Binoculars? A good camera with a zoom lens? Or is this idea just a disaster in the making? Anecdotal stories, if any, are welcome.
> 
> His cell phone, not a smart phone. It's a Samsung Gravity 3 (T-Mobile), an older phone, no apps. Is there anything else he could - somehow - put on the phone enabling him to text without it appearing on the bill? Have looked at the phone but did not see anything out of the ordinary. He can access the internet using this phone.
> 
> Any GPS options available via T-Mobile on a NON smart phone?
> 
> Anything I haven't thought of here? All snooping ideas/suggestions welcome.


Wow well there are more ways than one to infiltrate a "secure" building. Make a friend at his work preferably female. See if she will dish some dirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> Wow well there are more ways than one to infiltrate a "secure" building. Make a friend at his work preferably female. See if she will dish some dirt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How about monitoring it with a UAV???

:lol:


----------



## badbane

You would be surprised how feAsible that is nowadays. A cheAp quad rotor with camera attached is only a few hundred
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> You would be surprised how feAsible that is nowadays. A cheAp quad rotor with camera attached is only a few hundred
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know. I'm playing with this currently:

arducopter - Arduino-based autopilot for mulitrotor craft, from quadcopters to traditional helis - Google Project Hosting


----------



## JCD

How do you remoted GPS track an iPhone non jailbroken?


----------



## arbitrator

*Anyone out there conversent with FB postings and messaging? I've got a few questions about it.*

*
On posting on FB, can everyone who is a friend of the FB user see what it is that they post?

How does a FB user save a posting that they have either made or have received from another FB user?

Can anyone who is a friend of such a FB user actually see what it is that is actually saved by the FB user?

Regarding Instant Messaging on FB, can those messages be saved in any way, by either the sender or the recipient?

Provided these messages are saved, can they be deleted in any way, and if so, by whom?
*
*Thanks!*


----------



## AshCap

There is an app you can get for your smartphone or desktop. It works better for me on the desktop. It's free but you can pay for an upgrade which I haven't done and I've had for over a year. You need to make sure that the GPS on the phone is turned on otherwise it won't be able to locate it.

It's called lookout https://www.lookout.com

Good luck!


----------



## missmolly

I have a serious problem here 
I have accidently synched my hotmail account with that of the ex OW and can't work out how to unsynch it. 
I am terrified that my H will see it. I have no idea how I did it so can't undo it. 
Can anyone help please?
I would blow the whole thing away but have so much unanswered work, legals, and personal stuff in there, that it would be a massive loss to me.


----------



## missmolly

anyone please???


----------



## The Middleman

Here's an interesting article in today's Wall Street Journal:

Japan's Philanderers Stay Faithful to Their 'Infidelity Phones' - WSJ.com


----------



## badbane

arbitrator said:


> *Anyone out there conversent with FB postings and messaging? I've got a few questions about it.*
> 
> *
> On posting on FB, can everyone who is a friend of the FB user see what it is that they post? Depends on your settings but default is yes.
> 
> How does a FB user save a posting that they have either made or have received from another FB user? I don't think there is any post deletions but I always re commend copying info into text files. That way you hAve a backup
> 
> Can anyone who is a friend of such a FB user actually see what it is that is actually saved by the FB user? Any friends can see a timeline provided the settings have not been changed.
> 
> Regarding Instant Messaging on FB, can those messages be saved in any way, by either the sender or the recipient? Chats are usually stored As private messages so they will sit there until u delete them. Once sent the recipient is the only one who can delete the messages.
> 
> Provided these messages are saved, can they be deleted in any way, and if so, by whom? Only with someone who has access to the Facebook page can delete private messages. Now if you use Facebook messenger on a. Imputed fchat can recover messages deleted off the FBI server but still stored locally in a cache
> *
> *Thanks!*


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

whats the best web watcher and is there anything for a samsung flight 2?

or how can I get att phone records when the bill is in her name but I am on her plan. I do have an old bill will that help me.


----------



## arbitrator

chillymorn said:


> whats the best web watcher and is there anything for a samsung flight 2?
> 
> or how can I get att phone records when the bill is in her name but I am on her plan. I do have an old bill will that help me.


I can't exactly speak to your first question, but with regard to your second inquiry about the phone records, as long as you are on the account or have a phone on that plan, and as long as you have access to the account password or the account info, then the carrier will normally share that info with you. My STBXW had the cell phone bill in both of our names and that is largely how I came to find out about the extensiveness of her extracurricular activities, even well after our separation, I might add.

That's basically been my experience with Verizonwireless, and I certainly would not think that AT&T, as a major competitor to them, would be any different.


----------



## lagold69

Hello I'm new here. All this talk about recovering deleted text messages. Can this really be done? Also I'd there is some app installed on your phone where would it be? My husband thanks I'm cheating on him! Long story short we have been together 20 years, 3 kids! it had been a long bumpy road! I had an affair 12 years ago! We stayed together&lil over a year ago he cheated! I stayed &we worked it out! Nowb he thinks im cheating! I'm a bartender & drama always come with tht job! Someone decided to start a rumor! About me sleeping with someone! We are just friends nothing more! Hubby is friends with him too! So for 3 weeks hes been interrogating me like I'm a criminal! So now he locks up his phone (never did before) . Yes I snoop, my ohone is here & he can [email protected] it anytime! ! Is thr a way to fine out his code on phone. Has a keyboard! ! Ugh! ! I
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorburn

Need help. Under manage wireless networks where can you find the dates of where these were accessed. I am in R and kept questioning my wife whether or not she took her computer along with her when she cheated. I found on her computer that the very first hotel that she had sex with the OM is in her wireless networks. Last night I found that the password is the phone number of the hotel. This is bugging me to no end and I asked her again and she says she never took her computer with her. I said I don't believe her and her computer says otherwise. I got proof that the computer was at the hotel all I need now is how to find the date of when she access this. I can't find the dates of access on any of her networks or mine. I just need some help here.


----------



## soccermom2three

chillymorn said:


> or how can I get att phone records when the bill is in her name but I am on her plan. I do have an old bill will that help me.


Our cellphone plan is with AT&T and is in my husband's name. What I did was open my own account on the AT&T website, with my own username and password, just like you would for any website, (like here). Then using my husband social security number I linked the cellphone plan to my online account. Now I see everything.

Don't do what another poster here did when I gave her this information. She told her WH that she had access and then he blocked her. My husband knows but in my case my access isn't infidelity related, I wanted to keep tabs on my two teenagers.


----------



## CHEATEDON12

I would love to know please tell me how!


----------



## CHEATEDON12

CAN you get into a Whatsapp account? 
What is the best spy software for smartphone/android or computer?


----------



## Chaparral

Bump for newbies


----------



## badbane

lagold69 said:


> Hello I'm new here. All this talk about recovering deleted text messages. Can this really be done? Also I'd there is some app installed on your phone where would it be? My husband thanks I'm cheating on him! Long story short we have been together 20 years, 3 kids! it had been a long bumpy road! I had an affair 12 years ago! We stayed together&lil over a year ago he cheated! I stayed &we worked it out! Nowb he thinks im cheating! I'm a bartender & drama always come with tht job! Someone decided to start a rumor! About me sleeping with someone! We are just friends nothing more! Hubby is friends with him too! So for 3 weeks hes been interrogating me like I'm a criminal! So now he locks up his phone (never did before) . Yes I snoop, my ohone is here & he can [email protected] it anytime! ! Is thr a way to fine out his code on phone. Has a keyboard! ! Ugh! ! I
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Deleted text message recovery is not difficult with apple phones. You just need acces to a computer where the phone has an old restore file on it.
Android phones are more difficult and messages are not stored on the SIM card that is a myth. Some messages can be stored on the sim but it is a pain and messages have to be individually selected to go on the sim.

As far as getting past the code common passes are birth years of the use or family, bank pin, SSN, and part of thei phone number.


----------



## badbane

Thorburn said:


> Need help. Under manage wireless networks where can you find the dates of where these were accessed. I am in R and kept questioning my wife whether or not she took her computer along with her when she cheated. I found on her computer that the very first hotel that she had sex with the OM is in her wireless networks. Last night I found that the password is the phone number of the hotel. This is bugging me to no end and I asked her again and she says she never took her computer with her. I said I don't believe her and her computer says otherwise. I got proof that the computer was at the hotel all I need now is how to find the date of when she access this. I can't find the dates of access on any of her networks or mine. I just need some help here.


This one you are going to have to bluff. Access logs are going to be on the server side. Your computer is the client side. And the connection is encrypted in an XML file. But remember she won't know that just type up a text document with the information and type in a time and date. And STUDY BODY LANGUAGE Alan pease on YouTube


----------



## badbane

chillymorn said:


> whats the best web watcher and is there anything for a samsung flight 2?
> 
> or how can I get att phone records when the bill is in her name but I am on her plan. I do have an old bill will that help me.


The flight is a low end smart phone but it is an android phone. So most of the spyware software out there will help. But I think you are really looking for a key logger. Google android spyware and try them out.


----------



## Hardtohandle

badbane said:


> I have a question this time. My wife said she called att and put a block on the OM number. What does that entail. For those who haven't read my original thread. I caught my wife in the beginnings of an EA and ended it. NC and all that my wife just said she had a block put on his number. What does putting a block on a number mean?


You pay a fee to block that number, I think its 25 dollars. The blocked number gets an automated message stating they will not accept incoming calls from that number.

It was cheaper for me to just have my wife change her number at the time and have her call and text her friends and family the new number. Sadly since she was jerking me around the OM had the number as well.


----------



## badbane

How to utilize find my friends as a tracker.

You will need an iPhone and your Partners iphone. 
The password to your and your partners Apple ID

Download the find my friends app (it is free) on both phones. 

Open up the app on your partners iPhone and then your phone. 

Next in your partners phone invite yourself via your apple Id. 

Next on your phone access your apple Id email and accept the invite. 

Accept the invite and on your partners phone a notification will pop up and you will verify the access to your partners location on his/her phone.

Now hide the app as best you can drag it to a group of apps or put it on the second or third page. Then give the phone back.

You now can open up the app on your phone and see where your SO is. Please don't abuse this this could be easily use to stalk innocent people. Be responsible.


----------



## Thorburn

A laptop I own and have admin to it will be soon given back to my WS. My goal was to have forensics done on it, but don't have time.

1. I want to download everything. I use my laptop or get a hard drive. I have a friend who will help me with the hard drive. my laptop that I am using is Vista and the one I will be downloading is Windows 7. How do I do this?

2. My son uses a desktop with the router hooked directly into it. There will be two laptops that uses WIFI. Mine uses WIFI. How do I monitor what is done on this network without causing notice? I do not have admin privileges to the desktop, though I own it. I am not sure when I will be able to do this but will not have much time when I do, so I need to know the time factor to install anything.

3. need a recommendation on what to put on the laptop that I will giving my WS so I can monitor stuff and she will not know. I am sure at some point she will clean it, but until then I would like to track it. I own it, bought it and we all used it. 

I only have a day or two with the laptop.


----------



## BrockLanders

Thorburn said:


> A laptop I own and have admin to it will be soon given back to my WS. My goal was to have forensics done on it, but don't have time.
> 
> 1. I want to download everything. I use my laptop or get a hard drive. I have a friend who will help me with the hard drive. my laptop that I am using is Vista and the one I will be downloading is Windows 7. How do I do this?
> 
> 2. My son uses a desktop with the router hooked directly into it. There will be two laptops that uses WIFI. Mine uses WIFI. How do I monitor what is done on this network without causing notice? I do not have admin privileges to the desktop, though I own it. I am not sure when I will be able to do this but will not have much time when I do, so I need to know the time factor to install anything.
> 
> 3. need a recommendation on what to put on the laptop that I will giving my WS so I can monitor stuff and she will not know. I am sure at some point she will clean it, but until then I would like to track it. I own it, bought it and we all used it.
> 
> I only have a day or two with the laptop.


What are your goals here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hortensia

This should be made Sticky. For all future members who will need it.


----------



## endofrope

glas to come across this thread. My husband only uses his laptop and I only have access to it as a guest. I want to install keylogger is there a way to do it as a guest? I'm trying to retrieve his password as an adminstrator. any idea how I can gain access to the admin user account? I have full access to the network though


----------



## BrockLanders

endofrope said:


> glas to come across this thread. My husband only uses his laptop and I only have access to it as a guest. I want to install keylogger is there a way to do it as a guest? I'm trying to retrieve his password as an adminstrator. any idea how I can gain access to the admin user account? I have full access to the network though



Ophcrack is pretty good.

Ophcrack

It would be much easier though just to use a LiveCD and grab the files you want. Even better would be to save his hard drive as an image so you can work on it as you please. How much time do you have?


----------



## endofrope

BrockLanders said:


> Ophcrack is pretty good.
> 
> Ophcrack
> 
> It would be much easier though just to use a LiveCD and grab the files you want. Even better would be to save his hard drive as an image so you can work on it as you please. How much time do you have?


I usually work from home, so I have time to utilize. so I can download Ophcrack on a guest account


----------



## endofrope

BrockLanders said:


> Ophcrack is pretty good.
> 
> Ophcrack
> 
> It would be much easier though just to use a LiveCD and grab the files you want. Even better would be to save his hard drive as an image so you can work on it as you please. How much time do you have?


I have a lot of time in my hand. I have downloaded it, do I burned it to a cd? how do I run it? and can I run it on a guest account


----------



## mrtickle

badbane said:


> Deleted text message recovery is not difficult with apple phones. You just need acces to a computer where the phone has an old restore file on it.


True, but many IOS devices now back up to iCloud, which prevents you from accessing the raw backup files. 

To ensure you can get the file, you need to switch off iCloud backup for that device, and then sync it with iTunes.

Also note that from what I can tell, deleted texts are only stored until the next time the phone is synced with iTunes/iCloud, so you will only see deleted texts from the last time they backed up.


----------



## movin on

Sorry if I missed this but .. Anyone know how to recover a deleted 
direct message conversation from twitter ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## superspy

I'd be interested in heatring how others have been able to gather evidence... I have access to his personal email but it seems my real concern is access to his work emails.... everything is on his BB but he keeps it pretty close. I sneak glances at it when I can but made the mistake of having a conversation about what I have found so far.... he is now on high alert. Has anyone here used any spy tools to gather evidence? What do you suggest is the best investment?


----------



## Idyit

First post, long time lurker. Have had some reason to be suspicious but not coming up with a lot. Only email I know of is clean because I have the p/w. Her computer is rarely used and have checked it thoroughly, no evidence of misbehavin’. No FB, Twitter, Skype etc account. Phone is another issue.

Iphone that she rarely has out of sight. She disabled ICloud, thus find my IPhone. Texts are clean for the last 6 months. (I did manage to disrupt a potential text driven EA last summer.) The current problem is the secrecy and mystery low kb use throughout the day and sometimes middle of the night. One App could be the culprit. It’s a card game that does not have chat but you can brag via Twitter, FB etc. Any of these could have an account to communicate and be kept off the grid I'm able to check.

My question is about Cain and Abel from page 21 of this thread.

Have a wireless system in the house that will pick up when used. Also have an MCell (micro-cell from ATT – works like a mini cell tower through wireless) due to poor cell coverage. Will I be able to pick up phone info through MCell via Cain & Abel? Most importantly, will I be able to see if there is any communication via the card game App? 
Alternatively, is there a way to monitor this game App not involving Cain & Abel?

Thanks in advance for any replies.

--By the way this is a first post after much TAM advice absorbed from all the other poor [email protected]$$ turds. Already read and using MMSL, NMMNG, Love Languages, 180 and much more. Consider me about step 3.5 in MMSL MAP. …Idyit Out.


----------



## BrockLanders

Idyit said:


> First post, long time lurker. Have had some reason to be suspicious but not coming up with a lot. Only email I know of is clean because I have the p/w. Her computer is rarely used and have checked it thoroughly, no evidence of misbehavin’. No FB, Twitter, Skype etc account. Phone is another issue.
> 
> Iphone that she rarely has out of sight. She disabled ICloud, thus find my IPhone. Texts are clean for the last 6 months. (I did manage to disrupt a potential text driven EA last summer.) The current problem is the secrecy and mystery low kb use throughout the day and sometimes middle of the night. One App could be the culprit. It’s a card game that does not have chat but you can brag via Twitter, FB etc. Any of these could have an account to communicate and be kept off the grid I'm able to check.
> 
> My question is about Cain and Abel from page 21 of this thread.
> 
> Have a wireless system in the house that will pick up when used. Also have an MCell (micro-cell from ATT – works like a mini cell tower through wireless) due to poor cell coverage. Will I be able to pick up phone info through MCell via Cain & Abel? Most importantly, will I be able to see if there is any communication via the card game App?
> Alternatively, is there a way to monitor this game App not involving Cain & Abel?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> --By the way this is a first post after much TAM advice absorbed from all the other poor [email protected]$$ turds. Already read and using MMSL, NMMNG, Love Languages, 180 and much more. Consider me about step 3.5 in MMSL MAP. …Idyit Out.


Mcell uses an encrypted IPSEC VPN tunnel from your network to ATT as well as HTTPS for management. You would be able to see activity, but there's no way of really knowing what is contained in that tunnel. The card app doesn't really sound suspect if it has no built in messaging system. If it were sending via Skype, FB, etc, why not check those services?


----------



## Idyit

Brock, thanks for the info. I suspected that I would not be able to see the activity in the tunnel as you stated. Saved myself a little more work.

Running into roadblocks with the messaging type services because I can't find any on her computer or phone. This particular card game does have that 'brag' function including FB, Skype, Twitter.. and could be a back door to a covert account. Already searched for the obvious and not so obvious but came up empty. Is there any way to ID a hidden account?


----------



## frozen

*Galaxy S III bug disables lock screen, grants full access, tests patience*

Galaxy S III bug disables lock screen, grants full access, tests patience


"Lock screens are around for a reason: to keep people from getting where they shouldn't. They aren't always infallible, though, and a few weeks ago, we saw a vulnerability in several builds of iOS 6 that granted access to the phone module without a passcode. Then, a couple of days ago, we reported on a Galaxy Note II bug that allows the quick-fingered to launch anything immediately behind the lock screen. Now, a similar flaw has been found on the Galaxy S III that breaks the lock screen altogether, permitting full use of the phone. To replicate the bug, you'll need to tap the "Emergency Call" button on the lock screen, then go into the ICE (emergency contacts) menu. From there, press the home button, followed quickly by the power button, and that's it. If successful, pressing the power button again will bring up the home screen straight away, and what's more, the lock screen won't return until the handset is restarted. Sounds worryingly simple, right? In our experience, not so much.

We first tried this method on an S III running Android 4.0.4 ICS, and a Note II for good measure, but to no avail. Then, we had a crack at an S III running 4.1.2 Jelly Bean, and were close to giving up trying to replicate it when voilà, it worked. We hoped to provide you with a video of the bug, but it must be camera shy. Despite literally hundreds of attempts in front of the lens and several more behind it, we've only managed it once -- we found it impossible to nail down the correct timing between the home and power button pushes. Samsung's likely aware of the bug already and when quizzed about the Note II vulnerability, said a fix for lock screen issues on affected "Galaxy devices" was in the works (read: they didn't say the Note II specifically). We've reached out for comment just to be sure, but until a patch is provided, keep your phone concealed from nosey types who read tech sites and have saint-like patience. "


----------



## BrockLanders

Idyit said:


> Brock, thanks for the info. I suspected that I would not be able to see the activity in the tunnel as you stated. Saved myself a little more work.
> 
> Running into roadblocks with the messaging type services because I can't find any on her computer or phone. This particular card game does have that 'brag' function including FB, Skype, Twitter.. and could be a back door to a covert account. Already searched for the obvious and not so obvious but came up empty. Is there any way to ID a hidden account?


If you have an old PC you could load up Smoothwall, which is an open source firewall (need two network cards in there). You need a bit of savvy to do this, but it's nothing crazy. It's an open source firewall and it has web and IM proxy (I don't think it will do Skype proxy). You can log instant messages, but that's only useful if it's something that she's using. Not sure if this is above your pay grade, but it's def an option.


----------



## country boy

I have a question for the experts. 

Is there a way I can see/record everything that is going through my wireless router at home? I am dealing with my young teen that is getting in some trouble now that WW is out of the picture.

I have a Netgear N300 wireless router hooked up to a Hugh’s net satellite internet system. 

The teen is using an I Pad / IPod and phone to access e-net. They are clearing the history and I cannot see what they are surfing or who they are chatting with on FB. As we all know there are a lot of bad people out on the net that I would like to protect my teen from.

Any tech help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## frozen

You could capture packets and decipher unencrypted packets, but you are dealing with children under 18. The better and cheaper method is to jail break those devices and install monitoring software.


----------



## tennislover

any luck getting gmail password or yahoo password without keylogger?

how about deleted text directly from iphone?


----------



## badbane

country boy said:


> I have a question for the experts.
> 
> Is there a way I can see/record everything that is going through my wireless router at home? I am dealing with my young teen that is getting in some trouble now that WW is out of the picture.
> 
> I have a Netgear N300 wireless router hooked up to a Hugh’s net satellite internet system.
> 
> The teen is using an I Pad / IPod and phone to access e-net. They are clearing the history and I cannot see what they are surfing or who they are chatting with on FB. As we all know there are a lot of bad people out on the net that I would like to protect my teen from.
> 
> Any tech help would be greatly appreciated.


The cain and able program mentioned before will sniff information but it depends on what you are looking for. I am no sure about the router but some of those routers will support logging. You can log web addresses and all of that. I as far as email snooping via sniffing (capturing packets off of the wireless) you are pretty much sol gmail, yahoo, and others are all going https which encrypts everything. Honestly you may consider a no internet device in a private room rule and enforce it like it is the most important rule in the house.


----------



## badbane

tennislover said:


> any luck getting gmail password or yahoo password without keylogger?
> 
> how about deleted text directly from iphone?


yes hack it using the forgot password methods talked about earlier in this thread. 
The only way to recover deleted texts is from a backup stored on the computer it is synced to. Moblie smart phones don't have a recycle bin like computers do. When you erase data on a phone it is pretty much gone.


----------



## BrockLanders

:smthumbup:


badbane said:


> The cain and able program mentioned before will sniff information but it depends on what you are looking for. I am no sure about the router but some of those routers will support logging. You can log web addresses and all of that. I as far as email snooping via sniffing (capturing packets off of the wireless) you are pretty much sol gmail, yahoo, and others are all going https which encrypts everything. Honestly you may consider a no internet device in a private room rule and enforce it like it is the most important rule in the house.


He might also consider using OpenDNS on the router's DHCP settings so he can have control over what websites are able to be accessed. Then set up a public, visible machine where you can put in your ISP's dns server (or google dns 8.8.8.8).

Check out opendns

Internet Security or DNS Service for your Business or Home - OpenDNS

It's free and very effective. I don't think you can manually change DNS settings on an iPad unless it's rooted.


----------



## badbane

Idyit said:


> First post, long time lurker. Have had some reason to be suspicious but not coming up with a lot. Only email I know of is clean because I have the p/w. Her computer is rarely used and have checked it thoroughly, no evidence of misbehavin’. No FB, Twitter, Skype etc account. Phone is another issue.
> 
> Iphone that she rarely has out of sight. She disabled ICloud, thus find my IPhone. Texts are clean for the last 6 months. (I did manage to disrupt a potential text driven EA last summer.) The current problem is the secrecy and mystery low kb use throughout the day and sometimes middle of the night. One App could be the culprit. It’s a card game that does not have chat but you can brag via Twitter, FB etc. Any of these could have an account to communicate and be kept off the grid I'm able to check.
> 
> My question is about Cain and Abel from page 21 of this thread.
> 
> Have a wireless system in the house that will pick up when used. Also have an MCell (micro-cell from ATT – works like a mini cell tower through wireless) due to poor cell coverage. Will I be able to pick up phone info through MCell via Cain & Abel? Most importantly, will I be able to see if there is any communication via the card game App?
> Alternatively, is there a way to monitor this game App not involving Cain & Abel?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> --By the way this is a first post after much TAM advice absorbed from all the other poor [email protected]$$ turds. Already read and using MMSL, NMMNG, Love Languages, 180 and much more. Consider me about step 3.5 in MMSL MAP. …Idyit Out.


honestly I can't really tell you how much you will get out of a cain and able deal. I don't can't say one way or the other about the card game deal. But it is definitely odd that she turned off the icloud. Honestly I think you would have better luck with the phone bill online. you can go back 18 months. What I did was I sorted the bill by phone number and noted any number that showed up as frequently as my own number or more frequently. I also took note of any numbers that conversations exceeded 15 minutes. That then lead me to the phone numbers I needed. I googled them and found one guy who my wife wasn't supposed to be talking to. Found out she had lied to me about some other men she had been in communication with. You can even see who she is texting too.


----------



## Idyit

@Brock - Thanks for the Smoothwall idea. I will take a pass on it as it is above my IT competence/paygrade. 

@Bane - I ditched the Cain/Abel route. Did get into the phone bill and that's what confirmed my interruption of the 'potential' EA last summer. Weird how it all went down but I was put on the defensive while this thing sort of peaked. (A masterful pre-empt on her part) Without knowing what the heck I was doing (pre-TAM) I just Alpha'
d up and stopped it on my own.

Got into the ITunes backup thing but it predates this stuff by a month or so. (last backup almost a year ago) Will find an excuse to back it up tonight and dig in.

Here's the problem. It's a gut thing but really obvious all the same. I never confronted it as EA because I was clueless what to really call it. (One sided on her end) She exhibited a bunch of signs of WW or 180 or tired of me...whatever. Now there is no electronic trail. Signs went away. Definitely not in a 180 for her anymore.

It's the dang low kb use stuff that pops up in the evening, first thing in the morning, middle of the night but not mid day. Is it the card game? In Itunes there was a previous download for Text Free that I can't find on the phone. ...or any other suspicious Apps. I'll do a screen grab to show what this low kb useage looks like if it helps. Thoughts??


----------



## YinPrincess

Sara8 said:


> Can a person resurrect deleted emails that were posted on a web based email account?


I know that on Hotmail you can retrieve deleted emails. But it will retrieve ALL of them. It's weird... I did this in my husband's email once and I had to re-delete almost 1,000 messages. Didn't find anything weird, so that's good.

Also, FYI for Gmail users... If a phone number is associated with the email address, and you sign into someone's Gmail account from a "new" location, Gmail tattles on you and may send a text or email to another account letting you know...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

I am curious... Does anyone know if the cache/cookies can be *viewed* on a Sanyo Zio?

I can find where to delete them, but I can't seem to find a way to view them. Grr.

Specifically, this is to view "deleted" internet history...

Just curious. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

YinPrincess said:


> I know that on Hotmail you can retrieve deleted emails. But it will retrieve ALL of them. It's weird... I did this in my husband's email once and I had to re-delete almost 1,000 messages. Didn't find anything weird, so that's good.
> 
> Also, FYI for Gmail users... If a phone number is associated with the email address, and you sign into someone's Gmail account from a "new" location, Gmail tattles on you and may send a text or email to another account letting you know...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


REMEBER the first rule after you "hack" is to cover your tracks. It is as simple as typing up a email offering 1,000,000 us dollars to and to reply to a random email address. 


if you need a template here
"
Hi you have opportunity of receiving 1,000,000 USD. We will be arriving at Kennedy Airport tomorrow with breifcase. IF you are intereseted please reply to [email protected]. 

"
Copy that into an email and send it to his entire contact list. THat way the WS sees the alert and gets replies to her email address about the account being hacked. Change the password for good measure. Note don't alter the above that asks for bank info or anything that could be construed as illegal. The above will be fine.


----------



## badbane

If they ask you about the account just play dumb.


----------



## badbane

Okay here is topic that may not be about evidence gathering but it will be a great boon to someone who doesn't have a lot to go on. if you haven't heard of Alan Pease get to know him. His book on body language is pretty much a standard in the way of understanding body language. 

90 percent of what we say is expressed in our body language. We really have little control over our body language. So do your self a favor. Go get "body language:how to read other's thoughts by thier gestures" I suggest that you be able to read some body language before you confront a WS. Especially if you don't have a lot of evidence.


----------



## YinPrincess

Excellent advice - I have always been fascinated with non-verbal communications! I think that will help a lot of people pick up on subtle cues they otherwise might not be conscious of! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gdtm0111

Anyone know of an iPhone app that allows you to find out if someone else goes thru your phone?

ie. WS leaves her phone unlocked sitting on table, then goes upstairs for awhile. I checked phone and when she came back downstairs and checked phone it seemed like she knew I checked her phone. Could be I was paranoid, but her body language said something was up. I asked and her answer was she was surfing Facebook


----------



## Idyit

@gdtm - As Bane said, "REMEBER the first rule after you "hack" is to cover your tracks."

On the Iphone you have the ability to quickly go to most recent Apps by double clicking big round button thing at the bottom. (You got a better name for it?) Bottom of the screen will show most recent on left, oldest going right. If you were digging in phone or text and she knows these weren't used recently because she just got done playing a game, she would know.

Hold a finger on the App symbol. It will start to 'shake'. Touch it to delete from queue.


----------



## badbane

gdtm0111 said:


> Anyone know of an iPhone app that allows you to find out if someone else goes thru your phone?
> 
> ie. WS leaves her phone unlocked sitting on table, then goes upstairs for awhile. I checked phone and when she came back downstairs and checked phone it seemed like she knew I checked her phone. Could be I was paranoid, but her body language said something was up. I asked and her answer was she was surfing Facebook


not that I am aware of. but it is likely with the paranoia that goes along with it you could have done something simple like leave the text string of her and the OM up. Which she probably makes sure isn't there or something similar. It could be that there is a certain screen she leaves it on. remeber WS are basically living lies. and they will pick up tricks and nuances that they use to cover their tracks. However you may have done your self a favor and she just tipped you off that her primary mode of cheating is the phone. Now you know where to focus. i suggest you go for a jog and take her phone with you. If she asks why you took her phone just turn your palms up. shrug your shoulders and say. You have better music on your phone sorry.


----------



## badbane

here is a tip to help tell if you wife is being honest. Look at his or her hands. This isn't a 100% sign but if her hands are palms up or her palms are facing towards you. That is a submissive response and it means that there is at least some truth to what she is saying. If her palms are not facing up or facing you that is a defensive stance. it is an indication that maybe she is telling a partial lie or he/she is hiding something. Again the more stressful the situation the more likely your SO's body language is going to reflect what's really going on. 
For example if you ask your wife " are you haveing sex with the neighbor." 
and her response is no and she turns to you and one or both of her palms are facing towards you or they are facing up that is a indication that "matches" her answer. She should be surprised and caught off guard so there is not reason to be defensive. 

Now if you ask the same question and your SO says "no why would you think that" and crosses thier arms and leans or takes a step away from you. That is an indication that they are hiding something. Their brain is leaking out signals to their body saying " oh please don't ask me any more questions." 

again the face to face encounters with you SO need to be done while you are calm. The calmer you are the better you will be able to pick up on their body language.


----------



## AngryandUsed

Good, babbane.

I wish someone collects and posts the psychological aspects of confronting, getting further truths beyond what evidences say.


----------



## badbane

AngryandUsed said:


> Good, babbane.
> 
> I wish someone collects and posts the psychological aspects of confronting, getting further truths beyond what evidences say.


I mentioned a book by alan Pease. That book is exactly what you are talking about. You can't get the truths out per se. You can only tell how they are feeling at a given time. So you have to put together the picture. He /she just got defensive when I mentioned the OM. So I will ask more questions about this OM. She was honest when I asked if they go to a hotel but defensive if i asked if they have had sex. 
The biggest thing you are looking for with body language is when the words and body language don't match or aren't congruent.


----------



## Need2talkaboutit

My wife uses an iPad and clears the history without fail. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chaparral

Need2talkaboutit said:


> My wife uses an iPad and clears the history without fail. Any suggestions?


Have you asked her why? I would ask her what she has to hide? Inhave never heard of anyone regularly deleting history unless hiding something.


----------



## Chaparral

What about inprivate browsing? Can that be retrieved?


----------



## BrockLanders

Use opendns on your router. Im sounding like a parrot now with the number of times I've said this. You can track every domain visited. Internet Security or DNS Service for your Business or Home - OpenDNS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc

Need2talkaboutit said:


> My wife uses an iPad and clears the history without fail. Any suggestions?


Ipad and iphone only: Click on general settings, safari, Bottom click on advanced, then website data.

It will not give you the history, but will show you sites visited that collected cookies or just data. It might help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Edit: even if she clears her history you can see this data
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Need2talkaboutit

Ty soooo much


----------



## ParanoidDeeply

badbane said:


> I am a computer tech and a lot of people on here probably don't know all of the sneaky ways to get in and out of computers. There are lots of free tools running around to help a BS get answers. Would anyone be interested in a tutorial type thread or series of threads on how to install keylogger, get around passwords in windows. Social engineering tips on how to get the WW/WH caught red handed. Let me know I would be glad to lend a hand.


I certainly would Thanks!


----------



## still.hurting

Hi Badbane, not sure if you have discussed this but, I really would love to retrieve some old msg's that my H sent to his ow in 2001. It was on a iPhone. He got a hold of it and turned the phone back to basic (or something like that) so our daughter could have the phone 'as new'. 
Is there anyway I can still recover the msg's? Also, the phone is no longer on a plan, I don't know if that means anything either?

Any advice would be much appreciated...

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

still.hurting said:


> Hi Badbane, not sure if you have discussed this but, I really would love to retrieve some old msg's that my H sent to his ow in 2001. It was on a iPhone. He got a hold of it and turned the phone back to basic (or something like that) so our daughter could have the phone 'as new'.
> Is there anyway I can still recover the msg's? Also, the phone is no longer on a plan, I don't know if that means anything either?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated...
> 
> Thank you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yeesh you only hope would be to find the computer he originally synced his iphone to. Find the backups and then use the method described earlier of recovering messages from iphone backups. The odds are against you but, if you still have the old computer you might still be in luck. Were iphones even around in 2001?


----------



## Idyit

Bane.. What is Google voice? Assuming that the gmail acct is secretive how does Google voice help hide things? I have a six digit code but no addy or password t.o dig. Thoughts


----------



## badbane

Idyit said:


> Bane.. What is Google voice? Assuming that the gmail acct is secretive how does Google voice help hide things? I have a six digit code but no addy or password t.o dig. Thoughts


Google voice is voip or a telephone using the internet rather than telephone line. You have to pay for google voice. I would suggest signing in and see who he is calling. Call those numbers from a phone outside of your accounts. like a friends house or a pay phone. Then you can see who he is calling. I am pretty sure it can save numbers you dial. Also they have a lot of features so I would see if you could turn on text to email. So any text messages going to this google voice number gets sent to his email account, which you have access too and then can see if he is running around that way.


----------



## Idyit

Is it possible to glean any information from 'cookies'? The site and expire date are clear but what about the created date? Looks like this --> <real>352159903.904746</real> ???


----------



## badbane

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/67661-become-spy-catching-them-technology.html

Here is a fantastic thread about spyware.


----------



## badbane

Idyit said:


> Is it possible to glean any information from 'cookies'? The site and expire date are clear but what about the created date? Looks like this --> <real>352159903.904746</real> ???


hmmmmm maybe. Cookies are just snippets of websites. Honestly the TEMP folder will be more reliable. There used to be a program called firesheep. That would intercept the authentication packet from facebook. It would snag it and you could get into a page using that. Firesheep is a pain in the neck since you have to have specific version and release of firefox for it to work. Most sites like gmail and facebook use https so everything is encrypted. But you won't get much more than the website url. Cookies aren't designed to store info that changes regularly.


----------



## southernsurf

What's the best way to get into a facebook account . I don't know the password only the login name. Point me to it if you already answered it
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

one way that works is doing a password recovery especially if you have access the email address attached to the fbaccount. Another way that is a pain in the neck but I will share it. it to use firesheep. Getting firesheep to work will require a lot of effort. I was created a few years ago and only works on firefox version 3. It took me the better part of an afternoon to get it to work. But If you can manage and have wireless at the house. you can wait till your SO gets on facebook account and tries to login once logged in fire sheep will grab the authentication packet and will trick facebook into making it think the primary account user is browsing. 
tackling firesheep is not fun nor easy but was fun to play with back in the day at college.


----------



## Dev

If there is a way I could get information on how to retrieve information that has been deleted off emails/computer as well as a smartphone I would really love some help. 

I am not very electronic savvy, so I will apologize now if I come across as being stupid when it comes to this type of investigative digging.


----------



## BrockLanders

Dev said:


> If there is a way I could get information on how to retrieve information that has been deleted off emails/computer as well as a smartphone I would really love some help.
> 
> I am not very electronic savvy, so I will apologize now if I come across as being stupid when it comes to this type of investigative digging.


You might want to read some of this thread, this question has been asked several times. Can you tell us the model of smartphone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dev

I have been reading it, albeit, slowly... considering the amount of pages. 

The smartphone is a Galaxy SIII


----------



## southsideirish

I skimmed thru most of this post...what about blackberries? Would love to get into stbxw's phone


----------



## PamJ

Can anyone tell me about Voice Activated Recorders to hide in a car? What should I look for, model, brand, store, price range etc.?


----------



## still.hurting

badbane said:


> yeesh you only hope would be to find the computer he originally synced his iphone to. Find the backups and then use the method described earlier of recovering messages from iphone backups. The odds are against you but, if you still have the old computer you might still be in luck. Were iphones even around in 2001?


OPPS... didn't realize I put 2001, his EA was in march 2011 - July 2011...

I think he has upgraded our computer, only a few months ago :-/ but, I still have the iPhone sim, but, when we gave it to our daughter, he reprogramed it to 'back to basics' or something to do with wiping off any memory so it's basically 'as new'.

Hmmm... I'm thinking this was cleaver of him to do this, and Im thinking that there's not much hope of me recovering any pics or msg's that the sent, hey?

Thank you for replying to my post tho. If you have any suggestions on how I can recover anything, please let me know?
;-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrockLanders

still.hurting said:


> OPPS... didn't realize I put 2001, his EA was in march 2011 - July 2011...
> 
> I think he has upgraded our computer, only a few months ago :-/ but, I still have the iPhone sim, but, when we gave it to our daughter, he reprogramed it to 'back to basics' or something to do with wiping off any memory so it's basically 'as new'.
> 
> Hmmm... I'm thinking this was cleaver of him to do this, and Im thinking that there's not much hope of me recovering any pics or msg's that the sent, hey?
> 
> Thank you for replying to my post tho. If you have any suggestions on how I can recover anything, please let me know?
> ;-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Theoretically data isn't deleted until it's overwritten, but save for a forensic investigation it's gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## still.hurting

BrockLanders said:


> Theoretically data isn't deleted until it's overwritten, but save for a forensic investigation it's gone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So there's nothing I can do? :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

well not a foresic scan. there are plenty of data recovery programs it is just that formatting erases data structure and makes data even more difficult to recover. that means parts of the HD get restructured and important data can be overwritten. Time is against you.


----------



## 67flh

I have a different type of problem, a while ago my phone broke so my wifes place of employment had a extra 1 laying around and has let me use it..now they want it back, naturally there's texts on there between my wife and I don't want seen by her employeers..how do I erase all old texts on a older Verizon lg flip top phone?


----------



## endofrope

Since I'm having hard time installing keylogger (only have guest account access) is there a way I can get passwords etc from the wireless network? I have comcast internet service please advice


----------



## nicesize45102

I need info on how find info once the history file has been erased on an iPad. Any advice there. I need to see where my wife was the other night. I haven't been able to figure out the Apple iPad yet.


----------



## badbane

67flh said:


> I have a different type of problem, a while ago my phone broke so my wifes place of employment had a extra 1 laying around and has let me use it..now they want it back, naturally there's texts on there between my wife and I don't want seen by her employeers..how do I erase all old texts on a older Verizon lg flip top phone?


on those old phones if you go into the settings you can usually find the reset to factory and that will take care of those pesky texts.


----------



## badbane

endofrope said:


> Since I'm having hard time installing keylogger (only have guest account access) is there a way I can get passwords etc from the wireless network? I have comcast internet service please advice


What version of windows is it?


----------



## badbane

nicesize45102 said:


> I need info on how find info once the history file has been erased on an iPad. Any advice there. I need to see where my wife was the other night. I haven't been able to figure out the Apple iPad yet.


The only thing you can do is restore the ipad to a previous backup. other wise the history is gone.


----------



## frozen

*Re: Re: anyone interested in evidence gathering thread?*



still.hurting said:


> OPPS... didn't realize I put 2001, his EA was in march 2011 - July 2011...
> 
> I think he has upgraded our computer, only a few months ago :-/ but, I still have the iPhone sim, but, when we gave it to our daughter, he reprogramed it to 'back to basics' or something to do with wiping off any memory so it's basically 'as new'.
> 
> Hmmm... I'm thinking this was cleaver of him to do this, and Im thinking that there's not much hope of me recovering any pics or msg's that the sent, hey?
> 
> Thank you for replying to my post tho. If you have any suggestions on how I can recover anything, please let me know?
> ;-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IPhone not my strong area but an iTunes backup may exist on home computer or home computer backup


----------



## Nadpip83

How about a tmobile phone getting pictures off of it but my husband has locked it?


----------



## YinPrincess

southsideirish said:


> I skimmed thru most of this post...what about blackberries? Would love to get into stbxw's phone


I have a BB. Been wondering this myself... No promising anything, but from the *very* light research there is a way to connect the phone to a computer to get info. I do NOT know if this will work on a locked phone, however...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

Nadpip83 said:


> How about a tmobile phone getting pictures off of it but my husband has locked it?


Your best bet is to find the cable that goes with it and plug it up to the computer and see if it lets you access the camera roll or you can pull the micro sd card and look at them that way.. the manufacturer of the phone , IE Samsung, HTC, Blackberry, or Apple would be required to help you out more.


----------



## badbane

YinPrincess said:


> I have a BB. Been wondering this myself... No promising anything, but from the *very* light research there is a way to connect the phone to a computer to get info. I do NOT know if this will work on a locked phone, however...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's because Black berries were designed around security. I mean they sell serves that will store and encrypt all blackberry communications within and abroad. That's why BB are so common in business. unless you know the password you will have a hard time getting into it. I haven't looked too deeply into it but I will do some searching see if there is anything lurking in the deep web.


----------



## somethingelse

I'll come to you if I ever so happen to need your tech advice. Never know when I might need it


----------



## badbane

Well i do have my own side gig where I do just about everything and anything relating to computers. Short of penetration testing. Which I would love to do if I had the time. penetration testing = legal hacking. my goal is to develop my side gig into an actual business with a normal repair, setup, network capabilities, and a business side geared towards security, web site management, and maintenance. Right now I need more experience before anyone will take me seriously but that is the plan.


----------



## somethingelse

badbane said:


> Well i do have my own side gig where I do just about everything and anything relating to computers. Short of penetration testing. Which I would love to do if I had the time. penetration testing = legal hacking. my goal is to develop my side gig into an actual business with a normal repair, setup, network capabilities, and a business side geared towards security, web site management, and maintenance. Right now I need more experience before anyone will take me seriously but that is the plan.


That's a good plan especially in this day and age! I don't know much at all about computer hacking and all that business. I was thinking if I ever want to start a business of my own I would need to know how to create my own website, so I guess I'll have to learn someday.


----------



## GettingThere2013

Is there any way to check Words With Friends conversations remotely? Husband plays on his phone and I'm wondering if I can see the logs remotely, from desktop.


----------



## badbane

somethingelse said:


> That's a good plan especially in this day and age! I don't know much at all about computer hacking and all that business. I was thinking if I ever want to start a business of my own I would need to know how to create my own website, so I guess I'll have to learn someday.


Nah not really anymore you can save up and use dreamweaver and then all you have to do is drag and drop. Heck if your website is simple enough you can use any number of free web hosts that have site builders built into them. However html 5 and php and java are the big online languages if you want to make a career out of it.


----------



## badbane

GettingThere2013 said:


> Is there any way to check Words With Friends conversations remotely? Husband plays on his phone and I'm wondering if I can see the logs remotely, from desktop.


It is doubtful but I will poke around. the Cain and able trick we talked about earlier might be able to capture those communications since they are not likely going to be encrypted.


----------



## somethingelse

badbane said:


> Nah not really anymore you can save up and use dreamweaver and then all you have to do is drag and drop. Heck if your website is simple enough you can use any number of free web hosts that have site builders built into them. However html 5 and php and java are the big online languages if you want to make a career out of it.


Thanks for the info! It'll be down the road once I'm done my schooling, but I always have that type of thing in the back of my mind. To get something of my own started up. I like to be my own boss.


----------



## TryingToRecover

I'm getting ready to purchase a Spark Nano for placement on my WS's car. He's a car guy and knows every inch of that vehicle, inside and out. I'm willing to purchase the magnetic case to go with it in the case it ends up placed on the outside of his car....

Does anyone know if the magnet is strong enough to keep the device adhered to the car?

This time of year it rains a lot where we live. Due to this, is it even a good idea to place the Nano on the outside of the car?

Most importantly, since WS is a car guy, where can I place the Nano where he isn't likely going to find it? Inside and outside the car ideas are VERY welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RNS

OK ..... Here is my technical situation with my cheating spouse...whom I now know is(or was ) cheating. I have no current access to anything that will help. She has discarded her laptop, and now only uses her phone.(iphone, I do not believe that bluetooth is activated in anyway) I was able log into her verision account and got a little info, but somehow she knew because the password is changed, as well as her email password (though she never uses the email account in question). In the text message details online, I did get enough to get her to reluctantly admit that there were conversations that I she hid, though still maintains she did not cheat (over and over). I myself got everything I needed to know she did. (almost 3 thousand text to this guy in the past month ....ect) I do not have to know what they entailed. I thought we had a good conversation, and would move forward. Though the days after I am still very hurt and want to make sure nothing is being still hidden (but I do not want to rock the boat and make her feel she needs to leave, which I do not want), and I do not have access to those phone records anymore, so in short....I have seen several remote spyphone applications online (where you just have to have a phone number, (I just want to check in from time to time and make sure everything is as she says it is now.) Do these applications really work? No contact with phone, ect 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BrockLanders

RNS said:


> OK ..... Here is my technical situation with my cheating spouse...whom I now know is(or was ) cheating. I have no current access to anything that will help. She has discarded her laptop, and now only uses her phone.(iphone, I do not believe that bluetooth is activated in anyway) I was able log into her verision account and got a little info, but somehow she knew because the password is changed, as well as her email password (though she never uses the email account in question). In the text message details online, I did get enough to get her to reluctantly admit that there were conversations that I she hid, though still maintains she did not cheat (over and over). I myself got everything I needed to know she did. (almost 3 thousand text to this guy in the past month ....ect) I do not have to know what they entailed. I thought we had a good conversation, and would move forward. Though the days after I am still very hurt and want to make sure nothing is being still hidden (but I do not want to rock the boat and make her feel she needs to leave, which I do not want), and I do not have access to those phone records anymore, so in short....I have seen several remote spyphone applications online (where you just have to have a phone number, (I just want to check in from time to time and make sure everything is as she says it is now.) Do these applications really work? No contact with phone, ect
> 
> Thanks in advance


Most of those require the phone to be jailbroken. Some of the methods used to jailbreak the phone on the later iOS versions change the image displayed on boot up and I believe they also install the Cydia marketplace. So, she'd probably notice if you jailbroke her phone. I haven't owned an iPhone in a while so I couldn't tell you how to jailbreak more stealthly.


----------



## notmarriedyet

I have a questions about google chrome on my iphone. My son uses it to use the internet, as I won't allow him to use my ccomputer anymore because he downloads LOADS of stuff, I get viruses, etc. but I guess that's besides the point! 

I want to see the google chrome search/page visited history, but it's been deleted or in incognito. There are way too many huge SHA1 file codes to gothru to find it, I don't have that kind of time. 

I'm just curious as to what he's been looking at that he needed to hide (not allowed to use it anymore because of that reason) 

Anyone know what SHA1 file other browsers are under? I can only find the safari code listed on certain websites. It would be great if some genius would make a detailed list of what those files are.

I know i could download a program, but I'd rather not. I find it easier to just search for the file name, open in notepad, and wa-la! There's the websites. 

That's all I need, so I don't wanna bother DL'ing an entire program to get everything.

I hope someone understands what I'm trying to say. I apologize if not, carry on! lol

Thanks guys 

EDIT: I'm talking about the files that are backed up onto my computer via itunes, at the location 
Users\\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup


----------



## badbane

TryingToRecover said:


> I'm getting ready to purchase a Spark Nano for placement on my WS's car. He's a car guy and knows every inch of that vehicle, inside and out. I'm willing to purchase the magnetic case to go with it in the case it ends up placed on the outside of his car....
> 
> Does anyone know if the magnet is strong enough to keep the device adhered to the car?
> 
> This time of year it rains a lot where we live. Due to this, is it even a good idea to place the Nano on the outside of the car?
> 
> Most importantly, since WS is a car guy, where can I place the Nano where he isn't likely going to find it? Inside and outside the car ideas are VERY welcome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know about the strength of the magnet but a good place to put is underneath the drivers side door. If you get under the car there is usually a steel beam that runs the length of the car. Put it on the back side or if you can reach all the way around and put it on top of the beam.


----------



## badbane

RNS said:


> OK ..... Here is my technical situation with my cheating spouse...whom I now know is(or was ) cheating. I have no current access to anything that will help. She has discarded her laptop, and now only uses her phone.(iphone, I do not believe that bluetooth is activated in anyway) I was able log into her verision account and got a little info, but somehow she knew because the password is changed, as well as her email password (though she never uses the email account in question). In the text message details online, I did get enough to get her to reluctantly admit that there were conversations that I she hid, though still maintains she did not cheat (over and over). I myself got everything I needed to know she did. (almost 3 thousand text to this guy in the past month ....ect) I do not have to know what they entailed. I thought we had a good conversation, and would move forward. Though the days after I am still very hurt and want to make sure nothing is being still hidden (but I do not want to rock the boat and make her feel she needs to leave, which I do not want), and I do not have access to those phone records anymore, so in short....I have seen several remote spyphone applications online (where you just have to have a phone number, (I just want to check in from time to time and make sure everything is as she says it is now.) Do these applications really work? No contact with phone, ect
> 
> Thanks in advance


she abandoned the laptop but did she delete the old iphone back ups on there? If not that's probably your best bet. the apple Iphone would definitely require a jailbreak for all spyware. but you can use "find my friends" if you want to know her exact location.


----------



## lesley70

Hi Badbane

please can you help me work out what this is, i found in h history.....could it be work related?

http://www.gmppas.co.uk/SCES/testlogon.aspx?ReturnUrl=/PAWeb/secure/photos.aspx?photo=1&photo=1

When i click on it it says:-

The resource cannot be found.

Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly. 

Requested URL: /SCES/testlogon.aspx


any ideas how i can find out what the photo is or where it is if it is hidden?

Many thanks
Lesley


----------



## badbane

lesley70 said:


> Hi Badbane
> 
> please can you help me work out what this is, i found in h history.....could it be work related?
> 
> http://www.gmppas.co.uk/SCES/testlogon.aspx?ReturnUrl=/PAWeb/secure/photos.aspx?photo=1&photo=1
> 
> When i click on it it says:-
> 
> The resource cannot be found.
> 
> Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly.
> 
> Requested URL: /SCES/testlogon.aspx
> 
> 
> any ideas how i can find out what the photo is or where it is if it is hidden?
> 
> Many thanks
> Lesley


Portalish

I don't know what your husband does but this website is for the police department and I am unfamiliar with it's purpose. It looks like if you are charged or something you can login to view the police reports or pictures. Given that there was a test login and all that it could be that if your husband is a web developer it may have been a test page that Devs use to test before making changes to the live website.

I say that and yet I browsed a bit more and it looks like it is for traffic violations and parking violations. Looks like your H may have gotten a ticket. hmm may not be a big deal but if he got the ticket outside of the OW's house you may have found something. Ask him about the ticket see what he says.


----------



## lesley70

badbane said:


> Portalish
> 
> I don't know what your husband does but this website is for the police department and I am unfamiliar with it's purpose. It looks like if you are charged or something you can login to view the police reports or pictures. Given that there was a test login and all that it could be that if your husband is a web developer it may have been a test page that Devs use to test before making changes to the live website.
> 
> I say that and yet I browsed a bit more and it looks like it is for traffic violations and parking violations. Looks like your H may have gotten a ticket. hmm may not be a big deal but if he got the ticket outside of the OW's house you may have found something. Ask him about the ticket see what he says.


Oooh you are so clever, he did just get a ticket, and to my knowledge there is no OW, just checking as in history and said 'photos' and I couldn't understand why I couldn't access it if it wasn't suspicious. Just doing my wifely duties on a previous WH by trusting but verifying.....

The problem is when you question previous WS about anything even remotely suspicious is I worry he will simply clear down history regardless of innocense! I don't want him doing this for obvious reasons.

Thanks again.


----------



## PamJ

I asked this question elsewhere, and it's not for evidence gathering, but I am trying to find out how I might be able to get the OWH's cell phone #. Is that possible? I've been looking around for a place to find that but cannot so far. I want to contact him directly.


----------



## LostNSpace

Does anyone know if you can get a print out of the text messages sent and recieved from ATT? Can I ask ATT to send me this information?


----------



## BrockLanders

lesley70 said:


> Hi Badbane
> 
> please can you help me work out what this is, i found in h history.....could it be work related?
> 
> http://www.gmppas.co.uk/SCES/testlogon.aspx?ReturnUrl=/PAWeb/secure/photos.aspx?photo=1&photo=1
> 
> When i click on it it says:-
> 
> The resource cannot be found.
> 
> Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly.
> 
> Requested URL: /SCES/testlogon.aspx
> 
> 
> any ideas how i can find out what the photo is or where it is if it is hidden?
> 
> Many thanks
> Lesley


Is your husband a cop? That's to the Greater Manchester Police site to look up offenses.


----------



## badbane

LostNSpace said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a print out of the text messages sent and recieved from ATT? Can I ask ATT to send me this information?


you just login at ATT and look at your bill online you can look back 16 months and even sort by phone number.


----------



## badbane

PamJ said:


> I asked this question elsewhere, and it's not for evidence gathering, but I am trying to find out how I might be able to get the OWH's cell phone #. Is that possible? I've been looking around for a place to find that but cannot so far. I want to contact him directly.


If you know the OW you can probably find an home phone number and then you just call from random numbers. If the wife answers pretend you are a cc company and tell the wife that there have been some suspect charges. If the wife ask just say that because the card is in his name you can only talk to him. Once he is on the phone then you simply introduce yourself and explain to him whats what.


----------



## LostNSpace

badbane said:


> you just login at ATT and look at your bill online you can look back 16 months and even sort by phone number.


I finally got the information. Is there anyway to get the actual text conversations printed? I have the numerous times the messages went back and forth.


----------



## badbane

LostNSpace said:


> I finally got the information. Is there anyway to get the actual text conversations printed? I have the numerous times the messages went back and forth.


There's the rub no att just records the transaction not the text sorry.


----------



## bamaboy

Gathering evidence is a waste of time and causes much much pain. Most states are have no-fault divorces, so it normally doesn't mean much if you have evidence showing they have cheated. Now, I didn't follow by own advice. I used a spy pen next to the computer capture the email passwords and got the iphone password as well. Once I had email I set up my Google account to pop her email off and placed into a folder on my computer. Then late at night I would grab her phone and copy the text messages. Now it nice to know what is going on but it is so painful to hear them lie about a lover when you know differently. If you give yourself away the glimpse into their secret life will be gone, so keep you month shut and swallow the pain.


----------



## badbane

bamaboy said:


> Gathering evidence is a waste of time and causes much much pain. Most states are have no-fault divorces, so it normally doesn't mean much if you have evidence showing they have cheated. Now, I didn't follow by own advice. I used a spy pen next to the computer capture the email passwords and got the iphone password as well. Once I had email I set up my Google account to pop her email off and placed into a folder on my computer. Then late at night I would grab her phone and copy the text messages. Now it nice to know what is going on but it is so painful to hear them lie about a lover when you know differently. If you give yourself away the glimpse into their secret life will be gone, so keep you month shut and swallow the pain.


There is sooooo many people here that will disagree . Especially those that pursue R. If you aren't looking you won't find anything. The evidence is for the BS to get the truth. The pain is not in the gathering of evidence but the uncovering of the truth. If you choose to ignore gathering evidence then you are crippled because you have no way of calling a WS on their lies and deceit.
And you yourself gathered evidence and it used it to uncover the truth.


----------



## palmettostate

I just installed the power spy program. Are there any good tips for configuration that I should know? I don't understand how to set up the email function. For the first few times I have just been looking from his laptop, but I don't know that I will always be home when he is at work and have the time to do that.


----------



## somethingelse

badbane said:


> There is sooooo many people here that will disagree . Especially those that pursue R. If you aren't looking you won't find anything. The evidence is for the BS to get the truth. The pain is not in the gathering of evidence but the uncovering of the truth. If you choose to ignore gathering evidence then you are crippled because you have no way of calling a WS on their lies and deceit.
> And you yourself gathered evidence and it used it to uncover the truth.


I agree. If it wasn't for me spying on my H all these years, I probably wouldn't know half of what he's done. I wouldn't even know who I'm married to. Which would make it easier for him to continue to cheat, because I would still be so naive to it all


----------



## badbane

palmettostate said:


> I just installed the power spy program. Are there any good tips for configuration that I should know? I don't understand how to set up the email function. For the first few times I have just been looking from his laptop, but I don't know that I will always be home when he is at work and have the time to do that.


okay it appears the software will only record emails read in outlook, windows live, mail or incredimail. So if they are using yahoo, gmail, etc. then you will have to rely on the screen shots the program takes. this program has some neat features but it isn't going to be a walk away program you are going to have to check on it regularly and make sure the settings are just so. If it takes a lot of screen caps you need to clear out the ones you don't need regularly to prevent the programs from eating up disk space.


----------



## Overthemoon88

badbane said:


> That's because Black berries were designed around security. I mean they sell serves that will store and encrypt all blackberry communications within and abroad. That's why BB are so common in business. *unless you know the password you will have a hard time getting into it. *I haven't looked too deeply into it but I will do some searching see if there is anything lurking in the deep web.


What if I have the password ?? How do I backup all emails and text in the shortest possible time. Sorry ... A total IT noob here


----------



## palmettostate

badbane said:


> okay it appears the software will only record emails read in outlook, windows live, mail or incredimail. So if they are using yahoo, gmail, etc. then you will have to rely on the screen shots the program takes. this program has some neat features but it isn't going to be a walk away program you are going to have to check on it regularly and make sure the settings are just so. If it takes a lot of screen caps you need to clear out the ones you don't need regularly to prevent the programs from eating up disk space.


Ok screenshots are fine for his email because I have the password too, so I can check it randomly as needed. I use gmail, so I guess I can't set it up to automatically email me reports? That's ok. So far I've been able to check it & clear the logs daily. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostandSad

My husband said he got rid of Facebook on his phone and says he deleted it. We are currently separated so I do not have easy access to his cell phone. 

On our cell phone account that I.check regularly online his is the only phone that has.regular data.usage. It shows data usage every two hours on the dot. I wonder if this is an app or if he is messaging people during work breaks. He works nights but all the women he was trying to sleep with work days. There are text messages to my phone and his next friend only. I was wondering if he was.using another messaging program and if anyone knew a way to check for this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PamJ

"There are text messages to my phone and his next friend only. I was wondering if he was.using another messaging program and if anyone knew a way to check for this."

My H made a point of telling me that, since I now had the Verizon call and message list, I could see that they had really wound down their EA to almost no -contact on their own before I discovered it. Of course that did not include the aol aim program I later discovered they were using on their phones. I have no way of knowing how often they texted that way, or if it also stopped at the same time, just that they used that too and there are many of those services out there. You can check his internet history on his phone and see if he has one of these he is using aol aim, yahoo messenger etc. Mine was deleting all the texts and there was no back up so I didn't actually see the texts. Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## badbane

LostandSad said:


> My husband said he got rid of Facebook on his phone and says he deleted it. We are currently separated so I do not have easy access to his cell phone.
> 
> On our cell phone account that I.check regularly online his is the only phone that has.regular data.usage. It shows data usage every two hours on the dot. I wonder if this is an app or if he is messaging people during work breaks. He works nights but all the women he was trying to sleep with work days. There are text messages to my phone and his next friend only. I was wondering if he was.using another messaging program and if anyone knew a way to check for this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well there are actually two separa facebook apps out there. the regular facebook app and then the facebook messenger which acts more like an IM client. If you tons of tiny data usage showing up then yes he is likely using an Im client. there are a lot of those and figuring out which one is half the battle. ask to see the phone take pictures of his screen and see if you can upload them here or pm me and I will point out any messengerapps.


----------



## purplereign

Hey,

New here. 

Never condone cheating and can definitely help out some people who might be getting run over in the tech category. I'm a firm believer, having been in both a horrible marriage before and having multiple partners over the years who cheated, that you know deep down inside when your partner is being unfaithful.

It takes a strong person to walk away from a bad relationship but it takes an even stronger person to stay married and make it all work. The problem with our generation now is we want and can seek out those who would validate our bad behavior. Got a problem in your marriage? Not getting the "sex you feel you deserve"? It's much easier to cheat than to go to your partner and talk out your problems and feelings.

Anyway enough with my soapbox - if you need help breaking down tech barriers or you're confused about sniping/spying software let me know.:smthumbup:


----------



## ScubaSteve61

badbane said:


> Well there are actually two separa facebook apps out there. the regular facebook app and then the facebook messenger which acts more like an IM client. If you tons of tiny data usage showing up then yes he is likely using an Im client. there are a lot of those and figuring out which one is half the battle. ask to see the phone take pictures of his screen and see if you can upload them here or pm me and I will point out any messengerapps.


Does this fb im chat show on regular fb message history?

And what do you know about the google talk app?


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

Need to know if anyone has suggestions on how to get messages used on Handcent Message for Android? This is my situation http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/64742-should-i-concerned.html and I can't login remotely, by design, and W is now starting-up a potential EA. 

Hancent Message is part of the Handcent Talk suite from what I can tell and there doesn't seem to be a way to properly spy on it other then seeing the activity firsthand. Anybody have any experience with this app?


----------



## sang-froid

My FWH has an iphone 5. I've never owned anything apple so I'm not overly familiar with ios, iTunes, etc. He's given me passwords and permission to access his emails, monitor his phone and internet usage, doesn't use social media any longer. Texts sent show details with our phone carrier but imessages don't show up (I haven't advised him of this, so he may or may not know it). My question is about messenger apps... things like Text+, IM+. He doesn't have any on his phone but in his past purchases it shows a few of these as "not on this iphone". I can think of a few legitimate reasons why he could be showing these on his account (eg investigating them for his mother before she went on a recent trip and was looking for cheap ways to communicate with her family), but we are not to the place where that's the first place my mind went. So does anyone know whether these give you an account so you could install it on a phone in the morning, use it during the day and then uninstall it at the end of the day and then pick up the same account the next day and do it all over again? Would there be any breadcrumbs I could track that type of thing with - i.e. would his data usage show this, or would his iTunes account would it show installations and deletions? iTunes is not something we've discussed as he got the iphone after dday but had an old iTunes account for a prior device years ago, and I've never been on it.


----------



## Squeakr

iTunes does show dates on it, but I can't remember if they show the last time installed. If a new version of the app is released, the iTunes date will show for when the latest version was downloaded (and if iTunes updates the downloaded version, even though it is not on the device, it will show the time stamp for the latest download, so no a good indication of anything).

Most of these apps you mentioned do not have online accounts established, although some like Trillian do establish an online account and enable it to be picked up from any supported device or browser. Bear in mind to, that many cheaters will delete the app before coming home so you will not find it on their device, and then re-download at a later time, when they intend to use it. Think Lather, Rinse, Repeat! They usually don't care about keeping old texts (and those they do care about will be forwarded or downloaded someplace for safe keeping, usually not just on the device). My wife did just these things when she was in her A.


----------



## purplereign

sang-froid said:


> My FWH has an iphone 5. I've never owned anything apple so I'm not overly familiar with ios, iTunes, etc. He's given me passwords and permission to access his emails, monitor his phone and internet usage, doesn't use social media any longer. Texts sent show details with our phone carrier but imessages don't show up (I haven't advised him of this, so he may or may not know it). My question is about messenger apps... things like Text+, IM+. He doesn't have any on his phone but in his past purchases it shows a few of these as "not on this iphone". I can think of a few legitimate reasons why he could be showing these on his account (eg investigating them for his mother before she went on a recent trip and was looking for cheap ways to communicate with her family), but we are not to the place where that's the first place my mind went. So does anyone know whether these give you an account so you could install it on a phone in the morning, use it during the day and then uninstall it at the end of the day and then pick up the same account the next day and do it all over again? Would there be any breadcrumbs I could track that type of thing with - i.e. would his data usage show this, or would his iTunes account would it show installations and deletions? iTunes is not something we've discussed as he got the iphone after dday but had an old iTunes account for a prior device years ago, and I've never been on it.


Imessage is a secure transfer so there is currently no way to track or unencrypt messages sent through this service, much to the DEA's dismay since it seems to be the preferred method for drug dealers to communicate because of the encryption.

His itunes account should show uninstall and install information but my preferred method to get data from an iphone would be to ask to borrow it / use it for the day. Anyone who has anything to hide will go ballistic over this request and well there you will have all the reason you need to ask them to hand over their phone.

Another easy way to track your significant other with iphones is the "find my friends" app/feature. It's basically a tracking software built into the new iOS.

Lastly and because it really needs to be said here - if you think your spouse is cheating then they probably are. I'm a firm believer that when you're in a marriage and know your partner you just know. Furthermore if they care even the least little bit about you then they will take steps to make sure your fears are put at ease.

Lifetime apple user/iphone/ipad/powermac


----------



## sang-froid

Thanks for the info, Squeakr and purplereign. I haven't found anything to support current cheating. He has always been a computer junkie, and when I caught him he voluntarily deleted his facebook account, dirtbag email accounts and nearly gave up using his electronics. He's not possessive of his phone and when we were discussing what I should get for my next phone he offered for me to take his phone to try it out for a day. Sometimes I believe what I'm seeing is what I'm getting, but sometimes I struggle with whether the new attitude is too good to be true...


----------



## purplereign

sang-froid said:


> Thanks for the info, Squeakr and purplereign. I haven't found anything to support current cheating. He has always been a computer junkie, and when I caught him he voluntarily deleted his facebook account, dirtbag email accounts and nearly gave up using his electronics. He's not possessive of his phone and when we were discussing what I should get for my next phone he offered for me to take his phone to try it out for a day. Sometimes I believe what I'm seeing is what I'm getting, but sometimes I struggle with whether the new attitude is too good to be true...


If you were to tell me the above I would suspect more of a gmail account you don't know about. Not that I know your situation but speaking from a guys perspective ... there is such a thing as appearing to be too transparent. Feels almost like he's trying to hard to make you feel like he's not ... sort of like he's thinking there is no possible way you would ever find him out.

I also understand the difficulty in trusting someone who has cheated before. I don't think that feeling ever passes. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Leah77

I've been recovering deleted text messages using Decipher Text, but lately it doesn't seem to be finding anything (even though I can tell he has been texting and deleting). I sync H's phone to iTunes to search for the texts. Would it be better if I set his phone to iCloud? Or should I try a different software? I'm afraid of anything that requires jailbreaking as I'm not very techy. 

By the way, I have a VAR in his car. I've picked up quite a bit as he talks to himself routinely. Sounds like a rehearsal for breaking off his EA but I want to be sure. He's not very transparent with me when we talk - more of a rug sweeper.


----------



## Squeakr

Doesn't matter what you use, as if he deletes the texts and then the system writes over that space without deep forensics tools, you will get nothing as it is considered gone to the system. If you sync'd to iCloud and upped the frequency, then you might get something more, but probably nothing more than if you sync each day.


----------



## Leah77

Thanks for the info, Squeakr. So, I don't know anything about Google Voice, except it looks like you can auto forward text messages to numerous phones. Can this be accomplished without a specific phone user knowing it? I haven't seen anyone discussing Google Voice as a stealth tool, so I'm guessing it's not likely to work out.


----------



## Squeakr

Google Voice, would be stealth in that it uses data, so the usage would show as data and not be seen in the billing other than data, especially if he is uses the applications. Not sure if they were forwarded as texts whether they would show in the texts billing (if they do it would show it coming from a google number and not the "true" originating number.


----------



## sang-froid

purplereign said:


> If you were to tell me the above I would suspect more of a gmail account you don't know about. Not that I know your situation but speaking from a guys perspective ... there is such a thing as appearing to be too transparent. Feels almost like he's trying to hard to make you feel like he's not ... sort of like he's thinking there is no possible way you would ever find him out.
> 
> I also understand the difficulty in trusting someone who has cheated before. I don't think that feeling ever passes. Good luck with everything!


The possibility of a secret email account has occurred to me, along with the possibility of a burner phone (although I think he's too frugal to pay for a second phone). I've done a lot of reading, researching, and eliminating possibilities. He underestimated me before and was shocked and shamed by how much I figured out and confronted him with. 

If he's sincere, the reason for the transparency is that he realizes how badly he hurt me, how fortunate he is to be with me, that I am what he wants and that he is willing to do whatever I ask to prove it. It crushes him to know that I don't view him as "I'm so lucky to have you" anymore so from that point of view the exaggerated transparency is believable - anything to make me believe in him again. I'm not a naturally trusting soul and realize the risk I'm taking in giving him this chance, so it's going to take a while before he earns his way to me mostly believing him rather than mostly doubting him. 

Thanks again for your thoughts, and to everyone else for the information in this thread.


----------



## BrockLanders

Also you might want to think of a secret gmail account accessed by a non traditional web browser on mobile; Dolphin, Opera, etc.


----------



## sang-froid

BrockLanders said:


> Also you might want to think of a secret gmail account accessed by a non traditional web browser on mobile; Dolphin, Opera, etc.


And... that's how he's looking at porn without it showing up in his google history. He isn't deleting his history within the alternate browser, which means he either isn't trying to hide it but doesn't want it in his google history where anyone in the house can see it, or that he does want to hide it and doesn't realize I would look there. 

So, seeing that doesn't mean he's doing any more than looking at porn. But the fact that he is doing it in a way that feels sneaky doesn't give me that warm and fuzzy "he's being 100% above board like he wants me to believe feeling".


----------



## pollywog

I put a keylogger on our computer and got a password I needed. He has the other passwords saved on robo 2 go and it only asks for a master to log him in, never shows other passwords, just automatically logs him in. That is not a big deal because I got the main one. 

I need to get some pics off his Galaxy S 11. He has them in keepsafe and I do have password for that app however he has the phone locked at times. He rarely leaves it out of his site, always with him. I checked it this morning and it was unlocked but he took a quick shower and I had to put phone back. Is there anyway to get info off the android without having to install a program directly to the phone? 

I already know he is having an affair, but he keeps denying it. OW is planning a future with him but he tells me he is not leaving me. I saw the email where she said she could not wait until he could spend every night with her. But I cannot show the email because my state has laws against getting into an email that is not mine. He uses keepsafe to hide his pics and texts with her. I looked at the cain/abel program but too complicated for me to try to get the wifi info or whatever that program does via wifi. 

My heart is broken, but I am telling him this weekend he has to go. If he does not then 180 wll be in full force. I think he wants his cake and eat it too, but not happening here. He looked me square in the face and said I have not cheated on you, but he has, he spent 10 hours with her Saturday and after reading her email I know full well what happened. 

Any ideas when a WS will not let phone alone. He sleeps with it right beside him in the guest room and will hear it if I unplug it or the light will come one and wake him up. Oh and he stopped backing up his phone to Kies when the affair started.


----------



## RealMess

Can anyone help me find the email address associated with my husbands second facebook account?

Maybe this can help someone .... I was driven crazy for months looking at the laptop history and seeing messages from the GF and image files that appeared to not exist on the laptop. Once I handed proof of the affair to him he confessed how he hid it. He created a hidden partition in the laptop and stored all the pics and messages in there. So if you're searching for proof google how to find a hidden partition.

My honest advise is stop looking, it can only drive you nuts, if you need to look for this stuff then it's time to get out (easier said than done I know, as I haven't left yet but I wish I had gone a loooong time ago)


----------



## pollywog

Yes that is true realmess. I already know he is having an affair, but he keeps saying I am crazy and just imagining it. He is the one leaving because I will not give up my home, just a matter of time when he does actually leave. 

I just don't like being told I am crazy when I know he is lying about it. I also wanted the pics for in case he gets nasty in the divorce, kind of like bargaining power because he is not going to want just anyone to see them.


----------



## RealMess

Hi Pollywog, have been there. Last January he said I was a lunatic who imagines things and if I didn't go the doctor and get help he would have to divorce me. Because I could see things one minute that were gone the next I really did question my own sanity. Can you believe it, I did go to the doctor and say I am imagining things!!! 

Please don't let him do this to you. Of course it is nice to have concrete proof but even if you are imagining it do you want to be married to someone who makes you feel so insecure?

Oh dear, if only I could take my own advise


----------



## BrockLanders

There was an issue with the Galaxy II lock screen you might be able to exploit:

AT&T Samsung Galaxy S II lock screen security flaw, and how to fix it - Android Community

Alternatively you could do a factory data reset if you know his google credentials. It would be obvious to him if you did it, but you would be able to see some things on the phone.


----------



## pollywog

He changed his password to his google account. I thought about a factory reset, but really hate to be that malicious even tho he has not cared about my feelings. I will check out the link, thanks. We have the Sprint S2.

@realmess - no I do not like the insecure feeling and I have mind movies running non stop because I know he is seeing her and it just will not stop. He will leave, just a matter of when.

I tried the security flaw thing on my phone (exactly like his) and Sprint must have fixed it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BrockLanders

I just tested this one on my Samsung Note II and it works. It relies on the emergency contacts feature.
New Samsung flaw allows 'total bypass' of Android lock screen | ZDNet


----------



## pollywog

Is the emergency contact someone in your contacts list? I tried it with my phone and it said number now an emergency number. I read the article, very interesting as well as the comments. 

I would have less than 10 minutes with the phone in the mornings. He does nap on weekends but could get up and catch me with phone (horror).


----------



## notmarriedyet

does anyone know if the app "ChatOn" comes pre-installed on the galaxy tablet? 

Or is this something you would install?


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

Anybody know the best setting for mobistealth call recording for a droid razr maxx? Setting 'A' 'Mode 1' = no audio.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> Is the emergency contact someone in your contacts list? I tried it with my phone and it said number now an emergency number. I read the article, very interesting as well as the comments.
> 
> I would have less than 10 minutes with the phone in the mornings. He does nap on weekends but could get up and catch me with phone (horror).


The number had to be in my emergency contacts list. I don't use the featuee and had to set it up. It did work though, but I use a non official ROM.


----------



## badbane

Overthemoon88 said:


> What if I have the password ?? How do I backup all emails and text in the shortest possible time. Sorry ... A total IT noob here


Depends I'd say get ms outlook and use that to pull all of the emails off of the account.


----------



## badbane

whatslovegottodowithit? said:


> Need to know if anyone has suggestions on how to get messages used on Handcent Message for Android? This is my situation http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/64742-should-i-concerned.html and I can't login remotely, by design, and W is now starting-up a potential EA.
> 
> Hancent Message is part of the Handcent Talk suite from what I can tell and there doesn't seem to be a way to properly spy on it other then seeing the activity firsthand. Anybody have any experience with this app?


hmm never heard of hancent I will look into it.


----------



## badbane

purplereign said:


> Imessage is a secure transfer so there is currently no way to track or unencrypt messages sent through this service, much to the DEA's dismay since it seems to be the preferred method for drug dealers to communicate because of the encryption.
> 
> His itunes account should show uninstall and install information but my preferred method to get data from an iphone would be to ask to borrow it / use it for the day. Anyone who has anything to hide will go ballistic over this request and well there you will have all the reason you need to ask them to hand over their phone.
> 
> Another easy way to track your significant other with iphones is the "find my friends" app/feature. It's basically a tracking software built into the new iOS.
> 
> Lastly and because it really needs to be said here - if you think your spouse is cheating then they probably are. I'm a firm believer that when you're in a marriage and know your partner you just know. Furthermore if they care even the least little bit about you then they will take steps to make sure your fears are put at ease.
> 
> Lifetime apple user/iphone/ipad/powermac


I actually have a step by step guide on here on how to use find my friends to track. I think I did in between pages 25 and 35. Man I have been a away a week and this thread blew up.


----------



## badbane

pollywog said:


> I put a keylogger on our computer and got a password I needed. He has the other passwords saved on robo 2 go and it only asks for a master to log him in, never shows other passwords, just automatically logs him in. That is not a big deal because I got the main one.
> 
> I need to get some pics off his Galaxy S 11. He has them in keepsafe and I do have password for that app however he has the phone locked at times. He rarely leaves it out of his site, always with him. I checked it this morning and it was unlocked but he took a quick shower and I had to put phone back. Is there anyway to get info off the android without having to install a program directly to the phone?
> 
> I already know he is having an affair, but he keeps denying it. OW is planning a future with him but he tells me he is not leaving me. I saw the email where she said she could not wait until he could spend every night with her. But I cannot show the email because my state has laws against getting into an email that is not mine. He uses keepsafe to hide his pics and texts with her. I looked at the cain/abel program but too complicated for me to try to get the wifi info or whatever that program does via wifi.
> 
> My heart is broken, but I am telling him this weekend he has to go. If he does not then 180 wll be in full force. I think he wants his cake and eat it too, but not happening here. He looked me square in the face and said I have not cheated on you, but he has, he spent 10 hours with her Saturday and after reading her email I know full well what happened.
> 
> Any ideas when a WS will not let phone alone. He sleeps with it right beside him in the guest room and will hear it if I unplug it or the light will come one and wake him up. Oh and he stopped backing up his phone to Kies when the affair started.


how could he prove you hacked the account. lol you just say you got on the computer and the account was already logged in.


----------



## badbane

PamJ said:


> I asked this question elsewhere, and it's not for evidence gathering, but I am trying to find out how I might be able to get the OWH's cell phone #. Is that possible? I've been looking around for a place to find that but cannot so far. I want to contact him directly.


Two words here Social media. Don't worry so much about how you contact the OWH. make sure the initial message is a private one. Posting it publicly will only hurt your credibility. PM him on facebook or look up his employment. Getting creative is going to be your best form of getting in contact with him.


----------



## pollywog

badbane said:


> how could he prove you hacked the account. lol you just say you got on the computer and the account was already logged in.



Confronted on Sunday, told him he left his phone unlocked and I found it after seeing a look on his face and knowing it was a text for a "recap" of their time together. He was shocked, not sure if because he had been caught in a lie (many lies) or the fact he thinks he left his phone unlocked  This after he told me I had no clue about her, anything about them being nothing but old friends yada yada. He must think I am plum stupid, but got news for him and after 15 years he should know better. When I said the last line of that email his jaw dropped and he looked pitiful. (not that I care) I told him I was hurt and humiliated that he would do that to me. I told him I want her as humiliated as I am. 

He has not left his phone alone for a minute since I told him I looked in it. I want to get behind his keep safe app for the pictures and texts. Not sure how I will get his phone tho.

I know I am getting a divorce but I need all the proof I can get. My state is no fault and I have a good bit of money that was gifted to me.Had he not cheated, I would not be as stingy about $$$. I don't think that counts as marital assets, but want to be sure. I hope with more the more crap I have the easier it will be. Still debating the VAR and the GPS in "my" vehicle. 

Thanks for the help/info.


----------



## harrybrown

So I was able to get the hard drive, not hooked up to the computer anymore. How do I look for deleted pictures that she looked at on the internet in private browing? I think it had a picture of her and him on our bed.


----------



## badbane

harrybrown said:


> So I was able to get the hard drive, not hooked up to the computer anymore. How do I look for deleted pictures that she looked at on the internet in private browing? I think it had a picture of her and him on our bed.


two options you can put the drive in a computer you already own and do a search on the drive. You need a pro version of windows to actually be able to see the pictures because pro windows will let you take ownership of the files and get past permission locks.

the other option is go buy a usb to sata converter and you can use the internal hard drive externall via the usb converter.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> two options you can put the drive in a computer you already own and do a search on the drive. You need a pro version of windows to actually be able to see the pictures because pro windows will let you take ownership of the files and get past permission locks.
> 
> the other option is go buy a usb to sata converter and you can use the internal hard drive externall via the usb converter.


You could put it in your computer and boot from a live CD as well.


----------



## littleme

I'm pretty positive it's been asked but seeing as there's so many pages, it would take me some time to find what I need.

What's the best mobile spy for an iPhone that will be 100% hidden? I'm leaning towards using one but the only thing stopping me is the fear that my SO will stumble upon it while using the phone. Anyone currently using one and have found it to be completely invisible?


----------



## pollywog

I was going to put one by spector soft on my WS but we run Lookout and they told me it will disable it every time it scans. No way around it without getting rid of Lookout and I cannot do that.

iphone may be different tho.


----------



## Squeakr

Bear in mind that lots of the spyware for the iPhone needs to be installed on Jailbroken devices and most of the the latest firmwares don't have JB's available for them, as the holes being used were closed.


----------



## littleme

Squeakr said:


> Bear in mind that lots of the spyware for the iPhone needs to be installed on Jailbroken devices and most of the the latest firmwares don't have JB's available for them, as the holes being used were closed.


Yeah, I've been searching a few mobile spys and they all seem to need a jail broken device. I'm not sure how I can get my SO to let me do that or without them realizing it's been done. Bummer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

littleme said:


> I'm pretty positive it's been asked but seeing as there's so many pages, it would take me some time to find what I need.
> 
> What's the best mobile spy for an iPhone that will be 100% hidden? I'm leaning towards using one but the only thing stopping me is the fear that my SO will stumble upon it while using the phone. Anyone currently using one and have found it to be completely invisible?


If you aren't comfortable jailbreaking an IPHone then don't even bother trying. You can use find my friends to track his location sharing his location on his phone with your phone permanently.


----------



## badbane

badbane said:


> How to utilize find my friends as a tracker.
> 
> You will need an iPhone and your Partners iphone.
> The password to your and your partners Apple ID
> 
> Download the find my friends app (it is free) on both phones.
> 
> Open up the app on your partners iPhone and then your phone.
> 
> Next in your partners phone invite yourself via your apple Id.
> 
> Next on your phone access your apple Id email and accept the invite.
> 
> Accept the invite and on your partners phone a notification will pop up and you will verify the access to your partners location on his/her phone.
> 
> Now hide the app as best you can drag it to a group of apps or put it on the second or third page. Then give the phone back.
> 
> You now can open up the app on your phone and see where your SO is. Please don't abuse this this could be easily use to stalk innocent people. Be responsible.


repost of the find my friends instructions.


----------



## Nujabes

I like this thread. I'm also a computer tech savvy as well. I hope you can put up a thread and sticky it and all of the people who can contribute to your tutorials or advice would be great!


----------



## LetDownNTX

Is there a GPS tracker/app for the Iphone 4 that is better then the Find My Friends app? The FMF app is very vague and it has caused me unnecessary anxiety. WH said yesterday he wished there was something that was more accurate cause he's tired of me getting pissy when he's not where it says he is. Im pretty sure the accuracy is because he is not connected to wi-fi and it is just picking up a signal from the nearest tower!?


----------



## BrockLanders

LetDownNTX said:


> Is there a GPS tracker/app for the Iphone 4 that is better then the Find My Friends app? The FMF app is very vague and it has caused me unnecessary anxiety. WH said yesterday he wished there was something that was more accurate cause he's tired of me getting pissy when he's not where it says he is. Im pretty sure the accuracy is because he is not connected to wi-fi and it is just picking up a signal from the nearest tower!?


Try google latitude


----------



## gdtm0111

Problem with these two iPhone apps, is you need their Apple ID password.

Noticed my wife responding to something this morning on her iPhone, when she told me she was making a shopping list. Screen was blue not yellow like the Notes app. Then it appeared she was maybe deleting something. After she closed that she went into the Notes app.

I hate to assume, but my mind is telling me she was responding to an email (she has 3 accounts) and then deleting the traces of it.

Side note: the Search iPhone page (swipe left to right from main screen) is great for looking up phone numbers (or email) that don't recognize. It doesn't open any app unless you click on something found.


----------



## Flygirl

LetDownNTX said:


> Is there a GPS tracker/app for the Iphone 4 that is better then the Find My Friends app? The FMF app is very vague and it has caused me unnecessary anxiety. WH said yesterday he wished there was something that was more accurate cause he's tired of me getting pissy when he's not where it says he is. Im pretty sure the accuracy is because he is not connected to wi-fi and it is just picking up a signal from the nearest tower!?


I've been using an app called "find iphone" and it works great. You have to have the same Apple ID though.


----------



## Flygirl

arbitrator said:


> *Anyone out there conversent with FB postings and messaging? I've got a few questions about it.*
> 
> *
> On posting on FB, can everyone who is a friend of the FB user see what it is that they post?
> 
> How does a FB user save a posting that they have either made or have received from another FB user?
> 
> Can anyone who is a friend of such a FB user actually see what it is that is actually saved by the FB user?
> 
> Regarding Instant Messaging on FB, can those messages be saved in any way, by either the sender or the recipient?
> 
> Provided these messages are saved, can they be deleted in any way, and if so, by whom?
> *
> *Thanks!*


1. It depends on the settings. You can block some friends or even groups of friends from seeing what you have posted. 
2. The only way a post would be deleted is if the person who wrote it deleted it. If someone makes a post on your wall, you can't delete it but you hide it from timeline so it doesn't show. 
3. No one know can tell if you delete things.


----------



## TryingToRecover

gdtm0111 said:


> Problem with these two iPhone apps, is you need their Apple ID password.
> 
> Noticed my wife responding to something this morning on her iPhone, when she told me she was making a shopping list. Screen was blue not yellow like the Notes app. Then it appeared she was maybe deleting something. After she closed that she went into the Notes app.
> 
> I hate to assume, but my mind is telling me she was responding to an email (she has 3 accounts) and then deleting the traces of it.
> 
> Side note: the Search iPhone page (swipe left to right from main screen) is great for looking up phone numbers (or email) that don't recognize. It doesn't open any app unless you click on
> something found.


Not saying this is your situation but something to consider. I have an iPhone and when I'm texting someone who also uses an iPhone, my text is in a blue "text balloon" rather than a green text balloon when I'm texting someone with a different type of phone. Like you mentioned, the Notes app is definitely yellow.


----------



## badbane

LetDownNTX said:


> Is there a GPS tracker/app for the Iphone 4 that is better then the Find My Friends app? The FMF app is very vague and it has caused me unnecessary anxiety. WH said yesterday he wished there was something that was more accurate cause he's tired of me getting pissy when he's not where it says he is. Im pretty sure the accuracy is because he is not connected to wi-fi and it is just picking up a signal from the nearest tower!?


ummm that's a negative the fmf is literally getting gps coordinates and forwards them to your phone. So wifi or 3g doesn't matter. So unless your in the stixx or are living under a bridge the fmf is going to tell you exactly where he is. don't let him blow smoke up your you know what. I would highly suggest looking into the problem here.


----------



## LetDownNTX

badbane said:


> ummm that's a negative the fmf is literally getting gps coordinates and forwards them to your phone. So wifi or 3g doesn't matter. So unless your in the stixx or are living under a bridge the fmf is going to tell you exactly where he is. don't let him blow smoke up your you know what. I would highly suggest looking into the problem here.


I dont think its entirely accurate. I have it on my phone, two of my kids phones and my WH's phone. The other day my kids and I were sitting in the same room and it showed my son down the road about a block away.

When my husband is at work, and I know he's at work it will show he is over a block away at times. And at times its very sluggish with "catching" up. I have googled and alot of people complain about its accuracy.


----------



## badbane

LetDownNTX said:


> I dont think its entirely accurate. I have it on my phone, two of my kids phones and my WH's phone. The other day my kids and I were sitting in the same room and it showed my son down the road about a block away.
> 
> When my husband is at work, and I know he's at work it will show he is over a block away at times. And at times its very sluggish with "catching" up. I have googled and alot of people complain about its accuracy.


That's because you all were indoors. Gps uses three time synchronized satellites that pin point someones location. That's why it was inaccurate. So if your H is supposed to be at work or at a meeting at X. and it shows him across town. That's not even close. So please don't let him trick you it doesn't matter what GPS you use as soon as you go indoors gps stops working.


----------



## gdtm0111

Well I'm pretty sure she is hiding something in her Yahoo email account.

Bane - any idea if the iTunes backup files will store email? I need to figure out how to read the files, when her iPhone had a pass code the files appeared encrypted.


----------



## LetDownNTX

badbane said:


> That's because you all were indoors. Gps uses three time synchronized satellites that pin point someones location. That's why it was inaccurate. So if your H is supposed to be at work or at a meeting at X. and it shows him across town. That's not even close. So please don't let him trick you it doesn't matter what GPS you use as soon as you go indoors gps stops working.


Im not easily fooled, believe me Im on it!! 

When I saw its not accurate I dont mean its as extreme as across town I mean within a few blocks at times. He has to go get parts for work near his work and it usually shows him in the strip center across the street. That kind of thing is annoying because he could be at the parts place or he could be in the parking lot meeting up with his OW. Maybe I just need to have him microchipped!


----------



## badbane

gdtm0111 said:


> Well I'm pretty sure she is hiding something in her Yahoo email account.
> 
> Bane - any idea if the iTunes backup files will store email? I need to figure out how to read the files, when her iPhone had a pass code the files appeared encrypted.


I tunes doesn't back up emails but they do backup email account settings. Theoretically if you could figure out her old backups you could restore them to a new apple iphone and the account info would be in the phone.


----------



## badbane

LetDownNTX said:


> Im not easily fooled, believe me Im on it!!
> 
> When I saw its not accurate I dont mean its as extreme as across town I mean within a few blocks at times. He has to go get parts for work near his work and it usually shows him in the strip center across the street. That kind of thing is annoying because he could be at the parts place or he could be in the parking lot meeting up with his OW. Maybe I just need to have him microchipped!


Well if he knows you are watching him via the phone. Then a backup source of monitoring would be best. So maybe put a VAR in the car or something else that he doesn't know about.


----------



## Squeakr

badbane said:


> That's because you all were indoors. Gps uses three time synchronized satellites that pin point someones location. That's why it was inaccurate. So if your H is supposed to be at work or at a meeting at X. and it shows him across town. That's not even close. So please don't let him trick you it doesn't matter what GPS you use as soon as you go indoors gps stops working.


GPS doesn't always stop indoors. It depends like all other signals on the penetration capability of the signal (that can depend upon the materials of the walls and roofs as well as the atmospheric conditions that exist), as my Garmin works within my house depending on where I am and the amount of penetration the signal requires and when setting up the crytographic GPS signals while in the military sometimes we had to go outside and others we had strong signal within the shop to install the codes. 

The settings within the Apple apps are set to rely mainly on GPS chips within the device as a primary, but when out of signal range they will triangulate based upon other present and "verifiable" signals, such as nearest cellular radio towers and wifi availability (the wifi usage also depends on the wifi installation as not all wifi broadcasts are set up to report location specifics). 

These differentiations are all the reasons for the inaccuracies that others have been reporting.


----------



## badbane

Nujabes said:


> I like this thread. I'm also a computer tech savvy as well. I hope you can put up a thread and sticky it and all of the people who can contribute to your tutorials or advice would be great!


ANyone that knows any tricks of the trade or advanced hacking is welcome. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong and do whatever you want. This is about evidence gathering and helping out the BS find she he or she needs to move forward with their live. This thread is for all don't feel like you need my permission to post info about VAR, hacking, phone cracking, tutorials, and general advice. The mods don't sticky much heck even the newbie thread isn't stickied. So by all means keep the thread going, and keep the information flowing.


----------



## pollywog

I want to be able to get files off phone without having to have phone..LOL I know that is not possible, but would like to get some pics/vids off there. He sleeps with it under his pillow and always has it in his pocket other wise. I am chicken to put VAR in car, afraid he will find it. Getting ready to pull deleted files off the computer tho  a friend is sending me some sort of disk to do that with.


----------



## Betrayedred

My WH doesn't back up his iphone 4s to the computer, he backs up everything to the cloud. How can I access this? And there's no way I can get his phone...he sleeps with it under his side of the mattress, which is right next to the wall.


----------



## pollywog

I guess no way to hack an icloud or whatever the storage for iphones is?

WS went out to cut grass yesterday and I searched this house over for his phone, no luck and he sleeps with it under his pillow. He keeps his dirty secrets behind Keep Safe, which is only stored on his phone. I have pass code but have to get phone to use it.


----------



## notmarriedyet

I think you pretty much know something is going in with the way he guards that phone, that's insanity. 

I would snatch it from him. Either that or demand to see it. Me or the phone!


----------



## pollywog

I know exactly what is going on, but want the vids/pics to hopefully get him to see things my way and just leave  without too much drama or hassle.


----------



## PamJ

That is crazy, to not be demanding or taking the phone from him. I remember one night shortly after D Day that he came home late and there was something that didn't make sense to me in his timeline or something and he had left his phone in the car, which he never does. I got up from the table where we were, walked out to the car, got the phone and checked it in front of him. Everything was fine but I had to know, and he knew it, and he was fine with it as long as it helped me. That's the difference. They have to be willing to do whatever we need, without complaint. That's how I know he's serious about us.


----------



## pollywog

He will not give me his phone. He asked to see mine and I handed it over simply because I have nothing to hide. But he refuses to let me see his after he thinks I got into it. He said he was "looking for something" on my phone but would not tell me which app he was looking for. 

We are divorcing anyway so no threats will make him hand over his phone. He went to sleep with it on the table beside his bed last night. I stepped to the door to see if he was snoring and was gonna snatch it, he looked up and said what? I said nothing, just making sure you were ok (he had been sick earlier) but when I went back by the phone was not there.


----------



## badbane

Betrayedred said:


> My WH doesn't back up his iphone 4s to the computer, he backs up everything to the cloud. How can I access this? And there's no way I can get his phone...he sleeps with it under his side of the mattress, which is right next to the wall.


you just need the password for is apple id. then you login and look.


----------



## badbane

pollywog said:


> He will not give me his phone. He asked to see mine and I handed it over simply because I have nothing to hide. But he refuses to let me see his after he thinks I got into it. He said he was "looking for something" on my phone but would not tell me which app he was looking for.
> 
> We are divorcing anyway so no threats will make him hand over his phone. He went to sleep with it on the table beside his bed last night. I stepped to the door to see if he was snoring and was gonna snatch it, he looked up and said what? I said nothing, just making sure you were ok (he had been sick earlier) but when I went back by the phone was not there.


yea you can bet he keeps his dirty little secrets on there. And what computer does he sync his phone too.


----------



## pollywog

badbane said:


> yea you can bet he keeps his dirty little secrets on there. And what computer does he sync his phone too.


He does not sync his phone any longer and when he did sync it was to an old computer, we just built a new one. \I do plan to pull files off the old hard drive to get all the family photo's ect off, but also plan to look for "other stuff". BTW, how will I get those off the old hard drive? I found a program called disk digger that looks easy enough to use. 

He keeps his trash behind the Keep Safe app, that requires a code (which I have) and they are only stored on the phone, not a cloud or anywhere else.


----------



## badbane

pollywog said:


> He does not sync his phone any longer and when he did sync it was to an old computer, we just built a new one. \I do plan to pull files off the old hard drive to get all the family photo's ect off, but also plan to look for "other stuff". BTW, how will I get those off the old hard drive? I found a program called disk digger that looks easy enough to use.
> 
> He keeps his trash behind the Keep Safe app, that requires a code (which I have) and they are only stored on the phone, not a cloud or anywhere else.


the keep safe app may store data on computer like other apps. You may be able to recover the data on an identical device if you could recover the old iphone backups from the old HD.


----------



## pollywog

badbane said:


> the keep safe app may store data on computer like other apps. You may be able to recover the data on an identical device if you could recover the old iphone backups from the old HD.


I have the same phone he does, but I think he had stopped backing up his phone before he go the keep safe app. I still want to go thru the other hard drive tho.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

If you are using the program iphone backup extractor, and have had no luck with finding the texts you need, I discovered tonight that there is a file in there that captures random threads of texts and words entered. Yes, it's like a puzzle with missing, jumbled pieces, BUT there are also coherent threads as well. For example, I learned tonight (and this was AFTER I supposedly was told "everything" - pfft) that my stbxwh "gifted" a mutual female friend of ours a lap dance at a strip club. An event he (conveniently) "forgot". I'm not going to post it here publicly (because I don't want to give a heads up to the WSs on covering their tracks) but PM me and I'll tell you what to do.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Forgot to add, this will only work if they backup to the PC.


----------



## notmarriedyet

I am NOT interested in installing an extractor to my SOs computer. 

I am also frustrated by wading thru so many long SHA1 file names. 

Does anyone know of a list of files with the long file names you can access via /mobile sync/backup (I know there's more to this file destination) and their contents? Like a list of the file name, then something staring what the info is from. 

Besides the one that begins with 3d0d, etc. 

I am more looking for installed app data, chrome and / or fire fox if it is possible to find these. 

I also came across a file the other day with a bunch of what seems like keywords, listed in alphabetical order. Strange. The first part was incomplete strings of sentences using those words. 

Anyone know what that files means/is?

I hope someone knows what the devil I'm talking about and I don't sound dumb....TIA


----------



## ScorchedEarth

General message - if you can access the iphone backup files, but don't want to put any extractor software on your computer, just copy those files onto a USB stick and transfer them to another PC that your WH/WW/WSO doesn't access and do it there.

Ta-daaaaa!


----------



## fooledtwice

My husband has an Iphone is there any way to find out for sure if he is cheating and with who by deleted texts etc? free or cheap.
he just broke my kids hearts when I am pretty sure and I need to cancel their disney trip monday morning. with only 15 tildays til we were suppose to leave.


----------



## verify

Can anyone tell me more about ...

1) Cain & Abel  What will it give me, other than the IP addresses of the devices connected to the router?
i.e. would I be able to see website addresess that other users are viewing? Chat messages being sent or recieved and or the name/number of the recipients?

2) Fchat  I tried to download this (from a link on this thread) but my Avira ant-virus didn't like it one bit.
I would have to dissable the anti-virus in order to download & install it, but I don't know whether it _actually_ contains a virus or whether it's the the type of software (i.e. manipulative).
I'm not sure whether it would be of any use to me anyway.
The chat messages that I want to recover were from January of this year (so would that be too far back?) & I already have one side of the conversations via my keyboard logger.
Also: the original messages were deleted & the recipient was un-friended from Facebook
So, basically; Does it
a) retrieve both sides of the conversation?
b) retrieve 6-moth old messages?
c) retrieve messages that have been deleted?

Thanks


----------



## Natalie39

Idk if anyone mentioned this, BUT I have has great success with GPS tracking. I am separated from a man who is an ex-undercover detective. He is excellent at covering his tracks and getting away with everything. I brainstormed how I could bust him. He even caught and attempted to arrest the PI I hired. However, I had an old phone and installed a tracking on it which was a free app. I doubled bagged it in a ziplock bag, then duct taped it under his toolbox in his truck. It was filly charged and I was able to track him for three days! That's how I finally caught the s.o.b after years of hitting brick walls!


----------



## Flygirl

We installed Linxup on my son's truck. It plugs into OBDII port under the dash board and about 2 ft from steering wheel. You log in on your phone or computer and you can see where he's been, where he's at, and how fast he's going. You can even see if they sat idle and how long.


----------



## toblkflys

Is there anyway to retrieve a password to a gmail account without her knowing? Also, do you know of anyway to bypass the password on an iphone?


----------



## pollywog

Put a keylogger on her computer unless she just uses her phone for gmail. That is how I got my WS password to lots of things. But gmail will show logs from when last log in and ip address so log in from same computer she does. Unless she does not know where to look for the logs.

I wish I had of thought of the old phone gps thing to hide in vehicle. Cannot put anything in OBDII port because he would see it. He uses that port for some tech thing to check out the vehicle.


----------



## Natalie39

I'm trying to get in my H AT&T bill. Has anyone has any luck with this? I know his password to his email. I have previously gotten in, but the s.o.b has changed his password. I want confirmation on one thing, then I'm done, forever...

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## soccermom2three

Natalie, I posted this up thread but will do it again. Register for your own user account at att.com. If you have his ss# you should be able to use it to link his user account to your user account then you should be able to view his bill.


----------



## pollywog

My WS has pics and vids stored on a usb stick. He opens them on the computer but the logger does not capture what is on the usb device. If I use a program like recuva or disk digger, will it pull up everything that has been viewed on the computer from the hard drive? He took them off his phone because he tossed it to me and sad here look all you want, nothing there. So he put them on the usb he takes to work with all his passwords I assume. I know he opens on the computer because it shows the drive was used, just not what is on the drive. I thought the logger showed that a few years ago when I used it, but maybe not. Any ideas?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

pollywog said:


> He does not sync his phone any longer and when he did sync it was to an old computer, we just built a new one. \I do plan to pull files off the old hard drive to get all the family photo's ect off, but also plan to look for "other stuff". BTW, how will I get those off the old hard drive? I found a program called disk digger that looks easy enough to use.


I'm not tech savy, but I had some old computers which contained old music files and important documents.

You can look into picking up one of these:








It is called an external enclosure. They run anywhere from 5 to 50 dollars depending on your OS. The most I paid, three different hard drives, was $14. All are different companies and all work well. Just make sure you get the correct one to match your hard drive, which you'll also have to remove. No, it isn't as hard as it sounds.

The older the computer the cheaper the enclosure. The oldest one I had was from 2001 and the enclosure works perfectly.


----------



## badbane

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I'm not tech savy, but I had some old computers which contained old music files and important documents.
> 
> You can look into picking up one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called an external enclosure. They run anywhere from 5 to 50 dollars depending on your OS. The most I paid, three different hard drives, was $14. All are different companies and all work well. Just make sure you get the correct one to match your hard drive, which you'll also have to remove. No, it isn't as hard as it sounds.
> 
> The older the computer the cheaper the enclosure. The oldest one I had was from 2001 and the enclosure works perfectly.


You can also just by an adapter. I don't trust external hd's anymore since I had several bad experiences with them. So I just get an little usb to Sata and Ide adapter. 

Ultra USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Cable for 2.5-Inch/ 3.5-Inch / 5.25-Inch Drive with Power Adapter at TigerDirect.com


----------



## badbane

pollywog said:


> My WS has pics and vids stored on a usb stick. He opens them on the computer but the logger does not capture what is on the usb device. If I use a program like recuva or disk digger, will it pull up everything that has been viewed on the computer from the hard drive? He took them off his phone because he tossed it to me and sad here look all you want, nothing there. So he put them on the usb he takes to work with all his passwords I assume. I know he opens on the computer because it shows the drive was used, just not what is on the drive. I thought the logger showed that a few years ago when I used it, but maybe not. Any ideas?


hmmmmmmm do you have a computer with windows 7 pro or xp pro?


----------



## redtulips

ooohhh.. I found out by accident. Evidence gathering... all I did was monitor our accounts, i got his passwords, he gave me access to his phone and i knew his schedule for a while.


----------



## badbane

toblkflys said:


> Is there anyway to retrieve a password to a gmail account without her knowing? Also, do you know of anyway to bypass the password on an iphone?


There used to be a work around but the bypass made it to youtube and apple patched it out. what version of the os is on the phone if he never updates it you might be in luck.


----------



## pollywog

badbane said:


> hmmmmmmm do you have a computer with windows 7 pro or xp pro?


We have win 7 home on his computer and I have win xp on laptop. The win 7 one is a newly built computer of about a month.


----------



## Married0803

Tried to go the secret question route on a yahoo email account but I got a message saying the secret questions are not available because yahoo believes the account may be compromised. Anyone know why this happened? On my own yahoo account the secret questions work. Will that person now get an email letting them know someone tried to access the account?


----------



## badbane

pollywog said:


> We have win 7 home on his computer and I have win xp on laptop. The win 7 one is a newly built computer of about a month.


In your situation I would consider trying to setup a remote desktop deal. Teamviewer on his computer and your other computer. When he plugs in his USB stick make sure you are not anywhere near him when he plugs in the usb stick. Find a chore for him to do. While he is away you could quickly remote to his computer and open up the flash drive and copy files out of it. as needed.


----------



## badbane

Married0803 said:


> Tried to go the secret question route on a yahoo email account but I got a message saying the secret questions are not available because yahoo believes the account may be compromised. Anyone know why this happened? On my own yahoo account the secret questions work. Will that person now get an email letting them know someone tried to access the account?


The account probably got hacked or spoofed and is sending out bogus emails. I would give it a week. if the problem is not resolved then either they don't check the account or are not interested in changing the password and would venture to guess it would be a common password to the person you are talking to. I would ask them what their favorite computer passwords are. Tell them you make yours something comical and see if the other person will slip up. You would be surprised how many people will just come out and state their password.


----------



## pollywog

badbane said:


> In your situation I would consider trying to setup a remote desktop deal. Teamviewer on his computer and your other computer. When he plugs in his USB stick make sure you are not anywhere near him when he plugs in the usb stick. Find a chore for him to do. While he is away you could quickly remote to his computer and open up the flash drive and copy files out of it. as needed.


Would love to do this, but I don't think he leaves his USB plugged in when he leaves the computer (that porn vid is on there) but I can sure give it a try. I just got a new laptop with win 8 and i hate it, still have the xp one too tho for now. 

Will he be able to see the teamviewer program on his?


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Does anyone know how to bypass passcodes on old phones? I was going through some things and found my stbx/wh's old smart phone. It's a T-Mobile MDA phone with Windows Mobile loaded onto it. When I turn it on it asks for a 4 digit pass code, and when I plug it up to the PC, it also asks for the code. I have tried every combination I can think that might be relevant to him (plus the usual 0000 or 1234 standard code built in to the phone) but nothing. I have looked online, but all I can find are instructions to do a hard reset, which will delete any info stored on it.
Help!


----------



## Married0803

badbane said:


> The account probably got hacked or spoofed and is sending out bogus emails. I would give it a week. if the problem is not resolved then either they don't check the account or are not interested in changing the password and would venture to guess it would be a common password to the person you are talking to. I would ask them what their favorite computer passwords are. Tell them you make yours something comical and see if the other person will slip up. You would be surprised how many people will just come out and state their password.


H said he got a notification that someone tried to hack into his account. Grr. I didn't think yahoo did this. So glad I didn't try doing that with his gmail account the same day. He would never share his password. He's very protective.

I am thinking of installing backup extractor. Both of us back up to the same laptop. Are the backup files stored separately for each iTunes account? Will backup extractor pull info from the account that backed up last on the laptop? Also what's a plausible excuse for why extractor was installed (in case it's discovered)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

Married0803 said:


> H said he got a notification that someone tried to hack into his account. Grr. I didn't think yahoo did this. So glad I didn't try doing that with his gmail account the same day. He would never share his password. He's very protective.
> 
> I am thinking of installing backup extractor. Both of us back up to the same laptop. Are the backup files stored separately for each iTunes account? Will backup extractor pull info from the account that backed up last on the laptop? Also what's a plausible excuse for why extractor was installed (in case it's discovered)?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I deleted an important note and I needed to find my old backups to get it back. 
I was trying to find an old girlfriends contact info and I didn't know how to find my old backups.


----------



## badbane

yahoo and google have really stepped up their security game. That's why if you are going to try to hack these accounts you need to do so from your house. since yahoo won't see a different ip address attempting to access the account. It is strange to me that you this did happen it could be that he is only looking at this address from his work.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> In your situation I would consider trying to setup a remote desktop deal. Teamviewer on his computer and your other computer. When he plugs in his USB stick make sure you are not anywhere near him when he plugs in the usb stick. Find a chore for him to do. While he is away you could quickly remote to his computer and open up the flash drive and copy files out of it. as needed.


Teamviewer runs in the background and could easily be detected, but a less than savvy user probably wouldn't realize it was running.


----------



## pollywog

BrockLanders said:


> Teamviewer runs in the background and could easily be detected, but a less than savvy user probably wouldn't realize it was running.


I will give it a try. I do have a logger on there he has not found yet, but he is diligent about looking for programs he does not know what is on his computer and phone.


----------



## Married0803

badbane said:


> yahoo and google have really stepped up their security game. That's why if you are going to try to hack these accounts you need to do so from your house. since yahoo won't see a different ip address attempting to access the account. It is strange to me that you this did happen it could be that he is only looking at this address from his work.


I did it on the iPad which he doesn't use. I think he accesses his email only on his phone. He doesn't use the home computer other than for news and general topic searches. Do these notifications tell the person the IP address or device that tried to access it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married0803

Apologies for my multiple questions...I want to be careful as I am not as tech savvy...I just came across h's apple ID which I can use to access his icloud account. If I access it at home will he know his icloud is being accessed if he is using his iphone at the same time?


----------



## badbane

ScorchedEarth said:


> Does anyone know how to bypass passcodes on old phones? I was going through some things and found my stbx/wh's old smart phone. It's a T-Mobile MDA phone with Windows Mobile loaded onto it. When I turn it on it asks for a 4 digit pass code, and when I plug it up to the PC, it also asks for the code. I have tried every combination I can think that might be relevant to him (plus the usual 0000 or 1234 standard code built in to the phone) but nothing. I have looked online, but all I can find are instructions to do a hard reset, which will delete any info stored on it.
> Help!


most common would be his birth year your birth year the kids birth year. favorite celebs birth year, bank pin number, parents birth year, you get the idea.


----------



## badbane

Married0803 said:


> Apologies for my multiple questions...I want to be careful as I am not as tech savvy...I just came across h's apple ID which I can use to access his icloud account. If I access it at home will he know his icloud is being accessed if he is using his iphone at the same time?


I have never tried it since I rarely update my old 4g to keep it from getting buggy. There is a possibility but I'd do it nonetheless. if he asks about it just say you were trying to see how it worked.


----------



## mcp0227

I would love to be able to get my wifes text messages...find out if these text messages shes been having with a guy "friend" /coworker are really friendly text...seen a lot of messages that has left me scratching my head:scratchhead:


----------



## notmarriedyet

mcp0227 said:


> I would love to be able to get my wifes text messages...find out if these text messages shes been having with a guy "friend" /coworker are really friendly text...seen a lot of messages that has left me scratching my head:scratchhead:


What kind of phone does she have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badbane

mcp0227 said:


> I would love to be able to get my wifes text messages...find out if these text messages shes been having with a guy "friend" /coworker are really friendly text...seen a lot of messages that has left me scratching my head:scratchhead:


Text messages are hard to intercept since A they are via telephone not over the wifi. Apple iphone to iphone texts are encrypted and go through apple serves. So without doing anything completely illegal it is hard to snatch them but iphone backup store old texts so if you can find the backups you will find the old messages. Earlier in this thread someone talked about a program that can extract old texts from those backups.


----------



## Married0803

iPhone backup extractor (free version) is only picking up one of three devices that back up to the computer. Why is it not picking up the 2 iPhones, only the iPad?


----------



## Squeakr

Married0803 said:


> iPhone backup extractor (free version) is only picking up one of three devices that back up to the computer. Why is it not picking up the 2 iPhones, only the iPad?


Are they backing up to a different account on the computer? They will only see the information for the account logged into. If your spouse uses a different account then you would need to log into as that account for it to see it (or have access permissions to their folders where they are stored).


----------



## Squeakr

badbane said:


> Apple iphone to iphone texts are encrypted and go through apple serves. So without doing anything completely illegal it is hard to snatch them


This is not entirely true. If you have the AppleiD account information, you can log into their account and have it mirrored to your device (of course then they would get yours as well), and if you have a Mac, you could set up the Messages app to retrieve them. It is not illegal if you have the information and their permissions. I use one AppleID so that we all can share in purchased apps and media (purchase once and every one has access to all paid apps and media). Because of this, I can monitor the communications of my pre-teens (they are using our old inactive iPhones, but have Facetime and iMessage when on wifi), and make sure that they stay on the correct path. It is in no way illegal and makes my job as a parent a little easier (I don't spy on them as they know that I can see their messages, I just check that they are not talking to the wrong people).


----------



## Squeakr

BFR said:


> Anyone know a way to learn the location of a pay phone number that OW uses to call my house? The phone company says they won't help me. Reverse lookup doesn't show pay phones. There's got to be a record of which booth is assigned to which number, can regular citizens find that record?


I know lots don't in this day and age due to illicit transactions taking place from them, but have you called it to see if it rings through? If it does and someone answers explain state you received a call from this number and ask where it is located? You are sure it is a pay phone, it is almost entirely impossible to find a working one in me area?


----------



## Squeakr

Have you tried this:
The Payphone Project: Pay Phone Number Lookup


----------



## Married0803

Ah yes, we have different apple accounts. I thought I had the correct password but I don't. Need to try another approach. Ugh.


----------



## badbane

Squeakr said:


> This is not entirely true. If you have the AppleiD account information, you can log into their account and have it mirrored to your device (of course then they would get yours as well), and if you have a Mac, you could set up the Messages app to retrieve them. It is not illegal if you have the information and their permissions. I use one AppleID so that we all can share in purchased apps and media (purchase once and every one has access to all paid apps and media). Because of this, I can monitor the communications of my pre-teens (they are using our old inactive iPhones, but have Facetime and iMessage when on wifi), and make sure that they stay on the correct path. It is in no way illegal and makes my job as a parent a little easier (I don't spy on them as they know that I can see their messages, I just check that they are not talking to the wrong people).


did not think of that good call. keep in mind guys I don't want to be the only tech guy on here. Keep the stuff coming. I have a new app for you guys. I just installed mspy on an android device. It gives you access to gps locations, email,texts, phone numbers, facebook all of it. 

Now I guess I might as well discuss rooting your devices. now let me state that if your phone is an apple device it is going to be pretty obvious the phone has been jailbroken. So I am going to focus on android devices.

what is rooting? Simply Android runs on linux which has a "for lack of a better term" god account called root. Every linux distribution has root. even the phones have it. but manufacturers lockdown the root account for security and reliability of the device.

if you log into root on a linux device all bets are off and you can do anything. Good for guys like me badddddd for people who don't know "what this button does."

Anyway your first step is to find a program called odin. a google search for "root android odin" should bring up a page you can download. Next you want to find out your os version , and the build number all of this can be accessed in the settings menu. 

Once you have that it is a simple as turning on your developer options and then enabling usb debugging. 
Then you can copy the program over that will root the device. 

There is always a chance something could go wrong but usually nothing. also note that when you get most of these programs the file extension will be .zip just change it to .apk when you copy it to the device. if you have any questions pm me or ask on the thread and I will be happy to assist.

if you are a complete newbie to this stuff they have one click rooting programs that do everything for you. also there are tons of youtube videos that will walk you through the process step by step.


----------



## Squeakr

For those wondering and wanting to Jailbreak their devices the most recent IOS version is not able to be JailBroken.

What is Jailbreaking? Jailbreaking an Apple device is essentially the same thing as rooting any other Unix device (linux is an open sourced variant of the Unix operating system, known as an OS). Apple uses what they call IOS or their iDevices, which is based upon a modified kernel of their OS X (Apple's computer operating system) which is a nicely designed GUI riding on a modified Unix kernel. So, when you Jailbreak an iDevice you are essentially rooting it. 

Although the latest IOS version ((6.1.4) is not able to be rooted/ jailbroken as the vulnerabilities used to jailbreak have been closed in this version by Apple, previous versions are still able to be broken though.


----------



## nuts

Not sure if I am in the right place. I as well as so many others on here have been crushed and destroyed by the selfishness of infidelity from my cheating partner,. We are in R and I am trying my best but the constant wondering does not stop. I am wanting to know if someone can recommend a cheap keylogger that i can put on my laptop for when she is using it that will record passwords etc so that I can access FB messages and emails and all FB activity. 
Also does anyone know of a program that I can install for cheap or free on a non smart phone that will show me deleted messages as well as where the phone is at all times so I can see if she really is working all the overtime that she says she is? I just wanna know if I should keep trying or get the hell out. Love is love.. but this is insanity and not knowing kills me  (PS) I do have access to her actual phone just not the records as she sleeps during the day, Thanks so much for your help


----------



## PBear

nuts said:


> Not sure if I am in the right place. I as well as so many others on here have been crushed and destroyed by the selfishness of infidelity from my cheating partner,. We are in R and I am trying my best but the constant wondering does not stop. I am wanting to know if someone can recommend a cheap keylogger that i can put on my laptop for when she is using it that will record passwords etc so that I can access FB messages and emails and all FB activity.
> Also does anyone know of a program that I can install for cheap or free on a non smart phone that will show me deleted messages as well as where the phone is at all times so I can see if she really is working all the overtime that she says she is? I just wanna know if I should keep trying or get the hell out. Love is love.. but this is insanity and not knowing kills me  (PS) I do have access to her actual phone just not the records as she sleeps during the day, Thanks so much for your help


If she's serious about reconciling, why don't you have a access to her phone records? If she's not offering that level of transparency, I'd say to throw in the towel. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gdtm0111

When it comes to iPhones / iPads, I tried the application: iBackup Extractor.

So as long as the SO or whoever backs up their device to a pc that you have access too, you can access quite a bit.


----------



## SJHopeful1

I have to chime in here...
My girlfriend has been on 2 dating sites for the last month, active it seems. Now that I know, she says it was a bad mistake. Funny thing is, I asked if there was anything to see in her dating account, and she said no, she deleted the few pings she got. She says she never communicated, never met anyone. So, why refuse to show me then, if there's nothing to hide? seems suspicious to me.
That being said... She has an iPad and an iPhone 4. She's not tech savvy, I figured I could just pick up her iPad and see her emails to prove when she created her account, and what communication happened. That's probably the easiest thing to do. I had it in my hands and chickened out. I have used a VAR off and on and got nothing. 
From reading this thread, seems not much we can do with Apple products unless we have the Apple ID. If anyone knows any other tricks, please let me know.

I need to know once and for all..

Thanks


----------



## EleGirl

This might have been answered. I have not read all 46 pages of the thread yet.

A friend of mine wants to put a GPS on the car she is letting her daughter use for college. The girl is in college about 2 hours way from home. Due to the girl's behavior and gross disrespect for her mother, the mother has told the daughter that if she does not follow a set of rules that mom drew up mom will take the car back 

Mom's paying for the car and it's in her name.

I suggested that the mom put a gps device on the vehicle before the girl leaves to school. That way if the girl keeps up her antics mom can just go get the car. 

So.. what is the best gps device for this. There needs to be something like a web site that displays the location of the vehicle so the mom can see where the car is.

And.. what is the best place to hide the device. My concern is that, say the girl takes the car in for a tire repair, that the repair person will see the device and tell the girl it's there.

So he wants the P


----------



## Squeakr

EleGirl said:


> This might have been answered. I have not read all 46 pages of the thread yet.
> 
> A friend of mine wants to put a GPS on the car she is letting her daughter use for college. The girl is in college about 2 hours way from home. Due to the girl's behavior and gross disrespect for her mother, the mother has told the daughter that if she does not follow a set of rules that mom drew up mom will take the car back
> 
> Mom's paying for the car and it's in her name.
> 
> I suggested that the mom put a gps device on the vehicle before the girl leaves to school. That way if the girl keeps up her antics mom can just go get the car.
> 
> So.. what is the best gps device for this. There needs to be something like a web site that displays the location of the vehicle so the mom can see where the car is.
> 
> And.. what is the best place to hide the device. My concern is that, say the girl takes the car in for a tire repair, that the repair person will see the device and tell the girl it's there.
> 
> So he wants the P


 I would suggest one of the following type of units (since it is powered from the car and therefor needs no recharge/ battery change): TrackPort GPS Vehicle Tracker Review - GPS - CNET Reviews

I have no experience with a specific model or type, but this should be good enough. I would lay the rules on the line. State it is there and needs to remain there. If it is removed for any reason without prior knowledge being given (such as during maintenance routines/ smog checks/ etc. then consider the agreement/ contract broken and the car will be repossessed by the mother. Just as I feel with marriages, clear boundaries and rules need to be created and agreed upon by all parties involved they also need to be known by all involved. IF the daughter can't/ won't abide by them then sell the car/ take it back and let her find her own way. I don't agree with coddling people. If she puts it in there hidden and the teen thinks she is getting away with something and then gets caught because of the snooping, the trust bond becomes crap. All it will do by having it in there and known is cause her to go in someone else's car, not stop the nefarious behavior.

These are just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## EleGirl

good ideas thanks


----------



## Racer

Found a new feature today on my android phone. "Android Device Manager Location Finder"... it automatically installed. If you have gmail... like my carrier requires and know the password. You can ping the gps in the phone for location. Nothing shows on the phone at all and it's loaded "enabled". Accurate to within 10 meters. 

I am somewhat sitting here hoping it's 'glitchy' as for the second time today it's showing my wife at a apartment complex instead of working at her office through lunch and working late tonight.... bugs me that mid day it was showing her office location though.


----------



## Chaparral

Racer said:


> Found a new feature today on my android phone. "Android Device Manager Location Finder"... it automatically installed. If you have gmail... like my carrier requires and know the password. You can ping the gps in the phone for location. Nothing shows on the phone at all and it's loaded "enabled". Accurate to within 10 meters.
> 
> I am somewhat sitting here hoping it's 'glitchy' as for the second time today it's showing my wife at a apartment complex instead of working at her office through lunch and working late tonight.... bugs me that mid day it was showing her office location though.


Did you dial up a land line connection to see if she was in her office?


----------



## Squeakr

Racer said:


> Found a new feature today on my android phone. "Android Device Manager Location Finder"... it automatically installed. If you have gmail... like my carrier requires and know the password. You can ping the gps in the phone for location. Nothing shows on the phone at all and it's loaded "enabled". Accurate to within 10 meters.
> 
> I am somewhat sitting here hoping it's 'glitchy' as for the second time today it's showing my wife at a apartment complex instead of working at her office through lunch and working late tonight.... bugs me that mid day it was showing her office location though.


What is the fallback for the GPS? GPS signals only penetrate substrate walls made of more porous materials and die out with thicker stone/ brick type materials quicker and cloud cover can kill the signal pretty quick as well. Does the device then fall back onto triangulation based upon the cellular radio and possibly the internet location (which depending upon the main server location can be falsely reporting the location. I have seen and experienced this with my personal devices).

Let's hope this is the case.


----------



## Racer

Squeakr said:


> Let's hope this is the case.


Playing around with it, it is really flaky. For instance, about a half hour after she left, I pinged it. It still showed at home. What bugs me though is I was pinging her on her way home last night while she was talking to me on the cell phone. Where it said she was and where she said she was didn't align at all. 

What this feature seems to do is if it can't acquire a signal, it defaults back to last known position.

I'm not in a panic yet. Been here, done this before. Now it's the wait. I hate the wait.


----------



## pollywog

Racer said:


> Found a new feature today on my android phone. "Android Device Manager Location Finder"... it automatically installed. If you have gmail... like my carrier requires and know the password. You can ping the gps in the phone for location. Nothing shows on the phone at all and it's loaded "enabled". Accurate to within 10 meters.
> 
> I am somewhat sitting here hoping it's 'glitchy' as for the second time today it's showing my wife at a apartment complex instead of working at her office through lunch and working late tonight.... bugs me that mid day it was showing her office location though.


Where did you find that feature? I have a galaxy s2 and cannot seem to find it. Did you enable that feature on your wife's phone or on your your own?


----------



## pollywog

Is there an app for the android phones that will allow calls to by pass showing up on the phone bill? I know my WS and the skank talk daily, but nothing on the bill. I searched the vehicle for a burner phone and none was found. I just don't think he would be using the work phone for their sex chats. I did manage to look in the play store for apps on his phone but none showed up for a "cheater app" so to speak. 

I am just wondering how they are managing the phone calls.


----------



## Racer

pollywog said:


> Where did you find that feature? I have a galaxy s2 and cannot seem to find it. Did you enable that feature on your wife's phone or on your your own?


Just go here; https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3265955?hl=en

At some point, it was already installed on my phone and enabled. I figured it was on hers too. So, using my wife's gmail account linked to that phone and her password, from my internet connection, it can supposedly locate her phone.

My experience. Barely ever works. Currently shows her at home for instance, but she hasn't been there in hours and I know she is at that the office. So it is *extremely* flaky.


----------



## Squeakr

pollywog said:


> Is there an app for the android phones that will allow calls to by pass showing up on the phone bill? I know my WS and the skank talk daily, but nothing on the bill. I searched the vehicle for a burner phone and none was found. I just don't think he would be using the work phone for their sex chats. I did manage to look in the play store for apps on his phone but none showed up for a "cheater app" so to speak.
> 
> I am just wondering how they are managing the phone calls.


 Several. Skype, GoogleVoice, Fring, IMO, Burner and several others just to name a few. These apps are all social networking apps and as such, use VOIP (Voice Over IP) to place and receive calls. Since is is VOIP and transmitted over data, the only way that they would eb able to be traced would be through hacking the data stream. They would only show on the bill as data usage and if the device is connected to wifi, it would use the wifi connection first and you wouldn't even see increased data usage on the phone bill.

The other thing is that it is also possible if the device is not locked to a carrier and uses sim cards or has a dual slot, one can purchase another sim card, place it in the device and have a totally new and unconnected number and be using that number all of the time. They could just forward their other "main" number to the new number and no one would be the wiser what number they were answering the call under.

Isn't technology wonderful? The more we develop it the better it gets for nefarious uses. It is getting harder and harder to detect things if someone were to really be diligent and want to hide it, and technology is enabling it.

Oh yeah, and don't forget good all Facebook as they were opening up/ experimenting with a way to perform calling through the FB interface as well.

These only touch on the mobile device situations and not things that run on any computer, like Skype, FB, GoogleVoice, etc. He could be calling using VOIP through a computer as well.

Doesn't it make you feel so much more secure and trusting of your WS knowing just a handful of these tricks and what is available. Maybe I should start a consulting business on how to catch a cheater????


----------



## Racer

pollywog said:


> Is there an app for the android phones that will allow calls to by pass showing up on the phone bill? I know my WS and the skank talk daily, but nothing on the bill. I searched the vehicle for a burner phone and none was found. I just don't think he would be using the work phone for their sex chats. I did manage to look in the play store for apps on his phone but none showed up for a "cheater app" so to speak.
> 
> I am just wondering how they are managing the phone calls.


I'm not sure, but there is even a setting on my phone to enable wifi calling and texting. It might not show on phone bill since it uses the wifi instead of the carrier network. I know it's purpose is to keep those minutes and text fees down.


----------



## Jellybeans

I have said it before and will say it again, I think this entire thread should be moved to the Private Members Only section of TAM.


----------



## Squeakr

Racer said:


> I'm not sure, but there is even a setting on my phone to enable wifi calling and texting. It might not show on phone bill since it uses the wifi instead of the carrier network. I know it's purpose is to keep those minutes and text fees down.


 This was something that Sprint was testing and working with for a few years with Android devices and requiring a GMail account for that specific reason and purpose. T-Mobile has also offered their exact option for years that allowed calling over internet (even have an app called BobSled that works for now TMob customers, and within the last couple AT$T did the same thing by offering a standalone unit and paying $10/month on the cell bill for unlimited calling over this wifi connected device. Not sure what/ if Verizon has anything for this, but bet they do as the others do as well.


----------



## Squeakr

Jellybeans said:


> I have said it before and will say it again, I think this entire thread should be moved to the Private Members Only section of TAM.



Except all of this information is out there other places as well. It is not like we are contributing to and training the cheaters. There are cheating websites that have oodles of these articles and information dedicated to teaching the cheater to hide their affairs. At least with it in the open here, someone that suspects their spouse of cheating but doesn't want to become a member just yet for whatever reason, might get some useful information out of this thread.

I say if I help just one good unsuspecting non-member through my contributions to this thread, it is worth it to me if it also gives 10 cheaters more options. I would rather help that one person and feel good about it, than blocking the information from them. WIthout being a member they would never know this information existed,


----------



## pollywog

Squeakr said:


> Several. Skype, GoogleVoice, Fring, IMO, Burner and several others just to name a few. These apps are all social networking apps and as such, use VOIP (Voice Over IP) to place and receive calls. Since is is VOIP and transmitted over data, the only way that they would eb able to be traced would be through hacking the data stream. They would only show on the bill as data usage and if the device is connected to wifi, it would use the wifi connection first and you wouldn't even see increased data usage on the phone bill.
> The other thing is that it is also possible if the device is not locked to a carrier and uses sim cards or has a dual slot, one can purchase another sim card, place it in the device and have a totally new and unconnected number and be using that number all of the time. They could just forward their other "main" number to the new number and no one would be the wiser what number they were answering the call under.
> Isn't technology wonderful? The more we develop it the better it gets for nefarious uses. It is getting harder and harder to detect things if someone were to really be diligent and want to hide it, and technology is enabling it.
> Oh yeah, and don't forget good all Facebook as they were opening up/ experimenting with a way to perform calling through the FB interface as well. These only touch on the mobile device situations and not things that run on any computer, like Skype, FB, GoogleVoice, etc. He could be calling using VOIP through a computer as well. Doesn't it make you feel so much more secure and trusting of your WS knowing just a handful of these tricks and what is available. Maybe I should start a consulting business on how to catch a cheater????


I just hate it. He does not use facebook and does not call from the home computer. I can look in his google play store account and see which apps are installed on his phone and none of those are. I thought maybe google voice, but no way to be sure. They talk every day, she has said so in emails, but how I am not sure. I cannot see them talking sex and him at work, but who knows. He has been pretty bold with all this stuff. I searched his vehicle for the burner phone but could not find it. He would have to stop before he got home to hide it better than what I can search because I can see him when he pulls in after work. I also watch him leave each morning. I know sounds weird but we have always done that and old habits are hard to break :-(

Thanks for the info.


----------



## badbane

pollywog said:


> I just hate it. He does not use facebook and does not call from the home computer. I can look in his google play store account and see which apps are installed on his phone and none of those are. I thought maybe google voice, but no way to be sure. They talk every day, she has said so in emails, but how I am not sure. I cannot see them talking sex and him at work, but who knows. He has been pretty bold with all this stuff. I searched his vehicle for the burner phone but could not find it. He would have to stop before he got home to hide it better than what I can search because I can see him when he pulls in after work. I also watch him leave each morning. I know sounds weird but we have always done that and old habits are hard to break :-(
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Well it's time to use a Voice activated recorder. Put it in his car under his seat. See if he outs how they communicate. I would be willing to bet they are talking face to face. The first thing to always do is never rule out any possibility. One poor gentleman was lured into false R and while he was taking his sleeping pill to cope with the stress of the R. His wife was sneaking the OM in a they were going at it in the basement. Would he normally talk sexual with someone else at work? no but this is not a normal situation. PM weightlifter he pretty much is a defacto guy on here when it comes to VARS.


----------



## weightlifter

Poly. YEP VAR is logical step. Forgive I deal with mostly betrayed husbands but I dont mind busting yours. You can hear stops etc. I remember one where they BS only got that she was texting then used gps to locate her normal meet up spot. Next time a friend of his was watching them meet at the store and take his car to fvckville hotel.

copy below of my standard instruction set.

Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the computer whenever you enter the room. She is suddenly staying out until 2 to 5 in the morning. She has new single friends. She has lost weight and is dressing hotter to boot. Her ex contacted her 3 weeks ago and she wants “to meet to catch up at some public place” Any of this sound familiar? 

If you are reading this your gut is going crazy. “Relax”, in that there is a high liklihood that you are not crazy at least. “Your gut” is your basic instinct from the caveman period. There is something up with your mate. It is part of your mind built into you and in your DNA. You probably cant sleep. You are losing weight like crazy and are not hungry. Well if you are reading this and that is 90% of you reading this if its your first time... You are embarking on what is probably going to be the worst time of your life.

So. Here are your instructions. Do this now. I dont mean next week. I mean make something up within the next day and GET IT DONE! Not looking will only prolong your agony.

NO MORE CONFRONTS!! Play dumb husband for a bit. Dont drive her further underground! Soft confronts RARELY WORK AND ONLY MAKE GETTING AT THE TRUTH HARDER!!! THIS PROLONGS YOUR AGONY! NEVER give up you get your intel from the VAR. You tell her, you always got your info from a PI or someone saw them. Hard confronts with overwhelming evidence to crush all resistance are the name of the game.

Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY THE cheapies. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.

Setup instructions are on page 19. Also good stuff on page 31.
Use 44K bit rate for balancing file size vs quality DO NOT USE 8K!!!!! Simply put. The higher the quality the better the sound and 8K sucks. ALSO. The higher the quality the more you can manipulate the mp3 in Audacity.
Set VOR "on" see page 38
See page 40 for adding memory if necessary
Play with it yourself to get familiar. TEST IT OUT 
Turn off the beep feature. Its on one of the menus. You can even play prevent defense by going to a dollar store, buying uber-cheapie earbuds, cut off the buds but put in the jack which will actually disable the speaker for additional protection.

Go to Walmart and buy heavy duty velcro.
This is one item: Velcro Heavy-Duty Hook and Loop Fastener: Office : Walmart.com
also
Purchase VELCRO Hook and Loop Fasteners, Sticky-Back, for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
The velcro is usually in the fabric section or the aisle with the fasteners like screws.

Use the velcro to attach the var under her seat UP INSIDE. SECURE IT WELL!!!!!! So well even a big bump wont knock it off. attach one side HD velcro from Walmart to back. USE BIG PIECE
attach other side HD velcro again UP INSIDE car seat. 

ATTACH THE CRAP out of it. It needs to stay put going over big potholes or railroad tracks.
I recommend exporting the sound files to your comp. The recorder is very cumbersome for playback.

Put the second VAR in whatever room she uses to talk in when you are not around. If you are a typical man, use your size advantage to put it someplace she cant reach, even on a chair. Beware spring cleaning season if she does it.

Usual warning. If you hear another man and perhaps a little kissing or... STOP Listening and have a trusted friend listen and tell you what went on. Knowing she is a cheat will kill you. Hearing her moan while another man is inside her will murder you to your very soul!!!!!! You are not strong enough to hear that. Dont try it. I know what I am talking about in this.

If you need clean up the recordings get Audacity. Its free from the internet. I have used it on var work for others here to remove things like engine noise. If needed, I have done var work for three men here. RDMU is the only one who has released some of the confidentiality. Read his second thread for my reliability and confidentiality. NEVER GIVE UP YOUR ELECTRONIC EVIDENCE. They were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!!

The ezoom GPS has been found to be easy to buy at Radio shack and useful.

Look for a burner phone. That is often why wives let the husband "see their phone"

Look for apps on her phone like words with friends. It has a non traceable texting feature.
Here is a list 25 Apps to Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend | Complex


----------



## pollywog

Thanks guys. Have put off getting a VAR but maybe it is time or maybe it is just time to let it all go  and let what is meant to happen just happen. 

I asked him how he was calling her and he said you are so smart and have all the answers you figure it out. I said cheater app or cheater phone unless she calls you at work which is a lot of nerve to have sex play time on the clock.


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> Thanks guys. Have put off getting a VAR but maybe it is time or maybe it is just time to let it all go  and let what is meant to happen just happen.
> 
> I asked him how he was calling her and he said you are so smart and have all the answers you figure it out. I said cheater app or cheater phone unless she calls you at work which is a lot of nerve to have sex play time on the clock.


For what it's worth, that's pretty foul. I think you should leave him regardless of evidence. 

He's probably calling from his work phone.


----------



## Squeakr

pollywog said:


> I asked him how he was calling her and he said you are so smart and have all the answers you figure it out. I said cheater app or cheater phone unless she calls you at work which is a lot of nerve to have sex play time on the clock.



Funny, as that is close to what the OM told me when I confronted him (the WW knew better than to challenge me for such things). He opened a can of worms with that one. I was able to provide his wife with reams of proof. He didn't want a nasty D and got one from her anyway. Be careful what one wishes for.


----------



## pollywog

The only app I can see in his google store is Hang Out which replaced google talk. I know what all the others are and not sure if he can make secret calls with this app or not. Other than that the only other cheater app is Keep Safe, but I have his code if I ever get his phone. That is where he stores his nasty vids/pics of her. Actually I have some of her vids/pics that she was stupid enough to email :rofl:


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> The only app I can see in his google store is Hang Out which replaced google talk. I know what all the others are and not sure if he can make secret calls with this app or not. Other than that the only other cheater app is Keep Safe, but I have his code if I ever get his phone. That is where he stores his nasty vids/pics of her. Actually I have some of her vids/pics that she was stupid enough to email :rofl:


If you have his gmail credentials you can run an Android emulator on your PC and sync up all his apps.


----------



## pollywog

BrockLanders said:


> If you have his gmail credentials you can run an Android emulator on your PC and sync up all his apps.


Oh I do have his password for gmail and the app store. He changed it but I got it again 

Will it show on his phone I did that or send a notification?


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> Oh I do have his password for gmail and the app store. He changed it but I got it again
> 
> Will it show on his phone I did that or send a notification?


It shouldn't. Does he have two factor authentication enabled?


----------



## Squeakr

Hangout is the new social media all in one for Google. SInce he has a Google account getting a google voice number was a given and goes through VOIP so no real way to trace. When he says talk, does he mean voice call, or does he mean communicate, be it through text, google hangouts, voice, IM, email, or any combo of the above?

I had a long talk with the wife (read as me lecturing and her listening) about how NC means No Communication what so ever. Shortly after NC was enacted, she called his phone to wish him a happy b'day. She left it on voicemail. Said she would have hung up if he answered, but that since she never "talked" to him she never contacted him. I said that any communication exchanged whether there is a return response or not is still considered contact. Sending a text, email, IM, etc even if never acknowledged as received is still considered contact. Funny how screwed up their minds become when cheating to think that it is only contact if the other person responds back.


----------



## pollywog

Brock - not sure but when you log into gmail it shows the last few times you have logged in and actually give the IP. I am screwed if he checks that. I cannot figure out how to disable. Wishing now I had not logged in :-(

Squeaker - talk as in voice. I read emails that say so glad you called today, so glad we had some sex play talk and then she promply makes a vid of herself going at it and sends it to him.


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> Brock - not sure but when you log into gmail it shows the last few times you have logged in and actually give the IP. I am screwed if he checks that. I cannot figure out how to disable. Wishing now I had not logged in :-(
> 
> Squeaker - talk as in voice. I read emails that say so glad you called today, so glad we had some sex play talk and then she promply makes a vid of herself going at it and sends it to him.


He doesn't sound that savvy...

Also, where is the IP? I don't see it. Also, do you think he knows what his IP is? I really doubt it...


----------



## BrockLanders

If he were savvy he'd be using two-factor authentication. What that is that it requires Google Authenticator to use, and after he puts his password in he would have to launch the app and enter the OTP (one time password) that is only valid for 1 minute. Clearly he's not doing this....


----------



## pollywog

He has it set up on his phone to auto log in. I logged in to his account from my work computer which shows my IP and if he looks it up he will know it is me. Dang it, I forgot google does that. I am more computer savvy than he is, but apparently I forgot about the log in info. To get the IP info under the right side of the email down a little ways it says "account info and then details - if you click that it shows the last 10 times the account was logged into. It is small print but he may see it.


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> He has it set up on his phone to auto log in. I logged in to his account from my work computer which shows my IP and if he looks it up he will know it is me. Dang it, I forgot google does that. I am more computer savvy than he is, but apparently I forgot about the log in info.


I just found where the IP addresses are, funny I never bothered looking there. Does he check that?


----------



## Squeakr

pollywog said:


> Squeaker - talk as in voice. I read emails that say so glad you called today, so glad we had some sex play talk and then she promply makes a vid of herself going at it and sends it to him.



As they say on the internet, didn't happen without pictures!!!!
:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Squeakr

BrockLanders said:


> If he were savvy he'd be using two-factor authentication. What that is that it requires Google Authenticator to use, and after he puts his password in he would have to launch the app and enter the OTP (one time password) that is only valid for 1 minute. Clearly he's not doing this....


He might not be using this as this wouldn't work with transparency for R.


----------



## pollywog

Not sure if he checks that feature but my luck he does.

I GOT a pic and 3 vids of her going at it :rofl: Burned my retinas slap out. Had to get a friend to convert one of them and he said she was just nasty. He warned me not to look at it  Molded herself to his every fantasy complete with public sex whole he filmed and was the lookout.


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> Not sure if he checks that feature but my luck he does.
> 
> I GOT a pic and 3 vids of her going at it :rofl: Burned my retinas slap out. Had to get a friend to convert one of them and he said she was just nasty. He warned me not to look at it  Molded herself to his every fantasy complete with public sex whole he filmed and was the lookout.


I doubt he checks the IP. You should set up the emulator on your PC. You'll have almost a mirror of his phone.


----------



## pollywog

Is that easy to do and he will not know I did that? Do I need his phone or just log in info?


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> Is that easy to do and he will not know I did that? Do I need his phone or just log in info?


Well there's two ways to do it, depending on your level of skill. What it's used for is for developers to have a fake android device to test out software on it. So, it's part of the Android SDK and it has a plugin for the eclipse IDE. You'd launch it from Eclipse, since that is where the software development is being done. If that makes no sense you can proceed to method #2, which is you find someone who has already compiled together a disc image to be used for a virtualization platform. For this example we can use Virtual Box (it's free). Here's a link to virtual box (I assume you have windows):

http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.16/VirtualBox-4.2.16-86992-Win.exe

What an emulator is, if you don't know, is a virtual instance of a computer. It's essentially a computer within a computer. You can use it to run different platforms other than windows, apple, etc. For example, if you were an Apple user but you absolutely needed a windows program, you could use a virtualization tool like Virtual Box to run a virtualized instance of windows on your apple.

So, you can use Virtual Box and load up an operating system from scratch from a DVD or CD, or you can load what's called a disc image that already has everything you need. It's basically a copy of the disc contained in a file. In this case we want to run a disc that had a working copy of the Android OS. I looked around and found one that should work:

http://androvm.org/Download/androVM_vbox86tp_4.1.1_r6.1-20130222-gapps-houdini-flash.ova

I'll be back in 10 minutes, gonna play around w/ it and see how well it works.


----------



## BrockLanders

Just tried it out. It works very well. First install VirtualBox from that first link. Next, double click that .ova file. It will open up VirtualBox and ask you if you want to import the settings. It will then take a minute, then you can start the Virtual Machine. It takes less than a minute to boot up and then you will be asked for your gmail credentials. It will then sync up and you can go to the Play Store and add whatever apps you need. It doesn't come with all the stock Gapps - you have to load them from the store. It will sync them up with his phone's apps though.


----------



## BrockLanders

Here's a few screenshots:


----------



## pollywog

Thanks Brock. Looks a tad complicated but I will play around with it a bit and see what I can do. 

So when I sync to his phone he won't ever know and it will not notify him of what I have done? I have his gmail signin/password.


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> Thanks Brock. Looks a tad complicated but I will play around with it a bit and see what I can do.
> 
> So when I sync to his phone he won't ever know and it will not notify him of what I have done? I have his gmail signin/password.


If he went on his google dashboard he would see a tablet device in his list of devices, but there's no way he'd look. Its less complicated than it sounds, install the first link, then download and double click on the 2nd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

Squeakr said:


> Except all of this information is out there other places as well. It is not like we are contributing to and training the cheaters. There are cheating websites that have oodles of these articles and information dedicated to teaching the cheater to hide their affairs. At least with it in the open here, someone that suspects their spouse of cheating but doesn't want to become a member just yet for whatever reason, might get some useful information out of this thread.
> 
> I say if I help just one good unsuspecting non-member through my contributions to this thread, it is worth it to me if it also gives 10 cheaters more options. I would rather help that one person and feel good about it, than blocking the information from them. WIthout being a member they would never know this information existed,


There is no training for cheaters on here. trust me I could make a thread on that. but hiding now a days is harder than uncovereing the truth. The problem with cheaters is that they will eventually get sloppy since hiding an A is exhausting. Fake email accounts keeping up with all the new passwords, ensuring the phone doesn't end up in the wrong hands, eventually they will get lazy thanks to the FOg.


----------



## pollywog

Cheaters are gonna cheat and they find their own ways to do so. My WS did not need any instructions on what to do. It just so happens I was one step ahead of him after I realized how many phone calls to her number  At first he did not care if I knew, then as it moved on he got more sneaky with it (or so he thought) ;-) and she must be dumber than a brick.


----------



## badbane

The best way to root and android device for anyone who has never done it before is the one click root methods out there. IF you know what ODIN is then use that for your android device. But there are one click programs now.


----------



## pollywog

BrockLanders said:


> Just tried it out. It works very well. First install VirtualBox from that first link. Next, double click that .ova file. It will open up VirtualBox and ask you if you want to import the settings. It will then take a minute, then you can start the Virtual Machine. It takes less than a minute to boot up and then you will be asked for your gmail credentials. It will then sync up and you can go to the Play Store and add whatever apps you need. It doesn't come with all the stock Gapps - you have to load them from the store. It will sync them up with his phone's apps though.


This will not root his phone will it? I don't want to do that to his phone. 

Do I need to download the same apps as he has on the phone? I did not get to try it last night because he was too close to my laptop, but hope to try to get it to work over the weekend.


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> This will not root his phone will it? I don't want to do that to his phone.
> 
> Do I need to download the same apps as he has on the phone? I did not get to try it last night because he was too close to my laptop, but hope to try to get it to work over the weekend.


No, it won't. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pollywog

Thanks.


----------



## Squeakr

badbane said:


> There is no training for cheaters on here. trust me I could make a thread on that. but hiding now a days is harder than uncovereing the truth. The problem with cheaters is that they will eventually get sloppy since hiding an A is exhausting. Fake email accounts keeping up with all the new passwords, ensuring the phone doesn't end up in the wrong hands, eventually they will get lazy thanks to the FOg.


I agree that there is no training here for cheaters and was responding to that as such. Although I disagree on the part about hiding it being hard in this day and age (although I have never cheated so your assessment may be actually correct). I just know that with all of the apps and new tech that allows communication without being caught, it is getting harder and harder to track everything. To much is playing against the BS. It seems that when the A goes PA is when the issues arise. It seems that it is very easy to maintain an EA without much concern or raising issues.Too many on here found out by chance and after that it becomes hard to hide the next/ current A, but until that point it seems like a breeze for the WS.


----------



## urworstnitemare

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## urworstnitemare

Ok, i think i read somewhere earlier someone had said to intercept the modem if your using wifi at the house? If i do that will it show me everything he has done on his phone while he was here at the house? He doesnt use the computer because our five year old uses it for games and homeschool. But he does everything on his gs3. Will it show me his texts from a few days ago? And I know his password to his google account and ive noticed like someone said that it will show others using it like the ip address and all that; how do i bypass that? With a proxy server? Im more tech savvy than he is so i hope ill be able to get some goods on him since i think hes been selling his rx oxycodone and the ppl he brought to the house yesterday make me believe somethinpg went down yesterday morni g that i can hopefully use against him in court.

So i guess my questions again are how to intercept the modem? Will it show me his texts(those should have not only infidelity evidence but drug evidence as well)? And how does one use a proxy server? How do i go through his gmail account without it showing on his last activity?

Thanks, you guys/gals are so cool 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## urworstnitemare

@Brock I downloaded that virtualbox you were talking about earlier and I'm porbably being really dumb but when I go into the contacts because he is constantly having new and different women texting him or God knows it could be soemthing for his drug problem I cant find a way to go back to the original screen so I can download the same apps that he has on his phone. How do I do that


----------



## Squeakr

urworstnitemare said:


> Ok, i think i read somewhere earlier someone had said to intercept the modem if your using wifi at the house? If i do that will it show me everything he has done on his phone while he was here at the house? He doesnt use the computer because our five year old uses it for games and homeschool. But he does everything on his gs3. Will it show me his texts from a few days ago? And I know his password to his google account and ive noticed like someone said that it will show others using it like the ip address and all that; how do i bypass that? With a proxy server? Im more tech savvy than he is so i hope ill be able to get some goods on him since i think hes been selling his rx oxycodone and the ppl he brought to the house yesterday make me believe somethinpg went down yesterday morni g that i can hopefully use against him in court.
> 
> So i guess my questions again are how to intercept the modem? Will it show me his texts(those should have not only infidelity evidence but drug evidence as well)? And how does one use a proxy server? How do i go through his gmail account without it showing on his last activity?
> 
> Thanks, you guys/gals are so cool
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As far as GMAIL goes, even with a proxy server, you will still show an IP address and you would need to have the proxy set up through your browser correctly to even have a chance of hiding your location. The proxy will still show an ip, but it will be the proxy's ip, so nothing anonymous truly (just not traced directly to you, which if he isn't savy enough anyway he wouldn't know how to trace anyway). 

For the modem capture, you will probably never get this to work, as generally they are locked by your ISP. You would need a router somewhere midstream (or a computer acting as a router). Setting this up would require software along the lines of Cain and ABel'' and/ or 'Wireshark' for packet sniffing/ capture. It is not something that is easily done and if not set up correctly, it will capture nothing. You also need to insure that your router can allow the capture and redirect and that the computer(s) would need to be running a compatible OS. You would not capture old text messages, but you would capture all of the traffic that passes through the wifi, and then need to snoop it for the information that you are hoping to capture. You would need the MAC addressing to insure this happens. If his GS3 is not using the wifi, but is using the built in radios on the phone for cellular and data, then you would capture nothing with this setup.

Also if you are attempting to use this in court, you might want to check your local laws and confer with an attorney before trying to admit this into the system, as if it is illegal in your locale, the best case would be the judge throws it out as inadmissible, and the worst case would be you could be tried for some wiretapping law violations. Just an fyi, as it is becoming a nasty subject these days with the NSA snooping, Homeland Security violations and such. Just because you have a password, doesn't mean that you have authority to access this information, as the accounts are still his and without the permission it is still considered to be hacking a data account (and if it is used for work and work related activities, then that information and account could be covered by other laws depending on the nature of the job).. It is a great thing to have for exposure, but not necessarily for bringing charges.


----------



## BrockLanders

urworstnitemare said:


> @Brock I downloaded that virtualbox you were talking about earlier and I'm porbably being really dumb but when I go into the contacts because he is constantly having new and different women texting him or God knows it could be soemthing for his drug problem I cant find a way to go back to the original screen so I can download the same apps that he has on his phone. How do I do that


hehe it took me a minute to figure that out too - hit the escape key to go back a screen


----------



## pollywog

Apparently I am not doing something right with the virtual box. How do I get it to sync with the phone?


----------



## badbane

urworstnitemare said:


> Ok, i think i read somewhere earlier someone had said to intercept the modem if your using wifi at the house? If i do that will it show me everything he has done on his phone while he was here at the house? He doesnt use the computer because our five year old uses it for games and homeschool. But he does everything on his gs3. Will it show me his texts from a few days ago? And I know his password to his google account and ive noticed like someone said that it will show others using it like the ip address and all that; how do i bypass that? With a proxy server? Im more tech savvy than he is so i hope ill be able to get some goods on him since i think hes been selling his rx oxycodone and the ppl he brought to the house yesterday make me believe somethinpg went down yesterday morni g that i can hopefully use against him in court.
> 
> So i guess my questions again are how to intercept the modem? Will it show me his texts(those should have not only infidelity evidence but drug evidence as well)? And how does one use a proxy server? How do i go through his gmail account without it showing on his last activity?
> 
> Thanks, you guys/gals are so cool
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You won't be able to see texts. Because texts regardless of wifi connection or not go over the cell connection. Data transmissions on programs like facebook messenger and game chat rooms. Cain and Abel is not easy to setup and can require special wireless devices in order to work properly. That's why i hesitated to put it on here. So if he is sending emails, or facebook, or any other messages using unencrytped methods then you should be able to see the text of the message.


----------



## pollywog

I downloaded those two links but I swear it looks like it cloned my laptop. I downloaded one app I know he has and cannot find it now.

What am I doing wrong that I cannot see anything?


----------



## BrockLanders

pollywog said:


> Apparently I am not doing something right with the virtual box. How do I get it to sync with the phone?


You need to load the apps from the play store.


----------



## pollywog

BrockLanders said:


> You need to load the apps from the play store.


All the apps he has on his phone? I know he has some third party apps that he cannot get from play store. 

Did you say texts do not show in the message app? Also do I need to let the phone back up to his google account or no? It did ask I think and I said no because I was not sure. Don't want him notified of anything 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 82hazel

Want to know about an undetectable keystroke logger for a mac. I know I saw something for the iphone but you have to jailbreak the phone. What can I do that won't cost me an arm and a leg, but still get the job done. I want to see everything if I can before I leave for good. I want to see pics, e-mails, texts, calls...etc. If I can.


----------



## badbane

aobo key logger. it works All you have to do is install. Heck he probably still believes that macs are so secure you don't even need antivirus. Macs are secure as long as the user doesn't install something they shouldn't. Install the keylogger and it will run in the background and you can have the stuff sent to you whenever you want.


----------



## badbane

pollywog said:


> All the apps he has on his phone? I know he has some third party apps that he cannot get from play store.
> 
> Did you say texts do not show in the message app? Also do I need to let the phone back up to his google account or no? It did ask I think and I said no because I was not sure. Don't want him notified of anything
> 
> Thanks for the help.


so if he has these 3rd party apps then his phone is already rooted. Just look for the superuser or Su apps. INstall the spyware of your choice and let the SU grant if full access.


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> so if he has these 3rd party apps then his phone is already rooted. Just look for the superuser or Su apps. INstall the spyware of your choice and let the SU grant if full access.


You don't need to be rooted to install 3rd party apps. It's a setting, I forget it's exact location but you have to check a box that is labelled "allow unknown sources". Then, you use your Google-Fu to find the name of the app, plus ".apk" in the search string. A .apk file is an Android installer file, opening it will install the package.


----------



## Squeakr

badbane said:


> Heck he probably still believes that macs are so secure you don't even need antivirus. Macs are secure as long as the user doesn't install something they shouldn't.


No known viruses exist in the open wild for a Mac user to be infected with, therefor, yes an AV is not needed. Anything that would be installed and could cause havoc (these would be trojans or malware and not viruses) will not generally be caught by an AV anyway. The patterns for detection just aren't as good as they are with Windows machines (and this is not a statement about security of one versus the other) but a matter of usage and numbers, as without a wide range of attacks to build the pattern off of, it never really grows and evolves. Macs will definitely need something in the future as they are adopted more into mainstream and business and are targeted by the virus coders as their numbers increase and the "rewards" of viruses are realized (now with the user base so low, coders are not targeting the Macs and that is the reason that the viruses don't exist in the wild).


----------



## pollywog

badbane said:


> so if he has these 3rd party apps then his phone is already rooted. Just look for the superuser or Su apps. INstall the spyware of your choice and let the SU grant if full access.


Our phones are not rooted. We can get apps for the android from other sources than the play store. We have the same phone and he would have no idea on how to root the phone. Mine is not rooted and I have gotten apps from Best Apps Market and a couple of other places. When I look at apps on his phone it only shows what he has downloaded from the play store and I know he had a couple others he got from BAM which do not show in the cloned app of his phone. I have about decided he has a cheater phone or a cheater app of some sort he did not get in the play store. When I ask he said you think you are so smart you figure it out :scratchhead:


----------



## badbane

BrockLanders said:


> You don't need to be rooted to install 3rd party apps. It's a setting, I forget it's exact location but you have to check a box that is labelled "allow unknown sources". Then, you use your Google-Fu to find the name of the app, plus ".apk" in the search string. A .apk file is an Android installer file, opening it will install the package.


most of the time you will need to root the computer inorder for the spyware apps to run in the background and have access to send the info out. So you can go into setting developer options and click on unknown sources and you can install these applications. But you will need to root in order for the app to have the high level access it needs to send out the info.


----------



## BigTex45

Anyone familiar with the photo vault app KYMS? I noticed this on my wifes phone and her ipad. It says you can share your content between devices. I didnt know if I can add a device to get copies of what pictures she's hidding.


----------



## Squeakr

Don't know anything about it, but from reading the information on it, that should be enough to prove wrong doing. It is a paid app, so she spent money on it, and that would mean it was only for one purpose to hide her nefarious activities. There would be no other reason to have this and spend money on it otherwise.


----------



## pollywog

Keep Safe is the same thing. A vault to hide stuff. My WS has it on his phone but I have his pin...LOL just cannot get his phone.


----------



## superspy

Can anyone provide some tips for accessing old, deleted What's app msgs on a BB 9900? I see there is a file in his phone called messagesdb.store under the what's app file but I cannot forward or open this file.... He has since deleted the what's app from his phone... I have looked some of this up online and it looks like if I can get the phone for a while, I could access them by backing it up on our computer?

He also deletes a lot of his bbm chats with his perverted friends including lewd pics... not sure if I can access these???

I also have an old IBM Thinkpad he used for work and would like to see if there are any old deleted files on it... am looking into the Active Boot drive to retrieve them...Although I think the computer was wiped clean...

He has previously used his work laptop and work email to contact OW .... We have a wireless router and he has a VPn he logs into to access his Lotus notes email.... It archives msgs but I suspect he has been soft deleting them and so they do not appear in his archives.... Any tips on how I can recover these deleted emails?

Also seems fishy that he changed his yahoo account password in April, after I confronted... I can get into it using the security ? features but that might tip him off. I believe he had a yahoo.ca account whose IP address I traced to the city where he works... The username was one he had used in the past and seemed too coincidental... funny that emails went thru to it previously, and now that account has been closed.... also has an old Hotmail acct that he claims he never uses but it is still accepting emails..... haven't found the password to that one .... yet.....


----------



## stevehowefan

How exactly does Find My Iphone work to find ANOTHER Iphone?


----------



## Blacksmith01

Any way to get deleted text off of a HTC 4g. I have used some software and got a bunch of deleted pics and othere stuff off of it but the deleted text are no where to be found. BTW no sim card as it's sprint phone.


----------



## Squeakr

stevehowefan said:


> How exactly does Find My Iphone work to find ANOTHER Iphone?


First the iPhone trying to be found must be connected to your Apple ID, otherwise Find My iPhone won't work. FOr it to be someone else's iPhone with their own Apple ID, you would need to use Find My Friends (with this you would request that they be your friend and allow you to track their locations, then they would have to accept you as a friend within that app). These two both work the same way in that they access the iPhone in question and use the built in GPS location software (also in conjunction with WIFI and the cellular tower triangulations to give a fairly accurate and precise location on your application of where the device is located). These location requests will not be made visible to the other device's user, so it will remain hidden to them. If enough digging is done they will be able to possibly see that the location has made a request to update their location information, but only the most savvy would notice and be looking for such a thing, and that would be more than likely less than 1% of the users.


----------



## badbane

stevehowefan said:


> How exactly does Find My Iphone work to find ANOTHER Iphone?


It doesn't find another phone.
You have to have the target phone in your hand. And you want to download the Find my Friends app. Because you have to allow the app to give you the phones location. Then basically what happens is the fMF app on your phone gets sent her gps data from her phone and shows it on the map on your phone. ANd if the target doesn't pay attention to the app then you could have a gps going on for a while.


----------



## badbane

Blacksmith01 said:


> Any way to get deleted text off of a HTC 4g. I have used some software and got a bunch of deleted pics and othere stuff off of it but the deleted text are no where to be found. BTW no sim card as it's sprint phone.


I'd like to smack the guy that first said the text messages are stored on a sim card. BAck in the day a very small amount of messages was stored on a sim card. Presently only texts are stored on sim cards of android phones. That only happens when you go to the text messages you want and add them one by one to the sim card. it is not convenient so hardly anyone tries to do it because it takes a long time to add just a few messages. If the phone is a blackberry that was setup for someones work then you are pretty much out of luck. BB are very security minded phones. For iphones the old messages are stored on the old backups. Android phones don't keep those messages either.


----------



## BigTex45

I found a recent iphone backup, but it says there isn't any videos. but I know she took some. If she deleted pics/videos is there anyway of recovering them?


----------



## Squeakr

BigTex45 said:


> I found a recent iphone backup, but it says there isn't any videos. but I know she took some. If she deleted pics/videos is there anyway of recovering them?



Where did you find the back up? It is possible to have only parts of the device back up to a computer and have the other parts backing up to the iCloud. If she deleted them and it had been long enough ago, then it is possible that they have been overwritten by the system. This can happen with call logs, text, and picture/ video information.


----------



## beautifuldreamer

Hi y'all, newbie here. Been reading thru post for a few hours. What brand keylogger do y'all recommend? I need something decent and close to free. We have an old dell desktop. Currently, when WS is on the puter he uses the firefox private window mode. My WS has multiple e -mail accounts, Yahoo messenger, goggle voice , member on most adult hook up sites and more i have no idea of. I have WS screen names for a few but no passwords for the above. I tried getting into e-mails via secret question. i failed them and WS removed the secret question option on all accounts.Thanks


----------



## badbane

beautifuldreamer said:


> Hi y'all, newbie here. Been reading thru post for a few hours. What brand keylogger do y'all recommend? I need something decent and close to free. We have an old dell desktop. Currently, when WS is on the puter he uses the firefox private window mode. My WS has multiple e -mail accounts, Yahoo messenger, goggle voice , member on most adult hook up sites and more i have no idea of. I have WS screen names for a few but no passwords for the above. I tried getting into e-mails via secret question. i failed them and WS removed the secret question option on all accounts.Thanks


Check out the link below.

Top 10 Best Free Keylogger Software to Monitor Keystrokes in Windows • Raymond.CC - Page 2


----------



## badbane

BigTex45 said:


> I found a recent iphone backup, but it says there isn't any videos. but I know she took some. If she deleted pics/videos is there anyway of recovering them?


I phone backups store only system settings, text messages, and other basic info. The videos should be set to sync with itunes if he was backing them up


----------



## pollywog

How can I get WS phone to sync to google account with it notifying him?


----------



## beautifuldreamer

Trying to download actual key logger. I am not computer savy. Where do I save file to? I have choices of desktop, my documents, my computer, local disk etc. I'm clueless. Thanks in advance


----------



## beautifuldreamer

I'm trying to download Actual keylogger. Got a message that said:

An error occurred while trying to rename a file in destination directory. 
Move file failed; code 5
Access is denied

Click to retry again,abort etc. I can't open the keylogger. I am NOT computer savy AT ALL . but H is. confused: 

thanks in advance


----------



## Squeakr

The Code 5 error means you don't have the access rights to that location, file, etc. If you have admin rights you should be good, but I bet that any account you use will be locked down if your H is so savvy. You could try to right click on the file and select the run as administrator option, as that might be available to you. If it asks for a password, it will generally want an administrator password.


----------



## tug

beautifuldreamer said:


> I'm trying to download Actual keylogger. Got a message that said:
> 
> An error occurred while trying to rename a file in destination directory.
> Move file failed; code 5
> Access is denied
> 
> Click to retry again,abort etc. I can't open the keylogger. I am NOT computer savy AT ALL . but H is. confused:
> 
> thanks in advance


I do my damndest to stay away from anytjhing I have to download especially when it comes to something like a key logger. During my second marriage I bought a key logger that attaches on the end of the keyboard cord and plugs into the computer. Now that they stopped making PS 2 ports for computers and only make USB ports the logger is obsolete. The company now sells USB key loggers but due to my health and all the money I have to spend on medication I cant afford anything like that. If your interested please send me a private message and I'll be happy to provide the link. 
Disclaimer... I have no association with any company I suggest and will not profit in anyway shape or from. I am someone who has been cheated on and only trying to help others.


----------



## beautifuldreamer

Squeakr said:


> The Code 5 error means you don't have the access rights to that location, file, etc. If you have admin rights you should be good, but I bet that any account you use will be locked down if your H is so savvy. You could try to right click on the file and select the run as administrator option, as that might be available to you. If it asks for a password, it will generally want an administrator password.


Thank you. I will try the above


----------



## Squeakr

tug said:


> I do my damndest to stay away from anytjhing I have to download especially when it comes to something like a key logger. During my second marriage I bought a key logger that attaches on the end of the keyboard cord and plugs into the computer. Now that they stopped making PS 2 ports for computers and only make USB ports the logger is obsolete. The company now sells USB key loggers but due to my health and all the money I have to spend on medication I cant afford anything like that. If your interested please send me a private message and I'll be happy to provide the link.
> Disclaimer... I have no association with any company I suggest and will not profit in anyway shape or from. I am someone who has been cheated on and only trying to help others.


Unfortunately, everything is going the way of the downloads. Most things are getting to where you buy them through some app store. It saves the company on packaging and machines used to turn out the packaging and product, as all they need to do is upload it to website somewhere that resells the data. I like hardware solutions myself, but they are getting harder to disguise so thus easier to discover and defeat.


----------



## beautifuldreamer

So downloading keyloggers are not a good idea? I'm not computer savy


----------



## Squeakr

beautifuldreamer said:


> So downloading keyloggers are not a good idea? I'm not computer savy


It is not that they are bad ideas, but that you need to find a good and reputable one, as they are essentially trojans and malware and can thus be used in nefarious ways by the developers to do as they please. Since you are installing them on your computer, your are generally creating an exception for them through firewalls and anti-virus programs to keep them from getting detected. By doing this, you are opening them up to your entire system and some hackers have developed them and used them for gaining access to users systems and have lots happening in the background undetected. Yes it is rare, but it can happen as they are generally used to gather discreet information, so whom is going to know or tell right? It is kind of like robbing a thief. It seems like a good idea as they won't go to the cops to report you robbing them, right?


----------



## huebnem

I need serious computer help. My wife is deployed to a different location that I am, I already caught her is some huge lies, and due to military laws she will take everything unless I can prove she cheated...


----------



## beautifuldreamer

Squeakr said:


> The Code 5 error means you don't have the access rights to that location, file, etc. If you have admin rights you should be good, but I bet that any account you use will be locked down if your H is so savvy. You could try to right click on the file and select the run as administrator option, as that might be available to you. If it asks for a password, it will generally want an administrator password.



No..it didn't work. just kept saying the above. nothing popped open when i right clicked


----------



## beautifuldreamer

Darn it. H found the free Actual keylogger I installed last night. He found it several hours after use. He removed it before I was able to log back into account. He thought it was a virus. Can anyone recommend a paid brand. I'm not computer savy I need step by step instruction on how to install a decent logger properly. One that will remain under the radar. Should i try a hardware logger? Any brand recommendation? Thanks in advance


----------



## Squeakr

beautifuldreamer said:


> Darn it. H found the free Actual keylogger I installed last night. He found it several hours after use. He removed it before I was able to log back into account. He thought it was a virus. Can anyone recommend a paid brand. I'm not computer savy I need step by step instruction on how to install a decent logger properly. One that will remain under the radar. Should i try a hardware logger? Any brand recommendation? Thanks in advance


Whatever logger you install will need to have the files excepted by your anti virus. How did he find it? If it was when scanning the system for viruses, then you didn't set the exceptions to have the files ignored during the scan. This is where a hardware logger would be better for avoiding anti virus but Sofware is easier to hide unsuspected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beautifuldreamer

Squeakr said:


> Whatever logger you install will need to have the files excepted by your anti virus. How did he find it? If it was when scanning the system for viruses, then you didn't set the exceptions to have the files ignored during the scan. This is where a hardware logger would be better for avoiding anti virus but Sofware is easier to hide unsuspected.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'm not puter savy at all. I think he found it when the automatic scan came up. When installing it..I remember checking off exceptions. I probably missed a few. H was on puter for HOURS before it was discovered. I fell asleep and never made it back to computer. I woke up this am to him saying "don't use computer I think it has a virus. I'm cleaning it out" he has an attitude though. I'm.sure he knows I put it on there but wouldn't say so. So close


----------



## weightlifter

You do know that files are not immediately overwritten after being deleted. Perhaps the log is still there.


----------



## beautifuldreamer

weightlifter said:


> You do know that files are not immediately overwritten after being deleted. Perhaps the log is still there.



how would i find it? The computer security says it was deleted.


----------



## weightlifter

There are some fairly advanced undeleters out there. Im not an expert at it but the key is time. Sooner the better but you will need time to dig, this is not a 5 minute thing. Try to find one that runs off a USB stick. Find out what the file is called for one thing.

Others will be better at the keylogger than I.


----------



## clipclop2

You can also search by file date. File recovery can be a second approach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr

clipclop2 said:


> You can also search by file date. File recovery can be a second approach.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This will not work if it has been marked as deleted by the OS. Like was said you will need a software to undelete as when the system deletes it the FAT has the file marked as deleted, but generally the data still exists.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrockLanders

Squeakr said:


> This will not work if it has been marked as deleted by the OS. Like was said you will need a software to undelete as when the system deletes it the FAT has the file marked as deleted, but generally the data still exists.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here's a free open source utility for windows:

Kickass Undelete - a free, open source file recovery tool for Windows

I'd move fast, once the file system writes over the data marked for deletion, it's gone.


----------



## gdtm0111

Does anyone have a link to a good VAR?


----------



## BlueCalcite

This is the most popular one around here:

Amazon.com: Sony Digital Flash Voice Recorder (ICD-PX312): Electronics

I believe Best Buy sells it too, if you have one locally (though probably for a few more bucks).


----------



## beautifuldreamer

speaking of VAR, where is the best place to hide it? What type of materials is used to keep it secure? Do they make any clicking sounds that WS would hear?


----------



## weightlifter

LOL wish TAM would give us each a page as a homepage. Here is all the VAR info you could EVER want. Im resident VAR goon! Its written from a male perspective as we get mostly men in CWI. Just reverse the sexes.

Here you go:

Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the computer whenever you enter the room. She is suddenly staying out until 2 to 5 in the morning. She has new single friends. She has lost weight and is dressing hotter to boot. Her ex contacted her 3 weeks ago and she wants “to meet to catch up at some public place” Any of this sound familiar? 

If you are reading this your gut is going crazy. “Relax”, in that there is a high liklihood that you are not crazy at least. “Your gut” is your basic instinct from the caveman period. There is something up with your mate. It is part of your mind built into you and in your DNA. You probably cant sleep. You are losing weight like crazy and are not hungry. Well if you are reading this and that is 90% of you reading this if its your first time... You are embarking on what is probably going to be the worst time of your life.

Chin up, yes I know it is damn near impossible to believe now, but I and the people at TAM here have taken dozens of men through this process. Some reconcile, most dont in the long run so be aware. Most of us hang around this grim grim place for a sense of “pay it forward” and “getting at the truth” Even in divorce, the long run the majority find love again... yes really. Often selecting a far far better future companion. Read poster BFF for a thread of disaster, divorce, recovery, and a new wonderful woman in his life. Younger and hotter, yes, but also one with better boundaries, often a far far better personality match. Oh and they get to go through that first time with her after the first I love you's have been exchanged. Just know, that for the majority, even if the marriage crashes, in six months, a year, maybe two you will wonder how you got so far so fast and how great your new life is. You will also be MUCH MUCH stronger as a person.

So. Here are your instructions. Do this now. I dont mean next week. I mean make something up within the next day and GET IT DONE! Not looking will only prolong your agony.

NO MORE CONFRONTS!! Play dumb husband for a bit. Dont drive her further underground! Soft confronts RARELY WORK AND ONLY MAKE GETTING AT THE TRUTH HARDER!!! THIS PROLONGS YOUR AGONY! NEVER give up you get your intel from the VAR. You tell her, you always got your info from a PI or someone saw them. Hard confronts with overwhelming evidence to crush all resistance are the name of the game.

Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY THE cheapies. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.

Setup instructions are on page 19. Also good stuff on page 31.
Use 44K bit rate for balancing file size vs quality DO NOT USE 8K!!!!! Simply put. The higher the quality the better the sound and 8K sucks. ALSO. The higher the quality the more you can manipulate the mp3 in Audacity.
Set VOR "on" see page 38
See page 40 for adding memory if necessary
Play with it yourself to get familiar. TEST IT OUT 
Turn off the beep feature. Its on one of the menus. You can even play prevent defense by going to a dollar store, buying uber-cheapie earbuds, cut off the buds but put in the jack which will actually disable the speaker for additional protection.

Go to Walmart and buy heavy duty velcro.
This is one item: Velcro Heavy-Duty Hook and Loop Fastener VEK90117: Office : Walmart.com
also
Purchase VELCRO Hook and Loop Fasteners, Sticky-Back, for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
The velcro is usually in the fabric section or the aisle with the fasteners like screws.

Use the velcro to attach the var under her seat UP INSIDE. SECURE IT WELL!!!!!! So well even a big bump wont knock it off. attach one side HD velcro from Walmart to back. USE BIG PIECE
attach other side HD velcro again UP INSIDE car seat. 

ATTACH THE CRAP out of it. It needs to stay put going over big potholes or railroad tracks.
I recommend exporting the sound files to your comp. The recorder is very cumbersome for playback.

Put the second VAR in whatever room she uses to talk in when you are not around. If you are a typical man, use your size advantage to put it someplace she cant reach, even on a chair. Beware spring cleaning season if she does it.

Usual warning. If you hear another man and perhaps a little kissing or... STOP Listening and have a trusted friend listen and tell you what went on. Knowing she is a cheat will kill you. Hearing her moan while another man is inside her will murder you to your very soul!!!!!! You are not strong enough to hear that. Dont try it. I know what I am talking about in this.

If you need clean up the recordings get Audacity. Its free from the internet. I have used it on var work for others here to remove things like engine noise. If needed, I have done var work for three men here. RDMU is the only one who has released some of the confidentiality. Read his second thread for my reliability and confidentiality. NEVER GIVE UP YOUR ELECTRONIC EVIDENCE. They were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!!

The ezoom GPS has been found to be easy to buy at Radio shack and useful.

Look for a burner phone. That is often why wives let the husband "see their phone"

Look for apps on her phone like words with friends. It has a non traceable texting feature.
Here is a list 25 Apps to Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend | Complex


----------



## clipclop2

don't forget to look in the recycle bin . not everyone thinks to empty it after deleting . 

and when doing searches make sure that you select the option to search hidden files and system files . 

and while it's true that if something is overwritten you won't be able to recover things like pictures , you can sometimes grab text documents . just try to open everything with a text editor notepad .

likewise not every uninstaller uninstall every file . show it still possible that you can find things by searching using the modified date . 

in particular look under documents and settings , the username , and then the application and local settings directories. 

also looked under the administrator ID and all users . can take some digging but you'll be surprised at the things you find . 

make sure you go through the temp directory . 

in Windows directory look under system 32 , if you're on a 64-bit machine look under both syswow directories. blogs there might help you figure out some of the software that's been installed . 

also the windows temp directory .

Look at nirsoft.net for some free tools depending upon the browser version and someone's browsing habits you may be able to read some database files that are left . many of these must be read with a program called SQL Li te 

. that program can also be run directlu o. an Android .lbut I would recommend lhooking up the phone as USB Drive and just copying everything you can including any system files that will let you copy them . as someone said: people don't always backup everything . 

there may also be files with the extension apk. they are the files from which Android applications are installed . 

Google the file names to try to ID them. 

Or you can copy them to your phone and install them. I would go after any apk that don't have fairly recognizable names if you suspect your stuff is using vault or software to hide files. It will provide a little more info on what those apps may be, since many of them are hidden as legitimate apps - a calculator that when you enter a special code, reveal a hidden contacts list or files.

You have to change the application installer setting in your phone's settings to allow non-Google apps to be installed. Other sources.

Then get a file manager from the Google store, browse to the directory you copied the files to and select the APK you want to install.

If you *copy* your spouses app folders after installation, you might be able to crack pwd protected files. Do make copies because they may self-destruct after so many wrong tries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

IF they use microsoft outlook or outlook express. Both of those programs store the files locally. I forgot outlook express' storage directory. But for outlook it is:
win xp
c:\documents and settings\%usernameofWSwithoutpercentsigns%\local setting\microsoft\outlook

win 7 and 8
C:\Users\%usernameofWSwithoutpercentsigns%\appdata\local\microsoft\outlook\

If they use google apps sync with outlook
C:\users\%usernameofWSwithoutpercentsigns%\appdata\local\google\google apps sync\

Inside all of those directory are pst files. Copy those and import them into outlook and all of the mail will be imported into Outlook without your WS knowing a thing about it.


----------



## beautifuldreamer

Thank you. I am TOTALLY clueless when it comes to computer. I will purchase a VAR and a hardware keylogger (trying to find a decent website to purchase one)

I would prefer a downloaded keylogger BUT H found the last one after a few hours and deleted it. I downloaded the free Actual keylogger. The computer security catched it . Is there a better version to use that's not detected by security? Like i said before I AM NOT computer savy. I need a step by step guide on how to install properly.


----------



## clipclop2

Most loggers will be found by anti-virus software if you aren't able to exclude them from being scanned. 

So before installing anything you have to look at any anti-virus software, look up how you would go about excluding a piece of software from being scanned and most importantly verifying that you can modify the settings before you install your software . 

of course you want to test it by running a virus scan. So while it might only take minutes to install a keylogger you really need a lot more time to make sure you've done it right .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 86857

_Apologies if someone has already posted about this. I just tried this out on my own computer & it works a treat! Agh! if only I had known before now_

*Does your WS use an iPhone? 
*Do you have access to the computer (Windows or Mac) they sync/backup their iPhone on? If so you can read texts, contacts etc that were on their phone last time they synced it. 
Best thing is that the backup folders won't be passworded heh heh! Read on you sleuths-to-be 
You will need a bit of time to do this esp if not tech savvy, e.g. when they are at work/asleep etc. 

There will be a backup folder for any device that's backed up on the computer i.e. other iPhones, iPad etc.

You will need to download a program called *iPhone Backup Extractor *
Download to extract backup files with the iPhone Backup Extractor
_Don't forget once you have installed it and put it in Applications folder, delete all evidence of installation process i.e. file in the downloads folder, icon on your desktop (I'm talking mac) . When you are done you may want to delete the program if you think WS will see it. I'm guessing they won't. You can mb copy it to the USB memory stick (see below) too though I am not sure it would work on another computer. Anyway you only need it for WS's computer _ 

Be warned - *program will cost $25.* Free version shows last 4 texts only. Cheap for the truth though . So have your *credit card *ready. 
You will be creating a file so also have a *USB memory stick *to copy it onto - only a few dollars at the store. You can then delete the file on the computer (empty the trash too - but not before looking in it in case there is anything in there ). You will now have your evidence (if there is some) on a USB memory stick in your pocket - now ain't that a treat :smthumbup:
There are a few things to watch out for: 
Once the app is in Application folder go there and double click on it. Don't worry if a small white terminal screen comes up showing an error, just close it. If the app doesn't start, right click on it and choose "Show contents". Go through the folders until you find a file called "iPhoneBackupExtractor" On a Mac this is in folder MacOS. 
When it launches it opens a window where there will be a dropdown box showing backups. Choose WS's backup and you will see icons with SMS, contacts, photos etc. Click on whichever you want (usually texts) and it will ask you for a file to store them in. I did texts and it output them into a *.csv file* which can be opened with *excel* on windows or *numbers* on mac. It will be very small on the screen but you can expand it by clicking on bottom corner and dragging it out (Mac) or just click on the cell you want to see. Woohoo - it's all there. 
I spent quite a bit of time posting this because I know only too well the sheer torture of suspecting but not knowing - the worst possible scenario. WS almost never confess and all of you have heard the predictable explanations as seen on TAM: We only kissed once, IDK, IDR, it was all on his/her side but didn't mean anything to me, that old coconut - we are just friends and well. . . yaddah, yaddah, yaddah. I would go as far as to say - don't believe a word they say. I did :banghead:

I can see that WS is a bit scared of the new way I'm handling it. Bet he is wondering why heh heh! Thanks TAMMERS :yay:
I was tricked into this marriage. It all happened BEFORE we were married, yep that early, not even the excuse of a stale relationship and I wouldn't have even DATED him had I known what he was like. 

Anyway, this is my way of thanking you TAMMERS and if even one of you finds out the truth with iPhoneExtractor I will be very happy. 
_Brace yourself as it may hurt but as all of us know, the truth is the ONLY way forward. _


----------



## Squeakr

This info is on here, just not as detailed in steps. Thanks for posting. You can also download SQLLite and peruse the DB files from the backup and SQLLite is free and accomplishes the same thing. I also have a freeware on my server called iScavenge that accomplishes the same extraction, not as complex to do as SQLLite and works as well as iPhone Backup Extractor and since it is freeware it doesn't cost anything and works great for getting that same information. There are others posted on this thread as well that don't cost anything either. I just don't have the names readily available at this time. Do a search on this thread or a Google search and you can do the same for free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 86857

Squeakr said:


> This info is on here, just not as detailed in steps. Thanks for posting. You can also download SQLLite and peruse the DB files from the backup and SQLLite is free and accomplishes the same thing. I also have a freeware on my server called iScavenge that accomplishes the same extraction, not as complex to do as SQLLite and works as well as iPhone Backup Extractor and since it is freeware it doesn't cost anything and works great for getting that same information. There are others posted on this thread as well that don't cost anything either. I just don't have the names readily available at this time. Do a search on this thread or a Google search and you can do the same for free.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Squeakr and ooops! it was covered already as I said would probably be the case. Because so many BS say they are not tech-savvy I put in the steps. 
Great that there are lots of free options so I will def look into your suggestions. I'm very new to all this and never imagined I'd be joining the CIA


----------



## clipclop2

I apologize for my posts being full of typos and other oddities. I don't type much - speech-to-garbled-incomprehensible-text, mostly.

Because people don't always install browsers, etc. in the usual places, program files, etc. capturing the install logs can help you pinpoint where to look for things. 

You might also consider exporting the entire registry and looking under HELM (local machine) and HKLU (local user). Then look under software. It will list what is installed and any settings.

If you know what you are doing, you can change settings in your favor. Eliminate private browsing, for instance. If you know anything about setting local policies, it can get real fun.

Dumb thing though - you can turn off deleting history, cache, etc. and make it so you can't change the setting from. IE but you can't prevent someone from deleting the files manually.

If your cheater is dumb enough, it might be enough to catch them before they realize there is a problem. 

Honestly, first thing I would do is change that setting from the browser. You might get lucky.

The new OSs and security-minded software makes it so much easier for people to hide info/behaviour. Apple is leading the charge. I hate them for it. I know there are good reasons for security but the bad ones destroy families.

My strongest recommendation is that a policy of shared accounts/passwords is started from the beginning. Each new piece of technology is "ours". No personal devices. A violation is assumed to be hiding an activity that goes against the marriage. Period. There are simply no acceptable reasons for that level of privacy.

Once a policy is established up front and a meaning is already given to a violation, you can't claim paranoia and whatever. The meaning is already written.

And I mean written. This should be a written agreement.

I'm at the point where I would say it should go into pre-nuptials and maybe into vows.

The world is too crazy. There are too many immature, selfish people. Our society supports these behaviours. Parents fail to correct and interpret the messages their kids are given. Everything is situational. There is no right and wrong. There is only "don't get caught."

Technology is a contributing factor. But how we raise our kids and what we aren't afraid to expect and enforce from one another are the root of our problems. Everyone is afraid of offending or pushing. Fear prevents people from taking control of a situation. The offenders know this and keep you in fear.

Fear=unknown
Fear=lack of control
Fear=allowing bad things to continue to occur
Fear=continuous cycle of guilt and oppression

End fear=end darkness=take responsibility=make your life better=show your kids that life requires bravery and strength. Fear is normal. Acting in spite of it is the only option. If people know your boundaries and know you will enforce them even if it isn't pleasant, they will be a lot less likely to treat you poorly. 

And if you aren't afraid to state your boundaries from the beginning, you are less likely to fall into the company of people who use fear to control and harm you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

That should have been HKLM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

You should also look under the different user accounts in the registry for SW that may be installed for a single user rather than everyone on the machine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr

I m sorry, maybe it is become I am currently watching Big Bang Theory, but this all reminds me of Sheldon Cooper and his room mate agreement. His preparation and thoroughness of what is to be expected and the outcomes and punishments has done nothing but make him (as it would anyone that acts like him in life) the butt of widespread jokes and humiliation. Although I can see some of your points (and I think it makes sense to anyone that has been betrayed and is still hurting) I feel that written agreements and obligations aren't the answer. Open communications is the key I think (but what do I know I am here). Maybe I should draw up this room mate agreement and hold weekly room mate meetings to address issues and modify the agreement as deemed necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

Knowing what I know of people and the way they misrepresent the past, I think written agreements are necessary.

People think they are clear, but often aren't. What someone hears isn't always what you said. 

The written word clarifies.

Why would you back away from a written agreement?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr

They are too restrictive by nature that in order to cover every option or concern available they must be lengthy and distinct. If vagueness is written into the document then people will just see or use that as an out to nullify the written agreement. Once things are documented in full, people feel restricted, defensive, and it seems to drive them to extremes in order to nullify the agreement. A written agreement for the most part by the nature of it benefits one party solely. If this is not to be the fact then both parties need to get third parties to draw up these agreements to insure equality for all involved. Even by the nature of something be written clearly, does not mean that all parties agree and understand the intent. If this were the case then the legal profession wouldn't thrive so much. I believe face to face conversation between parties is truly the best way to handle issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

I disagree that its benefits only the one party . if you both agree that transparency is a requirement then it reflect the views and values of both parties . the only time this agreement benefits only one person is when the other person decides they want to break the agreement . in no way is this enforcible . but that isn't the point of the agreement in the first place . 

perhaps you don't believe in the sort of transparency and wouldn't sign yourself . 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr

clipclop2 said:


> I disagree that its benefits only the one party . if you both agree that transparency is a requirement then it reflect the views and values of both parties . the only time this agreement benefits only one person is when the other person decides they want to break the agreement . in no way is this enforcible . but that isn't the point of the agreement in the first place .
> 
> *perhaps you don't believe in the sort of transparency and wouldn't sign yourself . *
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Wow, way to project and put me down without knowing me or anything about me. Thanks for the judgement, I'll gladly call on you in the future when I need another beating down! Couldn't be more wrong on all accounts. I don't believe that just because one writes a written agreement, it is easier to enforce, verify, uphold, whatever you want to call it. Isn't that the idea behind marriage vows and the certificate and license that was signed by both parties (I have a license from the state and certificate from my church, also have pre-marrital counseling contracts that both signed)? These helped me none in keeping my spouse on the straight and narrow. 

I have full transparency. I have a file that we both have access to that lists all the accounts, usernames, passwords, security questions, etc. She can check on these at anytime and it wouldn't bother me at all. I tell her everything and always have (sometimes this might not be so good as I call them like I see them). She is the one that has betrayed, lied, hidden things from the start. The written agreement hasn't helped that at all in keeping her on the straight and narrow and that is what I am talking about. Without legal obligations there are no reasons for it to be anything more than the paper it is written on, and generally when it is written, it is written by the party that has more to lose, hence them being one sided. People with no money or assets don't request prenuptial agreements and if they did, they would constantly have to be ratified or very vague to still mean anything as more assets are gained and things change. In my case we had poor communication (and still do), yet that is the only thing that will work and pull us out of our situation, not some written agreement (as it never worked in the past).


----------



## badbane

yea the only problem with disabling private browsing is one it tells the user which may tip them off that they are being watched. 
What most people may not know is that Firefox actually stores history in private browsing. So the next time you private browse you can see the private browsing history. I am sure this will be fixed soon but it worked with latest version of Firefox I have on win 7 x64. 

And why wouldn't a prenup benefit the person that wrote it up. A prenup is used to protect assets. by its very nature it is to ensure that in the event of X happens then the person writing creating the pre-nup has some legal protection in the event of Y happening in response. 

I don't see the problem with someone of wealth doing so to prevent gold diggers from latching on. If someone wants to waste their time trying to find ways around a prenup then that would give me a red flag plain an simple. 

my house is setup where my wife can access all of my stuff but she can't make any changes. I am not going to risk a 1300 custom built computer, music, data, and other stuff. She can look though. If you want to do this then setup the user account and then go to this path in xp
c:\documents and settings then right click and set it to share. I am not sure how the setting are done exactly since I haven't used xp home but you can set that entire directory so that the everyone group has view access. Then anyone can look anywhere without making changes.

windows 7 go to 
c:\
right click on Users click on share file. then set the everyone group to view. 

Simple as that. If you have to keep a secret from your partner then it isn't a secret it is a problem. 
Now if there is a way to keep private browsing enabled except it is just mockery and it is still function normally that'd be a good tool. I will look around and see if someone found a trick.


----------



## Squeakr

badbane said:


> And why wouldn't a prenup benefit the person that wrote it up. A prenup is used to protect assets. by its very nature it is to ensure that in the event of X happens then the person writing creating the pre-nup has some legal protection in the event of Y happening in response.
> 
> I don't see the problem with someone of wealth doing so to prevent gold diggers from latching on. If someone wants to waste their time trying to find ways around a prenup then that would give me a red flag plain an simple.


:iagree: This i what I was saying in that a written agreement favors one party.


----------



## badbane

And while prenups and all that are great the thread is not to discuss whether or not they are a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## pollywog

badbane - where is the private browsing history stored on firefox? I have mine set to delete when I close the browser and there is never any history that I can find.


----------



## badbane

pollywog said:


> badbane - where is the private browsing history stored on firefox? I have mine set to delete when I close the browser and there is never any history that I can find.


That hits all of the history. even private browsing. So disable that and go private browsing. then close the window and go back into private browsing and start typing in web sites. So www. and it should bring up the cache and list sites that have been visited before in private browsing.


----------



## badbane

Okay so Voice activated recorders are a favorite tool on this site to catch cheaters. So I thought why not camera's. 

There are tons of surveillance cameras that can be setup. and monitored. Now understand the video camera footage will not be admissible in court. However you can pick up wireless network cameras for under a hundred bucks. You can even find decent pinhole cameras for under 50 bucks. Pick up a camera to go outside set it up and then setup an indoor one where your wife can't see it. Make it obvious that you are setting up this outside camera. They sell fake cameras and they are pretty cheap too. In reality it is a ruse to setup the indoor camera and record on that. 
If you are really handy you can setup and pinhole camera in a car and no one will know it was there. Heck even baby monitors can be setup to be viewed anywhere on the internet.


----------



## Squeakr

The way the laws work, audio alone or video alone are both acceptable but the two combined can be illegal and most network cams won't do audio. Without the audio, you would see that the spouse is on the phone, but unless video chatting or doing something else while on the phone you would have no idea who they are talking to or what is said so kind of defeats the purpose. You would still need the VAR to verify what you are seeing on the camera is in fact affair related.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

Yes but there are surveillance cameras that do both. and are under 100 bucks. and If she knew there was a security system setup in the house then I doubt she could say it was an invasion of privacy. Just like VAr recordings it won't matter a hill of beans in court.


----------



## beautifuldreamer

HI all, i purchased the popular Sony VAR that y'all recommended here. It been in H car for the last 4 days. I haven't picked up anything. H has 2 hour round trip drive from work everyday. VAR picked up 4 days of his driving and listening to talk radio. One phone call to the DMV. 

How do I change the 8k bit rate to 44K? , also what recording scene is best for car - there's meeting option, dictation option, classroom etc. Also, i haven't been able to secure the VAR with velcro. It's still in the high 90's in my area. VAR is sitting in hot car all day. By the time H arrives home the VAR came a part. Now i just place it under seat and secure it with stuff around it. 

Finally, since H caught the online keylogger i installed on computer week before last, I noticed that H is not checking his gazillion and one e-mail accounts or adult profiles at home . Last week I installed a hardware keylogger. It has only picked up porn sites. I think H has outsmarted me again by getting even stealthier and checking his e-mail/ profile MESS elsewhere. He does not have a smartphone that i know of.


----------



## clipclop2

Why are you monitoring him after the damage has already been done? Catching him, not catching him, what is the difference? In your situation it seems like surveillance is a delaying tactic on your part. I can understand that you aren't ready. But what you are doing is dangerous. He gave you an STD. If he were to either behave for a while or be stealthier you could talk yourself into staying. The absence of new evidence doesn't prove anything in your case. 

When there is only suspicion but no proof it is sensible to monitor. 

You already have incontrovertible proof. He has acknowledged how bad the situation is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter

BD.

The part of the instructions you are interested in are pages 31-34 and 78-81.

Most have used meeting mode. If its using a higher bit rate it just makes the files larger and is generally unnecessarily large but not harmful. The 8K is often whiny and has more distortion.

The var came apart? You mean the velcro came off? The var itself?


----------



## MariaSews

My husband rides a motorcycle to and from work everyday. The OW is on the way home from work. Is there something I can put on his bike to track whether he paid her a visit or not?


----------



## waiwera

Bump for mariasews question


----------



## pollywog

MariaSews said:


> My husband rides a motorcycle to and from work everyday. The OW is on the way home from work. Is there something I can put on his bike to track whether he paid her a visit or not?


My WS and I both rode Harleys. There was no place on his bike I could have put anything that he would not have found immediately.

Someone else may have an idea but if your husband knows his bike I would think he would find it pretty easily.


----------



## clipclop2

there are some ridiculously small GPS out there. perhaps there's something in the package tracking line it would be small enough to hide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moto164

You may not be able to put one on a motorcycle but how about in the garage. If he hangs out in the garage working on it he may use his phone out there.


----------



## badbane

moto164 said:


> You may not be able to put one on a motorcycle but how about in the garage. If he hangs out in the garage working on it he may use his phone out there.


You could put it underneath the seat.


----------



## nolaman

Been reading this thread for a few months and finally decided to join today because I can't find an answer to my questions anywhere on the internet. 

I want to get the backup to my wife's iphone which is stored in icloud. There is no way to get this backup without restoring an iphone to it. The last backup that she has in icloud is from May of this year (lets call this the yahoo account). This just happens to be when she got her new phone. When she got her new phone she started a new icloud account for the new phone (gmail account). There have been no backups to date on this gmail icloud account. 

So my big question is this, if I restore my iphone from the yahoo account will she get a notification on her phone? I know she will get one in her email and I can get to that before she sees it, but I dont know if she'll get one on her phone. I am almost positive that she no longer uses this icloud id on her phone.

I tried testing this on our ipad this weekend by signing into the messages app with my icloud account and received a notification on my phone. But I was syncing it with my number so it knew the phone number. 

Long story short, will my wife receive a notification on her phone if I restore my phone to her old backup file. Thanks so much for this thread. Lots good information here.


----------



## Squeakr

Which version of the IOS are you running. Once you get forced to the new version of the IOS without her AppleID, you may not be able to recover the device or at least complete the recovery back to your device once you have found out what you need/ want. 

On another site, a guy did this to catch his GF cheating. She was indeed cheating on him. He confronted her about it and she got angry, berated him for not trusting her, called him names and became violent (typical cheater reaction when caught) and then said she couldn't trust him anymore and left him. The issue is that her AppleID is now tied to his phone (luckily it was a spare device) and since IOS 7 and AppleIDs now have the device lock in place, he can't restore to his backup since he can't get the password to turn of find my iPhone which is what needs to happen during a restore. She won't talk to him and his device is nothing more than a really nice brick now.

Just a warning of what can happen.


----------



## nolaman

I am in IOS 7. So if I understand correctly, if I restore my iPhone with that backup (made in May in IOS 6) it will be tied to that AppleID permanently? Haven't heard or read anything about the device lock. Interesting.

My plan was to backup my iPhone to my computer here at work, then restore my phone from her yahoo icloud backup (iOS: Transferring information from your current iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch to a new device). Once the phone is restored from this backup, I should have all texts, photos and videos which have been saved in icloud (iCloud: iCloud storage and backup overview). I can then backup that file to my computer here and have all this information saved. I have a program called iBackupBot which can read the backup files and see all the texts and photos. Then go back and restore my phone back to it's previous state, with the backup I created, with my AppleID.

I though I had a full proof plan. Haha. Just didn't know if she would receive a notification on her phone that a new device was being setup with her old yahoo AppleID. Certainly don't want to brick my phone.


----------



## clipclop2

So he can't factory reset?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr

clipclop2 said:


> So he can't factory reset?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not an option with the new ios 7 security features. To do the reset you need the applied and password associated. It basically makes stealing iDevices a not for profit action now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

That it may, but it also says that you don't really often your device, either. 

Did he call Apple? 

Then again, can't he ask his wife or ex to change her pwd temporarily so he can recover his device? Or am I not understanding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr

clipclop2 said:


> That it may, but it also says that you don't really often your device, either.
> 
> Did he call Apple?
> 
> Then again, can't he ask his wife or ex to change her pwd temporarily so he can recover his device? Or am I not understanding?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was his girlfriend and she won't even talk to him (ended their relationship) because he is untrustworthy. Go figure. She won't answer his calls, emails, or texts to help him fix this issue. 

As for Apple, their stance is they can do nothing to help. Although it has been hinted at by some people that the right group will help the owner of the Apple ID and device (and they must be one in the same) to recover a lost password and thus fix this issue. Since he is not the Apple ID account owner they have told him there is nothing they can do (this is their official stance) as they can't prove ownership of the device and that he may have in fact stolen it. By them assisting in this security bypass they are assisting in enabling the theft of a device and possibly account. This is a new security feature that was just implemented in ios7 for this particular type of situation exactly and to lessen the threat of theft.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nolaman

Sorry to disappear, but I typed up a response and was given a message that my reply had to be approved by a moderator. I waited and but I don't see it popping up. Most likely from just registering I assume.

Yes I am on iOS 7. The backup is from iOS 6. I was unaware of the device lock. I had heard something about making it harder to steal phones but was unaware that this was one of those things.

What about when you sell a phone and wipe it clean? Does that not work in the same way? 

My plan was to back up my phone on my computer here at work. Then wipe my phone clean and restore it up from the backup file from icloud. Back that up to my computer here so that I have all the files stored on that backup. Then wipe it clean once again and restore from my backup file. I am using iBackupBot to see all the photos and texts on the backup file.

One of the big things that I am looking for in the icloud backup is the possibility that she was backing up WhatsApp messenger. She has been using that as her big texting tool. If I see that was backed up I can then email the whole conversation from WhatsApp.


----------



## Squeakr

When you sell your device, you will need to remove the device from find my iPhone and your Apple ID and then wipe it clean. This way when it is sold the other user can install their own back up or start from fresh, otherwise it is still associated with the Apple ID and will request it when re-activating the device. 

If you restore her back up it could cause the device to associate with her Apple ID and then you would need her password to unassociate it from Find my iPhone and her Apple ID. 

Like in my example, if this happens and she refuses to assist you the device is locked to her account, Apple can and will do nothing to assist you, and you now have a nice brick (or at least not able to do anything with your tuff with and possibly not finish the restore.

It is a really great idea, but there are still many caveats that have yet to be revealed in the functionality of it.


----------



## nolaman

I have the password to this AppleID and to the email account it is associated with. The part about about disassociating the AppleID from the iPhone does bring me some pause to do this, but if I have the password it seems that I will be able to proceed.

The big thing is that I don't know if she will get a notification on her phone right away if I restore to the old backup. I can get to the email that will be sent before she sees it, but I can't get to her phone. I don't know if she is still using it with her iMessages or not. I know it is associated with the iTunes account because we share the iTunes account which is why I know the password. She also hates that we share this iTunes account which is why she started this new AppleID to use for iCloud. 

I have the iCloud Control Panel downloaded on my computer here at work and when I sign into her account I can see two backups. It's just a matter of getting them onto my phone so I can do something with them.

I need to find a friend to try and test this out with me. Haha.


----------



## Squeakr

If you can get the backups off of iCloud you should might be able to possibly use something analyze them like sql DB lite, iScavange, or some of the other DB restoration tools.

As for seeing it, if it is like the newer systems when the device is activated after the restore it will send out a notification about certain accounts being associated with the FaceTime and Messages applications (at least that is how it has been working on my system recently).

Good luck with your fact finding mission.


----------



## Kisboros

Numb in Ohio said:


> For a small fee, you can search her on peoplefinders.com, peoplesmart.com, ussearch.com, spokeo.com,,, etc.


NONE of these work. I tested them on my and my H's phone numbers and they couldn't provide either name or location of phone. Just a waste of money. People finders found the OW, who turned out NOT to be the OW; just an outdated cell phone holder.
I know only the cell phone of the OW; hired a scam PI firm, nobody could locate her name/address. And she still uses the phone, so it's not a burn phone. I am flabbergasted that in this time and age one cannot locate a person with a valide subscription-based cell phone number.


----------



## nolaman

> As for seeing it, if it is like the newer systems when the device is activated after the restore it will send out a notification about certain accounts being associated with the FaceTime and Messages applications (at least that is how it has been working on my system recently).


Yes this is the notification I am wondering about. If it is sent just to the email associated with the account then I can take care of it. Just wondering about any possible notification to the phone also. 

Thanks for your help with this also. If I go and do this I will report back and let everyone know if this works.


----------



## Squeakr

I should clarify, when I said it will send out a notification, I meant to the associated devices. It will be an alert notification on the device itself, needing user interaction to go away. Sorry for the confusion this lack of detail being omitted might have caused.


----------



## nolaman

iScavenge also look like a great tool when you have the backup on your machine. It also appears to be free for those who may wish to make sure they are not found out about buying software. I am using iBackupBot. Not quite as clean an interface, but it will work.


----------



## Kisboros

Squeakr said:


> The way the laws work, audio alone or video alone are both acceptable but the two combined can be illegal and most network cams won't do audio. Without the audio, you would see that the spouse is on the phone, but unless video chatting or doing something else while on the phone you would have no idea who they are talking to or what is said so kind of defeats the purpose. You would still need the VAR to verify what you are seeing on the camera is in fact affair related.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is VAR? Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## BadDogNoCookie

I am trying to find out if my H is chatting on sex dating sites again. He has a Blackberry. The only lead I had that he is doing this on Blackberry is the date and time of data on our account usage logs. Is there a way to find out an email account that he doesn't have saved on the device? Any other ways to find information on the device that would lead to finding sites he visits? I did find a few IM numbers and locations on the history. I'm sure he tries to delete history and hide whatever he can but he knows only the basics. Any help will be appreciated. Just need to know so I can make the decisions I need to - to move on. Thanks for offering this help!


----------



## notmarriedyet

Anyone ever heard of a Firefox extension called fire sheep?
I can not figure out how to download it. Please PM me of you can help. 

TIA!!


----------



## TBT

https://github.com/codebutler/firesheep/issues/18

I'd also read the wiki...concerns about wiretap or internet security laws depending on country.

ETA-There's also youtube tutorials.


----------



## sedona

I want to talk about tracfones. 

I went through several for these posts and didn't see any mention. This is the typical burner phone, so does anyone have any experience with them? Specifically getting deleted texts and phone numbers off of them. Especially a Samsung E1150. 

I mentioned on by own thread about something strange this particular phone was doing. When he would charge it in his car, it would call me, and go straight to open mic. I could hear everything going on in his car. (never heard anything inappropriate during those times). It happened about 3 times, then he figured out what was going on and stopped car charging it (cause he noticed minutes eaten up). For the record, I did NOTHING to try to make it do this. I was completely surprised myself. Not a butt dial either, this is a flip phone and he wouldnt' have had it on the car charger and in his pocket at the same time anyway.


----------



## BlueCalcite

Has anybody had luck reading Skype logs recovered from a computer? Using Internet Evidence Finder, I was able to recover a lot of them from my stbxw's laptop a few months ago, in two different formats: 1) the skype.db file, which, as I understand it, contains EVERYTHING; and, 2) the contents of the chatsync folder, which is a collection of .dat files, seemingly one for each Skype session.

I have downloaded all of the following:

Skype Chatsync Reader
Skype Log View
SQLiteBrowser
SQLiteSpy

And, for one reason or another (I can't remember all the error messages now), none of them opened anything. As I recall, I think the two SQLite programs stated that the .db file wasn't a proper SQLite database file (though computer savvy, I have no experience with databases).

What I HAVE been able to do is open the .dat files from the chatsync folder in a regular text editor. The files are 90% junk (i.e., encrypted characters), but the Skype handles of the people chatting are identified at the top, and everything they type is readable. But it doesn't identify who is saying what. From contextual clues, I can tell who typed what, and it's evident that a few of them have information that is relevant to my fight against my stbxw's debt (statements like....."I have a ton of credit card debt left over from last year....don't tell my husband, he'd crap.") But these files, in their current format, aren't very impressive, given the interpretation needed. I'd really like to find a way to read them properly, so that they're more court-worthy.

Anybody have any ideas on what to try next?


----------



## BrockLanders

BlueCalcite said:


> Has anybody had luck reading Skype logs recovered from a computer? Using Internet Evidence Finder, I was able to recover a lot of them from my stbxw's laptop a few months ago, in two different formats: 1) the skype.db file, which, as I understand it, contains EVERYTHING; and, 2) the contents of the chatsync folder, which is a collection of .dat files, seemingly one for each Skype session.
> 
> I have downloaded all of the following:
> 
> Skype Chatsync Reader
> Skype Log View
> SQLiteBrowser
> SQLiteSpy
> 
> And, for one reason or another (I can't remember all the error messages now), none of them opened anything. As I recall, I think the two SQLite programs stated that the .db file wasn't a proper SQLite database file (though computer savvy, I have no experience with databases).
> 
> What I HAVE been able to do is open the .dat files from the chatsync folder in a regular text editor. The files are 90% junk (i.e., encrypted characters), but the Skype handles of the people chatting are identified at the top, and everything they type is readable. But it doesn't identify who is saying what. From contextual clues, I can tell who typed what, and it's evident that a few of them have information that is relevant to my fight against my stbxw's debt (statements like....."I have a ton of credit card debt left over from last year....don't tell my husband, he'd crap.") But these files, in their current format, aren't very impressive, given the interpretation needed. I'd really like to find a way to read them properly, so that they're more court-worthy.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas on what to try next?


Do you know SQL at all? If you opened it with SQLlite you should be able to query the db with commands like "SELECT * FROM [table_name]" or "SELECT [FIELD NAME] FROM [TABLE NAME] WHERE [FIELD NAME] = "x";


----------



## BlueCalcite

BrockLanders said:


> Do you know SQL at all? If you opened it with SQLlite you should be able to query the db with commands like "SELECT * FROM [table_name]" or "SELECT [FIELD NAME] FROM [TABLE NAME] WHERE [FIELD NAME] = "x";


No, I don't. But now that I think about it, I wonder if that .db file will be helpful to me at all. Is it likely to NOT yield nice, chronological chat transcripts? Or would it, so long as it was queried in the right way?

When I try to open it with SQLiteSpy, I get the following message:



> The database file is encrypted or is not a database. SQLiteSpy can read and modify encrypted database files generated by DISQLite3.
> 
> DISQLite3 is an SQLite3 library and component wrapper for Borland Delphi. It implements its own native AES encryption which is NOT compatible with the commercial SQLite Encryption Extension (SSE) or any such implementation offered by other 3rd parties.
> 
> If the database file was encrypted with DISQLite3, enter the password and click OK. Otherwise click Cancel to abort.


And when I try to open it with SQLite Database Browser, I get:



> An error occurred: File is not a SQLite3 database.


----------



## BrockLanders

BlueCalcite said:


> No, I don't. But now that I think about it, I wonder if that .db file will be helpful to me at all. Is it likely to NOT yield nice, chronological chat transcripts? Or would it, so long as it was queried in the right way?
> 
> When I try to open it with SQLiteSpy, I get the following message:
> 
> 
> 
> And when I try to open it with SQLite Database Browser, I get:


From what I understand Skype uses a standard SQLite database and everything is stored in main.db. Could the file you have be corrupted somehow?


----------



## BlueCalcite

BrockLanders said:


> From what I understand Skype uses a standard SQLite database and everything is stored in main.db. Could the file you have be corrupted somehow?


It's the main.db file I'm trying to open (though I have renamed it, which shouldn't matter). Could it be corrupted? Sure, anything can be. Are there any other programs I can try to open it with? What about the .dat files that reside in the chatsync folder -- is there any hope of decrypting those?


----------



## BrockLanders

BlueCalcite said:


> It's the main.db file I'm trying to open (though I have renamed it, which shouldn't matter). Could it be corrupted? Sure, anything can be. Are there any other programs I can try to open it with? What about the .dat files that reside in the chatsync folder -- is there any hope of decrypting those?


Download the SQLite command-line shell. I haven't used SQLite a whole lot, but I've used it a bit in the past when I needed a quick/light database solution in an application. I can walk you through it.

SQLite Download Page


----------



## BlueCalcite

BrockLanders said:


> Download the SQLite command-line shell. I haven't used SQLite a whole lot, but I've used it a bit in the past when I needed a quick/light database solution in an application. I can walk you through it.
> 
> SQLite Download Page


Thanks -- I've downloaded it. I'm wrapping up some stuff at work before taking off to my attorney's office, so I won't get to play around with it until at least this evening. If you have any opening instructions, pass them along (perhaps via PM so as not to bore the masses).


----------



## thunderstruck

Has anyone tried this GPS - Land Air Sea GPS Tracking Key 1505 B&H Photo Video

It's not cheap and it's not real-time, but unlike other GPS units I'm seeing, there is no monthly subscription to pay for. Or, would it be cheaper/better to get an old GPS-capable phone with a free app? Would I go with a pay as you go service for that? I can't have monthly bills showing up at the house.


----------



## badbane

notmarriedyet said:


> Anyone ever heard of a Firefox extension called fire sheep?
> I can not figure out how to download it. Please PM me of you can help.
> 
> TIA!!


Firesheep has been extinct for a very long time. It requires a very old version of firefox and only works wirelessly. It also has been patchs out of usefulness. sorry.


----------



## notmarriedyet

Thanks for the firesheep info, guys. 

I work mainly with the iTunes backup folder. That's all I've got. 

What I don't have is the TIME to sift thru every folder, there's countless. I wish I could find a list of some sort. Maybe I will make one if I ever get thru them all. 

I've yet to find what I need: 
Chrome browser info and hopefully Chrome incognito info as well. 
Facebook would also be awesome, since the PW has been changed recently. That's a huge red flag. 
Not sure why I'm still digging when, DUH. obviously there's something going on. Ah well. I guess I will keep on because I'm a computer geek/wanna be geek-ier.


----------



## badbane

notmarriedyet said:


> Thanks for the firesheep info, guys.
> 
> I work mainly with the iTunes backup folder. That's all I've got.
> 
> What I don't have is the TIME to sift thru every folder, there's countless. I wish I could find a list of some sort. Maybe I will make one if I ever get thru them all.
> 
> I've yet to find what I need:
> Chrome browser info and hopefully Chrome incognito info as well.
> Facebook would also be awesome, since the PW has been changed recently. That's a huge red flag.
> Not sure why I'm still digging when, DUH. obviously there's something going on. Ah well. I guess I will keep on because I'm a computer geek/wanna be geek-ier.


computers are hard to crack people generally less so. Ask him for his facebook password. If he won't give it to you then that's a bad sign. if he has a smart phone then he probably has the facebook app. Snag his phone and look through the messages. That's going to be easier than trying to crack a password. But the most common password is now 123456.


----------



## clipclop2

More and more sites are requiring complex passwords and preventing reuse.


----------



## badbane

yep they are finally stepping up and doing things the way they should have been done a long time ago. The best way to "hack" is to target the user. Coming up with creative ways to ask people to give up passwords or breaking into accounts is easier than just guessing now.


----------



## badbane

thunderstruck said:


> Has anyone tried this GPS - Land Air Sea GPS Tracking Key 1505 B&H Photo Video
> 
> It's not cheap and it's not real-time, but unlike other GPS units I'm seeing, there is no monthly subscription to pay for. Or, would it be cheaper/better to get an old GPS-capable phone with a free app? Would I go with a pay as you go service for that? I can't have monthly bills showing up at the house.


Looks good to me.


----------



## BlownAway60

Reading all these posts just breaks my heart. I'm so sorry you all of you going through this stuff. I'm here because I suspect my W. I attempted to download Fchat, but into the process, it looked like it was going to install some additional toolbar. Had to stop right there and cancel to process. There can't be any additional toolbar change to cause her suspicion. So does anyone know of a source for Fchat that will not add additional toolbars etc, or add any other software to make the addition of Fchat noticaable? The Fchat download page did seem to say that there would be the option to decline the additional toolbar, but when it came down to it, I couldn't see where it was giving me that option. Or is there another program that will do the same thing that could be recommended, as long as it won't be noticeable after install.

Thanks for all the good info in this long thread, just made it through all 57 pages - took a few days. Slydial as mentioned earlier in this topic worked sometimes, just deppends on what the person has for their voicemail recording.


----------



## thunderstruck

Need quick HELP.

Wife's iphone is messed up, and she's not big into tech, so she's asked me to transfer pics from her iphone 5 and her old Atrix. I've done that by hooking them both up to the PC, and just moving the pic files over. Is there anything else I can grab (old texts, emails, etc.) while I have them synced to the PC? She keeps her phone password protected, so I couldn't get in them otherwise. She generally stands over my shoulder as I'm doing the transfer. I'm asking b/c she may want me to do this again soon.

I'm not an expert, but I can figure most things out with a little direction/help.


----------



## SmokeMirrors

URGENT!!

I suspect my husband of having an affair with a woman at work... haven't been able to hack WH's iphone (the iOS on his phone can't be jailbroken), BUT, i just got access to OW's android tablet!!! (our 14 year-old daughter needed a tablet for a school presentation) and this woman very "generously" offered her tablet for it... this is the only available chance i have for surveillance! i know this is what they use for communicating because she doesn't own a smartphone... i'll only have access for a couple of hours!!! i already have the spyware i'll install, but here's the deal: the tablet has a guest user option, which she said she set up so our daughter could use it... MY QUESTION IS, if i install the spyware as a guest user on the android tablet, will it still run in the main user profile?? if she deletes the guest user profile, will that erase the spyware!!! HELP!!! i have a very small window of time to do this!

we live outside the US, so laws concerning hacking into her tablet do not appy


----------



## See_Listen_Love

SmokeMirrors said:


> URGENT!!
> 
> I suspect my husband of having an affair with a woman at work... haven't been able to hack WH's iphone (the iOS on his phone can't be jailbroken), BUT, i just got access to OW's android tablet!!! (our 14 year-old daughter needed a tablet for a school presentation) and this woman very "generously" offered her tablet for it... this is the only available chance i have for surveillance! i know this is what they use for communicating because she doesn't own a smartphone... i'll only have access for a couple of hours!!! i already have the spyware i'll install, but here's the deal: the tablet has a guest user option, which she said she set up so our daughter could use it... MY QUESTION IS, if i install the spyware as a guest user on the android tablet, will it still run in the main user profile?? if she deletes the guest user profile, will that erase the spyware!!! HELP!!! i have a very small window of time to do this!
> 
> *we live outside the US, so laws concerning hacking into her tablet do not appy*



That seems very misinformed. The flawed thinking that outside the US anything goes , I expect laws about privacy and invading another persons property in about any country.

Besides that she is not in your marriage, so you have no right anyway to do this.

- probably trolling this are you not? -


----------



## Squeakr

See_Listen_Love said:


> That seems very misinformed. The flawed thinking that outside the US anything goes , I expect laws about privacy and invading another persons property in about any country.
> 
> Besides that she is not in your marriage, so you have no right anyway to do this.
> 
> - probably trolling this are you not? -


:iagree:

All this above and No it won't run in the main account (I usually don't defend the OW/OM but I almost hope you get caught, as installing on and monitoring your owned property ,as most property is considered jointly owned within a marriage, is one thing, but invading someone else's property is a whole different issue ,and this is to include both private and corporate owned property IMHO).


----------



## BrockLanders

badbane said:


> yep they are finally stepping up and doing things the way they should have been done a long time ago. The best way to "hack" is to target the user. Coming up with creative ways to ask people to give up passwords or breaking into accounts is easier than just guessing now.


One side effect of imposing password changes is that people use simpler passwords. If you know a previous password or a password for something else try it with a digit after it.


----------



## clipclop2

I can't even remember my passwords these days! When special characters are required it gets difficult to figure them out. It can be a topic of conversation though. For instance: What special character have you settled on? 

Using numbers for letters is another complication. 

Simpler to remember doesn't equate to simpler to crack. With only a few chances to guess, it removes a lot of stealth. That is, unless they believe they are being hacked in general.


----------



## BrockLanders

clipclop2 said:


> I can't even remember my passwords these days! When special characters are required it gets difficult to figure them out. It can be a topic of conversation though. For instance: What special character have you settled on?
> 
> Using numbers for letters is another complication.
> 
> Simpler to remember doesn't equate to simpler to crack. With only a few chances to guess, it removes a lot of stealth. That is, unless they believe they are being hacked in general.


Try using LastPass. It's a password manager that you can secure with Google Authenticator and it will randomly generate passwords for you that you don't need to remember.


----------



## harrybrown

anyway to get into spouse's work email and see what is going on?


----------



## clipclop2

I dont want to use any online password managers. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tuborg

Does anyone know if it is possible to intercept information through a router from an iPhone on the same wifi network? As in using a computer on the same wifi network to retrieve data sent from the iPhone on the same network. Perhaps a man in the middle attack? 

Not sure if this is even possible.


----------



## Fordsvt

tuborg said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to intercept information through a router from an iPhone on the same wifi network? As in using a computer on the same wifi network to retrieve data sent from the iPhone on the same network. Perhaps a man in the middle attack?
> 
> Not sure if this is even possible.


I'd love to know this as well. 
Is this possible?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter

tuborg said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to intercept information through a router from an iPhone on the same wifi network? As in using a computer on the same wifi network to retrieve data sent from the iPhone on the same network. Perhaps a man in the middle attack?
> 
> Not sure if this is even possible.


Yes. Its hard tho. What thread was that on? Never done it.
Leads
Wireshark

How To Track Devices On Home Network - Remote Router Access - Sniffing [Solved] - Routers - Networking


----------



## anchorwatch

badbane said:


> I would at this point go beyond hitting his keyboard. At home do you have wifi. If you do I would suggest doing a man in the middle attack. However you need a laptop or wireless card to pull it off.
> 
> oxid.it - Cain & Abel
> 
> Go to the above link and download cain and able.
> 
> Then go here.
> 
> Man in The Middle Attack on Windows with Cain and Abel - YouTube
> 
> For a walkthrough on how to pull it off. feel free to ask me questions.


Remembered this was here...


----------



## Fordsvt

I need some help with Wire Shark too.
It's a tough program to learn


----------



## weightlifter

Iirc youtube for wireshark help.


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

Posted this Verizon Wireless info. in another thread...may be useful...haven't seen it elsewhere here so copying to this thread. The "her' is specific to a different thread, if applicable, substitute "he" 

Verizon...
-Log in using her phone number on a computer, NOT a mobile device. If it's your account (primary line) you can reset or request a password...it will go to email on file so maybe change it if needed.
-Once in, hover over the top tabs (tab name escapes me now) and select "send a message" * My Verizon-->My Messaging-->Send a Message*
-A pane will show up that lists all #'s txt'd (or contact names if she created them.
-Select a name to see ALL txts sent and rcv'd verbatim.

In this message view, there is also a way to see all pics and vids shared. I apologize but I'm at work and can't get to a cpu to verify exactly how to find the pic/text exchange between contact functions. *select a contact in the left pane then, in the right pane top left, click the square comprised of 9 little squares* Also, I'm not sure how many months of messages are stored this way. *Also, in the top right of the right pane, there are icons that let one print and export conversations*

On the main screen once you first login, you can click on an option on the left called "manage contacts". * Manage My Device (click down arrow to expand a list of options)-->Manage Contacts* Here you can see all contacts and the date when added. Further, you can now see all her media (pics) that the phone backed-up. *by selecting the "Media" tab on the left*


----------



## clipclop2

You are talking about myverizon and not the actual Verizon wireless account. I am pretty sure you can only see texts, etc. sent through the myverizon site. I don't think you will see things sent from the phone. It also won't show contacts, etc. Unless the person backs up their phone to Verizon.


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

clipclop2 said:


> You are talking about myverizon and not the actual Verizon wireless account. I am pretty sure you can only see texts, etc. sent through the myverizon site. I don't think you will see things sent from the phone. It also won't show contacts, etc. Unless the person backs up their phone to Verizon.


When I sign-in at verizonwireless.com, I see all activity my wife does (if I sign-in as her #) as I describe. There may be a step I'm missing like when you first go to the "Send a Message" screen, you must agree to terms and maybe a txt is sent that you agreed to view your txt/pic/vid activity online, but can't recall as I did this some time ago. Either way, it works for me. I did also make her # a "account manager" so she has the same permissions as I, the primary #.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

You can see the content of texts?


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

clipclop2 said:


> You can see the content of texts?


Yes, along with any pics exchanged. It also shows a name vs. just a phone #.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

whatslovegottodowithit? said:


> *Yes, along with any pics exchanged. It also shows a name vs. just a phone #.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





clipclop2 said:


> *You can see the content of texts?*


*Gee, Griminy! I have always had VW as my cellular carrier, even way back when that rich, skanky XW of mine was just starting her sexual escapades with both of her OM(en). 

Had I just one scintilla of a clue as to what she was busy doing at the time, I could have used information like that to literally nail that nasty, filthy, frothing, cheating, overactive, penile depository of hers to the hardwood floor, for all of her family to gawkingly lay witness to!*


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

clipclop2 said:


> You can see the content of texts?



View attachment screen shot 1.pdf


View attachment screen shot 2.pdf


If attachments worked, pg 1 of attachment is the left column of the viewing pane and pg 2 (not attachemnt 2) is the right column. On pg 2 you can see the icons to export, print, and delete conversations. Names and numbers blacked-out to an extent. 

Attachment 1 is what is seen when first go to the "Send a Message" screen. Attachment 2 is when you click on the 'square comprised of 9 little squares' to see media shared between the two contacts.


----------



## SomeLeaves

As you suspected, in order to get that view of texts in VW, you have to sign up for Integrated Messaging. Any idea if the person with that phone number receives any notification (for example, by text) of that sign-up? What if that person is named as an Account Manager for the overall account (not Account Owner) -- do you know if they receive any email/text confirmation of the sign-up?


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

SomeLeaves said:


> As you suspected, in order to get that view of texts in VW, you have to sign up for Integrated Messaging. Any idea if the person with that phone number receives any notification (for example, by text) of that sign-up? What if that person is named as an Account Manager for the overall account (not Account Owner) -- do you know if they receive any email/text confirmation of the sign-up?


Gosh I really REALLY wish I remember if that happened...I think my wife did get a txt...I did it so long ago I truly don't remember...:scratchhead: sorry  Try it on your line first maybe?

I have it set-up that I am the owner and I assigned my wife a manager.

I posted this here since another thread had a guy using verizon so I wanted to show how I keep tabs on my wife's txting activities, um I mean to monitor all lines on my account to prevent spyware/hacking from happening.


----------



## Gmoyer3292

has anyone tried this? Does the person who's account you are signed into get a text or email notification?


----------



## clipclop2

Does integrated messaging cost more?


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

Gmoyer3292 said:


> has anyone tried this? Does the person who's account you are signed into get a text or email notification?


I think they may...one should try it on their own line 1st for confirmation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

clipclop2 said:


> Does integrated messaging cost more?


I do not pay extra. I have a 2GB plan with unlimited minutes and txt messaging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

I'll check it out!


----------



## Stargazer76

Is there a way to intercept data from a laptop to the wireless router, similar to what was discussed in the previous posts with a cell phone? I do not have any access to this laptop. Only have access to my own. 

Is there any way to disable data usage of a cell phone inside of a home? 
My WH is not using the router, but rather using data. My understanding isi tht there is not, but would like to confirm.


----------



## GusPolinski

Stargazer76 said:


> Is there a way to intercept data from a laptop to the wireless router, similar to what was discussed in the previous posts with a cell phone? I do not have any access to this laptop. Only have access to my own.


Yes, but making sense of the bits and bytes that are moving between the laptop and the router will be difficult regardless.



Stargazer76 said:


> Is there any way to disable data usage of a cell phone inside of a home?
> My WH is not using the router, but rather using data. My understanding isi tht there is not, but would like to confirm.


Yes, but it's not at all legal.

What is it that you're trying to see? I haven't read your thread in a while, but I thought that the two of you were already headed for a divorce...?


----------



## PamJ

<<Is there any way to disable data usage of a cell phone inside of a home? 
My WH is not using the router, but rather using data. My understanding isi tht there is not, but would like to confirm.>>

On Verizon I am the account mgr and can take away data privileges or set limits on any of any of our 7 lines (5 are for business). It depends on who is the account person for your contract. But it would not be for just inside your home, it would be all the time for that line.


----------



## clipclop2

Intercepting WiFi is a bit tricky. A special card that can go into promiscuous mode is necessary. You could do a man-on-the-middle between him and the router but data on wireless is encrypted so it is still tricky.


----------



## Turin74

Lets say your H has a smartphone (iPhone or alike). He's sitting home doing something on it you and TAM don't like. 2 options here: 1) he uses mobile data. The traffic is beteween the phone and your telco (Verizone, AT&T, etc) You won't be able to intercept that (with equipment and knowledge you are likely to have avaliable to you) . 2) he uses home wifi. The traffic is between the phone and the router. You may be able to intercept it, but you'd need special software (free download), maybe hardware and knowledege. You will be able to see only the open traffic. Unfortunately most of 'suspicious' websites and mesagging apps (Skype, etc) encrypt traffic all the way so you won't be able to see it.



Stargazer76 said:


> Is there a way to intercept data from a laptop to the wireless router, similar to what was discussed in the previous posts with a cell phone? I do not have any access to this laptop. Only have access to my own.
> 
> Is there any way to disable data usage of a cell phone inside of a home?
> My WH is not using the router, but rather using data. My understanding isi tht there is not, but would like to confirm.


 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## clipclop2

just to his ass for a divorce and start the ball rolling. east to chicken to do anything really egregious. if you can't get ahold of this song I don't think you're going to get else. all he's doing is pushing you further and further into or doing something you might regret.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stargazer76

Wont mess with all that. I really dont want him talking to this woman on his cell phone in my house. Its just so blatently hurtful. If i could have turned it off so at least he would have to go elsewhere, I wouldnt know about it. Oh well... its getting easier by the day....


----------



## Stargazer76

clipclop2 said:


> just to his ass for a divorce and start the ball rolling. east to chicken to do anything really egregious. if you can't get ahold of this song I don't think you're going to get else. all he's doing is pushing you further and further into or doing something you might regret.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I think this is one of those posts you make that didnt make sense.... At least to me! LOL! what about chicken on the east?


----------



## PamJ

Stargazer76 said:


> I think this is one of those posts you make that didnt make sense.... At least to me! LOL! what about chicken on the east?


Sounds like talk to text or a really bad auto-correct to me


----------



## clipclop2

When the Great Chicken rises in the East 
The time will come to have a feast
Remove his face from your home place
Remembering the promise of peace that will be your due

Koo Koo ka choo


----------



## Cynthia

I just posted this in your thread Stargazer, but thought it might be of general use: Spy Supply : Crime Scene, Forensic Supplies


----------



## Stargazer76

I placed one of those magnetic real time GPS trackers on my WH truck, under the wheel well. He found it. He didn't mention a word to me about finding it..yet. 

I must get another back on the truck before I go out of town. Maybe I can stick it up under/above something so that it is not visible, and hopefully I dont put it on something that will melt it!  

Anyone have any ideas on how/what I can do to get the gps back in place?


----------



## clipclop2

How do you know he found it? 

Inside under the dash might work.

Under the back seat.

In the place with the fuses?


----------



## clipclop2

Interesting.

Turn it back on.


----------



## Stargazer76

clipclop2 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Turn it back on.


I am sure that he took it off..its gone..


----------



## clipclop2

Drop one in his gas tank...


----------



## Stargazer76

clipclop2 said:


> Drop one in his gas tank...


Funny I actually asked about doing that today...not a good idea -- could blow up.


----------



## jasmine9

What sucks is when everything is on work phone.


----------



## Cynthia

Had you considered putting it in the trunk? You could move the carpet and put it near the wheel wells or maybe under the spare tire.


----------



## lordmayhem

Stargazer76 said:


> We know he found it because the reporting stopped abruptly. It didnt fall off, it was turned off.
> 
> I am talking to the PI this week for a plan b.
> 
> I cant get inside the car at the moment...tryig to find the key I used to have..maybe he took it without my knowing...
> 
> This kind has magnets that you attach to the underneath of the car on the outside. The magnets are very strong.
> One of the stops he made right before finding it was to his atty...Maybe he told him he might want to check that out.


Since he probably found the GPS, he probably thinks that you won't try again, so this works a little bit for you. If you are able to gain access again, you might want to try getting into the engine compartment. If I remember right, one member installed the GPS in a location in the engine compartment that couldn't be seen.


----------



## 2asdf2

Star:

Engine heat and spark plug activity _may_ affect the GPS.

Try it on your own car and see how it works out.


----------



## badbane

PamJ said:


> <<Is there any way to disable data usage of a cell phone inside of a home?
> My WH is not using the router, but rather using data. My understanding isi tht there is not, but would like to confirm.>>
> 
> On Verizon I am the account mgr and can take away data privileges or set limits on any of any of our 7 lines (5 are for business). It depends on who is the account person for your contract. But it would not be for just inside your home, it would be all the time for that line.


You could use a cell phone jammer there are plenty out there it is just a simple matter of getting the dead spot not to kill your neighbors signal.


----------



## badbane

clipclop2 said:


> How do you know he found it?
> 
> Inside under the dash might work.
> 
> Under the back seat.
> 
> In the place with the fuses?


get some good magnets industrial types. Then get underneath the drivers side under there is frame rails. you want to try and get the tracker underneath or even on top of the frame rail the reason being unless he his using a special mirror he won't see it also if he feels for it he'd have to get too far under the car and he'd have to ruin his work clothes to see it or even touch it.


----------



## jasmine9

What good/inexpensive VAR does everyone use?


----------



## Cynthia

badbane said:


> You could use a cell phone jammer there are plenty out there it is just a simple matter of getting the dead spot not to kill your neighbors signal.


Doing this can land a person in jail. The FCC will go after people who use these.
Jamming Cell Phones and GPS Equipment is Against the Law | FCC.gov


----------



## clipclop2

How often do they go after people?


----------



## GusPolinski

jasmine9 said:


> What good/inexpensive VAR does everyone use?


What's your definition of inexpensive? Sony VARs are very good, and the ICDPX333 goes for about 50-60 bucks at Best Buy.


----------



## jasmine9

Less than $50. Maybe $30-40


----------



## GusPolinski

jasmine9 said:


> What good/inexpensive VAR does everyone use?





GusPolinski said:


> What's your definition of inexpensive? Sony VARs are very good, and the ICDPX333 goes for about 50-60 bucks at Best Buy.





jasmine9 said:


> Less than $50. Maybe $30-40


Maybe try buying one used?

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: ICD PX333 Digital Voice Recorder

Based on many of the comments that I've read here, skimping on a VAR in order to save a few bucks will definitely hurt you in the end, as you may wind up w/ one that isn't quite as "configurable" as the Sony VARs, and the sound quality may suffer as a result.


----------



## GusPolinski

Or perhaps this one...?

bestbuy.com - Sony Voice Activated Recorder - ICDBX140


----------



## jasmine9

GusPolinski said:


> Or perhaps this one...?
> 
> bestbuy.com - Sony Voice Activated Recorder - ICDBX140


I might get this one.


----------



## weightlifter

Do not sub for the sony vars. People have scrimped and lost intel.


----------



## weightlifter

clipclop2 said:


> How often do they go after people?


Apparently there is a spillover affect to other people. They will track the import of a cell jammer.


----------



## clipclop2

If there were... I should imagine that a person who lives on a large property would not affect others.


----------



## Cynthia

Here's some info on cell phone jamming:
Man Rigs Ingenious — but Illegal — Cellphone Jamming Device on His Car to Stop an Annoying Problem | TheBlaze.com
FCC Cracks Down on Cell Phone 'Jammers' - US News


----------



## clipclop2

Again I maintain the level of risk is based on how large an area is being jammed. I'm not talking about legality but about getting busted.


----------



## Squeakr

clipclop2 said:


> Again I maintain the level of risk is based on how large an area is being jammed. I'm not talking about legality but about getting busted.


In this area of getting busted, the size of area being jammed has nothing to do with your chances of getting busted, if within the US. The purchase and ownership of these devices is illegal unless you possess the necessary licenses to have one (generally only issued to government and police agencies), and the Feds are tracking their importation and sales to those within the us daily (and by those within the us, meaning if manufactured here it can only be sold to licensed individual or outside of the US and it is illegal to purchase, own, or import one so the chances of getting busted are very great due to this). 

Many have been caught since the laws recently changed regarding this (more than 4 years ago this wasn't an issue but the newer legislation has changed all of that drastically), and those caught have included such groups as a single individual making a one time sale of their owned device on Craigslist (which netted both the seller and buyer in hot water as the Feds are not taking these devices legally). These changes make getting busted very likely. In order to get one you would have to build it yourself or leave the country and bring it back in on your person (as they are tracking and intercepting shipments of them into the US). They are not looking the other way like owning a radar detector in a state where it is outlawed, they are actively pursuing the jammers upping the chance of getting caught.

Of course you could turn your house into a large faraday cage and that would be completely legal. LOL


----------



## clipclop2

Or move to a poor cell location...

So the risk is the purchase and not the use...


----------



## Squeakr

clipclop2 said:


> Or move to a poor cell location...
> 
> So the risk is the purchase and not the use...


Yep, exactly. Like trying to buy a gun without the right ID credentials of the buyer or markings on the gun (although in most major cities this would be an easier transaction than getting a jammer, odd as that may seem it is true).. It is more of a risk in trying to get the object than the threat/ possibility of it's use.


----------



## needtoknowiftrue

I would love to be able to catch my husband redhanded please send me the info on how I can do this


----------



## Q tip

badbane said:


> Yea be careful not everyone in anon is as mature as others. Always remember that there are a few Anon out there that do it for the LULZ. Make sure you don't get on those guys radar.



That's why I usually surf the internet with VPN. No one knows who I am


----------



## i can't win

Does anyone know how to tap a land line, it's my business phone. I can't put the relay for recording where it can't be seen. i tried this on my home and a var recorder and get all kinds of noise, ringing phones in the back ground, and a lot of squealing.

I just don't know what options I might have.


----------



## badbane

tapping a land line especially one that belongs to you work is a bad idea. Now depending on wether or not you have a voip system at work and your seniority/rank within the company you may be able to request that your IT deparment record phone conversations. If you don't then doing anything other than using a var and your speaker phone will likely end up with your fired. If you own the buisiness then you can do whatever you want for "legal concern."


----------



## needsomead

Hi can you get into facebook and mobile phones?


----------



## needsomead

do you have a phone so we could chat


----------



## Ninkynonk

badbane said:


> I am a computer tech and a lot of people on here probably don't know all of the sneaky ways to get in and out of computers. There are lots of free tools running around to help a BS get answers. Would anyone be interested in a tutorial type thread or series of threads on how to install keylogger, get around passwords in windows. Social engineering tips on how to get the WW/WH caught red handed. Let me know I would be glad to lend a hand.


Please I so need help. I truly suspect my husband of visiting live cam sites. I heard him whispering to someone he was watching last month, all I'll say is 'the sleep talking app is brilliant'. Last month he stopped his bank statements and has gone paperless which he hasn't told me about, but I know because I was looking out for it after hearing what I heard. He deletes his history on his ipad and deletes his history in the settings section also so there is no trace for me. I can't install a keylogger because his ipad isn't jailbroken. His old laptop died a death, hard drive problem so I sent that away on the quiet and a company got all that they could retrieve from it and put it onto an external hard drive. Some of it I can read but a lot of it is gobbledegook to me. I am sure he has a secret email address as one time I looked at his history on his ipad there was a yahoo login page although he tells me he has never had yahoo. There are so many inconsistencies in what he has said over the last 4 years but when I ask a question he gets mightily irritated. All I need is proof. If I don't have the hard proof he will deny everything and swap the focus to me as if I'm delusional or have issues. I've even downloaded wireshark on my imac to see if I can 'capture' websites but it's all too technical for me.


----------



## Cynthia

Ninkynonk said:


> Please I so need help. I truly suspect my husband of visiting live cam sites. I heard him whispering to someone he was watching last month, all I'll say is 'the sleep talking app is brilliant'. Last month he stopped his bank statements and has gone paperless which he hasn't told me about, but I know because I was looking out for it after hearing what I heard. He deletes his history on his ipad and deletes his history in the settings section also so there is no trace for me. I can't install a keylogger because his ipad isn't jailbroken. His old laptop died a death, hard drive problem so I sent that away on the quiet and a company got all that they could retrieve from it and put it onto an external hard drive. Some of it I can read but a lot of it is gobbledegook to me. I am sure he has a secret email address as one time I looked at his history on his ipad there was a yahoo login page although he tells me he has never had yahoo. There are so many inconsistencies in what he has said over the last 4 years but when I ask a question he gets mightily irritated. All I need is proof. If I don't have the hard proof he will deny everything and swap the focus to me as if I'm delusional or have issues. I've even downloaded wireshark on my imac to see if I can 'capture' websites but it's all too technical for me.


You don't need proof. If you already know this, who do you have to prove it to? Him? No. You don't need to prove to him what you both already know. Just do what you would do if you had your proof.


----------



## badbane

It has been awhile since I have been on this site but I keep my eyes on this thread. I just wanted to say I am back for a time. There is also a new tool i wanted to talk about as well. There is a productivity software out there now called activtrack. It records activity and his hard to find unless you are really looking for it. What is does is records "productivity" but it also takes screen shots of what the user is doing and since it is not setup as a virus is I have yet to have and av see it as a virus. You can use it as parental controls, or as a means to gather evidence. Just don't install the software on a computer that your SO was given by his work. It is doubtful you could install it and even attempting to install this software on a company computer would look bad so keep it in the house.


----------



## badbane

beautifuldreamer said:


> I'm trying to download Actual keylogger. Got a message that said:
> 
> An error occurred while trying to rename a file in destination directory.
> Move file failed; code 5
> Access is denied
> 
> Click to retry again,abort etc. I can't open the keylogger. I am NOT computer savy AT ALL . but H is. confused:
> 
> thanks in advance


So that is permissions error caused by one of two things. 
1 you are trying to rename the folder and save in a file that you don't have the ability to access.
2 You have the file open that you are trying to rename which can be resovled by closing the file and then renaming.


----------



## Justsayin4897

Can u please tell me what to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynthia

Justsayin4897 said:


> Can u please tell me what to do


Yes. Here's what you should do.

Start a thread with a title that simply describes the issue in one sentence.

Write an OP (opening post) that explains your issue in enough detail that people understand what is going on and how they might help you.

When you write the OP, use complete sentences and paragraph breaks to make your OP easier to read and follow.


----------



## J0J0

First time post in my life time. I was reading last night and registered just now. Am I doing this right? Here's my story: I’ve been married to my husband for 16 years with 2 kids. 3 mo. ago I found out that he has been cheating on me for almost a year or maybe more. I'm so confused and don't know which path to take. I really don't want to D him because of kids. I did tell him to leave us if he doesn't want to come clean. Until now, he still doesn't want to admit it. Well, I found/took his secret LG cell phone(his 2nd phone) but how do I unlock the phone without password? Can you help me?


----------



## J0J0

I tried to reply post #869 but wrong place. deleted. sorry


----------



## J0J0

whatslovegottodowithit? said:


> I think they may...one should try it on their own line 1st for confirmation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes but only the 1st time. But, every time you start a different browser, Verizon will notify that person by text message.


----------



## Gallop77

I'm interested in help. We do not have microsoft. We use linux.can you help with this as well


----------



## badbane

Well I am stopping back by and wanted to say that I hope all is well. 
A new tip for Iphone and google users.

How to View the Location History of Your iPhone - iClarified

https://www.google.com/maps/timeline?authuser=0&pb


----------



## badbane

Remember just gathering evidence is like putting together a broken picture. All information gathered should be noted. because you never know when something as miniscule as a 3 digit number or an event can tie everything together.


----------



## badbane

I keep seeing where people believe the lie that snapchat is safe and secure and deletes your messages... News flash Snapchat does not delete anything. When you post on snapchat. They store it in the cloud and guess what once it is deleted snap chat has rights to use it.......... let that sink in. 
Also if you have the snap chatters phone you can recover old snaps. not all of them but all you need is one recovery of infidelity.

https://blog.fonepaw.com/recover-snapchat-photos.html
(don't download the snapchat tool it's fake but the other stuff is good."

https://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/how-to-recover-snapchat-messages/


----------



## Honda750

badbane said:


> I am a computer tech and a lot of people on here probably don't know all of the sneaky ways to get in and out of computers. There are lots of free tools running around to help a BS get answers. Would anyone be interested in a tutorial type thread or series of threads on how to install keylogger, get around passwords in windows. Social engineering tips on how to get the WW/WH caught red handed. Let me know I would be glad to lend a hand.




Where can I purchase this program ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badbane

@Honda750 it depends keyloggers will be detected by a lot of Antivirus software. Also my recommendation will also depend on the operating system of the computer and what antivirus software you have.


----------



## ddub

any recommendations on programs/software to recover deleted text messages on the iphone that are only a few days old?
or is there an app or program to send me an alert when my husband receives a text from a specific number?


----------



## badbane

Recovering text messages is best done by using the iphone sync recover from this tool. It is a straightforward process. 
https://www.enigma-recovery.com/ios/iphone/sms-text-messages/

Now the harder part the text message notifcation from another number.:
This can be done however there is a big BUT, you need to be comfortable with jailbreaking the iphone in question.

1 jailbreaking is not hard but is only okay if the phone is registered to your or your husband so if the phone is a company phone don't touch it.
2 after jailbreaking the phone you have to be able to put in the time to make the phone match it's previous configuration or be prepared to tell a lot of lies as the phone won't be able to update anymore and the app store is not going to work.

3 pay for a spy program. 

For the above reasons I mostly recommend not trying to go down the path of trying to spy on the iphone. it's easy for the NSA a pain if you're not them.


----------



## SentHereForAReason

A lot of the Vets here are always quick to bring up the use of a VAR but in most states, including mine I think, it's illegal to use. When recommending this do you guys think the benefits outweigh the possible penalties or just hope you don't get caught


----------



## GusPolinski

stillfightingforus said:


> A lot of the Vets here are always quick to bring up the use of a VAR but in most states, including mine I think, it's illegal to use. When recommending this do you guys think the benefits outweigh the possible penalties or just hope you don't get caught


Both.

If you want to sidestep any legal concerns, you can a) show the VAR to the person with whom you’re speaking, and b) notify them that any additional conversation will be taken as consent to being recorded.

That doesn’t really apply to a VAR-under-the-seat scenario, though.


----------



## Suspicious1

I've used Drfone tp recover delete messages with great success easy to get up and running, I do suggest getting to learn as much as possible. I ran it on a iso cell and it took almost an hour and half or more. YIKES!!!!! So prepare a late night and a heavy sleeper.

Recovered a much of old non suspicious text, pics from sms text, and surprising enough Wassup messages. What I wasn't able to acquire were Facebook Messenger?

Also I got the same messages in different formats, I have to research this for the future, which may be why it took so long to grab tons of the same thing. 

Anyone know how can I get to recover Facebook messeger ?

One more question 

What is the consensus on MSpy?

Thanks 

S1

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## As'laDain

has anyone in this thread mentioned wifi probe requests?

they can potentially provide a location if you suspect your spouse is running off to someones house while you are at work. if they have connected to their wifi, anyway.


----------



## GusPolinski

Facebook Messenger might be a bust.

I seem to recall that MSpy was revealed to be ransomeware or somesuch a while back.

Dr Fone works well, though pulling from local backup seems to be the most reliable method of recovering data. If done properly, one can also side-step any potential 2FA issues... or at least that used to be the case.

Don’t remember reading anything about wifi probe requests. We’ve talked about using Ethereal for packet-sniffing (though perhaps not in this thread) over a LAN, though.


----------



## As'laDain

ah. wifi probe requests are pretty simple to look into. well, i say that, but i also do this kinda stuff a lot... so...


anyway, here is just one of the many tutorials about it. i have known people to catch their spouses red handed using wifi probe requests and doing their own wifi drive test surveys(nerds call it wardriving).

the nice thing about it is that it is completely passive, so you dont have to worry about trying to emulate any networks or anything. 

https://null-byte.wonderhowto.com/h...om-smartphones-laptops-with-probemon-0176303/


----------



## GusPolinski

LOL, I haven’t been wardriving since... well, since people called it wardriving.

Fun times.


----------



## SentHereForAReason

Suspicious1 said:


> I've used Drfone tp recover delete messages with great success easy to get up and running, I do suggest getting to learn as much as possible. I ran it on a iso cell and it took almost an hour and half or more. YIKES!!!!! So prepare a late night and a heavy sleeper.
> 
> Recovered a much of old non suspicious text, pics from sms text, and surprising enough Wassup messages. What I wasn't able to acquire were Facebook Messenger?
> 
> Also I got the same messages in different formats, I have to research this for the future, which may be why it took so long to grab tons of the same thing.
> 
> Anyone know how can I get to recover Facebook messeger ?
> 
> One more question
> 
> What is the consensus on MSpy?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


My guess is that you had a way into phone. My issue is not knowing the pass code , so I can't click trust.


----------



## GusPolinski

Dude I’ve got an old Nexus 7 with Nethunter on it around here somewhere... this article has me wanting to find it, charge it, and spend some time outside a few local businesses.

🤓


----------



## As'laDain

​


GusPolinski said:


> Dude I’ve got an old Nexus 7 with Nethunter on it around here somewhere... this article has me wanting to find it, charge it, and spend some time outside a few local businesses.
> 
> 🤓


happy hunting.


----------



## Laurenj

I would like to put spyware on my husband’s phone (android) before I leave for vacation in 3 weeks. I can’t distinguish spam vs. real programs online. Does anyone have recommendations? I have access to my husbands phone and can pay for the program. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GusPolinski

Laurenj said:


> I would like to put spyware on my husband’s phone (android) before I leave for vacation in 3 weeks. I can’t distinguish spam vs. real programs online. Does anyone have recommendations? I have access to my husbands phone and can pay for the program. Thanks in advance.


The problem, as you’ve discovered, is that the landscape within the Google Play store is constantly changing, so it can be difficult to know what’s legit and what’s not, and doubly so when shopping for something like spyware (LOL).

Anyway, what is it that you’re looking to accomplish? Track his movements? Calls and texts? Online activity?

And what’s the point? You _already_ know that he’s a serial cheat.


----------



## badbane

I would reccommend avast antivirus. that way he won't suspect anything. but you have a webpage that tracks gps, can turn the camera on, as well can grab recordings if it is an android device.


----------



## GusPolinski

badbane said:


> I would reccommend avast antivirus. that way he won't suspect anything. but you have *a webpage that tracks gps, can turn the camera on, as well can grab recordings if it is an android device.*


Wait, what?

Avast does all this?


----------



## badbane

yes avast anti theft best 6 bucks I spent last year. A month ago i couldn't find my phone and used gps to see it was near my work, then took a pic and realized i left it in a datacenter. Also you can make it alarm. I mainly got it for me TBH but it keeps a month or so of gps data.


----------



## badbane

I double checked from the console I forgot it will download call and sms data as well .


----------

